# Have A Plant Problem? Check Here First



## justatoker (Feb 2, 2009)

*Below are a list of Marijuana Plant Problems And Pics To Help Diagnos Said Problems.. I Just Thought This Would Be Very Helpful To Anyone Experiencing Any Problem For The First Time And Are Having A Hard Time Diagnosing There Plants Problem...* 





*Heat Stress*

Look closely, and you'll see the brown leaf edges that are indicative of heat stress. This damage looks alot like nutrient burn, except it occurs only at the tops of the plants closest to the lamps. There's only one cure for this...get the heat away from the plants, either by moving the lamps or moving the plants.







*Figure*​*Nutrient Solution Burn*

There's a good chance that this bud was subjected to nutrient solution burn. These symptoms are seen when the EC concentration of hydroponic solutions is too high. These symptoms also appear when strong nutrient solution is splashed onto the leaves under hot HID lamps, causing the leaves to burn under the solution.





*Figure*​Many hydroponic gardeners see this problem. It's the beginning of nutriet burn. It indicates that the plants have all the nutrients they can possibly use, and there's a slight excess. Back off the concentration of the nutrient solution just a touch, and the problem should disappear. Note that if the plants never get any worse than this here, then the plants are probably just fine.





*Figure*​Figure 4 is definitely an over-fert problem. The high level of nutrients accumulates in the leaves and causes them to dry out and burn up as shown here. You must flush with clear, clean water immediately to allow the roots to recover, and prevent further damage. The find the cause of the high nutrient levels.





*Figure*​*Over Watering*

The plants in Figure 1 were on a continous drip system, where nutrient solution is constantly being pumped into the medium. This tends to keep the entire root system completely saturated. A better way would be to periodically feed the plants, say for 1/2 hour every 2-3 hours. This would give the roots a chance to get needed air to them, and prevent root rot and other problems.
Don't be throw off by the fact that the plants in Figure 2 are sitting in still water, this is actually an H2O2 solution used to try and correct the problem. Adding an airstone to the tub would also help add O2 to the solution.
*




*
*Figure*​*pH Fluctuation*

Both of these leaves in figure 3 and figure 4 are from the same plant. It could be over fertilization, but more likely it is due to the pH being off. Too high or too low a pH can lock up nutrients in the form of undisolvable salts and compounds, some of which are actually toxic to the plants. What then happens is the grower then tries to supplement the plants diet by adding more fertilizers, throwing off the pH even more and locking up even more nutrients. This type of problem is seen more often in soil mixes, where inconsistent mixing of the medium's components leads to "hot" spots.





*Figure*





*Figure*​*Ozone damage*

Ozone damage typically found near the generator. Although a rare problem, symptoms generally appear as a Mg deficiency, but the symptoms are localized to immediately around the generator.
*




*
*Figure*​*NUTRIENT PROBLEMS*

*Root stunting*

Root stunting is characteristic of calcium deficiency, acidity, aluminum toxicity, and copper toxicity. Some species may also show it when boron deficient. The shortened roots become thickened, the laterals become stubby, peg-like, and the whole system often discolours, brown or grey.
*Symptoms localized at shoot growing points.*

New shoots unopened; young leaves distorted; dead leaf tips; pale green plant copper deficiency
New shoots withered or dead; petiole or stem collapse; shoots stunted; green plant calcium deficiency
Young leaves pale green or yellow; rosetting or dead tip; dieback; dark green plant boron deficiency
*MOBILE ELEMENTS*

*Mobile elements are more likely to exhibit visual deficiencies in the older leaves, because during demand these elements will be exported to the new growth.*
*Nitrogen (N)*

*Nitrate - Ammonium* is found in both inorganic and organic forms in the plant, and combines with carbon, hydrogen, oxygen and sometimes sulfur to form amino acids, amino enzymes, nucleic acids, chlorophyll, alkaloids, and purine bases. Nitrogen rates high as molecular weight proteins in plant tissue.
Plants need lots of N during vegging, but it's easy to overdo it. Added too much? Flush the soil with plain water. Soluble nitrogen (especially nitrate) is the form that's the most quickly available to the roots, while insoluble N (like urea) first needs to be broken down by microbes in the soil before the roots can absorb it. Avoid excessive ammonium nitrogen, which can interfere with other nutrients.
Too much N delays flowering. Plants should be allowed to become N-deficient late in flowering for best flavor.
Nitrogen Deficiencies
Plants will exhibit lack of vigor, slow growth and will be weak and stunted. Quality and yield will be significantly reduced. Older leaves become yellow (chlorotic) from lack of chlorophyll. Deficient plants will exhibit uniform light green to yellow on older leaves, these leaves may die and drop. Leaf margins will not curled up noticeably. Chlorosis will eventually spread throughout the plant. Stems, petioles and lower leaf surfaces may turn purple.






*Figure*​As seen in figure 10 consumption of nitrogen (N) from the fan leaves during the final phase of flowing is 100% normal.





*Figure*​Nitrogen Toxicity
Leaves are often dark green and in the early stages abundant with foliage. If excess is severe, leaves will dry and begin to fall off. Root system will remain under developed or deteriorate after time. Fruit and flower set will be inhibited or deformed.
With breakdown of vascular tissue restricting water uptake. Stress resistance is drastically diminished.
*Phosphorus*

*Phosphorus* is a component of certain enzymes and proteins, adenosine triphosphate (ATP), ribonucleic acids (RNA), deoxyribonucleic acids (DNA) and phytin. ATP is involved in various energy transfer reactions, and RNA and DNA are components of genetic information.
Phosphorus (P) deficiency
Figure 11 is severe phosphorus (P) deficiency during flowering. Fan leaves are dark green or red/purple, and may turn yellow. Leaves may curl under, go brown and die. Small-formed buds are another main symptom.
Phosphorus deficiencies exhibit slow growing, weak and stunted plants with dark green or purple pigmentation in older leaves and stems.
Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency.
_Purpling:_ accumulation of anthocyanin pigments; causes an overall dark green color with a purple, red, or blue tint, and is the common sign of phosphate deficiency. Some plant species and varieties respond to phosphate deficiency by yellowing instead of purpling. Purpling is natural to some healthy ornamentals.





*Figure*​Figure 12 shows Phosphorus (P) deficiency during vegatative growth. Many people mistaken this for a fungus, but look for the damage to occur near the end of leave, and leaves the color dull greyish with a very brittle texture.





*Figure*​Phosphorus (P) Toxicity
This condition is rare and usually buffered by pH limitations. Excess phosphorus can interfere with the availability and stability of copper and zinc.
*Potassium (K)*

*Potassium* is involved in maintaining the water status of the plant and the tugor pressure of it's cells and the opening and closing of the stomata. Potassium is required in the accumulation and translocation of carbohydrates. Lack of potassium will reduce yield and quality.
Potassium deficiency (K).
Older leaves are initially chlorotic but soon develop dark necrotic lesions (dead tissue). First apparent on the tips and margins of the leaves. Stem and branches may become weak and easily broken, the plant may also stretch. The plant will become susceptible to disease and toxicity. In addition to appearing to look like iron deficiency, the tips of the leaves curl and the edges burn and die.
Potassium - Too much sodium (Na) displaces K, causing a K deficiency. Sources of high salinity are: baking soda (sodium bicarbonate "pH-up"), too much manure, and the use of water-softening filters (which should not be used). If the problem is Na, flush the soil. K can get locked up from too much Ca or ammonium nitrogen, and possibly cold weather.





*Figure*





*Figure*​Potassium (K) Toxicity
Usually not absorbed excessively by plants. Excess potassium can aggravate the uptake of magnesium, manganese, zinc and iron and effect the availability of calcium.
*Magnesium*

*Magnesium* is a component of the chlorophyll molecule and serves as a cofactor in most enzymes.
Magnesium (Mg) deficiency.
Magnesium deficiency will exhibit a yellowing (which may turn brown) and interveinal chlorosis beginning in the older leaves. The older leaves will be the first to develop interveinal chlorosis. Starting at leaf margin or tip and progressing inward between the veins. Notice how the veins remain somewhat green though as can be seen in figure 15.
Notice how in Figure 16 and 17 the leaves curl upwards like they're praying? They're praying for Mg! The tips may also twist.
This can be quickly resolved by watering with 1 tablespoon Epsom salts/gallon of water. Until you can correct nutrient lockout, try foliar feeding. That way the plants get all the nitrogen and Mg they need. The plants can be foliar feed at ½ teaspoon/quart of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water). When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil.
If the starting water is above 200 ppm, that is pretty hard water, that will lock out mg with all of the calcium in the water. Either add a 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of epsom salts or lime (both will effectively reduce the lockout or invest into a reverse osmosis water filter.
Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients.





*Figure*





*Figure*





*Figure*​Magnesium (Mg) Toxicity
Magnesium toxicity is rare and not generally exhibited visibly. Extreme high levels will antagonize other ions in the nutrient solution.
*Zinc*

*Zinc* plays a roll in the same enzyme functions as manganese and magnesium. More than eighty enzymes contain tightly bound zinc essential for their function. Zinc participates in chlorophyll formation and helps prevent chlorophyll destruction. Carbonic anhydrate has been found to be specifically activated by zinc.
Zinc Deficiencies
Deficiencies appear as chlorosis in the inter-veinal areas of new leaves producing a banding appearance as seen in figure 18. This may be accompany reduction of leaf size and a shortening between internodes. Leaf margins are often distorted or wrinkled. Branch terminals of fruit will die back in severe cases.
Also gets locked out due to high pH. Zn, Fe, and Mn deficiencies often occur together, and are usually from a high pH. Don't overdo the micro-nutrients- lower the pH if that's the problem so the nutrients become available. Foliar feed if the plant looks real bad. Use chelated zinc. Zinc deficiency produces "little leaf" in many species, especially woody ones; the younger leaves are distinctly smaller than normal. Zinc defeciency may also produce "rosetting"; the stem fails to elongate behind the growing tip, so that the terminal leaves become tightly bunched.





*Figure*​Zinc Toxicity
Excess Zinc is extremely toxic and will cause rapid death. Excess zinc interferes with iron causing chlorosis from iron deficiency. Excess will cause sensitive plants to become chlorotic.
*IMMOBILE ELEMENTS*

*Immobile elements will show their first symptoms on younger leaves and progress to the whole plant.*
*Sulphur (S)*

*Sulfate* is involved in protein synthesis and is part of the amino acids, cystine and thiamine, which are the building blocks of proteins. It is active in the structure and metabolism in the plant. It is essential for respiration and the synthesis and breakdown of fatty acids.
Sulphur (S) deficiency
The initial symptoms are the yellowing of the entire leaf including veins usually starting with the younger leaves. Leaf tips may yellow and curl downward. Sulfur deficiencies are light green fruit or younger leaves with a lack of succulence. Elongated roots and woody stem. Although it's hard to see in figure 19, the upper stems of this plant are purple. Although many varieties of cannabis do get purplish stems, the trait generally extends the entire length of the plant's stem, and not just near the top as in this specimen.





*Figure*​Sulphur Toxicity
Leaf size will be reduced and overall growth will be stunted. Leaves yellowing or scorched at edges. Excess may cause early senescence.
*Calcium*

*Calcium* plays an important role in maintaining cell integrity and membrane permeability.
Calcium Deficiency
Young leaves are affected first and become small and distorted or chlorotic with irregular margins, spotting or necrotic areas. Bud development is inhibited, blossom end rot and internal decay may also occur and root may be under developed or die back. Deficiency will cause root tip die-back, leaf tip curl and marginal necrosis and chlorosis primarily in younger leaves. Symptoms: young leaves develop chlorosis and distortion such as crinkling, dwarfing, developing a strap-like shape, shoots stop growing and thicken.
Calcium Toxicity
Difficult to distinguish visually. May precipitate with sulfur in solution and cause clouding or residue in tank. Excess calcium may produce deficiencies in magnesium and potassium.
*Iron*

*Iron* is an important component of plant enzyme systems for electron transport to carry electrons during photosynthesis and terminal respiration. It is a catalyst for chlorophyll production and is required for nitrate and sulfate reduction and assimilation.
Iron (Fe) deficiency
Pronounced interveinal chlorosis similar to that caused by magnesium deficiency but on the younger leaves.
Leaves exhibit chlorosis (yellowing) of the leaves mainly between the veins, starting with the lower and middle leaves.
Caused by factors that interfere with iron absorption of roots: over irrigation, excessive soluble salts, inadequate drainage, pests, high substrate pH, or nematodes. This is easily corrected by adding an iron supplement with the next watering.
Fe is unavailable to plants when the pH of the water or soil is too high. If deficient, lower the pH to about 6.5 (for rockwool, about 5.7), and check that you're not adding too much P, which can lock up Fe. Use iron that's chelated for maximum availability. Read your fertilizer's ingredients - chelated iron might read something like "iron EDTA". To much Fe without adding enough P can cause a P-deficiency.
Note that when adding iron to the solution, it is often necessary to not use fertilizer for that watering. Iron has a tendency of reacting with many of the components of fertilizer solutions, and will cause nutrient lockup to occur. Read the labels of both the iron supplement and the fertilizer you are using before you attempt to combine the two.





*Figure*​Iron Toxicity
Excess accumulation is rare but could cause bronzing or tiny brown spots on leaf surface.
*Manganese*

*Manganese* is involved in the oxidation reduction process in the photosynthetic electron transport system. Biochemical research shows that this element plays a structural role in the chloroplast membrane system, and also activates numerous enzymes.
Manganese Deficiency
Interveinal chlorosis of younger leaves, necrotic lesions and leaf shredding are typical symptom of this deficiency. High levels can cause uneven distribution of chlorophyll resulting in blotchy appearance. Restricted growth and failure to mature normally can also result.
Mn gets locked out when the pH is too high, and when there's too much iron. Use chelated Mn.
Manganese Toxicity
Toxicity:Chlorosis, or blotchy leaf tissue due to insufficient chlorophyll synthesis. Growth rate will slow and vigor will decline.
*Chlorine*

*Chloride* is involved in the evolution of oxygen in the photosynthesis process and is essential for cell division in roots and leaves. Chlorine raises the cell osmotic pressure and affects stomata regulation and increases the hydration of plant tissue. Levels less than 140 ppm are safe for most plants. Chloride sensitive plants may experience tip or marginal leaf burn at concentrations above 20 ppm.
Chlorine Deficiency
Wilted chlorotic leaves become bronze in color. Roots become stunted and thickened near tips. Plants with chlorine deficiencies will be pale and suffer wilting.
Chlorine Toxicity
Burning of leaf tip or margins. Bronzing, yellowing and leaf splitting. Reduced leaf size and lower growth rate.
*Boron*

*Boron* biochemical functions are yet uncertain, but evidence suggests it is involved in the synthesis of one of the bases for nucleic acid (RNA uracil) formation. It may also be involved in some cellular activities such as division, differentiation, maturation and respiration. It is associated with pollen germination.
Boron Deficiency
Plants deficient in boron exhibit brittle abnormal growth at shoot tips and one of the earliest symptoms is failure of root tips to elongate normally. Stem and root apical meristems often die. Root tips often become swollen and discolored. Internal tissues may rot and become host to fungal disease. Leaves show various symptoms which include drying, thickening, distorting, wilting, and chlorotic or necrotic spotting.
Boron Toxicity
Yellowing of leaf tip followed by necrosis of the leaves beginning at tips or margins and progressing inward before leaves die and prematurely fall off. Some plants are especially sensitive to boron accumulation.
*Copper*
*Copper* is a constituent of many enzymes and proteins. Assists in carbohydrate metabolism, nitrogen fixation and in the process of oxygen reduction.
Copper Deficiency
Symptoms of deficiency are a reduced or stunted growth with a distortion of the younger leaves and growth tip die-back. Young leaves often become dark green and twisted. They may die back or just exhibit necrotic spots. Growth and yield will be deficient as well.
Copper Toxicity
Copper is required in very small amounts and readily becomes toxic in solution culture if not carefully controlled. Excess values will induce iron deficiency. Root growth will be suppressed followed by symptoms of iron chlorosis, stunting, reduced branching, abnormal darkening and thickening of roots.
*Molybdenum*
*Molybdenum* is a component of two major enzyme systems involved in the nitrate reeducates, this is the process of conversion of nitrate to ammonium.
Molybdenum Deficiencies
Often interveinal chlorosis which occurs first on older leaves, then progressing to the entire plant. Developing severely twisted younger leaves which eventually die. Molybdenum deficiencies frequently resemble nitrogen, with older leaves chlorotic with rolled margins and stunted growth.
Molybdenum Toxicity
Excess may cause discoloration of leaves depending on plant species. This condition is rare but could occur from accumulation by continuous application. Used by the plant in very small quantities. Excess mostly usually does not effect the plant, however the consumption of high levels by grazing animals can pose problems so she might not be too good to smoke.
*Sodium*
Sodium seems to encourage crop yields and in specific cases it acts as an antidoting agent against various toxic salts. It may act as a partial substitute for potassium deficiencies. Excess may cause plant toxicity or induce deficiencies of other elements. If sodium predominates in the solution calcium and magnesium may be affected.
*Silicon*
*Silicon* usually exists in solution as silicic acid and is absorbed in this form. It accumulates as hydrated amorphous silica most abundantly in walls of epidermal cells, but also in primary and secondary walls of other cells. It is largely available in soils and is found in water as well. Inadequate amounts of silicon can reduce tomato yields as much as 50%, cause new leaves to be deformed and inhibit fruit set. At this time toxicity symptoms are undetermined.
*Cobalt*
Cobalt is essential to many beneficial bacteria that are involved in nitrogen fixation of legumes. It is a component of vitamin B12 which is essential to most animals and possibly in plants. Reports suggest that it may be involved with enzymes needed to form aromatic compounds. Otherwise, it is not understood fully as to its benefit to plant growth, but it is considered essential to some animal health issues.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 2, 2009)

Hazmat said:


> This is an awesome post, helps out a lot. I really like the pictures. +rep



For this post and more like it visit the wondrous growfaq by clicking on the button upper left. It will take you to a marvelous land of information.


----------



## justatoker (Feb 2, 2009)

I know this sounds dumb but where the hell is the growfaq? I have never been able to find it. lol no shit.. Can someone give me a link? Maybe I dont see it cuz im using the "fancygray" skin?


----------



## pencap (Feb 2, 2009)

isnt it the very top right button on the home page?


----------



## DWR (Feb 3, 2009)

good job !

and the link for growfaq is this

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq

-

its at the top left hand corner of the bar, next to My Rollitup


----------



## justatoker (Feb 3, 2009)

sweet thx!

yea I dont have any growfaq link or my rollitup lol.. Im using the fancygrey skin


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 3, 2009)

justatoker said:


> sweet thx!
> 
> yea I dont have any gtowfaq link or my rollitup lol.. Im using the fancygrey skin


LOL. It's not that fancy if it's missing parts. Personally I think the growfaq should be a button in every post. (not really)


----------



## edux10 (Feb 3, 2009)

it needs more pics on over fert. It took me a while to figure it out cuz that dont really explain. i thought it was Mg or Cal and gave them more when they needed a good flush.

What is a good ppm to be feeding at in various weeks would help a lot of people, I have noticed a lot of and had the burnt looking yellow leavest that kill your plant question


----------



## oceanhaze (Feb 7, 2009)

you have enlighted us!


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey nice post. I posted a link to the same exact thing about 2 weeks ago. Where's my sticky????? Jk. good job.


----------



## themoose (Feb 7, 2009)

once the soil has dried if plants have been overwatered, will the plants form regular leaves on the newest growth?


----------



## llltimelll (Feb 13, 2009)

real quick..dont have pics to post, bu i am noticing that my plants new fan leaves are growing in smaller and with less points..i jus planted them a few weeks ago frm clones..i had clones rooting for like six weeks or so...is this problem frm zinc, too long cloning stage, or something else? plz help...thnx


----------



## lampshade (Feb 13, 2009)

No plants start with one true leaf, then 2 or 3, then 4 or 5, 7, 9 THEN they start to decrease 9, 7, 5, 3, 1. If they curl thats deformed.


----------



## shabazz (Feb 15, 2009)

I AM IN NEED OF HELP BAD!! My plants r goin into week 5 and I jus flushed yesterday.I check on them today and it looks like they r dyin.I dont know how to help them get bak on track.Its been up and down wit them. Can someone help me please???


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 15, 2009)

ahhh what did i do..... nutes are at 1020.

ph 5.5
75 degrees 65% humid. took air flow from under door. with draft guard? It brought the heat up and then bam. next day lookin like shitty....


----------



## budder (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey spliff..IMO, they're too small for those kind of ppm #'s..My bubblegum clones are about 8-10" tall, bushy, and I go bout 1200 ppm. try 500-600, better to not rush it, and let them catch up..hope this helps!!What kind of nutes?


----------



## 4204fun (Feb 22, 2009)

does anyone know how to determine PPM when figuring out how much fertilizer per gallon of water?


----------



## justsaymint (Feb 23, 2009)

i actually somewhat agree with cronosuer this thread is pretty pointless and it is totally plagerized i would be helpful to see some first hand experience but this is just useless


----------



## wackymack (Feb 23, 2009)

Spliffious said:


> dude u need to check ur attitude.... u crabby POS! damn ur such a downer... get high to enjoy life and be happy.... who the fuck are you anyways... rollitup.org mediator? I dont think so.... Go bust somebody else's balls, people like you need there ass kicked alot for just being a fuckin BuZZ Kill!
> 
> Pussys talk shit on the internet.... enlighten somebodys mind withh all the knowledge you pretend to posess then Mr. know it aLL?


 

what is your avatar suppose to be out of curiosity???



justsaymint said:


> i actually somewhat agree with cronosuer this thread is pretty pointless and it is totally plagerized i would be helpful to see some first hand experience but this is just useless


 
we we,a copy and paste out of the grow faq


----------



## Spliffious (Feb 23, 2009)

wackymack said:


> what is your avatar suppose to be out of curiosity???
> 
> His Name is Mr. Hungry....He's popping up in commercials... people kick his ass. cuz he represents the feeling of Hunger. He's mr. Hungry and everyone attacks and hits him, to silence him back?
> 
> ...


----------



## sosicking (Feb 24, 2009)

how do you treat a plant with light burn? do you cut the burnt parts off or leave it?


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 24, 2009)

hey guys my plant are 47 days old and in the beggining of flowering i had ph all wrong and i caused mag def...i used epsom salt to try and fix problem but still no signs of new growth or even producing more bud (being it was mag def. during the 1st 2 weeks or so)..how or when can i tell if problem has gotten better/fixed?..another thing is...the leaves that showed the 1st signs of magnesium defency are getting worse..anybody with exp. can help me figure what i can do to get plants back on track? if anything at all.


----------



## thumperstreak (Feb 25, 2009)

ok so i think my plant has a sulphur problem how do i fix it?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Feb 26, 2009)

grrr i am trying to turn this clone into a mother but i noticed that theres only fan leaves coming out of the new growth .......the tips are turning up witch i think is heat stress.....then the fan leaves are cupping not sure what this is .....tired looking it up couldnt find a cup leaf like this any help ???

Indoor grow
Light - 600mh
hydro
1/4 nutes
temp 79
humidity 40


----------



## new need help (boitenst) (Feb 28, 2009)

hey can nyone hel p me 1st tiem cloeeing and useing clonex soo if u have n adive or trick would be greatly appreatied


----------



## 2key (Mar 1, 2009)

how would i fix Zinc Deficiencies?


----------



## X MagicMushroom (Mar 5, 2009)

At the very bottom of my plant, below the first 2 leaves that sprout when the plant sprouts, there are these little white dots all around it. If anyone could help me thatd be great


----------



## ironhand (Mar 8, 2009)

How do I start a new thread


----------



## mokino (Mar 9, 2009)

where any plants heurt in the making of this thread?


----------



## Mr.EyezLayLow (Mar 9, 2009)

looks like a heat issue
get a new clone and try again
clones can be touchy


----------



## justatoker (Mar 18, 2009)

dude wtf is ur problem? the is a refference sticky.. not an "i can help anyone that posts here" thread.. . if you have a problem post a new thread about it..this thread tile PLAINLY states.. "If You Have A Plant Problem CHECK Here First".. Not "Post Here First"

Maybe the reason this thread has over 6500 views and only 38 posts is because most ppl are smart enough to know that


----------



## jair (Apr 4, 2009)

hey im a rookie here ..was doing a lil experiment with normal energy saver bulbs.Went great till i figured i didnt have a spot for my clones anymore.Then i ran into an old friend and he said he could help me.by this time the two mammas i had sexed were just starting to bud.so, i took the one i thought would be more successfull and put it back in veggie mode with 18 hours of light for two weeks and then we started cloneing.well i was looking today and noticed dark red pistles that used to be white and wierd looking leaves dont quite look like a hermie but i lack in experience and if pods are gonna come i would like to get them early. thax JAIR


----------



## SandyNelson (Apr 4, 2009)

Help-I'm not seeing my prob in the pics. I have 5 Chocolope babies in 2 Aero Gardens, 2 weeks apart. The oldest 2 are 3 weeks up and developing yellow veins and its spreading. I dumped H2o, replaced, fed only 1 tab from kit. I have water pumps & stones in each, blocked unused hole from light, have florescent tubes from above and spiral bulbs from the sides all on 24 hrs. I will wait another week to feed the 3 new sprouts, 1 wk old. Is 2 plants per AG going to be too crowded later?? Should I remove AG system lights and rely on my tubes & bulbs? I went all the way to A'dam for these seeds (a dirty job but someone had to do it) at significant expense, don't want to lose them. Also, I'm using store bought bottled H20, my home H20 is well water with an in line filtration and ultraviolet light treatment. Could I use my H20? Isn't "spring water" from the store the same? Will my plants recover? Ive grown in soil before, not Hydro, so I'm lost here. Mega-Thanks, Sandy


----------



## bluhawk69 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,I'm just beginning to learn how to grow. And I'm having a couple of problems. For one how do I remedy weak stalks. I tried holding them up with sticks. But that's not working too well. There has to be a simple remedy for this. Because their sprouting fine.


----------



## 2plezdaworld (Apr 18, 2009)

my plant have stems that are thin is this normal 1 is 4 weeks old the others are 2 and 3 is there something i can do to make them fat they are week .... i have a fan on them but they seem to weak to hold themselves up


----------



## sureep (May 2, 2009)

Wonderful. I read OP and realized I may have a Phos shortage. Plant was droopy and the leaves were getting paper like. I thought it was from bugs as I had that issue. Overnight after the phos was added it perked up and looks ready to continue to flower. It just showed sex 2 days ago. Which is what probably prompted the phos shortage.


----------



## puffer89 (May 4, 2009)

Awesome post! My plants leaves at the very bottom (the first ones to sprout on the plant) have recently turned like a yellowish brown color and beginning to curl in towards the plant. My guess is the sulphur toxicity. First, only one of the two bottom leaves started doing it, and now today the other one did as well! If anything, what can I do?


----------



## twistid0ne (May 9, 2009)

i have a 2 month old goin right now, been doin good until about two weeks ago... i havent changed anything im doing but the tips of the leaves are turning yellow, then brown. and random brown spots on the leaves, but very few. what am i doing wrong? 400 watt MH about 10 inches above plant, room stays at about 78. using fox farm open ses, beastie blooms, cha ching .


----------



## ~sin~city~ (May 10, 2009)

my plants were doing great until yesterday i noticed my roots were turning brown ,im using a bubbleponic with air stone no drip any advice from anyone 

HELP!


----------



## joshbigbuds (May 12, 2009)

my problem aint on there : (


----------



## grow space (May 16, 2009)

Awsome post due.thats a really helpful material for all.
keep up the good work...........


----------



## grow space (May 16, 2009)

twistid0ne said:


> i have a 2 month old goin right now, been doin good until about two weeks ago... i havent changed anything im doing but the tips of the leaves are turning yellow, then brown. and random brown spots on the leaves, but very few. what am i doing wrong? 400 watt MH about 10 inches above plant, room stays at about 78. using fox farm open ses, beastie blooms, cha ching .



ok dude-you have grown those plants for a2 months.after they have grown a while then they start to absorb almost every nut. whats in the soil and the ph starts to change.maybe it that or your plant medium is to small and roots cant properly absorb nutes.

keep up the good work...


----------



## BiscoNughuffer (May 18, 2009)

Nice post. Remember growers, however, that in nature a plant is deficient of lots of nutrients and elements and molecules. This is a good guide when having problems, but remember problems in nutrients aside from nitrogen and calcium are much more impreative than any others.


----------



## Î½ÑÑÏÑÑ (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys im new to the fourm and i have one question my friend brought me 3 plants over, cause he couldnt hide them at his house, and i have alot of space were i live. Anyways he brought them over in a plastic garbage bag, and the stem bent on 1 of the plants and i took 2 Mcdonalds straw and sum tie wrap to fix it. Well on the other one the stem was bent in two different places and i couldnt find anything big enought to reach it. so i broke the stem off and its standing striaght up about a 6 inches in the air. Would it grow back? or did he kill it?


----------



## ~sin~city~ (May 23, 2009)

whats up guys,, i dont know if i have a problem or not ..i have a 28 day old big buddah blue cheese plant that was so dark green the first 20 days but in the last week the leaves are a bright light light green or yellow but not shrivled or dying its just the color,, bright yellow ,,and all the new leaves are doing the same ..its very healthy but changing colors...what could this mean and how if i can fix it ? please help thanks so much! -d


----------



## ~sin~city~ (May 23, 2009)

here is a pic i hope you can see,, notice the newer leaves a super light yellow color


----------



## ~sin~city~ (May 23, 2009)

no answers?


----------



## ~sin~city~ (May 24, 2009)

someone? please?


----------



## Potner (May 26, 2009)

What kind of nutes? How often?, looks like hydro in hydrotron? What kind of light?
DO YOU CHECK PH AFTER MIXING YOUR SOUP? DO YOU CHECK YOUR PH RUN OFF? 
What are your PPM, PH in your soup and your run off? How often do you flush?
How often do you change your nutes and what kind?

Right off it looks like PH lock out. Second guess would be Zinc def. (rare) but not with PH off.


----------



## MaryMan (May 26, 2009)

~sin~city~ said:


> my plants were doing great until yesterday i noticed my roots were turning brown ,im using a bubbleponic with air stone no drip any advice from anyone
> 
> HELP!


Sounds like the temps could b 2 high n the res. Keep it 55{65 deg.


----------



## MaryMan (May 26, 2009)

~sin~city~ said:


> my plants were doing great until yesterday i noticed my roots were turning brown ,im using a bubbleponic with air stone no drip any advice from anyone
> 
> HELP!


Sounds like the temps could b 2 high n the res. Keep it 55{65 deg.


----------



## ~sin~city~ (May 26, 2009)

its made so the roots are in water 24 7 a buddy of mine said thats bad and should only be watered in the day time ,,but yet again a problem..the bubbleponic systr=em im using callls for the roots to be constanly flowing in the water ,,my leaves are totally yellow now with a couple little spots but not dry,still healthy but i dont know how to fix the problem ,,how often should i flush the water and how do i keep the res,,cold ?
i need a 123 on how to revive any chance of switching to soil?
someone help amnd thanks to everyone who has!


----------



## skunkiefun (May 26, 2009)

Good post would love some more pics though


----------



## distress (May 27, 2009)

skunkiefun said:


> Good post would love some more pics though


ever since i started growing in a new location i have had serious problems. Growing in promix soil, using complete fox farm nut program and am very carfull not to over fertilize, have good ventilation, veging under 220mh in 4by4 room, flowering under 1000hps in 8by8 room. my tap water is at 6.5 ph and when i test run of water from soil it also is 6.5.
during veg they grow kinda slow and usualy have a strang ieregular shape and look, not long before older leaves start to yellow and discoler, rust spots sometimes black spots. after they are moved in to flowering they really start to go down hill, lower leaves twist, curl and are completly scorched with woody stem and purple striations. they do produce a small amount of good quality bud but by havest time they look so sad, all the leaves are yellow with lower ones scorched and curled.
i have been trying everything for over two years, it's not insects mabye a lock out or some strange enviormental issue. i have even started over using seed i got from the same plants and sterilized the entire room and it came back. i gave a friend seeds and he is doing fine.
sorry for the long jumbled post, and help would be greatly appreciated. 
thank you.


----------



## Big Buddy Belter (May 28, 2009)

Hey there guys got a we prob, started to germinate my chronic seeds 4 of. 3 sprouted but 1 of them sprouted with 3 cotlydon leaves. I's this ok? Doesn't look like there are any proper leaves cumin out. Should I jst wait n see wot happens. Cheers guys


----------



## asttair (May 30, 2009)

Hello guys, I just had an accident, I had just set the position of the lamps above my 2 seedlings(1 white rhino and 1 blue mystic), but apparently the lamp was loose and it fell to a position really close to the young leaves of my babies and I didn't see it.The white rhino was severely injured, 2 large leaves were destroyed and 1 small leave still developing also got burnt.The blue mystic had 1 leaf destroyed, but thankgod the other one was harmless.I just don't know if I should trim the dead leaves(i'm pretty sure they're dead) from the white rhino and hope that the small in development leaf save the rest of the plant.

Yes im a noob


----------



## miracleamaya (May 31, 2009)

I have two plants that look bad.
They are both outside 24/7. They don't have any bugs.
Their bottom leaves are yellow. Their top leaves are turning brown from the tips inward. 
I don't want them to die, because I want to smoke them. HELP!


----------



## edubb376 (Jun 2, 2009)

hey guys i dont mean to be such a noob but i cant identify the problem with my cloned friend. could it be cause i just transfered it into soil like 3 days ago? also i was wondering if i should start flowering or just wait for awhile? its about 6" thanx for any and all help




http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=23523485&albumID=1451586&imageID=53411800 it wont show the picture for some reason so heres the link


----------



## edubb376 (Jun 2, 2009)

edubb376 said:


> hey guys i dont mean to be such a noob but i cant identify the problem with my cloned friend. could it be cause i just transfered it into soil like 3 days ago? also i was wondering if i should start flowering or just wait for awhile? its about 6" thanx for any and all help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/ww88/edubb376/clone1.jpg
this link should show the clone sorry guys im still new.


----------



## remember your name (Jun 2, 2009)

ok so then what causes this horribleness that my baby is experiencing??? Looks just like this but not quite as dark


----------



## remember your name (Jun 2, 2009)

i have been doing everything right, light is fine temps are good bout 65 w/fan ventilation, ph level good 6-7 readings run off, it isnt root bound, i havent over nuted. 12-30-12 1tsp 1xwk diluted and fed after watering. no over watering no underwatering, 1 week into flowering still no sign of sex.


----------



## ThaGanGstah420 (Jun 2, 2009)

really good post.
helped me correct my nitrogen problem before it had any effect on the harvest
thanks alot=]


----------



## remember your name (Jun 2, 2009)

cronusoner said:


> hey no disrespect to u guys on this threads but this guys a real dick. plus his info is bogus all hes doing is going on line and copying and pasteing shit. its not like hes a skilled grower whos talking from his own experiance .


how is that bit helpful to anyone? Stop trying to spread negativity, its people like you with your negative thoughts that are ruining it for the rest of us


----------



## sciboo (Jun 4, 2009)

I looked trough most of the pictures(problem plants) and not sure what the problem is with mine. Any ideas?


----------



## cflMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

sciboo said:


> I looked trough most of the pictures(problem plants) and not sure what the problem is with mine. Any ideas?


 is this light burn


----------



## zohar (Jun 8, 2009)

after 10 days my clone is covered whit some kind of mold... pls help..what is this ? how to cure it?


----------



## jeffsyrov (Jun 8, 2009)

Great Job Dude. Keep it up!


----------



## High grade yute (Jun 8, 2009)

hey, does anyone know y I cant see any of the pictures?


----------



## BubbaSlick (Jun 13, 2009)

EDIT

Oopsie


----------



## 420Brazilian (Jun 14, 2009)

Need some help here please.
I'm growing in soil, using Advanced Nutrients, temps are between 61(lowest when lights are off) and 81 (max in the middle of the day when lights are on).
2nd week of flowering. Strain is Easy Ryder (Lowryder 2 x AK47), I also have 3 Lowlife Blueberry in the same room and same stage, but only 3 out of 4 Easy Ryders are showing this on the leaves. I have been watering them with clean water for about a week now. I have no clue what is this and how to take care of the problem. Any help will be much apreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## 420Brazilian (Jun 14, 2009)

More pics of the actual plants.
NEED SOME HELP ASAP PLEASE


----------



## cubsfan07 (Jun 17, 2009)

Im a new grower and though my 3 week old looks healthy i suppose there are some yellowgreen discoloration and i am wondering why its like that and looks like maybe a bug took a bit of a nibble on a leaf? Prognosis anyone?
/Users/davidanczyk/Desktop/Photo 11.jpg
/Users/davidanczyk/Desktop/Photo 6.jpg


----------



## cubsfan07 (Jun 17, 2009)

oops i sent my last post wrong.(im new to this)
my 3 week old may seem healthy so i think but that are rather yellowgreen discolorations on the leaves and wonder if this is normal. I think i read that it is on some other posts, but im not 100% if that is what i have? and looks like something took a nibble on one leaf? any words? any help will do.


----------



## shanehitchins4 (Jun 21, 2009)

grow space said:


> ok dude-you have grown those plants for a2 months.after they have grown a while then they start to absorb almost every nut. whats in the soil and the ph starts to change.maybe it that or your plant medium is to small and roots cant properly absorb nutes.
> 
> keep up the good work...


mmy leaves stem at the top of plant going a slight brown y its not getting worse is this normal its the new leaves that a growing


----------



## hourdad (Jun 24, 2009)

my plants are dying( help please.it's my first attempt in growing these plants. i don't know really what is wrong with them.the leaves are curled and the tip of them are turn into yellow.they are only few weeks old( i tried to upload a pic but i couldn't find my camera...( (((these plants that u mentioned above are much more older than mine)) (


----------



## Fennimore (Jun 24, 2009)

I am glad I looked at this post... If I ever have a problem, I know where to look first!


----------



## budbustnbustah (Jun 25, 2009)

what is the proper way to spray for powdery mildew ,am about 2 to 3 weeks from harvest


----------



## tricky1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hy, i'm new in here and i have a problem.
Can u give some advice, please ?
Could it be a phosphorus (P) deficiency


----------



## baln3646 (Jun 26, 2009)

My leaves have brown spots that are getting worse. I've spent a lot of time on my first plant, but seem to be having problems. Any help would do...thanks..


----------



## Bongtok4u (Jun 28, 2009)

I have been having a teriblr time with my bubbleponics. i transplanted 4 days ago and my plants look like there dying can anyone help me out.


----------



## homegrow101 (Jun 30, 2009)

A question if I may can you please look at my attached pic and tell me if it looks like overwatering/co2 problem? I am using a producer and hand watering I am thinking of filling the res and firing up the airstones to give the plants more co2.......any input?


----------



## thr3tz (Jun 30, 2009)

how do u fix salt water damage plants man i need to know asap if anyone can help me out here they are close to being budded so can anyone help me out here


----------



## magicbeanz (Jul 6, 2009)

awesome post


----------



## robertav3 (Jul 6, 2009)

this was really helpfull


----------



## theycallmeDragon (Jul 11, 2009)

my plant is starting to grow bu the seed is growing upwards 
is this normal?


----------



## FortyTillFive (Jul 13, 2009)

damn man alll those pics make me sick, i hope my plant does not have nute burn prolly does i will fluh it


----------



## zombiea92 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering, what if the plant keeps attracting bugs?
i really wanted to keep off the ¨un-organic¨ ferts. But now i keep on getting small fruit flies or something.
is there a way i could get rid off them with out using chemicals?


----------



## S.E.smoke (Jul 22, 2009)

hey i'm growing 2 plants both of which seem to have something wrong with them. i have looked at all the pictures and information about problems but cant seem to find anythig that really sums it up. so far he plants have been grown in natural light but will soon be put under a hps bulb to flower.
i think there are some spidermites which i am spraying with water that has been boiled with tobacco in isthis a good thing to do?
also some of the lower leaves are wilting and the middle finger of one of the fan leaves has shrivled up and is dry
alot of the leaves look like they have been eaten along the veins and have light speckles and general but moderate discolouration
any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated will be putting some pictures up soon
thanks in advance 
xx


----------



## palada (Jul 24, 2009)

Leaves have yellow in the center of them.... Is it just low in NG or can it be other things that is making the bottom leaves turn yellow and so on up the plant..


----------



## growrookie1 (Jul 25, 2009)

How do a post a question on here? I just found this web site and signed in. I have 15 real young (babies) white widow veg plants on a 3x6 tray and 3 hps 1000 watt lights. My top leaves are curling back and the veins are rigid. The leaves are real light green. My buddy has the same babies out door and he's not having any problems, his leaves are dark smooth and flat. Last night I shut my middle light off and raised the other two, but today it didn't change after 18 hours they looked a little worse. My PH is at 7. soil ppms at 470. temp is kept between 70 and 80. humidity is kept at 50-55. I use pure co co, and real light nutes right now. I don't have a camra (I went in the water with it the other day)


----------



## superdoper (Jul 29, 2009)

i gave my plants 24 hours of light for 2.5 months and i found out that may not be good can some one help, what should i do i turned my lights off already


----------



## dednbloated (Jul 30, 2009)

after viewing the abbove.. i still am not quite sure whats wrong with my plant. . its a sativa from a seed directly in the ground , also live in n. cal so its getting a good amount of heat-sunlight..it has been healthy from a baby until now in the last few days the newest leaves are yellowing , and also the oldest leaves at the very bottom ..but i havent gave them any thing but water, sun , and love for about 2 months so i doubt its the nutrients from 2 mnths b4 ...do i maybe need to start feeding again? are they just hungry... maybe the heat ?it is in the 100+ . Help?

pic 1 and 2 is about week n a half ago
three and 4 is today


----------



## That stoner kid (Jul 30, 2009)

i just started growing my own bud and i was wondering if when the plant first pops up is the seed supposed to still be attached or no? cuZ i have 4 plants and three of them have the seed still attached (they all popped up between yesterday morning and today). just want to make sure it wont damage them or anything.


----------



## dednbloated (Jul 30, 2009)

i dont believe so .. i have had many seeds do the same it falls off , a few i kinda knocked off but they were all fine


----------



## tricky1 (Jul 31, 2009)

You can take them off, but very gently. This way you help the plant too develop.


----------



## dednbloated (Jul 31, 2009)

can somone , please help mee? i know some one can give me some insight with the above pics also Help! my ladies lookin worse every day i think im going to go out and buy the same orgonic nutes i used on it befor , im hoping that it fixes the problem


----------



## merahoon (Aug 1, 2009)

Just found this thread! Some very helpful info in here. Thanks!


----------



## calikush420 (Aug 5, 2009)

amazing this is gonna help me alot thanks


----------



## alirajabi (Aug 5, 2009)

please help me
i have a problem with my plant.it seems that i gave it too much fertilizer and it is about to burn.
please advise me. what i can do to save my plant?


----------



## rat,420 (Aug 6, 2009)

ok i need help my plant is a month old in the veg stage and it only has its second set of leaves wat is wrong with it help plz


----------



## chucktaylor08 (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks alot this post just saved my life!!!!!


----------



## othehustla (Aug 16, 2009)

i love this post


----------



## mastermatt (Aug 18, 2009)

dednbloated said:


> after viewing the abbove.. I still am not quite sure whats wrong with my plant. . Its a sativa from a seed directly in the ground , also live in n. Cal so its getting a good amount of heat-sunlight..it has been healthy from a baby until now in the last few days the newest leaves are yellowing , and also the oldest leaves at the very bottom ..but i havent gave them any thing but water, sun , and love for about 2 months so i doubt its the nutrients from 2 mnths b4 ...do i maybe need to start feeding again? Are they just hungry... Maybe the heat ?it is in the 100+ . Help?
> 
> Pic 1 and 2 is about week n a half ago
> three and 4 is today


yes they need food bad give them some fast acting food. They are going to start to bloom soon so you want to use something that will get into the plant right away but is high in nitrogin. Try maxsea food, you can get it at the local nursery and make sure its maxsea not maxicrop or any of the other wana bees. Good luck.


----------



## dednbloated (Aug 19, 2009)

mastermatt said:


> yes they need food bad give them some fast acting food. They are going to start to bloom soon so you want to use something that will get into the plant right away but is high in nitrogin. Try maxsea food, you can get it at the local nursery and make sure its maxsea not maxicrop or any of the other wana bees. Good luck.


hopefully i saved her , she has turned violet purple on alot of the leaves , guessing from the shock and its been getting colder. thank you


----------



## The Wookie (Aug 20, 2009)

so im pretty sure this is a magnesium deficiency. a couple of the leaves started to curl upwards. I treated it with a diluted epson salt solution. hopefully it will fix the problem.

can anyone help me varify that this is a magnesium deficiency?

Help is much appreiciated! thank u


----------



## homegrow101 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am in need of some help please.....I found a male plant in my grow two weeks ago and it was removed. Now I am finding these balls on my other plants is this because they were pollenated?

I am just starting my 4th week of flowering.

They are flowering really well and I am happy for that........I am wondering if I pick em off or leave them be?


----------



## huff (Aug 21, 2009)

my plants edge near the back curled up towards the light alot but didnt brown so i but more air on the plant and moved out of direct light does that mean it was to hot?


----------



## AkPapaGanja (Aug 21, 2009)

Leave them alone. They look healthy, and if they are pollinated, it is to late to do anything anyway.


----------



## Bongtok4u (Aug 21, 2009)

omg whats in my ressi?


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 21, 2009)

Bongtok4u said:


> omg whats in my ressi?


That looks a lot like the pythium battle I had a month ago, albeit further advanced than mine got. Could be something else, but looks a *lot* like pythium to me. (Root rot.)

Do you know the temperature in your reservoir? Warmth will do it for sure. Light can as well, as can putting hands in there without washing them thoroughly first. But with the summer temps, my first guess would be heat.

I used hydrogen peroxide to kill the nasties, changed and cleaned/sanitized the reservoir and everything in it daily, and constantly rotated frozen water bottles as soon as the last thawed. Also had to trim off all of the infected roots; ended up with pretty much only the basic "main" root left. Finally got it under some control, but my house is *way* too hot, and the battle to keep it at bay was too much. So I finally just switched to soil, and haven't had a problem since.

Check around RIU and also Google "pythium" and/or "root rot".... look up images as well as articles. Uncle Ben is pretty knowledgable about this stuff, as well as several others here on RIU.

I've got some posts in my journal about the battle I had with this, detailing what I did to fight it. Not many photos though; by the time I finished fighting with it every day, I was wiped out and didn't think to take out the time for many photos.

I wish you luck! If you get it diagnosed and fight it quickly, you can likely still save your plants.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 21, 2009)

*P.S.* Are those bugs, eggs, and/or larvae in the roots as well? I can't tell for sure in the photo you provided if it's more than one problem, or just one.


----------



## Bongtok4u (Aug 21, 2009)

no it was pythium and bug high temps and everything else you can think of. I just wanted to see what kind of reaction i got from the picture. they survived and are no starting to bud. it toke me 3 weeks to fix all the problems.


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome that you got it all fixed! 

Well hell, at least something good came from my battles.... helped me to diagnose something from one photo.


----------



## waynekerr (Aug 27, 2009)

I have several outdoor plants going (some clones, some not) and tonight I found that the biggest one which I thought was female has turned up with some male flowers which have opened up. She still has all the small buds growing but I'm a little concerned about this male pod thing. I cut the male part off asap but are worried it was to late and if I was to late is there a way I can stop any damage the male pods have done? Can my plants be saved? they are all in an area about 20 foot square and only the one plant (from a seed) has shown any signs of male pods.
Any help would be sweet,

Cheers


----------



## letsdickcheney (Aug 28, 2009)

hello fellows,

yes after reading RIU for a month n trying not to make any mistake....i f*ing underwatered...DOH!!!

i planted 2 of my lowryders in FFOS without watering the pots first....so afraid of overwatering that i underwatered them...lol. i only sprayed the top n the rest was dry as death valley. i'm a dumbass..lol. my lil 2 leaf sprouts r brown n willted . 
i planted 3 more seeds right into moist soil . this time i filled the pots w/distilled water ,let it drain out n dry a little then put in seeds n lightly covered w/soil. i know the finger thing (put finger in soil if 3" is moist no water).wish me luck. 

well at least i'm not rick pitino lol,
letsdickcheney


----------



## emorales85 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey, I'm pretty new to this. If I load up some pictures will someone out there be able to tell me why my tips are yellowing?


----------



## greenentrepreneurmanure (Aug 31, 2009)

How do you get rid of small catipillars on the flowers/buds, I have read growers using "BT" what is it? what is its Mfr: name brand and where can I buy it?
My outdoor spears are going to get eaten alive if i cant get rid of these dammm things. I can post pics if it will help. also looks to be a bunch of brown caca i keep cleaning out of the 
deep parts of the flower.

any help would be much appreciated.

"Newbie Grower" -Southern Cali- 
Greenentrepreneurmanure


----------



## Beverly (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello,

We are new to growing and we are growing indoors hydroponically. We noticed 2 days ago that we have what we believe is PM. We tried using Seranade but it didn't seem to do much. We read that you can spray with a concentrate of 3% hydrogen perioxide and water. We are in the middle of the 5th week of flowering. My question is if we do spray with the hydrogen perioxide, should it be done with the grow lights off, and if so, should it be done just before the lights go off or before they go on? Will the lights burn the leaves if they are on before they are dry?

Need help with this one asap. 
Thanks
Beverly


----------



## caspperrr (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys here are some pics of my ladies,they arent looking the best i am 5th week into veg running dwc w/ canna nutes ppm hanna is at about 800, ph is always monitored and right now is at 6.1. leaves are curling/cupping down and lower older leaves are turning yellow with brown tips, mid leaves are even tipping brown but not turning yellow plants are around 18" tall. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## stonedsylence (Sep 7, 2009)

I have had a thriving garden for years. All kinds of plants and I have not had this problem before. Before I start, at this stage I did not use anything but lighting watering and good soil, no NUTES. 

Anywhoo. I decided to a more "fun" grow. I had a 2 sprouts (not sure of the species,the seeds came from a bag of okay reg). I started with training the plant young like most other indoor plants I have grown. They were about 3 1/2" inches tall one had six leaves and 2 staring to poke up, the other 4 leaves that seemed to be getting wider. They were all beautiful dark green leaves and next to ZERO stretching (thanks to a CLF/ LED combo lighting). My temps were stable 78*F and PH was right around 6. All was the same since the seeds were planted. In the matter of one after noon both looked like wilted lettuce. I did notice for some reason the CFL was running warmer than usual. but just turned it off about 2 hours earlier than normal and left the LEDs on. the following day I let the plants run under the LEDS until I got a new Bulb and when I pu them under the new lamp one ended up withering over night and the other is just hangin in. 

Are there some strains that are this picky when in comes to temp? Could the lighting and temp changes have stressed them that much? I have some small pepper sprouts under the same lighting hood that were not effected. I'm kinda lost. I was hoping to have a fun simple grow but this is frustrating.  

Life is to short to stress over these guys too much but any help would be much appreciated so I can prevent this from happening in the future.


----------



## southernsmoke23 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great Post. Saved me a new thread. +rep


----------



## nextbigtoker (Sep 9, 2009)

hey guys, so what is a a cure for a plant with low phosphorous?


----------



## atxbudgrower (Sep 11, 2009)

hey guys i have a problem with my baby im thinking its a ph problem let me know what you guys think is the problem i would appreciate the help


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 12, 2009)

sweeeetttttttttt


----------



## expatriot823 (Sep 21, 2009)

Great post, thanks a lot! It's helped me identify a problem I've been having since day one!


----------



## happydave (Oct 1, 2009)

i have four sour diesel one smells like cronic the other three dont why is that nothing to do with the sex is it


----------



## piffman12 (Oct 4, 2009)

I planted 6 fem ss haze seeds 5 days ago in my bubbleponics system and none of them have sprouted. IDK if i should keep my dual spectrum 2 lights on or off? Any1 no wat i shuld do?


----------



## Asgard (Oct 4, 2009)

I've got a problem with my plant, it's turning yellow ( beginning with the youngest leaves) and got some burned tips. What can I do :s


----------



## eagles1090 (Oct 9, 2009)

great thread, thanks man.


----------



## rawkus (Oct 14, 2009)

the new growth on one of my clones is twisting like cork screws or springs and the mature leaves started canoeing so much all i c is the underside of the leaf. there are pistils on it more than usual. i gave all my plants most the same strains the same nutes but this one acting funky. i gave em some foxfarm fish emulsion bat guano and worm castings tea and a lil bit of dark energy.  what should i do to heal em? just straight water? me thinks its a phospherous lock up but i cant find anything on it.

sorry bad pics took with blackberry


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Oct 15, 2009)

Bad ass thread! Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## doogleef (Oct 15, 2009)

rawkus said:


> the new growth on one of my clones is twisting like cork screws or springs and the mature leaves started canoeing so much all i c is the underside of the leaf. there are pistils on it more than usual. i gave all my plants most the same strains the same nutes but this one acting funky. i gave em some foxfarm fish emulsion bat guano and worm castings tea and a lil bit of dark energy.  what should i do to heal em? just straight water? me thinks its a phospherous lock up but i cant find anything on it.
> 
> sorry bad pics took with blackberry



Whats the temp in there? 

Leaves generally canoe like that in high temps. Some strains, and even some phenos of the same strain are very sensitive to heat.


----------



## bluetick (Oct 16, 2009)

More than likely nutrient burn.


----------



## Maui Wowie (Oct 19, 2009)

Great information. when you discuss figure 10, is that the pic above or below? My plants start to look like the picture below with lots of yellow and wilt. Is that normal and do I let them finish their last week or too Much N? If too much N, what should be done? Thanks very much for any assistance that anyone can offer.


----------



## oAUSTiNo (Oct 20, 2009)

idk where to post this besides "plant problems". . . i ordered rivana ice seeds, ive been germinating them for about 6 days now on a plate between 2 damp paper towels and a bowl on top, i havnt had one seed pop yet. i herd they CAN take up to 14 days should i just keeps trying or is something else i could try???


----------



## trulojik (Oct 23, 2009)

i took 4 clone of my bbc's about 2 days ago and when i checked on them yesterday i found that 1 of them was reallly droopy and lifeless!

i took 2 clones of each mother and her sister is doing fine.
i intially had them under a halogen lamp (one of them small desktop 1z) but since i have put them under the shade of the mothers.

i thought i may hav misted too much so i didnt mist that 1 yesterday but ther is no change 2day, it still looks the same!!
so now im stumped as to what i should do...plz help +rep for all helpful answers.

pictures:-

1. group shot of the cuttings
2/3/4. my poor little baby!
5/6. both sisters 2getha (same mother)
7/8. all 4 under ther mummy's!!

please help....thanx


----------



## igotit (Oct 23, 2009)

i got this plant thats burned an i dont know wat 2 do.....help...


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 25, 2009)

trulojik said:


> i took 4 clone of my bbc's about 2 days ago and when i checked on them yesterday i found that 1 of them was reallly droopy and lifeless!
> 
> i took 2 clones of each mother and her sister is doing fine.
> i intially had them under a halogen lamp (one of them small desktop 1z) but since i have put them under the shade of the mothers.
> ...


There aren't drain holes in the cups. Before noticing this, I first noticed that the soil for all the cuttings looks pretty soggy. Seedlings and cuttings need the medium to drain just as much as fully rooted plants do. I'm guessing she could be drowning... First thing I'd do is carefully transplant *all* of the clones into cups with adequate drainage holes and fresh soil (so it won't take days to dry), then make sure that the new soil is moist but not soaked.

Separate issue could be lack of humidity domes (clear plastic cups, whatever works), *if* the grow area's relative humidity is low.

Also, although very intense light isn't necessary (and can be harmful) for cuttings and seedlings, the light you have there doesn't appear to be too strong at all for these. I root my cuttings directly beneath 60+ watts of fluoros and mist them a couple/few times daily, and they love it. 

What is your grow area's RH? Temperature? Any other conditions that even might not be optimal for rooting cuttings or seeds/seedlings? How many watts is that light, how hot does it get below it, and is it literally a halogen lamp (those get very hot) or is it a fluorescent (great for cloning/seedlings)?



igotit said:


> i got this plant thats burned an i dont know wat 2 do.....help...


Nutrient burn, light/heat burn, or... ?


----------



## the ganja farmar (Oct 26, 2009)

can i repair the damage its close to the stem some one told me i could but not sure could anybody help as i am concerned 4wks before harvest


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 26, 2009)

the ganja farmar said:


> can i repair the damage its close to the stem some one told me i could but not sure could anybody help as i am concerned 4wks before harvest


I slid a paper clip over a broken stem to work as a frame for a splint, then wrapped some tape around it. It not only repaired itself, but it became the strongest point on the plant.  Photo is of a smaller stem I'd broken near a node (making it difficult to just tape), just for a visual.


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 27, 2009)

hello people iv got 15 critical goin at the mo i switched to 12/12 6days ago and there still not flowerin is this normal or not any advice would be good thanks


----------



## Soapie (Oct 27, 2009)

MY plants are about 2 weeks old and have developed yellow spots, curling edges and brown!! YIKES! Any help?


----------



## tiggaweed (Oct 27, 2009)

Help I don't know what to do. I think my plant is over fertalized and I don't know what to do. I water it every day the leaves are curling up on the sides of leaves and they are crunch to the touch


----------



## stickynpurple (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for that I caught a fuck up I been repeating..good post


----------



## tupaczx8 (Nov 2, 2009)

i dont know what to do with my plant...

it's nearly over its seedling stage

it has brown spots on the leaves

and it can't be from heat stress as i'm just growing outdoors in nz

and it can't be burned since i don't use fertilizer

should i just let it grow or what?

can somebody please help


----------



## Jack*Madison (Nov 5, 2009)

This could be nutrient deficiencies....can you get any pics??


----------



## lilma101 (Nov 13, 2009)

i need to know why some of my leaves are purple


----------



## biggObuds (Nov 14, 2009)

I dont know if this is the right thread to ask this but i just started growing. I germinated my seeds the sprouted and broke the surface of my rockwool cube. When they broke the surface the sprouts and cotyledon were a pale yellow cool and then died within a couple days of breaking the surface. They never got bigger than 2mm and were all leaning. Why cant i get passed this point this is my third attempt with quality seeds. Root was white with little brown spots.

Here is the breakdown of my setup.

-Soaked rockwool for 24hrs in 6.0 pH tap water. 

-Seed was placed 1/3" in cube.

-placed under a humidty dome and put a heating pad underneath.


Where am i going wrong ? Any methods for growing in rockwool.


----------



## tdonkoface (Nov 15, 2009)

New to this site, and so much info. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Walkeraaron86 (Nov 17, 2009)

you might not have them deep enough in the wool how is the temperature?


----------



## mizcreant (Nov 18, 2009)

biggObuds said:


> I dont know if this is the right thread to ask this but i just started growing. I germinated my seeds the sprouted and broke the surface of my rockwool cube. When they broke the surface the sprouts and cotyledon were a pale yellow cool and then died within a couple days of breaking the surface. They never got bigger than 2mm and were all leaning. Why cant i get passed this point this is my third attempt with quality seeds. Root was white with little brown spots.
> 
> Here is the breakdown of my setup.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they're deep enough (IMO). I put my cuttings about 1/3rd of the way into the rockwool. Also, how are the cubes maintaining their water content, IOW's, are they drying out? I usually use cuttings, rarely seeds, but they pretty much develop similarly as long as A) The rockwool stays moist, B) The light, (in my case, a florescent placed about 2 1/2 inches above the top of cuttings (or whatever)), and C) the temp stays reasonably warm. 

I don't know anything about humidity domes, but... are you certain that the heating pad isn't drying the rockwool? that's the first thing that came to mind.

I would also be suspicous of the brown spots on the root. maybe there's a disease killing 'em?


----------



## skadawg (Nov 20, 2009)

thx! help out alot.


----------



## skadawg (Nov 20, 2009)

thxs! helped out tons.


----------



## whiterhino007 (Nov 25, 2009)

does anybody no whats wrong with these white rhinos. there 3 weeks into flower and leaves are going yellow and droopy


----------



## Gunslinger (Nov 27, 2009)

Very helpful

Thanks


----------



## Stoney384 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey I got a plant that has yellowing around the edges of the leaves in the middle of the plant.
the plant is only two weeks old.
I just started giving it some FF nutes.

Do you think this will stop the yellowing?


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Dec 4, 2009)

whiterhino007 said:


> does anybody no whats wrong with these white rhinos. there 3 weeks into flower and leaves are going yellow and droopy


Nitrogen deficiency. Most bloom/flowering foods don't have enough nitrogen in them and way too much phosphor. That might be ok at the last stages of flowering, but in the early stages your girls still need to receive some nitrogen,


----------



## GREENHORN222 (Dec 5, 2009)

MAN I REALLY GOT LUCKY FINDING THIS WEB SITE I AM A BEGINNER AND HAD GREW 4 HEALTHY PLANTS MY FIRST TIME OUT BUT THEY TURNED OUT TO BE MALES I THINK.ONLY WAITED A WEEK.I NOTICED SMALL LIKE BALLS DEVELOPING SO I ASUMED THEY WERE MALES BUT NOT SO SURE NOW.ANY WAY MY ONLY CLONE LOOKS SICK AND FROM THESE PICS I THINK IT IS SUFFERING FROM MG DEF.


----------



## Stoney384 (Dec 7, 2009)

GREENHORN222 said:


> MAN I REALLY GOT LUCKY FINDING THIS WEB SITE I AM A BEGINNER AND HAD GREW 4 HEALTHY PLANTS MY FIRST TIME OUT BUT THEY TURNED OUT TO BE MALES I THINK.ONLY WAITED A WEEK.I NOTICED SMALL LIKE BALLS DEVELOPING SO I ASUMED THEY WERE MALES BUT NOT SO SURE NOW.ANY WAY MY ONLY CLONE LOOKS SICK AND FROM THESE PICS I THINK IT IS SUFFERING FROM MG DEF.



do you got any pic of the clone?


----------



## Bigchase (Dec 8, 2009)

My 3 girls seem to be a bit sick. Here is my set up. I am running them in a bc northern lights producer with a 34L resevoir. The plants are 4 weeks old from seed. The strain is white widdow from green house seeds company. The temp is 75.5 with lights on and the RH is 40%. The nutes are Advanced nutrients Sensi grow part A+B equal parts to form 610 ppm With Vitaboost by advanced nutrients. The lights are 2 400 watt hpm bulbs and 1 125watt cfl 6500k. Any help would be nice.


----------



## brylev (Dec 11, 2009)

I am new at all this and not sure what the problem is with my plants I think the ph is off but not sure any help would be appreciated.
Brian


----------



## Dick Gizenya (Dec 12, 2009)

Look up Lucas formula its the ish. It will tell you how to govern your nutes


----------



## gazbud1 (Dec 12, 2009)

super thread and lots of usefull info

much appretiated ,thanks, i have a droopy clone, seems it might be over watering problem, but i dont remember giving it that much lol, could there be any other reasons behind droopy clones other than over watering? 

thanks guys your site always rocks, i dont post much, still trial and error for me, enjoying every min of growing 

keep up the great work


----------



## gazbud1 (Dec 12, 2009)

i have a couple pics of the plant guys, as far as im lead to believe, its cross between sensy star and ak47,(star47 im told ? lol)

is this possible? and can you guys say if my drooping plant is over watering or not? its 3-4 days old, it was put into the soil in little soil pouches with rooting powder aswell, i have them in a home made dome,which has plenty of humidity, i have a fan connected inside the dome incae i need to run it for a little air for a minuete or 2, let me know what you think guys.


----------



## gazbud1 (Dec 13, 2009)

man, everyone must be stoned but me lol


----------



## Ascension (Dec 13, 2009)

Can someone here help me out? I have 10 Nirvana bubblelicious plants that are 23 days old. They were started in 1.5 in. rockwool cubes except for 1. Anyways They seem alittle small for being 3 wks old and some of them are kinda droopy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 14, 2009)

yo gaz sappenin bud. did u say 3 days old? from cut? if so move em out of direct light and keep moist as u know already. cuttings can take up 2 2 weeks jus 2 root m8 before u see any growth at all, also they will be a bit droopy from shock although to me they look q happy apart from that 1 but ive had clones that have looked worse for a few days before they look better. u know the score if u dont reckon u overwatered u prob havent, when u say soil bags wats that? have u considered using rockwool starter cubes? u can put loads of cuttings in a propagator and can see wen roots come through bottom of cube and are ready to be potted, how much did u water th esoil wen u potted up and can the bag "breath" lot o q i know but jus trying 2 help if i can bud


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 14, 2009)

Ascension said:


> Can someone here help me out? I have 10 Nirvana bubblelicious plants that are 23 days old. They were started in 1.5 in. rockwool cubes except for 1. Anyways They seem alittle small for being 3 wks old and some of them are kinda droopy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 

3wks from seed,,,, looking gd m8 dont sweat it. if anything a little overwatreing reduce ya flood times slightly. also the nodes look well spaced how far away are ya lights?


----------



## Ascension (Dec 14, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> 3wks from seed,,,, looking gd m8 dont sweat it. if anything a little overwatreing reduce ya flood times slightly. also the nodes look well spaced how far away are ya lights?


Thanks bro, but today when I got home from work some of them look as if they are nute burned the leaves also look curled inwards? here are some pics. As for the lights they are about 3 to 5 in. from the top of the plants four 40w 6500k fluorescents, but I should be getting my 400w Metal Halide grow light tomorrow.


----------



## gazbud1 (Dec 14, 2009)

hey mate good to hear from u again, yeah they only way i can explain it in little sacks with soil, bout same size as a rockwool cube,ive had them getting alot of humidy, i have a home made dome, which seems to be doin the trick, as the droppy clone is now standing to attention, so yeah, im expecting them to be a couple weeks at least as u saud urself sweet, just plodding along with what ive got mate, learning a little more each time, ill post back in another thread mate and say how things are going along with them in a week or 2, ill keep u posted mate, thanks again for your time bud 

thanks matey ...gazbud1


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 15, 2009)

ascension what is ya feeding regime im not sure if thats burn,, maybe a def where as the edges are browning and the overall look of plant is light green, i had it explained to me as yellowing = N browning edges = p brown spots and general brown of leaves k npk deficiency i had this prob a few grows ago as i also grow soiless and was ab it light wit the nutes in fear of burning them.

and nice 1 gaz best of luck 2 ya bud catch u soon no doubt


----------



## Ascension (Dec 15, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> ascension what is ya feeding regime im not sure if thats burn,, maybe a def where as the edges are browning and the overall look of plant is light green, i had it explained to me as yellowing = N browning edges = p brown spots and general brown of leaves k npk deficiency i had this prob a few grows ago as i also grow soiless and was ab it light wit the nutes in fear of burning them.
> 
> and nice 1 gaz best of luck 2 ya bud catch u soon no doubt


I was feeding them dutch master advanced grow A+B at around 30 to 40% strength. And I was feeding them 4 times a day with a drip system, but I switch to a aeroponic system.


----------



## donnie189 (Dec 15, 2009)

I done hydro many time, then I put some in MG 'cause I left out the country. Later last fall, I tried hydro again, they were perfect lil' bushes. Then they all yellowed up and died (30 plants)
I decide maybe my balls weren't clean. I been cleaning them in the tub over a year. I got 20 in there, and they're on 16hrs. ph 5.8-6.5, temp., 70ish, ppm 1200. I had solution on 24hrs. Then went when lights on till half 16hrs. and before. Lights out (30 min..) per feed.
Now I split 16hrs. 5times but just 15min.
I have sever air stones in my tank. On veg. 5weeks.
I thought they're doing better but they just get ylower and yellower,
I'm homebound disabled, this is my only joy. You guys are great, please help.


Thanks,

Donnie


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 16, 2009)

donnie have u upped ya nutes and seen wat happens. at 5 weeks veg they are mature and will want feeding, yellowing is n deficiency. pics will help


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 16, 2009)

ascension sounds about right level o nutes to me.. how long ago did u switch systems they cud jus be experiencing a bit o shock, have the roots grown much since change over? how r they 2 day?


----------



## Ascension (Dec 17, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> ascension sounds about right level o nutes to me.. how long ago did u switch systems they cud jus be experiencing a bit o shock, have the roots grown much since change over? how r they 2 day?


I tried making an aeroponic mister, but it didn't work very well at all so I'm using a bubble system and the roots have grown a bit. Today some of them are looking good and the others not so well.. here are pics..


----------



## donnie189 (Dec 17, 2009)

At the grow shop, they said the clay pellets need replaced eventually. I got a new bag, transplanted most them. The root balls were mostly all good, very white. I took cuttings a week ago.
Thanks, Sweetsmoker, and everybody! I should have pictures later today.

Donnie


----------



## collieBudz (Dec 17, 2009)

uh oh, i think i may have a budrot problem..... the leaves on the bud itself not fan leaves, (well a bit, but more the ones on the bud... and it honestly, kinda smells of stinky feet? like i no joke smelled my foot to make sure somehow my shoes didnt make my socks stink or something.. and, the lower parts of the plant arent like that, but i am flushing right now, is it normal?? what are tell tale signs of bud rot? how can i tell? or should i just chop em off now just incase and try to save the lower buds

heres pics 

there's one to show u the color of the other leaves... those buds are about... 6in diameter that have the weird smell and strange color, which couldnt be more than 2 days now, cause ive been paying attention... o htemps got a little low lately.. about 55 at night.. my other plants are fine, and the thinner buds appear to not have this problem on them yet... CRAP i hope im wrong here pics

theyre turning purplish brownish color.. bud when i touch the buds it still smells fruity on my hands, just the aroma its giving off.. is stinky feet lol.. should be a new strain, grade A stinky feed bud


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 18, 2009)

jus answered this on ya other post m8


----------



## gazbud1 (Dec 18, 2009)

hey guys, got another Q for you , im struggling a little for heat during the 6 off period, obviously, at this time of year, im pratted, have 3 kids, so, i was thinking, i have a spare heated bed blanket,it has 3 settings lol, i was wondering, if i get , say a rubber car mat, and sit it on top of the blanket, then that should generate some heat for my plant(s), but im not sure if this could be bad for the plants in some way, what ya think guys? its not long term, jsut till we get by xmas and stuff so i can get some proper stuff

take care and thanks for your time guys

gazbud1


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 18, 2009)

na mate thatll be ok if its all ya got also try wrapping ya pots with some insulation or tea towels or summit keep cjill out. i use an oil heater but its so cold at mo even thats not doing a consistent job failing that mate i was considering wacking mine bck in 24 /0 jus for the cold snap


----------



## gazbud1 (Dec 19, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> na mate thatll be ok if its all ya got also try wrapping ya pots with some insulation or tea towels or summit keep cjill out. i use an oil heater but its so cold at mo even thats not doing a consistent job failing that mate i was considering wacking mine bck in 24 /0 jus for the cold snap


Ok bud cheers for that sweet, jsut want to say, that the clones are doing minted now, and my big plant has some heat source during the dark period,the max the blanket will sit at is around 65-75 , at times the temp drops but not for long, whats new eh .. ill post some pics up of both the bigger plant and clones, big difference in the clones from the pics the other day

thanks again ma man for taking time out to answer our questions, hopefully 1 day we all can help out each other as much as half u guys do the forum,and if any 1 has a spare hot blanket and theres no other source of heat, its a god idea and does work,my plant pots are nice and warm now 

Gazbud1


----------



## gazbud1 (Dec 19, 2009)

sorry pics are not superb,big difference from the other day in the clones, just took them pics with laptop built in cam, here they are anyway






cheers guys..

Gazbud1


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 19, 2009)

gaz man they looking tops bud better than mine fo sure keep it up


----------



## gazbud1 (Dec 20, 2009)

sweetsmoker said:


> gaz man they looking tops bud better than mine fo sure keep it up


ok man thanks alot mate, the big 1 went into flowering today, we'll see how this 1 turns out, cheers again mate for yer time

Gazbud1


----------



## Grumb (Dec 20, 2009)

hey guys. these are some of the leaves i cut off of my male plant yesterday but i still have these problems with my ladies... any suggestions??


----------



## doogleef (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Grum,

What is your current feed? N-P-K and dosage.


----------



## Grumb (Dec 21, 2009)

well i was using 2/3 tsp per gallon of foxfarm grow big once a week... i just switched yesterday to beastie bloomz... its not a big issue like its not all over my 2 girls, i am thinking that it was because the temperature gets down to 50f degrees during the dark period. im still working on that. and i havent ph tested the water or soil, because i havent gotten the supplies yet. theyre a little past 2 weeks budding or 7 weeks total so far. i will post some pictures of my box later tonight. any ideas??


----------



## sfgiants22 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have 6 indoor plants that i just started to bud on a 12/12 light schedule..about 4 of the plants are starting to get dry leaves at the bottom..the top of the plants look real green and alive but some of the bottom leaves dont look so good. This just started happening about 2-3 weeks ago. Ive had them for about 3 months now..im a first time grower and need help!! Wat do i do to stop them from drying completely??? And should i keep them on a 12/12 schedule?? Please give me some advice!!!!


----------



## doogleef (Dec 28, 2009)

Leave em on 12/12. What r u feeding?


----------



## sfgiants22 (Dec 29, 2009)

just tap water. i havent fed it any nutrients..plants were looking just fine without anything until a couple of weeks ago. i did see sum white mildew on some leaves and a little of yellowness on others


----------



## sfgiants22 (Dec 29, 2009)

do u recommend any nutes??


----------



## doogleef (Dec 29, 2009)

Peters (Jacks classic) 20/20/20 and bloom booster 10-30-20 are great nutes for soil growers on a budget. Available in most garden stores including walmart garden section , homedepot, etc.


----------



## wizard6971 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a small plant that seems to be dieing out, some of my buds are drying out

i haven't over watered I beleive
I use very diluted fertilizer but have stopped fert. for three weeks

the leaves are dieing from the edgrs of the leaves and as they die they are curling up

for a small plant is it normal for the small buds to die out?

and how can I harvest just the buds and not kill the plant?

please help
wizard6971


----------



## Mr ukthc (Dec 29, 2009)

I have just found my plants budds are coverd in little spiders and webbs. Can any 1 help with advice.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Dec 29, 2009)

Mr ukthc said:


> I have just found my plants budds are coverd in little spiders and webbs. Can any 1 help with advice.


 
that will be spider mites m8 get some neem oil or some other pest killer wat area u in, in uk i have 2 gt frm hydro store but over in us u can gt in lowes i belive, check out bugs in the grw faq it will confirm it 4 ya


----------



## doogleef (Dec 29, 2009)

Mites laugh at Neem. Floramite is the best product out right now to kill em. It's very popular and works well so most dro stores carry it. Good luck.


----------



## Justoner (Dec 30, 2009)

This is my first grow i used some bag seeds in happy frog soil the nutes i used where superthrive, foxfarm grow big, seaweed, humega, snow storm ultra, pure vita bloom, and botanicare sweet
ive been having this problem for a while and now its getting out of control planing on flushing and starting over since im in week 7 of bud but i wanna figure out what went wrong befor i start the Northern lights and white widow. any help would be much appriciated


----------



## doogleef (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of additives and not a lot of basic nutrition. What are the dosages and NPK values of you current cocktail? 

My recommended nute line in soil:
http://www.jacksclassic.com/dynamic_duo.html

20$ for the set


----------



## sfgiants22 (Dec 30, 2009)

im growing indoor with organic soil on 3 gal buckets. i was using some 8-5-5 plant food. the temperature of the room is pretty low, probably in the 60's. and im using a 600 watt light. as for the ph and relative humidity, im not sure because i dont have anything to test it with. its my first time growing, and was intending for personal use. i came across 6 clones and decided to grow them so i dont have all the equipment. i did discover on all 6 plants that theres some white mildew on about half of the leaves..can this be the primary problem of them dying?? and if so, how can i get rid of it?? thanks for the help..


----------



## Mr ukthc (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks very much for all your help. I will be down the shop later to get some neem oil and some floramite. Just wonder what it will taste like when I smoke me crop also how to get all the dead mites and Webb off b4 I smoke it.


----------



## Justoner (Dec 30, 2009)

doogleef said:


> My recommended nute line in soil:
> http://www.jacksclassic.com/dynamic_duo.html
> 
> 20$ for the set


what additives would you suggest using along with this set and how would you compare it vs foxfarm and botanicare
again thanks for any input


----------



## doogleef (Dec 30, 2009)

No additives recommended or needed. Complete basic nutrition is all you need. Pretty bottles of expensive water don't grow better plants or even fully-fed plants.


----------



## zeyroc420 (Jan 1, 2010)

This is an awesome post, helps out a lot. thx


----------



## ivanitazemz666 (Jan 6, 2010)

I thinks the problem is the weather..This is also my first time that i heard about the problem in planting marijuana..This will really be the slow of sales in marijuana..


----------



## rickzilla (Jan 11, 2010)

ok these came from white rhino clones, they are in ffof, water once week using lift pot and i run my fingering into the soil to feel dryness, using 4ft flros from home depot, temps average 60-70, using quarter time general organics, organic nutes. i cut these off and havent seen since looking for a heads up tho thanks


----------



## med man (Jan 13, 2010)

to anyone who can answer me this:
Can a seeded plant hermie and pollenate other plants


----------



## Lilbones (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks man some really good info and pics to go along with it. I do have a ? Tho on one of my plants the lowest branchs look like someone burnt the top of the hairs any ideas


----------



## rlourens (Jan 27, 2010)

Fantastic Post!!! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## shortee7 (Jan 31, 2010)

can any 1 help i have a closset grow i veg'd for 6 week and im 3week into flowering this is what they look like the buds r not much bigger than 1cm


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jan 31, 2010)

they look healthy enuff m8, wat lights and nutes r u using, also strain will define heavy or fluffy buds. 3 weeks is still early doors mate, only thing i can see is the nodes are spaced q far apart? how far are ya lights away


----------



## 100140714 (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it possible to transfer a hydroponic plant to soil


----------



## Katatawnic (Feb 3, 2010)

100140714 said:


> Is it possible to transfer a hydroponic plant to soil


I did it last summer, with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## hawaiianDirtBag (Feb 4, 2010)

ok first thing i did everything organic except for the dirt i used miricale grow mix mixed with good outside dirt good in my eye's is dark rich in color and a lil sandy one week i used eggshells in pot with plant for about a week then i would remove the shells wait about two weeks the i put a small piece bananna peel in the pot with the plant waterd for a week then removed now the stem has been red since it started budding the stalk of the plant is a healthy green color i also made my own co2 generator if you will out of a fish air pump and a small folgers tub inside i use water sugar and yeast inside the tub i use the fish pump as a aggitator. i turn on 3 times a day with no fan running for roughly ten min eveyday ever since i made this they look so much better should i worry or not please help


----------



## kTOWN.Grown (Feb 12, 2010)

what is this and how do i get rid of it......first grow......its brown golden dots and as you can see plants budding......but i know that it shouldnt be there. aloha


----------



## rlourens (Feb 12, 2010)

kTOWN.Grown said:


> what is this and how do i get rid of it......first grow......its brown golden dots and as you can see plants budding......but i know that it shouldnt be there. aloha


Not sure.

Check here for info:

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/157345-have-plant-problem-check-here.html

Happy Growing


----------



## edwardtheclean (Feb 20, 2010)

i love this thread, i come back to it often


----------



## edwardtheclean (Feb 20, 2010)

shortee7 said:


> can any 1 help i have a closset grow i veg'd for 6 week and im 3week into flowering this is what they look like the buds r not much bigger than 1cm


they look fine to me bro, another 3 weeks and i bet they will be double in size


----------



## sed70117 (Feb 21, 2010)

why are my four week plants leaves are turing yellow


----------



## sed70117 (Feb 21, 2010)

too much light for the little babies


----------



## edwardtheclean (Feb 22, 2010)

once a plant goes into flowering, will it come back from this? the ph was real low a week ago, but for about a week the ph has been 5.6-5.8 and has been crying ever since. WILL this plant survive?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like a nutrient issue. PH is blamed WAY too often for poor nutrition. What are you feeding it?


----------



## Greenspeak (Feb 23, 2010)

please help!!! chekd on plants this morning and they were attackd by a rat that chewd thier bark!!! how can i save the worst of them?????


----------



## doogleef (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats! That is an original issue!  Just cover the scarred parts with masking tape if it is really bad. It will heal.


----------



## Greenspeak (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you so much for your quick response. 1 of my babies was almost completely girdled! My 1st thought was OMG!! Beaver Attack!! lol .Tried a multitude of websites and search engines but to no avail. again thank you so much!!!


----------



## edwardtheclean (Feb 23, 2010)

doogleef said:


> Looks like a nutrient issue. PH is blamed WAY too often for poor nutrition. What are you feeding it?



its on the same feeding schedule as my other plants, which are fine, just advanced nutes as prescribed


----------



## doogleef (Feb 24, 2010)

That looks to be a very sativa strain. Are the others similar? 

Kinda hard to tell from your pix but it looks a lot like the claw (overnute). Tell us more about the system / feed.


----------



## edwardtheclean (Feb 24, 2010)

i think it was because i had 3 lowrider plants sharing the same water as this MR NICE seed, it was stupid because i had one flowering and one vegging, but since i separated them i have the big mr nice by its self in 7.0 water with no nutes, im convinced it is dead tho. i think ill never share water again, and ill never grow lowriders again, they are too weak


----------



## joophed (Feb 24, 2010)

This is my first post... I have so many questions and don't know where to start. heres my set up
4 fluorescent lights overhead (cheapo)
2 fluorescent T8 opposite of eachother
3x2x7 (LxWxH) room covered in mylar
oscillating fan over top

I DON'T HAVE
an intake or out take I leave the door cracked (I know its bad) trying to work on my funds 
carbonaire filter
better all around everything

WHAT I WANT
NextGen Eballasts 600w
daystar 6" flanges
Gavita 600w (I know it suppose to be reflective inside, but can I still use a reflector? will it help more? or am I better off just getting a eye hortilux?)
vortex 6"
and phresh filter

I just put the two T8 in the room and im 10 days into flowering. I forgot to plug one T8 into the timer and it stayed on for 24hrs,
I haven't seen any buds yet, but they are fem seeds. Should I worry? corrective action? I've heard dutchmaster reverse could help
and the tips of mostly JUST the fan leaves curl at a downward angle. Some tips look burned. Growth hasn't stopped
although I am new and started flowering at 28" tall. I was talking to a guy who said I should cut all growth below 10-12 inches from the top... 
HHHEEEELLLLPPPP!!!!!!
thanks


----------



## secretforestgarden (Feb 24, 2010)

love this thread--refer to it for the sake of reefer frequently


----------



## lojackd (Feb 27, 2010)

25 days into bloom white hairs are turning bright yellow in spots on buds, looks like its burned any solutions? light not to close?????


----------



## lojackd (Feb 27, 2010)

lojackd said:


> 25 days into bloom white hairs are turning bright yellow in spots on buds, looks like its burned any solutions? light not to close?????


By the way I'm green how do you use this web site and I need help asap!


----------



## HolyGrail (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome Post. Thanks!!


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Feb 27, 2010)

lojackd said:


> By the way I'm green how do you use this web site and I need help asap!


lojacked this might help

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/116389-forum-help-thread.html#post1413992


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Feb 27, 2010)

I have never seen this before, have you?

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/306986-need-help-pics.html


----------



## bulksta (Feb 28, 2010)

my leaves r turnig up like a v shape any ideas any1 plz


----------



## doogleef (Feb 28, 2010)

Upturned leaves are generally heat problems. 

The brown on those leaves is a deficiency but this late in the game I would not worry about it too much.


----------



## joophed (Mar 1, 2010)

anyone know what size water pump i should get for a 25 gallon tank?


----------



## dudu (Mar 1, 2010)

i need some help here too!!! the question is, could 2 plants growing in the same medium under fluorescent lights and using 16-14-12 fertilizer, start flowering on a 24 hour photoperiod? i see one of them has buds that look like 2 spikes with a very small bulb between (male-ish bud) and the other one has 2 small hairs growing on a few budding spots (female-ish). is that possible or is that something normal and they are in different stages of vegetative period? it's my first grow by the way


----------



## doogleef (Mar 1, 2010)

No. Those are preflowers. Happens when the plants become sexually mature. They are not flowering.


----------



## dudu (Mar 1, 2010)

doogleef said:


> No. Those are preflowers. Happens when the plants become sexually mature. They are not flowering.


so the sex is now certain, or will there be a few changes? also should i start flowering or if not when would it be best to start?

p.s. thanks a bunch for the help


----------



## FREEROLL (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is my situation: 
1) soil - 6 cu ft Kelloggs N'Rich with 10 cu ft humic compost. 3 cups added Bone Meal. 1/4 cup added Epsom Salts. Dozen cups Wood ashes added. The N'Rich has Kelp, Bat Guano & Chicken Manure. 7 gallon containers.
2) Rain watered. Use moisture meter
3) Marijuana-seeds.nl 8 Crystal plants and 4 Pure Afghani all from seed. My medical limit.
4) 1000w HPS running 18/6. Vented reflector hood set at 2 feet above tops. Daily Temp range 70F to 80F. Humidity 38-40% (kinda low?)

After looking through pictures of MJ problems, I gather my leaves show PH hotspot burns on them. They also are looking slightly yellowish. The Afghani strain seems to cope better than the Crystal. My plants are about 6 weeks old ranging in height from 8" to 1 foot. Watered the last time with a good drenching of rain water/Alaska Fish emulsion. First time ferts used. The problem has been around for 3 weeks now. Sorry no camera so no pics.

To correct this problem should I flush? That is all I can think to do.
Appreciate any help/comments on the matter.


----------



## KataKlismik (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have a question about nitrogen. In this thread, it shows the symptoms of nitrogen toxicity (drooping leaves, over abundant foliage, etc.). How exactly does one correct this problem? I'm positive the plant I have now has too much nitrogen in it and I could use the help.

Thanks


----------



## josh b (Mar 18, 2010)

big help here man,be using this now!


----------



## socialsmoker (Mar 23, 2010)

great info!!!! + reps


looks like i have mg def guess i better start feeding them lol...


----------



## martyhowy (Mar 24, 2010)

Great post. I ham havin MAJOR problems with my aerogarden and i think its a zinc problem. But my girls in the dirt are doing great.


----------



## martyhowy (Mar 24, 2010)

I will post pics later.


----------



## dden1s (Mar 27, 2010)

i have problems with my 10 days young plant leaves are twisted on side whats wrong?


----------



## masd690 (Mar 27, 2010)

hi there. im new to this site and have a question. 

i have 5 indica strain plants growing at the moment. they are 2weeks into veg. my problem is i have leaf curling. not the tips thou. bt the edge of the leaf. its curling upwards towads the center of the leaf. what could be causing this? the light is a 400w hps siting about 40cm or 400mm above the top of the plant. there is no signs of fert burn. can ne1 help me out? if need be ill add a couple of pics. thanks guys and girls.


----------



## MatanuskaValley (Mar 30, 2010)

justatoker said:


> *Below are a list of Marijuana Plant Problems And Pics To Help Diagnos Said Problems.. I Just Thought This Would Be Very Helpful To Anyone Experiencing Any Problem For The First Time And Are Having A Hard Time Diagnosing There Plants Problem...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see the pictures is this thread no longer functional or is it on my end?


----------



## GANJASMURF (Mar 30, 2010)

I need help with my plant. It is getting yellow spots all over the leaves and some other shit is happening to it as well. any advice would help. Preferably a pro growers advice.....lol by the way, is it a boy or girl??? I'm a first time grower. pics attached.


----------



## jonnybeenblazin (Mar 31, 2010)

ya i cant see pictures n e more either


----------



## DRKPablo (Mar 31, 2010)

Any one else having trouble viewing the pictures in this thread?


----------



## monkeynumber1 (Apr 1, 2010)

I can't see pictures either. Just question mark symbols


----------



## prllystoned (Apr 6, 2010)

broken link on the pics man. i could really use them


----------



## doogleef (Apr 6, 2010)

Post your own pix and we will help you diagnose.


----------



## grngoddess (Apr 6, 2010)

~thank you


----------



## crabslayer420247 (Apr 8, 2010)

i cant see the pics. makes thread almost worthless. if it can be fixed, this is a great thread.


----------



## BombaY (Apr 9, 2010)

aww man i cant see the pictures =[


----------



## ~sin~city~ (Apr 9, 2010)

well i have a question.. i have two diff kinds od kush an afghani and violator..both 5 weeks into flwr, and im notincing yellowing of the old leaves with alot of small red /brown spots..any advice?


----------



## ~sin~city~ (Apr 9, 2010)

here they are


----------



## ~sin~city~ (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 10, 2010)

I just noticed some new leaf spots on one of the auto Blue Himalayas. The spots are on the middle leaves...not the top or bottom. They are looking kind of pale too.
I checked the PH in the autopot reservoir first and it is 6.35-6.45. I put 5.9 in the main rez so it has climbed a little but shouldn't be a big problem.
I looked for bugs with my loupe on the bottom of the leaves and found nothing.
I checked my grow bible and it seems to indicate a deficiency of Mn or Mg....but probably Mn.
The nutes I use are currently from 800-1000 ppm. I use 67% bloom and 33& grow nutes. *They both contain 0.5% of both Mn and Mg.*
Does anyone know what these spots are from? I want to fix it before it is a big problem!
Please take a look at the pics and tell me what y'all think.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> I just noticed some new leaf spots on one of the auto Blue Himalayas. The spots are on the middle leaves...not the top or bottom. They are looking kind of pale too.
> I checked the PH in the autopot reservoir first and it is 6.35-6.45. I put 5.9 in the main rez so it has climbed a little but shouldn't be a big problem.
> I looked for bugs with my loupe on the bottom of the leaves and found nothing.
> I checked my grow bible and it seems to indicate a deficiency of Mn or Mg....but probably Mn.
> ...


Maybe I should have mentioned that I am growing in coco with Autopots. 
I use Botanicare CNS17 Grow and Bloom formula for Coco and Soil. 
Could it be the inert nature of the medium and the relatively low NPK factors?


----------



## 13grower (Apr 11, 2010)

Pics Please!?!


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 11, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> Maybe I should have mentioned that I am growing in coco with Autopots.
> I use Botanicare CNS17 Grow and Bloom formula for Coco and Soil.
> Could it be the inert nature of the medium and the relatively low NPK factors?





13grower said:


> Pics Please!?!


Pics are on post#266 but here they are again.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Apr 12, 2010)

it does look like scar tissue to me mate,, ie bugs, but if u have checked then the only other thing taht springs to mind is 800ppm being a tad high for a small plant, more like 400-500 ppm


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 12, 2010)

sweetsmoker said:


> it does look like scar tissue to me mate,, ie bugs, but if u have checked then the only other thing taht springs to mind is 800ppm being a tad high for a small plant, more like 400-500 ppm


Thanks for your response sweetsmoke,
I checked again and still see no signs of critters. 
It doesn't seem to be spreading to any more leaves yet. It is only on 2.
I did see another spot on another plant though. It is darker and near the tip on one leaf only. It looks more like a typical deficiency of N or Mn.
I was reading my Cervantes grow bible last night and noticed that it says an indica requires nutes near the upper end of the range. So, feeling like I had to do something, I gave it more throttle instead of braking. I increased the nutes last night to the full recommended dose of 30ml per gallon or 4 liters. (50/50 grow /bloom)
About 5 days ago I had given them 1/2 nutes thinking I was doing them a favor. I am growing in coco and now, as I understand it, you must give them regular nutes since it is an inert medium.
So far, (it has only been 24 hours) they seem to be responding positively to the increased nutes. 
This is definitely an educational experience for me. I just hope that my babies don't have to pay the expenses.
I will post the results regardless of the outcome.
Once again, thanks for the response and your valued input.


----------



## 666bob (Apr 12, 2010)

i can't open the pictures am i doing something wrong???


----------



## 666bob (Apr 12, 2010)

how can I get permission to open your pictures I have problems with my girls it sounds like mg deficient but I am not sure my leaves are turning brown starting at the tips and moving in can you help me


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 12, 2010)

666bob said:


> how can I get permission to open your pictures I have problems with my girls it sounds like mg deficient but I am not sure my leaves are turning brown starting at the tips and moving in can you help me


I am not sure why you can't open them. It seems several ppl have had that problem in this thread. You don't need my permission. 
The only time I can't see pics is when I am not logged in...then I only see the icon. When I am logged in I see a thumbnail pic. 
If you can post a reply then you are undoubtedly logged in. Wish I was more help.
Explain more about your problem...or better yet post a pic *and *explain. Have the leaves lost their color, or are they dark green still? Do they have spots? Have you checked your PH? First I would check for insects and check PH to be sure you don't have a lockout. From what you say, it could be several things.
I'm sure not an expert but I do know more info is needed.


----------



## CWL (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi i too can not see pictures, 
problem ..i have 2 AK-48 , i took 5 clones off each a week ago(clones are fine) but the two mother plants leaves are clurling up on the edge of the leaves , the leaves look strange not flat..All other plants in room are fine...so was the blade dirt that cut them or something else...as i have never seen this before and have made many clones....any help that i can fix this
thanks


----------



## peaceb2usall (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't see the pics either, can someone fix this and let me know?


----------



## EvlMunkee (Apr 13, 2010)

> I don't see the pics either, can someone fix this and let me know?


Maybe you could send a PM to Rollitup. It is obviously a problem for quite a few people and makes the thread useless. It may be a long time before they notice since they have so many posts to monitor, so a faster way would be to PM him.


----------



## dcosper (Apr 15, 2010)

The pictures do not work because they are hosted on http://www.greenmanspage.com and i think he has removed them, shame because i would really like to see some examples.


----------



## turdnugget420 (Apr 15, 2010)

Damn...this used to be the best thread for issue diagnosis, hope these pics get restored or someone had this stuff saved somewhere.


----------



## Grapefruit dank (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't see the pictures but I really need to diagnose some problems in my plants.....
any help?


----------



## mikeb2010 (Apr 23, 2010)

i dont see any pix whats wrong with it?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 25, 2010)

hey was good i got a prob with 1 of my seedlings ive never seen this before the shell is still on and its all crooked.. what should i doo???


----------



## sweetsmoker (Apr 26, 2010)

yo tre lol is it under the light now? it should stretch out for the light,


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 26, 2010)

oh thanks man yea lol i checked on it 2day and it was standing reaching for the light


----------



## uncalm (Apr 26, 2010)

Pics please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetsmoker (Apr 27, 2010)

gald i could help dough boy


----------



## Promitius (May 1, 2010)

What happened to the pictures?


----------



## azoo (May 1, 2010)

is it possible 4 fimming to go wrong?????????


----------



## gumball (May 1, 2010)

i suppose it is possible for anything to go wrong. what happened?


----------



## ph4tel (May 2, 2010)

I can't see any of the images.. It just says "Figure" where the images should be.


----------



## Pam Iam (May 2, 2010)

We cannot see any of the images on the first page either. It just shows a red X and says the word Figure there. The images would be a great help. Thanks


----------



## tokingtiger (May 4, 2010)

im not seeing any pics, just empty links, kinda newters the whole thing :*(


----------



## marlboro05 (May 4, 2010)

LOL. Where are the images?
bring them back


----------



## Jmart21 (May 8, 2010)

picture's wont come through


----------



## southwestW.A (May 9, 2010)

hey fellow growers would any of you kind people now what would cause my plants to wilt within 10 min of watering then about 6 hours later they look fine again, they are about 5week old clones they rooted well an have been growing fine for a few weeks they have only wilted after the last 2 waterings, i dont think it is underwatering cause i wait till the top 5cm of soil is dry an they wilt after watering an my soil is'nt soggy either so i dont think it is overwatering. what could it be?


----------



## sweetsmoker (May 10, 2010)

water could be too warm or cold ?


----------



## Trailer Park Boy (May 10, 2010)

The pictures don't seem to be working on page 1 of this thread- where the picture should be is the word 'Figure'- anyone else having this problem???


----------



## sweetsmoker (May 10, 2010)

OMFG roflmao does anyone ever read the previous thread before posting


----------



## MrHydro (May 13, 2010)

Why don't I see the pics?


----------



## fuckstix (May 14, 2010)

yeah, where are the pics?


----------



## Killahbeez (May 15, 2010)

This would be mad helpful.. with pics


----------



## Barnaby (May 15, 2010)

Uh oh. Anybody inform higher ups or whoever can fix this? The pics were up not three days ago and I'm still fighting some burn/deficiency.


----------



## daisydobey (May 20, 2010)

pictures!!! bump


----------



## resinballer (May 21, 2010)

oh yeah. i saw this on greenmanspage.com.. where did you copy it from?


----------



## shinmasterflex (May 23, 2010)

View attachment 952161View attachment 952162 Dont know what is wrong with my plant


----------



## jrinlv (May 23, 2010)

shinmasterflex said:


> View attachment 952161View attachment 952162 Dont know what is wrong with my plant


It's dieing, start your own thread man, where your not 30 pages deep. Good luck....JR


----------



## sweetsmoker (May 23, 2010)

shinmasterflex said:


> View attachment 952161View attachment 952162 Dont know what is wrong with my plant


jrinlv if u aint gt nothing nice to say do one,,, and shinmasterflex u have a nitrogen deficiency what nutes are u using, also a repot is definatley called for,, i reccomend getting a fresh pot sorted to transplant asap then lightly water with 1/4 strength grow nutes and she should be fine gd luck


----------



## shinmasterflex (May 23, 2010)

sweetsmoker said:


> jrinlv if u aint gt nothing nice to say do one,,, and shinmasterflex u have a nitrogen deficiency what nutes are u using, also a repot is definatley called for,, i reccomend getting a fresh pot sorted to transplant asap then lightly water with 1/4 strength grow nutes and she should be fine gd luck


THx Sweetsmoker for advice!!! idk wat i goin to with this thing. I runnin a low budget grow op. Could just add a new pot and soil but the soil has nutes in it around so think the best i can is flush it until i think its 1/4 strength nutes. idk im just not in the green now to buy the liquid form.


----------



## franky2x (May 24, 2010)

Some one needs to fix the pictures!


----------



## rippengbs420 (May 24, 2010)

both my females have either yellow leaves or the tips of almost every leaf turning brown and curling upward.... can someone tell me is this from a nute deficiency or what?


----------



## shinmasterflex (May 24, 2010)

rippengbs420 said:


> both my females have either yellow leaves or the tips of almost every leaf turning brown and curling upward.... can someone tell me is this from a nute deficiency or what?


It could b nitrogen. What kind of nutes r u feeding it and how much.


----------



## rippengbs420 (May 24, 2010)

well ive been feeding it MG and i havnt been feeding it all the time maybe once a week i feed them it with water. im thinking its either a deficiency of some sort or its over use of nutes.. im hoping some one more experienced can tell me?


----------



## sweetsmoker (May 24, 2010)

shinmasterflex said:


> THx Sweetsmoker for advice!!! idk wat i goin to with this thing. I runnin a low budget grow op. Could just add a new pot and soil but the soil has nutes in it around so think the best i can is flush it until i think its 1/4 strength nutes. idk im just not in the green now to buy the liquid form.


if thats the case i would repot into the new soil, im guessing the plant has used up all available nutes in the small space the roots have. what size is the pot/cup, im betting you have a decent root mass that needs more room.  and more nutrients


----------



## sweetsmoker (May 24, 2010)

rippengbs420 said:


> well ive been feeding it MG and i havnt been feeding it all the time maybe once a week i feed them it with water. im thinking its either a deficiency of some sort or its over use of nutes.. im hoping some one more experienced can tell me?


 
when i used a potting medium,,,i used to feed 1/2 strength every other watering, i would say that because of the uniform yellowing as opposed to spots of yellow /brown then your prob is most likely a deficiency, your plants are a decent size now and could do with a decnt feed,,, definatley the better way to go tho m8,, underfeed then up it, rather than burn the bitches,, gd luck


----------



## rippengbs420 (May 24, 2010)

sweetsmoker said:


> when i used a potting medium,,,i used to feed 1/2 strength every other watering, i would say that because of the uniform yellowing as opposed to spots of yellow /brown then your prob is most likely a deficiency, your plants are a decent size now and could do with a decnt feed,,, definatley the better way to go tho m8,, underfeed then up it, rather than burn the bitches,, gd luck


Thanks man, i appreciate it. i think ill try giving them some feed with water and see how the react, i dont want to over do it and burn them that would be horrible!


----------



## cagey (May 24, 2010)

I am locked out to open the photos - why?


----------



## cagey (May 24, 2010)

This is an excellent post justatoker but why am I forbidden to open the photos?


----------



## GangaFarmer420 (May 25, 2010)

*can someone please relink the pictures? this thread is very useful when hte pics work*


----------



## cagey (May 25, 2010)

Can you please take the "block" out of your photos?


----------



## themda (May 27, 2010)

My clone has been in its medium for about 5 days, i noticed that it has become a bit limp, a little lighter in color, and a couple of small patches of yellow growing. a little help, im not sure whats going on here. the cut leaves were done by the club. over watering maybe??? too much heat?


----------



## Il Cuoco (May 27, 2010)

My older leaves are getting yellow and yellow, but has no bended edges.
The plant is about 1 month old, kept outdoor, getting a good amount of regular sunlight.
I only gave fertilizer once but didn't seem to cause any problem as leaves started to get yellow only some days after, while all the other plants, treated in the same way, show no sign of intoxication and/or any other problem.
I looked around on the forum, searching for any photo, but the ones in this thread are not visible anymore.
Even though it isn't pretty necessary, i'm gonna post a photo tomorrow or as soon as i can (my phone had a little accident yesterday, being submerged by the water of my bong)


----------



## newgrowop (May 28, 2010)

Anybody seen this? Have checked around and some posts say lack of magnesium, some say lack of potasium? Any advice?


----------



## DeWild1 (May 29, 2010)

ummm, where are the pixs?


----------



## teggi (May 30, 2010)

newgrowop said:


> Anybody seen this? Have checked around and some posts say lack of magnesium, some say lack of potasium? Any advice?
> 
> View attachment 963012View attachment 963011


 i also would say lack of magnesium


----------



## 2ndGen (May 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I found a copy of the first post with the pics still intact: http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm


----------



## JoeGreenThumb (Jun 1, 2010)

ANYBODY THAT UNDERSTANDS, PLEASE HELP.
_LEAF TIPS ARE TURNING YELLOW AND BROWN! IDK Y.

One week ago i changed the water/nute solution. I fed the girls the gro, micro, bloom, and kool bloom but all at half dose. So i don't think i'm overfeeding. Its either deficit, which i'll change solyion after work today, or a temperature thing. Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_View attachment 968865
View attachment 968866
View attachment 968867
View attachment 968868


----------



## 1gamma45 (Jun 1, 2010)

wow this would be awsome if the pic worked


----------



## gumball (Jun 1, 2010)

JoeGreenThumb said:


> ANYBODY THAT UNDERSTANDS, PLEASE HELP.
> _LEAF TIPS ARE TURNING YELLOW AND BROWN! IDK Y.
> 
> One week ago i changed the water/nute solution. I fed the girls the gro, micro, bloom, and kool bloom but all at half dose. So i don't think i'm overfeeding. Its either deficit, which i'll change solyion after work today, or a temperature thing. Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


If it happened after you changed to something different I would either go back to your old solution, or do just straight water. Maybe the plant doesn't like the new mix, or it doesn't need any more nutes. I always see ppl adding when they should try and take away.


----------



## JoeGreenThumb (Jun 1, 2010)

gumball said:


> If it happened after you changed to something different I would either go back to your old solution, or do just straight water. Maybe the plant doesn't like the new mix, or it doesn't need any more nutes. I always see ppl adding when they should try and take away.


Little bit of a miswording/interpretation. When i said i changed nutes i meant just changed mixture strength or solution. If you're familiar with the GH Flora series feeding schedule, it says for transition between grow and bllom you use 10ml Florogrow, 10 ml Floramicro, 10 ml Florabloom, and 2.5ml KoolBloom. 

Well i used half of what was instructed, and....................a week later............. yellow tips. 

I don't think its nute burn because the nute level would have dropped in one week and it would've happened right away. Unless its just mineral build up.....IDK...


----------



## gumball (Jun 2, 2010)

Soil is a buffer and it takes time for the full nute effects to be noticed. The fact that you did some and received an unexpected result is telling me that what you did gave you the result, no disrespect intended. 

She just didn't like the feeding, or it is a mineral buildup causing a nute lockout, or a ph lockout. Either way, I think the best approach would be good ph'ed water at maybe twice the amount of water as your container size is for a week or two. 

Don't worry about her not getting enough nutes, she will do fine without them. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## JoeGreenThumb (Jun 2, 2010)

gumball said:


> soil is a buffer and it takes time for the full nute effects to be noticed. The fact that you did some and received an unexpected result is telling me that what you did gave you the result, no disrespect intended.
> 
> She just didn't like the feeding, or it is a mineral buildup causing a nute lockout, or a ph lockout. Either way, i think the best approach would be good ph'ed water at maybe twice the amount of water as your container size is for a week or two.
> 
> Don't worry about her not getting enough nutes, she will do fine without them. Good luck and keep us posted.


 not using soil. Hydroponics


----------



## gumball (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, then I don't know, sorry I missed that one. Yeah, I do know that nutes def or too much shows up much faster in hydro than in soil. I just have no experience there to help. Sorry joe


----------



## cagey (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it could be the PH


----------



## JoeGreenThumb (Jun 2, 2010)

i changed the solution again to bloom now, but 1/4 strength. i hope things will straighten out.


----------



## gumball (Jun 3, 2010)

JoeGreenThumb said:


> i changed the solution again to bloom now, but 1/4 strength. i hope things will straighten out.


i hope you get it worked out too Joe, sorry you couldnt find more help here


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 3, 2010)

So I'm growing in a polytunel. The strain=AMS fem from greenhouse seed's. The plant's are in the ground with some slow release granular nute's. I hope someone can help.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jun 4, 2010)

joe green thumb, soz aint bin about much just harvested lol..... if the leaves are turning pale yellow but uniformally ie nt patches.. and u have brown curls at the end and edge tips are brown and raised i would say u need to up nutes,, do u measure ya cf or ppm? u can tell if its drinking more water than nutes, or more nutes then adjust acordingly


----------



## JoeGreenThumb (Jun 4, 2010)

i don't have a ppm, cf or ec tester. whats this i hear about you can't under-feed them, so i'm only doing 1/4 strength recommended. ???


----------



## whynot (Jun 5, 2010)

Can the pics on this post be put back up? Only getting red x's where the pics should be.


----------



## gumball (Jun 5, 2010)

the pic's are linked to a different website, and I guess that website has removed them. dont know where you can find more pics, but i know there is another thread with about the same pics somewhere on RIU


----------



## gumball (Jun 5, 2010)

whynot said:


> Can the pics on this post be put back up? Only getting red x's where the pics should be.


here is a link that might help

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Pureblood89 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nitrogen deficiency, definately up the nutes, if the nutes aren't working then ajust the ph


----------



## canniboss (Jun 5, 2010)

This is taken directly from http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html It's still there with all the pics intact.
Didn't even give credit where it was due. boo, hiss


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jun 6, 2010)

joe u need at least a ppm meter an ph tester for sure,, also a way of checking res temps... u jus cant guess this stuff if u want to grow healthy beaming plants. 1/4 is a gd guide, but sometimes they want more and sometimes they want less.. reap what u sow brother


----------



## domin8him (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't see any of the pictures! Where the picture would be is just the word FIGURE.


----------



## domin8him (Jun 8, 2010)

View attachment 982283I am a first time grower and I have 5 GDP's and 7 Pineapple Thai's. They have been doing really well until this morning when I found this brown/rust on 6 of the leaves. There is nothing on the backside of the leaf and it's nothing like rust that gets on my pink roses. Any ideas? BTW, this leaf looks a bit wilted. I picked it at 8:30AM but took the picture around 1:30PM.


----------



## otyik (Jun 10, 2010)

heyya everybody!
I've started my first grow indoor with shiva shanti 2 regular seeds. Ive planted them since 2-3weeks ago they seems to be healthy and I hope everythings going as it needs to be,my only question is,when is the really first time I can decide whether the plants are male or female?
Ill be checking back asap,I heard somehow I can see it after the firs few weeks please help me and reply if sy knows a way to decide it before the flowering period.
thanks in advance
best wishes to all the other fellows


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 11, 2010)

Just postin to let ya know i gave an answer for ya in the CFL post...cheers dude


----------



## cagey (Jun 11, 2010)

why am i forbidden to open the images???


----------



## reefacheefa (Jun 11, 2010)

im havin the same problem, no pics. it used to be a great thread...


----------



## gumball (Jun 11, 2010)

Look back a few posts/pages and someone has posted a link where you can find pictures.


----------



## bennyf (Jun 14, 2010)

Justatoker,
Aychace you have another copy of the post as none of the photos load in correspondance to the article and im not sure what to be looking for for my issues?


----------



## icecold 40 (Jun 19, 2010)

tnx so much for this thread,here is a pic & the problem im having with 2 plants.(aurora indica)ph between 6.2 & 6.5.ffof & pearlite.


----------



## Chef Haz3 (Jun 21, 2010)

Same problem here, no pics ! alternate link ?


----------



## allateup (Jun 24, 2010)

ok when my plant first started growing its germinations where level and there was 2 of them on either side. it did this for at least 12 splits, ill put up pics. the leaves got palm sized and dark dark green. and then i got a new light a 6500k cfl i had been using a ott grow light, but it was to small for how big my plant had goten. now the splits are at diffrent levels. there is one on one side and then the other one might be up higher then the corasponding one, and not that its in the branching phase cus she is about 3 1/2 months old. some of the branches are doing very well but idk if its the branches or if its soemthing else but the bottom leaves have been falling off. they curl and yellow then fall right off 4 sets have fallen off as of now. 


View attachment 1009677


1.i am in soil and peatmoss
2.cfl 6500k grow light (18/6)
3.sprits and water daily about a cup to 2 cups (tap water that has setout a day)
4.have a fan on the plant at all times, its a open closet.(ac)

so if anyone knows wtf is going on let me know. i am rly worried i was going to start cloning soon but now idk cus i dont want to cause more stress to her.


----------



## Greenthumb4life (Jun 24, 2010)

Bottom line i read this like 4 times why dont you give these simple to use sub irrigation grow pots a try from a company called botanical brothers they make sizes from 1 gal to 25 gallon pots and they are the key to my success in my garden... there link is www.botanicalbrothers.com


----------



## Chef Haz3 (Jun 25, 2010)

greenthumb you sound like a commercial on repeat


----------



## gumball (Jun 25, 2010)

allateup said:


> ok when my plant first started growing its germinations where level and there was 2 of them on either side. it did this for at least 12 splits, ill put up pics. the leaves got palm sized and dark dark green. and then i got a new light a 6500k cfl i had been using a ott grow light, but it was to small for how big my plant had goten. now the splits are at diffrent levels. there is one on one side and then the other one might be up higher then the corasponding one, and not that its in the branching phase cus she is about 3 1/2 months old. some of the branches are doing very well but idk if its the branches or if its soemthing else but the bottom leaves have been falling off. they curl and yellow then fall right off 4 sets have fallen off as of now.
> 
> 1.i am in soil and peatmoss
> 2.cfl 6500k grow light (18/6)
> ...


Your plant is looking fine, maybe could use more light. I didn't understand what you have been pulling off your plant, but it is a good practice NOT to pull off much growth, unless your topping. The plant will shed growth on its own as it needs to, so I would not worry much. You might need a little N nutes, but otherwise nice little plant.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, what does it mean when leaf tips begin to look like a claw? Otherwise a very healthy plant...thanks for the input!


----------



## Ludokruis (Jun 28, 2010)

hey there im new here just started my indor grow room running 2x20w warm white and one 65w cool white florecent light bulps my one plant witch i took from outdor to indor is going slight green and the third set of leaves came out but now my bottem leaves are turning verry light green and it looks like if there is brown spots starting to show on the first set of leaves what can i do to fix this problem room temp is between 22c and 30c and i water my plants once daily anny advice will be apreciated thank u hope to get a reply soon.


----------



## fixitquick (Jul 1, 2010)

yes my friend, root go down ,seed hull come up,a little mist will help leaves come out of seed hull.


----------



## buraka415 (Jul 2, 2010)

can anyone take a look at this post and tell me what you think?

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/38772-guide-diagnosing-plant-problems-32.html#post4349206


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 5, 2010)

what happend tothe pictures?


----------



## MakinProgress (Jul 11, 2010)

What ever happened to the pictures here?


----------



## gumball (Jul 11, 2010)

go back a few pages and there are a few links to more pages with pictures


----------



## 420built240 (Jul 14, 2010)

Do the pictures work for anyone? or is it my old version of IE


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks for the cannabis plant stress tips yo!


----------



## khm916 (Jul 24, 2010)

fix the pics then this can be stickied again


----------



## gumball (Jul 24, 2010)

the pictures were linked to another site, which was taken down, or the linked pages were deleted. there are a few other threads on this site, as well as others. do a google search for diagnose marijuana pot plant problem.


----------



## pearljam (Jul 30, 2010)

have a question, on some of my plants the new leaves are blackend near the stem but then seems to disapear after a few weeks as the leaves mature when i look at it it doesnt seem to be anything on the outside of the plant looks more like its in it, neighbors plants have same thing going on he thinks it looks more of a dark purple color anyways i have no pics so if any1 has had this b4 plz help ><


----------



## victhaog (Aug 1, 2010)

View attachment 1075219View attachment 10752204 weeks old week 1 of flower 1 1/2 tbsp of AN feed and 1 tbsp molasses to gal 1st real feeding. any idea whats wrong??


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 4, 2010)

The tips of my budding plant are getting dark/black but its very small, any ideas what that could be?


----------



## edblings (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah the tips of some of the girls ive seen are black too.. weird


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 10, 2010)

Any ideas as to whats causing my fan leaves to curl up like this and get a bit crispy? The plant has been budding for 6-7 weeks.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like heat damage.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 11, 2010)

Cant be. theyre od and there hasnt been a day over 80 degrees in weeks


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Aug 11, 2010)

Im not sure what else will cause that kind of curling. Some plants are more susceptable to heat that others.


----------



## greenbudgrower (Aug 17, 2010)

Is anyone else having trouble viewing the pictures of the plants?


----------



## jb1492 (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't see the pictures either. Sure would be helpful.......


----------



## LRHurren (Aug 18, 2010)

i cant see the plants. really need to diognose my problem


----------



## pearljam (Aug 18, 2010)

so does any1 else have stinkbugs eating on their buds? if so does using nicotine and dish soap kill them and does the soap and nicotine harm the plant?


----------



## crud (Aug 19, 2010)

pics are broken. unsticky


----------



## jjeffrey (Aug 20, 2010)

I cannot see the pictures, and i know i have a problem. Is there a setting I need to change or are the pics still there?


----------



## fizzle (Aug 20, 2010)

useless without pics


----------



## g420 (Aug 20, 2010)

i have a white widow clone about 6-7 inches tall looks good for the leaves part but is the stem supposed to be all purple??? leaves are green no yellowing grown in soil so far only using big twisty cfl bulbs 24/0


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 22, 2010)

Bump. Pics broken.


----------



## g420 (Aug 24, 2010)

this thread is broke there is another one that works fine with the pics


----------



## JimBlob (Aug 31, 2010)

all the pics are gone


----------



## Orang (Sep 1, 2010)

I have been fighting powdery mildew in the vegetation stage using GreenCure. After some research, I have found that many have had success with DM Zone with Penetrater/Saturator as a foliar spray. I want to know if anyone has experience fighting the powdery mildew using the DM Zone in the feeding water as opposed to a foliar spray? I would like to attack the PM at the roots. If it a successful method, then my intention is to added DM Zone to my feeding water, while also treating it with GreenCure as a Foliar. Second, I currently use Hygrozyme. So if its ok to use the DM Zone in the feeding water, then should I not use the Hygrozyme? So replace the Hygrozyme with DM Zone. Also, Is it OK to use the regular nutes with the DM Zone to fight the PM as well? And what duration should I be applying the DM Zone? And a last confirmation if it is Ok to use the GreenCure with DM Zone in the watering cycle. Please let me know if you feel that DM Zone only works against Powdery Mildew as a foliar spray with DM Penetrator/Saturator. Thanks.


----------



## fugit (Sep 1, 2010)

Grrr no pics wtf


----------



## headyeddy420 (Sep 2, 2010)

So my 8 ft tall lady was doing just great when all of a sudden most of her is wilting. I checked the reservoir (Dwc) and i think it looks (and smells) like root rot, im not sure what stage of it its in though. My airstones are working correctly, nutes and ph at nominal levels. My question is what is a good way to cure root rot (if it is) and how should i approach this problem?


----------



## thewiseman (Sep 4, 2010)

420Brazilian said:


> More pics of the actual plants.
> NEED SOME HELP ASAP PLEASE


 Did you figure this out?? Mine look the same.


----------



## WattSaver (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd take a look at the back of the leaves with a scope, look for the bugs & or their eggs. The first 4 photos looks like spider mites to me.


----------



## bouncy bob (Sep 8, 2010)

wheres all the pics...???? just says figure


----------



## luckyerb (Sep 8, 2010)

i am a first time grower and i have a problem with twisted brown leaf edges so if anybody knows anything about this problem please write me back. thank you!


----------



## newguy09 (Sep 9, 2010)

what happen to the pic?


----------



## bigcheese510 (Sep 12, 2010)

justatoker said:


> *Below are a list of Marijuana Plant Problems And Pics To Help Diagnos Said Problems.. I Just Thought This Would Be Very Helpful To Anyone Experiencing Any Problem For The First Time And Are Having A Hard Time Diagnosing There Plants Problem...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why arent the pics popping up in this post?


----------



## bloatedcraig (Sep 13, 2010)

need the pics, i am in the shit


----------



## realmeatdildo (Sep 18, 2010)

Please repost pictures.


----------



## h3llf1r3 (Sep 18, 2010)

I don`t see any photos!? Why?!


----------



## windytodai (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking at there aren't any photos.


----------



## grow space (Sep 20, 2010)

wtf, someone just fucked up, no pics...it was good reading...shiiiit!!!!!!


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 20, 2010)

NEED PICS, wtf is going on?


----------



## Vamps1127 (Sep 20, 2010)

We need pics, this looks to be a VERY helpful thread


----------



## Starberry (Sep 22, 2010)

no pics...shouldn't be sticky at this point...., or let someone fix it.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Sep 27, 2010)

I used this post a long time ago and it was great. But now I see it's not working anymore...

Looking at the page source of page one, this post was apparently pulling pics from another website - www.greenmanspage.com. Greenmanspage.com must have taken the pics down, or made it so you cannot pull them from external sites, so now this post is not working. BUT(!) the good news is that by simply googling the .jpeg names that it was trying to pull from greenmanspage, I have found a help article just like the orignal post and I can confirm they are the same pics: 

http://www.honoluluasa.org/Reference/Library/stress.htm

You're welcome


----------



## FingerStickingGood (Sep 28, 2010)

thank you much! you rock!


----------



## irieie (Oct 3, 2010)

un sticky this or insert pics this thread is fucking uselesss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baking the bred (Oct 4, 2010)

are these images posted anywhere still?


----------



## Boonus (Oct 8, 2010)

ya whats up with the pics


----------



## mr stoner (Oct 9, 2010)

hello fellow toker, got some ?s. one plant under on 13 wtt cfl for a month (he didnt have money to get the approriate lighting at the time) just switched to 250 wtt hps, four 2700k cfl's, one black and one blue party cfl bulbs. (1) is this enough light or it needs more? i told him the more light the better. just recently switched from regular potting soil to FFOF. (2) being the plant has been alive almost 2months but has only grown 5 inches with a few leaves around it, is it ok to add nutes to accelerate growth? if so what procedure must be followed and also cost friendly. he told me about a vid he saw about DIY co2. (3) is this ok for plants...co2 that is? if so how can it be done? ph tester from lowes for 10 dollars. metter seems to go below 7 by one line. (4) how accurate are these particular types? ( im not sure of the name cus he never told me the exact name, he only told me how much it cost) online lowes.com search for ph tester. its 10 dollars. he canot afford reflective material (ie mylar) (5) what is a more cost friendly material that will at least do the job?. Heard with ffof ph should be perfect for plants for up to thirty days. (6) when the thirty days are up..what will be the very next thing to do step by step. will include pics with next post. cheers

Stay High...


----------



## DrFever (Oct 11, 2010)

i cant see any pics only x's ??


----------



## JrOne424 (Oct 12, 2010)

Please someone post some new Photos, this is useless without photos.


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 12, 2010)

ok, if i had more time, i would copy the pics and cut and paste the story, but im a stoner and too lazy, LoL. so heres the link to the same thing with the pics. just keep the link moving forward.

*Plant Problems*


----------



## poopmaster (Oct 18, 2010)

LVsFINEST said:


> I used this post a long time ago and it was great. But now I see it's not working anymore...
> 
> Looking at the page source of page one, this post was apparently pulling pics from another website - www.greenmanspage.com. Greenmanspage.com must have taken the pics down, or made it so you cannot pull them from external sites, so now this post is not working. BUT(!) the good news is that by simply googling the .jpeg names that it was trying to pull from greenmanspage, I have found a help article just like the orignal post and I can confirm they are the same pics:
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding that. Here is a PDF on 14 different file hosting sites in case that Hawaii link goes down too.


----------



## funkloud (Oct 18, 2010)

View attachment 1220276iv been having problems is my plant cool


----------



## funkloud (Oct 18, 2010)

yellow &light green leaves is my plant cool or is somthing wrongView attachment 1220298


----------



## goodindica (Oct 19, 2010)

hi all im growing auto white dwarfs in 4ltre pots in coco (ionic nutes) they are on day 29 started flowering about 4 days ago im using a grow tent in a loft i have a good air supply and filter and fans but have not found the need to use them as yet temp around 83f hum 60 so since they started flowering i opened the bottom flaps on the tent and turned the exhaust fan on i do have cold air i can pump in but with cold temps at night (scotland) and even tho cold still alot of moisture in the air ive not bothered but after a few hours of the exhaust fan being on most of my plants have drooped temp 72f hum 32 i know plants need alot of fresh air but they seemed better with a higher temp and humidity should i continue with no fans until the buds are more formed i just dont want to keep stressing them out


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2010)

im having a problem seeing the pics at the begining of the forum. anyone else having this problem


----------



## luckydog82 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah me too, pain in the ass really need to see some of them pics

Found this http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## greeneyedshane (Oct 20, 2010)

i cant open the pics!


----------



## famine (Oct 23, 2010)

How come I can't see pictures in this post?


----------



## Triple S (Oct 24, 2010)

there are no photos anny more in the first post 

figure
figure
figure


----------



## goodindica (Oct 24, 2010)

any help???????? plants drooping when exhausting air out temp 27c hum 33 (after) autos 32 days in just when i turn exhaust off they perk back up my question is if should i keep fans off until more buds have formed just worried about smell and moisture build up in tent


----------



## legaltoker (Oct 24, 2010)

sub'd.......hopefully the pictures in the first post show back up......would really help, my babies need something and i cant figure out what.


----------



## Kevin K (Oct 25, 2010)

can you fix the pictures OP?

Thank you


----------



## craig45368 (Oct 28, 2010)

what about hermaphrodites? i have a room with 13 clones already flowering (4 wks into) and i look lastnight and i have seed pods inmy buds..how could this happen? it was a clone! ive also herd that if it was a female and u stress it out it does this..also herd i should keep it in my room with the others to pollinate and make 100% feminized seeds..i need an answer fast..i have to either harvest this plant or seperate it fast..please..need some answers fast.thank you


----------



## Triple S (Oct 28, 2010)

justatoker said:


> *Below are a list of Marijuana Plant Problems And Pics To Help Diagnos Said Problems.. I Just Thought This Would Be Very Helpful To Anyone Experiencing Any Problem For The First Time And Are Having A Hard Time Diagnosing There Plants Problem...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is useless if we don't see the photos

is there anny rep minus ???


----------



## kwlotripidakias (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi everyone!
The plant at the photos started to have yellow leafs when it was about 2 months old. Now it is over 3 months old and it is at 12/12 for about 1 month....
I dont know what is happening....I did the same at this plant as I did to 2 other plants that do not have yellow leafs....
Any help?
thanks


----------



## can420 (Oct 28, 2010)

kwlotripidakias said:


> Hi everyone!
> The plant at the photos started to have yellow leafs when it was about 2 months old. Now it is over 3 months old and it is at 12/12 for about 1 month....
> I dont know what is happening....I did the same at this plant as I did to 2 other plants that do not have yellow leafs....
> Any help?
> thanks


it looks like a nut . burn either from not flushing or from high ppm but i would start at my bucket check the run off in your bucket for ph ppm that should tell you the problem not a big deal if you catch it now ! i think they took a hit from food either the ph is not letting them eat or high ppm and they cant take it


----------



## kwlotripidakias (Oct 29, 2010)

can420 said:


> it looks like a nut . burn either from not flushing or from high ppm but i would start at my bucket check the run off in your bucket for ph ppm that should tell you the problem not a big deal if you catch it now ! i think they took a hit from food either the ph is not letting them eat or high ppm and they cant take it


Thanks for the answer!
The soil PH is about 7.0
Do you think it's nutrition burn or lack of N?
Some of the leafs turn to light-yellow(almost white) color...


----------



## MickeySix123 (Nov 2, 2010)

my buddy game me a couple clones that were poorly takin care of the leaves on one of them are not looking so good, how do i test the PH balance and how do i nurse them back to good health ???? i want it to be good bud but im worried i will not be able to save them, im just a newb at this shit... some one please HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## can420 (Nov 2, 2010)

kwlotripidakias said:


> Thanks for the answer!
> The soil PH is about 7.0
> Do you think it's nutrition burn or lack of N?
> Some of the leafs turn to light-yellow(almost white) color...


it looks to me like a nut burn all the tips are burn pretty good and folded i would give it a good flush then drop my ppm about 300 to 400 ppm (example if you were at a 1000ppm i would drop it to 650 700 ppm ) that should do it i dont think its lack of N


----------



## can420 (Nov 2, 2010)

mickeysix123 said:


> my buddy game me a couple clones that were poorly takin care of the leaves on one of them are not looking so good, how do i test the ph balance and how do i nurse them back to good health ???? I want it to be good bud but im worried i will not be able to save them, im just a newb at this shit... Some one please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pics will help are you dirt or in a cube ?


----------



## rockethead (Nov 6, 2010)

I am a new grower as well. please post pics. thankx


----------



## epfsi79 (Nov 7, 2010)

hiya
i have a bubbleponics system.
as soon as i sswitched to bloom my plants started to die.
i have pictures posted https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/382389-help-me-bubbleponics-closet-grow.html
right now i have both plants in ph balanced h20 no nutes. flushed system. in flower light schedule for 6 days now.

what do i do now?!?!

thanks soooo much for your time. dont want these girls dyin


----------



## badfisH1337 (Nov 7, 2010)

All the pictures are broken...


----------



## SmokinJoe113 (Nov 8, 2010)

Pics are down..


----------



## trewpimp69 (Nov 8, 2010)

whats wrong with the pics?


----------



## epfsi79 (Nov 9, 2010)

nothin wrong wit em
i have the same problem on other threads
some pics work and some dont
dont get it


----------



## epfsi79 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## DannyK (Nov 9, 2010)

hello, new to the forum and i have some issues with my plant and i really dont know what's going on with it. i started the plant outdoors and then for security reason i had to move it indoors once it started flowering. its in miracle grow poting mix soil. growing under a thousand watt grow light. i guess the other change to the plant i made was that it went from tap water to filtered water. at first it seemed to react possitively to its new enviroment but only for about a week and now its been in this stage for about 3 weeks. i also started adding Guano to the soil about a week ago to see if it would help but nothing yet. i also tried adding more holes to the bottom of the bucket and that seemed to help for a few days but then it went back to its current state. any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rockethead (Nov 9, 2010)

I am new to growing too so I may be wrong but, maybe you should check the nutrient levels? maybe there is too much Nitrogen in that soil.


----------



## timmychan (Nov 10, 2010)

justatoker said:


> *Below are a list of Marijuana Plant Problems And Pics To Help Diagnos Said Problems.. I Just Thought This Would Be Very Helpful To Anyone Experiencing Any Problem For The First Time And Are Having A Hard Time Diagnosing There Plants Problem...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Updated pics would be throwed bro


----------



## babybull34 (Nov 12, 2010)

This thread has been invaluable. Thank you. I would rep if it would let me.


----------



## epfsi79 (Nov 17, 2010)

my 2 plants have been in flower now for almost 2 weeks. no signs of sex have appeared on either of them. all they continue to do is get taller. i constantly move the lights to keep the tops from burning but they just keep getting taller. i dont know the strain of either but both come from a reputable source. i had problems with lime green leaves, went to my hydro store and they advised nitrex for the the problem. i added it yesterday with monster bloom nutes along with the nutes that came with my system(stealth hydro; bubbleponics).

does anyone have any advice?
please help. im running out of room in my grow space.

lighting
2-150w cfl warm wh
2-100w cfl warm wh
change water and nutes every saturday. add second half of nutes on sunday.
ph is correct.
huimidity is correct.
no light gets in.
temp is correct.

help!!!
thanks everyone​


----------



## hyperstream (Nov 20, 2010)

Pictures are not working


----------



## docsativa (Nov 21, 2010)

epfsi, how far away are your lights? If you're using cfls i would keep them close to prevent stretching. If they keep getting taller top them. You're early enough in flower to do so.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Nov 23, 2010)

updated pictures would be great


----------



## Frank West (Nov 23, 2010)

Pics don't work?


----------



## Tla (Nov 24, 2010)

why cant i see the pictures?


----------



## claremontst (Nov 24, 2010)

what happened to the pictures, they aren't showing up?


----------



## LionInZion (Nov 27, 2010)

What I can only assume is the original posted location of the descriptions & pics is here - *plant_abuse.html*
The non-working photos in this thread were originally linked from that site.

Enjoy!


----------



## horsepower850 (Nov 28, 2010)

This is a very helpful thread but I can't see any pictures?


----------



## Artijade (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't see any pictures either ?? It would be a big help if I could see them


----------



## murfman23 (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't see any pics in his thread?


----------



## AshleyG (Nov 29, 2010)

i cant see the pics but it would be very helpful becuz my plant has brown spots on the top leaves that are turning white and the leaves are curling we thought it was nutrient burn so we put in clean water and left out nutrients for 24 hours. the lights are about 6 inches away from the plant and im using a aerogarden any suggestions?


----------



## anthone bonder (Dec 1, 2010)

help..... of course i cant see the pics either. check my thread.https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/376482-need-help-growing-hydro-pc.html


----------



## weedman82 (Dec 2, 2010)

kinda useless without the pics, don't you think? and not to mention its a sticky thread, everyone always complains about nubs asking dumb questions and directs them to threads like these, but they get here and thers no pics?


----------



## frogster (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey,,, I want to whine about the missing pics also!


----------



## quartergoat (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks, I know why my plants look like a RED X now.


----------



## Draggon (Dec 17, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed that there are no pics?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have read most of the info, but would really benefit more from the missing pics....Thanx


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 20, 2010)

View attachment 1336088
ne one know what this is?


----------



## eastman69er (Dec 23, 2010)

hello all,

i wonder if you guys and gals can help me please. I have a load of plants goin at the moment, they have been through a lot of stress, full details in my thread.

please can you guys be kind enough to give my plants a once over and tell me how i can revitalise them please.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/394907-what-plants-these.html

thanx in advance peeps

peace
eastman


----------



## nowalls (Jan 4, 2011)

any links to the pics again? PLEASE


----------



## wake.n.bake (Jan 4, 2011)

mokino said:


> where any plants heurt in the making of this thread?


+ rep for being funny and poor spelling


----------



## wake.n.bake (Jan 4, 2011)

luckydog82 said:


> Yeah me too, pain in the ass really need to see some of them pics
> 
> Found this http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


+ rep for a link with some good pics/info. Very helpful, thanks


----------



## kings**t (Jan 4, 2011)

umm not sure why but the pic are not working for me?


----------



## Weeducator (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi guys, 

the seedling is 7 days old, doesnt grow and something strange happens to its leafs. 

light CFL 2x28W 6500K and 1x23W 4200K - 18/6

temp/hum - 25C/50%

soil+perlite+vermiculite (70%+10%+20%) 1 gallon pot with drenage holes.

strain: Wappa



will appreciate any input. thank you.


----------



## LionInZion (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is the actual, original information...

*http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html*


----------



## Alganj (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey....... I got droppy leaves on my Royal Queen super kish #1.

Can anyone help.

I got the plant in a small container DWC with vigarous air and stones bubbly. I have the water level about 1 inch below the bottom of the net pot. The roots are not massive , but are touching the water and alot of roots are out of the water. I have several other DWC plants and they are fine and kept at the same water level below the net pot.

The leaves have been droppy for a few days now. Last night the room got down to 58 degrees. I think that might have something to do with it. 

They are under 1000W MH 26 inches from this particular plant. plenty of fans and air movement. 

Humidity is 20-30% and then at night for 5 hours, the humidity gets up to about 60-70, so I was hoping that this period of high humidity would help moisten the plant and offset the low humidity. 

Please help. ohhh.. I also just fimmed it a couple days ago. 

View attachment 1372283


----------



## neil pryde (Jan 13, 2011)

I will try to keep it very quick. I have just discovered what I think is major problems with my first plant and I dont want to lose it!!! Here is some important info-

- Has vegged for approx 2 months and is now about 2 weeks into flower. 
- Outdoor grow.
- I live on the East coast of Aus.

The plant looked like this 1 week ago -


About 5 days ago I gave my plant its first dose of "Searles Liquid Potash Plus Fruit & Bloom Booster" and since then I have had extremely heavy rainfalls.

The lower foliage of the plant now looks like this -


I suspect this is a Phosphorus (P) deficiency as the potash mix is only 4%. I started to use this as I thought the P should be reduced when flowering starts??

Out of panic I went and bought Miracle grow maxfeed (NPK - 15/13/12) as I thought it would assist in boosting the (P), but thought it would be sensible to ask more knowledgable people bofore smashing my plant with more nutes....

I WOULD BE GRATEFUL FOR ANY ASSISTANCE AS I DO NOT WANT TO LOOSE THIS PLANT!!! PLEASE.........


----------



## neil pryde (Jan 13, 2011)

Can anyone please please help me????


----------



## lee austin (Jan 19, 2011)

Its only ten day s old and I want to fix the problem before it becomes an actual problem, if anyone has any questions regarding my set up I'd be happy to go into detail. Commens and tips are much appreciated.


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 23, 2011)

neil pryde said:


> Can anyone please please help me????


It could be K def, maybe salt build up in soil from ferts. Foliar feed (early morning) with 1/2 str miracle grow or bloom booster once a week for 3 weeks and if this helps then plant may have stopped taking up nutes, very bad at this stage.


----------



## GRiMCreeper (Jan 24, 2011)

Dammit I cant see the pics on the first page of the thread on my droid :s lol


----------



## Panteraboy1988 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lots of good information but the pics won't display... Kinda bummed cause my ladies started looking kinda weird the past few days. The host site for the pics went down?


----------



## asafan69 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been having some issues with my lighting rigs which I've finally gotten under control but before that, about a week ago, about a week into flowering, one of the lights fell onto the main cola of one of my plants and I really had to cut it back a lot. I also cut back the fan leaves because I was afraid they would steal all the energy from the flowers that are there. The plant has recovered fine and is still flowering and growing well, but I'm wondering if this will fuck up my yield or not. From what I can tell I have 9-10 flowers.


----------



## Killuminatis (Jan 26, 2011)

I remembered this being a really good post, worked perfect the first time but now I really need it and Ive tried past few times none of the pictures are there?? Can anyone help??


----------



## infect3d (Jan 26, 2011)

can anyone tell me why i cant see the pictures on the first page?


----------



## Parker Lemire (Jan 30, 2011)

Good info...
Thanks a bunch..


----------



## LVsFINEST (Feb 1, 2011)

Someone else posted this link a few pages ago, keep it going until a mod can fix the front page:

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## LVsFINEST (Feb 1, 2011)

Neil Pryde, how is your plant doing???? Looks to me that you might have a phosphorus issue. Check out the link above tho, it should help.

Edit: I forgot to add that I hope she's doing ok! Wish I woulda seen your post a two weeks ago, damn.


----------



## Mellow Out Man (Feb 2, 2011)

This has been really useful ,however, im still a little clueless as which deficiency my plant has got, i would really appreciate some advice of why ive got these yellow leaves with a lil brown. There are pics on my journal (below).


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 6, 2011)

hi all just woundered if any 1 cud shed some light on this 1 plant i have....there are 5 others in the sameroom and are doing fine. 

 older leaves are yellowing and droopy almost curled rnd.


 help please....

others,


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 6, 2011)

Superdan01 said:


> hi all just woundered if any 1 cud shed some light on this 1 plant i have....there are 5 others in the sameroom and are doing fine.
> 
> View attachment 1426131 older leaves are yellowing and droopy almost curled rnd.
> 
> ...


Turn your HPS off and take pics with just fluorescents or something. You can't tell much by those pics. 
Also, a little more info would be helpful; medium, nutes, schedule, temp, water source, strain etc...


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Turn your HPS off and take pics with just fluorescents or something. You can't tell much by those pics.
> Also, a little more info would be helpful; medium, nutes, schedule, temp, water source, strain etc...


hey sorry about the light, ill get a pic up soon as with out the light on over it.

using natural coca in auto-pots with air pumps. all canna nutes(a+b) boost, roottonic, cannazaym and just finished pk.13-14. just started 4 week of flower. e.c 1.6 p.h.6.4. 3x 600 hps. 6'inch inlet 6'outlet temps are 60-82. off-on. strain is livers.

any help will be more than usefull....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Superdan01 said:


> hey sorry about the light, ill get a pic up soon as with out the light on over it.
> 
> using natural coca in auto-pots with air pumps. all canna nutes(a+b) boost, roottonic, cannazaym and just finished pk.13-14. just started 4 week of flower. e.c 1.6 p.h.6.4. 3x 600 hps. 6'inch inlet 6'outlet temps are 60-82. off-on. strain is livers.
> 
> any help will be more than usefull....


I'm not familiar with that strain, what's the indica/sativa ratio? 
Are you running CO2? If not, your daytime temp is a bit on the high side, but workable. The main concern here is your day/night temp differential, that's a big drop, you should aim for more like 10-15 degree dif. 
I assume you're using Canna's coco line of nutrient, but the only thing I can really tell from those pictures is that there appears to be some water stress but that could be a strain thing also...
I'll check back tomorrow


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 8, 2011)

using this guide id say that has Nitrogen(N) deficiency. what do u think???


had a bit of a problem with my inlet so may not have been letting enuff fresh air in. but that sorted.
re-filled the butt sunday n checked it today and nutes were 1.6/18. so lwered them to 1.4/1.6. p.h is 6.4 thats fine. temps are 60/74 off/on, ut only since i turned 1 of 3 600w off today. other wise 60/84. humidity is fine 40%-60%. . its my 2nd attemped. 1st was a mess. always had a prob with temps. fitted some tubular heaters since to keep off heat up. hope its not over watering added some more fresh water tonight. dis-colouring has started on some of others. help me out lads please...​


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 8, 2011)

Superdan01 said:


> using this guide id say that has Nitrogen(N) deficiency. what do u think???
> 
> 
> had a bit of a problem with my inlet so may not have been letting enuff fresh air in. but that sorted.
> re-filled the butt sunday n checked it today and nutes were 1.6/18. so lwered them to 1.4/1.6. p.h is 6.4 thats fine. temps are 60/74 off/on, ut only since i turned 1 of 3 600w off today. other wise 60/84. humidity is fine 40%-60%. . its my 2nd attemped. 1st was a mess. always had a prob with temps. fitted some tubular heaters since to keep off heat up. hope its not over watering added some more fresh water tonight. dis-colouring has started on some of others. help me out lads please...​


I should have asked you to include pics of the very bottom of the plants as well... Oh well, here goes:
It _looks_ like you have several things going on here, and judging by your EC, I'd say lockout is the probable culprit. It does look like you're running an N def, but probably also Phosphorus (purple stems and dark leaf tips). It's really hard to say, it looks like there's still an HPS light on in the room, so the new pics don't show the true color of the leaves. I'd give them a decent flush and mix a fresh batch of nutrient at half strength and see how they do.


----------



## doggyd (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe you can help Me! I have read all that you have posted in this thread! I have small black dots on the tips of my leaves! I am unsure of what nutrients my plant is lacking to cause this. Can this be a fungus?


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheers wolverine. Wat cud I do if it is N dif, and Phosphorus. Iv flush two of them and lowered nutes. Il keep u posted, also get some proper pics. Again thank for the reply.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 9, 2011)

View attachment 1432276View attachment 1432275View attachment 1432274View attachment 1432272


are these any better???

after flushing yesterday and checking tonight e.c was 1.8. flushed again tomake it 1.6. also turn a 600w off. so iv only got 1x 600w running so now temps are 60 off 72 on. i had 3x 600w on and my inlet got blocked plus think i had nutes too high........think this was my down fall???

​


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 9, 2011)

Superdan01 said:


> View attachment 1432276View attachment 1432275View attachment 1432274View attachment 1432272
> 
> 
> are these any better???
> ...


Much better. Looks like classic nitrogen, but I'd say your cause isn't underfeeding, probably over watering. Give them a good flush (once they've dried a bit) and start back in with a fresh batch of half strength nutes.


----------



## Superdan01 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Much better. Looks like classic nitrogen, but I'd say your cause isn't underfeeding, probably over watering. Give them a good flush (once they've dried a bit) and start back in with a fresh batch of half strength nutes.


cheers buddy really help having ppl to talk to and get advise...Looks like classic nitrogen...do u think flushing will sort this out??? 

again thanks


----------



## 209growr (Feb 9, 2011)

hey buddy need some help my plants leafs are turning yellow shes in coco i havnt put no nutes yet mite that b the problem she was transplanted from soil like a week ago or mite it b root rot her roots wr brownish wn i transplanted her pliz help


----------



## 209growr (Feb 9, 2011)

here some pics some one plis help


----------



## StickyResin (Feb 9, 2011)

This Top 69 Autoflower by Attitude seed bank doesnt seem to want to flower. Its a little under 17 inches tallView attachment 1433233View attachment 1433232


----------



## StickyResin (Feb 9, 2011)

These pictures are a little dated but I was wondering if you guys think its a different strain or nutrient deficncy


----------



## 209growr (Feb 9, 2011)

it could be a difrent strain


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 10, 2011)

209growr said:


> View attachment 1433237View attachment 1433236here some pics View attachment 1433235some one plis help


Feed that girl! Also, over watered. Coco coir on its own is a little too moist for my taste, it should be mixed 50/50 with hydroton.


----------



## StickyResin (Feb 10, 2011)

They are both from schwag seed


----------



## 209growr (Feb 10, 2011)

sha was in soil and the soil was way 2 wet oh and y should i mix coco with hydroton? dose that help or someting


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 10, 2011)

Re-read my last post.


----------



## 209growr (Feb 10, 2011)

if i feed her with 6 8 6 is that enough


----------



## 209growr (Feb 10, 2011)

this is the other 1 in coco no nutes yet i fukt up with her i cut off 2 much and she stopt growing but shes coming bak know so no worries 4 know


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 10, 2011)

209growr said:


> if i feed her with 6 8 6 is that enough


Should be, as long as you're not going more than a couple days between waterings, but there again you don't want to over water.


----------



## coolupdscene (Feb 10, 2011)

hey neone know if using apple cider vinegar as a ph down kills mycorrhizae? i used in on some month old clones and the started to get deficient in everything ever since then its been an up and down battle from underfeeding to overfeeding to nutrient lock. i stopped using apple cider vinegar in my teas and just let the ph go i mean i still check it for idk what reason and its usually 6.3 to 7.1 at the highest ive ever seen it. So i flushed the plants with plain water half tap half RO ph of that is usually no higher than 7.15 than i made a tea consisting of 1/4 strength super thrive, 1/4 tbsp/gallon mollasses and 1 tsp/ gallon humic acids 8% along with foxfarm happyfrog soil cause i cant afford mycorrhize right now but i jus strained it in the water then brewed and leached the tea through my pots. let sit for 3 days and theytunedall neon green with purple stems and the purple is almost dark with a slight red hue to it and it seems to climb up the stem with the top leaves a real light green and forming claws also the veins look more exxagerrated on the leaves or more "indentated" i guess is more like it also the one plants got a few fan leaves that are cupped and turned sidewaysat a 90 degree angle and has yellowing and falling leaves in a random order i grow in a coconut/soil mixture. idk but i feel like no matter what i try to do:just leave it alone, give extra light nutes, give normal strength nutes, flush and replenish with balanced ratios and myrobes, just chill and give plain water for a while, foliar feed instead, etcetcetc... ivetried every approach i can think of and it all seems to not be right. i feel like ther is something wrong with the ph but im really reluctant to use apple cider vinegar to lower it cause i think it kills microbes and i cant do that i worked in a hydro warehouse that made me sick cause i couldnt feel nething from those plants t all i could feel was greed and lack of respect for the planet and true life...neways ive narrowed it down to my ph meter being bad or something but when i use the reference 7.0 solution it reads perfect but that to me still doesnt mean ists working perfectly when dipped in another solution its just one of those red digital ph meters from Hanna Instruments and ive heard that they suck...neone else have one? problems? this indoor stuff is making me go looney for real back home we just use good compost and make sure pests are down and just pour water on the plants with the occasional fish and seaweed tea and its all good ne advice with all organic tean and soil/coco indoor growing temps are Veg: 400 watt MH and 4 bulb T% fixture 85day75night avg humidity:40% Flower:400 watt MH and 1000wattHPS 80day65-70night avg humudity25-35% oh yeah i had tinnie little microscopic crawlies in teh soil so i did a pyrethrum/rotenone flush at 1tsp/gal let sit overnight next day did the plain flush as described above and now this is where im at my nutes are teas but i use Age Old Grow, Fish and seaweed and Bloom in the teas all 1 tsp/gal and humic acids 1tsp/gal with 1 handfull earthworm castings per 2-5 gal also mollasses Blackstrap for flower Brer Rabbit for veg(lower in nutes than blackstrap)al 1 tbsp/gal or 1 tsp depending on how much other fertilizer i use like for small plants in 4" pots. oh yeah and the ones in just straight soil or mostly soil are not getting bad as fast mostly potassium def.-leaf edges and tips crisping and yellowing but the yellowing/dying off is more rapid in the coco/soil mixture note also that it seems the yellowing and dying is startig from the bottom while the cupping ,light light green color and clawing and indented veins is starting at the tops and the dark purple/reddish is coming frm the bottom of each branch, not the main stem, and working up​


----------



## lotusfeet420 (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 1437229View attachment 1437228View attachment 1437227View attachment 1437226View attachment 1437225any ideas as to whay can cause this? I thinkin potassium/phosphorus defficiency? Wot u guys think?
View attachment 1437224


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 12, 2011)

lotusfeet420 said:


> View attachment 1437229View attachment 1437228View attachment 1437227View attachment 1437226View attachment 1437225any ideas as to whay can cause this? I thinkin potassium/phosphorus defficiency? Wot u guys think?
> View attachment 1437224


I'd say your ph is fk'd, and your medium looks way too wet.


----------



## 408RAIDER (Feb 13, 2011)

I cant see the images.. Help


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 13, 2011)

408RAIDER said:


> I cant see the images.. Help


The pics are broken. You'll have to go to a different thread. There are some other good ones on both here and ICmag.


----------



## yermom (Feb 13, 2011)

So this broke ass thread can probably get deleted right?


----------



## 408RAIDER (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks dude Im new to this board and have alot of questions..


----------



## LVsFINEST (Feb 14, 2011)

408RAIDER said:


> I cant see the images.. Help


*http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688
*


----------



## 408RAIDER (Feb 15, 2011)

LVsFINEST said:


> *http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688
> *


 thanks for the link dude!


----------



## hibudz (Feb 16, 2011)

I am not able to see pics, any tips 
Thanks


----------



## Hippolyth (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys! my plant has a problem again! oO first the lowest leaves turned yellow but i figured out what that could"ve been a nutrigent deficiency, so i added some nutrigent into the water and the next day i wanted to give my plant hugs and i saw that the upper leave was curled and it had a graybrownish spot on it! what could this mean?










If you cant see the pictures these are the links Picture 1 and Picture 2


----------



## MayFly (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey why cant I see the photos.?????


----------



## spacecake13 (Feb 23, 2011)

Where have all the pictures gone


----------



## ntheogen2 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hmmm, I don't see any pictures in the post, just the word "Figure". Have the pix been lost?
Also the link to the FAQ is 404


----------



## snapozz (Feb 26, 2011)

yea on page 52 or 53 around there somewhere there is a link to another site. kinda suxs i thought everything would be on here like back in the good old days of overgrow.... but alas i guess not


----------



## indnoutlaw420 (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks hard to get help


----------



## gweedo39252 (Mar 1, 2011)

Im not sure where I should be posting this but I have a nute problem. 2 months. happy frog. ffgb light feeding every other day. distilled ph'd water the others. new growth is bright yellow.


----------



## mason420h (Mar 3, 2011)

I have three and i give them light at night inside and then in the day i put them outside to give them some fresh air and REAL sunlight. is this bad?? They are young


----------



## Medicalman95 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have 1 week old plants and one of my snow whites the leaves on both sides curled under after a res change last night in the bubbleponics system, is this over watering? or just from the plants being out the res for 30 mins and the roots drying out but the plant is veryy green and healthy looking just after one night the leaves curled in? Help please!!!


----------



## spoad (Mar 6, 2011)

my leaves are turning yellow??whats up as ive been giving the the correct dose of nutes??and on one or two of the leaves there is what appears to be rusty scab like spots??please help??


----------



## Medicalman95 (Mar 6, 2011)

Help please.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 7, 2011)

Medicalman95 said:


> Help please.


This thread is dead. Seek life elsewhere.


----------



## chronic afro (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## rpl568 (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't seem to get this link to work.


----------



## rpl568 (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't get this link to work.


----------



## rpl568 (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't see the pictures


----------



## juman (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea all the pictures seem to be dead links.


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 8, 2011)

People have put that they are great pics and im sure they would be but ive tried 2 different web browsers and theres NO PICTURES. (google and Net explorer)







justatoker said:


> *Below are a list of Marijuana Plant Problems And Pics To Help Diagnos Said Problems.. I Just Thought This Would Be Very Helpful To Anyone Experiencing Any Problem For The First Time And Are Having A Hard Time Diagnosing There Plants Problem...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Mar 9, 2011)

I wish I could see the pics.


----------



## EmeraldBuddah (Mar 9, 2011)

I started them in Rapid Rooters and then implanted them into the DWC Tote i made... I put about 3 drops of superthrive, theres about 3.5-4 gallons of water in the DWC tote...roots are starting to show through the 3" net pots as well! they sit under a 400w hps 2 feet 10 inches from the tops of seedlings with a fan circulating throughout. Im using RO water that has a ppm of 40.



PH: 5.8
RH% 24
PPM: 40 
81*F
Light height is 2'10"


----------



## budtoker0987 (Mar 15, 2011)

All the pics are jsut lil white boxes with red X's in them. Like the browser wont load them or something. I tried it in IE and Firefox... damnit man.... This looks like an awesome post!! if anyone knows what I should do, please HOLLER AT ME DUUUUDDEEESSSSS!!!!!! Happy Growin!!!


----------



## Topo (Mar 17, 2011)

Yup, no pics here either. And I need to remedy my situation quickly.


----------



## travass (Mar 18, 2011)

I can not see your pics is there something im doing wrong?


----------



## purpz (Mar 19, 2011)

we need to get a new sticky for plant symptoms, without pics it's useless.


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 27, 2011)

No pictures my man,im reading but with out the figure picture its hard to match the plants problem


----------



## Kasey Trent (Mar 27, 2011)

god this place is complicated i cant find where to post a question so im just gonna do it here and hope for the best.....i need emergency help!!! i dropped a seedling in a jiffy pot on one of my more mature plants..the seedling is fine but the impact broke off 2 bottom leaves from my mature plant..they broke off at the stalk..clean break and the stalk was not harmed at all...will my plant be ok? im really new at this and i want it to turn out good but i really need some help PLEASE


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 27, 2011)

Kasey Trent said:


> god this place is complicated i cant find where to post a question so im just gonna do it here and hope for the best.....i need emergency help!!! i dropped a seedling in a jiffy pot on one of my more mature plants..the seedling is fine but the impact broke off 2 bottom leaves from my mature plant..they broke off at the stalk..clean break and the stalk was not harmed at all...will my plant be ok? im really new at this and i want it to turn out good but i really need some help PLEASE


im not really sure, just a suggestion... cant you use the stuff that thy use to seal up plants when u cut clones? however they seal the plants then.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 27, 2011)

Kasey Trent said:


> god this place is complicated i cant find where to post a question so im just gonna do it here and hope for the best.....i need emergency help!!! i dropped a seedling in a jiffy pot on one of my more mature plants..the seedling is fine but the impact broke off 2 bottom leaves from my mature plant..they broke off at the stalk..clean break and the stalk was not harmed at all...will my plant be ok? im really new at this and i want it to turn out good but i really need some help PLEASE


Dude, it's a weed. It will be just fine.


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 27, 2011)

ok, the page that you are on right now while reading this... go ONE PAGE BACK. where all of the catagories are that say, newbie central, lighting etc. 
The easiest way to get there is to just type rollitup.org into your search bar, it takes you to the home page right? with me so far? when you are on the main page there are 5-6 tabs at the that say different stuff the middle one is forums just click that... Thats where the catagories are. pick one that matches your prob, then in the top left corner it says POST NEW HREAD.
Thats where you wanna be.


----------



## janbado (Mar 31, 2011)

is this normal?my weed has 3 and 4 leaves http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5575792597/


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 31, 2011)

@janbado

Any idea what stain it is? I HAD a plant but it ended up dying but, several of the fan leaves had 4- leaves so I imagine it has to do with strain. Again, what is it? Its not some seed from some mex weed is it? It is a possibility that it has been bred for indoor and you have it outdoor or vise versa and its just had a lot of strain put on it because of this.


Here is a link to another thread where they are talking about it. Some say possible yield increase but you definitely have some sort of deficiency or fungus which is indicated by the brownish leaves close to the bottom of the plant.


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 31, 2011)

Forgot the link...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/973-three-leaves.html


----------



## Smithereens27 (Mar 31, 2011)

snt desprate. I carnt post attatchments (pics) to post as im using a mobile but can email them to someone if they know there stuff. 

My 6 white russian is looking rusty. Spots looking like rust is damaging my leafs. The buds are fine. But ive put so much time and effort to pull them round to start with and dont want to loose them. 

Plzzzz help ether to put pics up or have a look at pics via email

[email protected]


----------



## DocGreenThumb (Apr 11, 2011)

Where are the pictures for post #1?


----------



## chief blunts (Apr 13, 2011)

can we get re-up of the pictures on page 1, without them this thread is dead and should be removed.....

anyone got any ideas on making this happen, thinking my ff soil is burning up my little ones, but who knows could be over watering-soil could be to hot, could be not enough water, could be mold, can't be bugs lol, could be to much smoke, i could be to high and bugging for no reason.....

RE_UP PICS ON PAGE 1 PLEASE AND TY


----------



## Green Growbot (Apr 13, 2011)

chief blunts said:


> can we get re-up of the pictures on page 1, without them this thread is dead and should be removed.....
> 
> anyone got any ideas on making this happen, thinking my ff soil is burning up my little ones, but who knows could be over watering-soil could be to hot, could be not enough water, could be mold, can't be bugs lol, could be to much smoke, i could be to high and bugging for no reason.....
> 
> RE_UP PICS ON PAGE 1 PLEASE AND TY


Agreed about page 1. You should be starting your OWN thread about your problem, but since your here and have already posted, next time, use "Dr. Earth" soil. It puts Fox Farm to shame and in my experience and from what I have heard you dont even need to use ANY nutes up until the point of flowering. I used a tiny bit of pre-bloom on week 3 but its NOT necessary. Start a new thread w/ pictures and we will do what we can to help you out.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

Guise. The thread is broken, and won't be fixed apparently. It's been this way for a looong time. Pics are gone. Seek life elsewhere.


----------



## chief blunts (Apr 19, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/216537-self-diagnose-your-plants.html


new thread here BUMP IT UP


----------



## lucasbigt (Apr 23, 2011)

can some one help my with my auto plants


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 24, 2011)

I like the post , that's a really good post!!!


----------



## R1Farmer (Apr 26, 2011)

At least the mods can do is remove the 'sticky' status.


----------



## HoomSad (May 6, 2011)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Shangeet (May 18, 2011)

R1Farmer said:


> At least the mods can do is remove the 'sticky' status.



Yap !!
Bro u r right [email protected]
Thats a great way to learn & solve..


----------



## behindcloseddoors35 (May 18, 2011)

hey mr our ms brazilian did you find out what waas wrong i have the same issues


----------



## Dildubyo' (May 19, 2011)

Hey, I am a new grower and I've noticed my plant is having a problem. I'm assuming it's magnesium deficiency due to browning of the leaves and the fact my fertilizers i use once every 14 days don't have magnesium. I've just started foliar feeding my baby a 2% epsom solution. The problem is, I'm not 100% sure it is magnesium deficiency, so I posted some pictures (of bad quality) to see if anyone can maybe diagnose what is wrong with my plants? I can't see the pictures in the thread so I can't compare. All helpful feed back is welcome! 

Here are the pics!


----------



## purpz (May 19, 2011)

LINK! ---------> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/216537-self-diagnose-your-plants.html


----------



## mrpete (May 22, 2011)

Anyone know what this is? I am hoping it is just heat stress, which has been fixed. I am thinking it might be from the tap water I had to use for 2 weeks. I now am using an RO unit.


----------



## *BUDS (May 24, 2011)

nute def galore, feed once a week. Also get a stronger light.


----------



## *BUDS (May 24, 2011)

mrpete said:


> Anyone know what this is? I am hoping it is just heat stress, which has been fixed. I am thinking it might be from the tap water I had to use for 2 weeks. I now am using an RO unit.
> 
> View attachment 1613328


Looks ok, cant see a prob there.


----------



## imagine1992 (May 26, 2011)

I'm running a 5 gallon aerponics system and the plant is a good foot tall (about a month old), with beautiful healthy green leaves. The fan leaves are dropping and covering other fan leaves blocking light. The temp never gets above 86 but i try to keep it around 80 and the humidity is around 43%. Dose anyone have any ideas what I should do??


----------



## kevin murphy (May 28, 2011)

take a look at this grow if you want tell me what you think 64 plants 19 days flower sum nice bud shots on page 102 let us know what you think on journal hope u like them and thanks in advance all comments advice welcome..sound..rep.... heres the link..
https://www.rollitup.org/general-mari...ml#post5595351

any problems u see let me know.post ya pics if you want aswell it open to all growers ..respect...


----------



## james gordon (May 31, 2011)

i have 2 plants diff strains, both showing a purple tinge growing up the stems, making its way into the viens of the fan leaves...my temps are getting to 14deg cel at night.....would this be the cause of my problem? or am i looking a nute deff already? thanks guys


----------



## james gordon (May 31, 2011)

they are getting a little bit of purple stem and the leaves are getting light green spots on them...what would this be cause from?


----------



## marcus8795 (May 31, 2011)

i wish i could see the pics on this.... for some reason i cant


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Jun 1, 2011)

no pics showing for me


----------



## doogleef (Jun 3, 2011)

James .. a few things to ponder....

1. To show leaf discoloration in photos either use a filter on your camera (sunglasses) or take it out from under the HPS. Can;t really see the color. Is hat a 250 HPS?

2. Those are very young still and would only need food at this point if they are in an inert medium (coco, promix, etc). Is that coco?

3. Purple stems are an early sign of minor N deff but not a reliable indicator as some strains just have purple stems genetically. 

4. Not temp related. 

5. You can back that light off. Contrary to what you read on here, if you have decent side reflection you do NOT need to be that close with your lamp. Especially for this early on in veg. That young, they would be just as happy under a CFL. 

6. Be calm .. from what i can see they look like healthy seedlings to me.


----------



## dragon999 (Jun 7, 2011)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but none of the pics in the Original Post are displaying anymore? Or were they re-submitted somewhere in the middle of this 50+ page post? Sorry I didn't look through every page.

Thanks, peace-

EDIT: for those who can't see the pics in the beginning of the post (which I think is most people). Here's the link to the original, where it was copied and pasted from. I found it http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html


----------



## Canibus7 (Jun 8, 2011)

can someone pleaaaaaaaasse post pics up it would be very helpful


----------



## kevin (Jun 8, 2011)

here's a link for the same article with pics.

http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq//97.htm


----------



## Dubbz0r (Jun 9, 2011)

^^
Thanks for posting that. I can't see the original pics either.


----------



## bmillz86 (Jun 10, 2011)

View attachment 1642230View attachment 1642229View attachment 1642226
These plants are about 5 days old. I am using 6 23 watt cfl daylight 6500k lightbulbs and a 24 watt t5 2 foot light. I used MG potting soil with my n/p/k at .05/.01/.05. I added just a little bit of my nutes which is humbolt oneness which the guy at my local hydro store recommended. N/P/k is 5/9/4. Some of my leaves are turning a bit white/yellowish on the inner and outer portions, just slightly. Dunno whats wrong. I am a first time grower. Could use some good advice and help on what I am doing wrong.


----------



## kevin (Jun 10, 2011)

GrowFAQ : *Plant Abuse Chart and Photos by Nietzsche*

Added by: Nietzsche Last edited by: 10k Viewed: 618 times Rated by 88 users: 9.66/10Contributed by: Nietzsche 

*PLANT ABUSE*
*Heat Stress :* 
Look closely below, and you'll see the brown leaf edges that are indicative of heat stress. This damage looks alot like nutrient burn, except it occurs only at the tops of the plants closest to the lamps. There's only one cure for this...get the heat away from the plants, either by moving the lamps or moving the plants. 







*Figure 1*

*Nutrient Solution Burn:* 
There's a good chance that this leaf was subjected to nutrient solution burn. These symptoms are seen when the EC concentration of hydroponic solutions is too high. These symptoms also appear when strong nutrient solution is splashed onto the leaves under hot HID lamps, causing the leaves to burn under the solution. 






*Figure 2*
Many hydroponic gardeners see this problem. It's the beginning of nutrient burn. It indicates that the plants have all the nutrients they can possibly use, and there's a slight excess. Back off the concentration of the nutrient solution just a touch, and the problem should disappear. Note that if the plants never get any worse than this leaf (figure 3), then the plants are probably just fine. Figure 4 is definitely an over-fert problem. The high level of nutrients accumulates in the leaves and causes them to dry out and burn up as shown here. You must flush with clear, clean water immediately to allow the roots to recover, and prevent further damage. Now find the cause of the high nutrient levels. 






*Figure 3 (left) and Figure 4 (right)*
*Over Watering:* 
The plants in figure 5 were on a continous drip system, where nutrient solution is constantly being pumped into the medium. This tends to keep the entire root system completely saturated. A better way would be to periodically feed the plants, say for 1/2 hour every 2-3 hours. This would give the roots a chance to get needed air to them, and prevent root rot and other problems. 
Don't be throw off by the fact that the plants in figure 5 are sitting in still water, this is actually an H2O2 solution used to try and correct the problem. Adding an airstone to the tub would also help add O2 to the solution. 






*Figure 5*
*pH Fluctuation:* 
Both of these leaves in figure 6 and figure 7 are from the same plant. It could be over fertilization, but more likely it is due to the pH being off. Too high or too low a pH can lock up nutrients in the form of undisolvable salts and compounds, some of which are actually toxic to the plants. What then happens is the grower then tries to supplement the plants diet by adding more fertilizers, throwing off the pH even more and locking up even more nutrients. This type of problem is seen more often in soil mixes, where inconsistent mixing of the medium's components leads to "hot" spots. 






*Figure 6 (left) and Figure 7 (right)*
*Ozone Damage:* 
Ozone damage typically found near the generator. Although a rare problem, symptoms generally appear as a Mg deficiency, but the symptoms are localized to immediately around the generator. 






*Figure 8* 
*NUTRIENT PROBLEMS*
*Root Stunting:* 
Root stunting is characteristic of calcium deficiency, acidity, aluminum toxicity, and copper toxicity. Some species may also show it when boron deficient. The shortened roots become thickened, the laterals become stubby, peg-like, and the whole system often discolours, brown or grey. 
Symptoms localized at shoot growing points. 
New shoots unopened; young leaves distorted; dead leaf tips; pale green plant copper deficiency 
New shoots withered or dead; petiole or stem collapse; shoots stunted; green plant calcium deficiency Young leaves pale green or yellow; rosetting or dead tip; dieback; dark green plant boron deficiency 

*MOBILE ELEMENTS* 
Mobile elements are more likely to exhibit visual deficiencies in the older leaves, because during demand these elements will be exported to the new growth. 

*Nitrogen (N)* 
Nitrate - Ammonium is found in both inorganic and organic forms in the plant, and combines with carbon, hydrogen, oxygen and sometimes sulfur to form amino acids, amino enzymes, nucleic acids, chlorophyll, alkaloids, and purine bases. Nitrogen rates high as molecular weight proteins in plant tissue. 
Plants need lots of N during vegging, but it's easy to overdo it. Added too much? Flush the soil with plain water. Soluble nitrogen (especially nitrate) is the form that's the most quickly available to the roots, while insoluble N (like urea) first needs to be broken down by microbes in the soil before the roots can absorb it. Avoid excessive ammonium nitrogen, which can interfere with other nutrients. 
Too much N delays flowering. Plants should be allowed to become N-deficient late in flowering for best flavor. 

*Nitrogen Deficiencies:* 
Plants will exhibit lack of vigor, slow growth and will be weak and stunted. Quality and yield will be significantly reduced. Older leaves become yellow (chlorotic) from lack of chlorophyll. Deficient plants will exhibit uniform light green to yellow on older leaves, these leaves may die and drop. Leaf margins will not curled up noticeably. Chlorosis will eventually spread throughout the plant. Stems, petioles and lower leaf surfaces may turn purple. 






*Figure 9*

As seen in figure 10 consumption of nitrogen (N) from the fan leaves during the final phase of flowing is 100% normal. 






*Figure 10*

*Nitrogen Toxicity:* 
Leaves are often dark green and in the early stages abundant with foliage. If excess is severe, leaves will dry and begin to fall off. Root system will remain under developed or deteriorate after time. Fruit and flower set will be inhibited or deformed. 
With breakdown of vascular tissue restricting water uptake. Stress resistance is drastically diminished. 

*Phosphorus (P)* 
Phosphorus is a component of certain enzymes and proteins, adenosine triphosphate (ATP), ribonucleic acids (RNA), deoxyribonucleic acids (DNA) and phytin. ATP is involved in various energy transfer reactions, and RNA and DNA are components of genetic information. 

*Phosphorus (P) deficiency:* 
Figure 11 is severe phosphorus (P) deficiency during flowering. Fan leaves are dark green or red/purple, and may turn yellow. Leaves may curl under, go brown and die. Small-formed buds are another main symptom. 
Phosphorus deficiencies exhibit slow growing, weak and stunted plants with dark green or purple pigmentation in older leaves and stems. 
Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency. 
Purpling: accumulation of anthocyanin pigments; causes an overall dark green color with a purple, red, or blue tint, and is the common sign of phosphate deficiency. Some plant species and varieties respond to phosphate deficiency by yellowing instead of purpling. Purpling is natural to some healthy ornamentals. 






*Figure 11*

Figure 12 shows Phosphorus (P) deficiency during vegatative growth. Many people mistaken this for a fungus, but look for the damage to occur near the end of leave, and leaves the color dull greyish with a very brittle texture. 






*Figure 12*


*Phosphorus (P) Toxicity:* 
This condition is rare and usually buffered by pH limitations. Excess phosphorus can interfere with the availability and stability of copper and zinc. 

*Potassium (K)* 
Potassium is involved in maintaining the water status of the plant and the 
tugor pressure of it's cells and the opening and closing of the stomata. Potassium is required in the accumulation and translocation of carbohydrates. Lack of potassium will reduce yield and quality. 
*Potassium deficiency*: 
Older leaves are initially chlorotic but soon develop dark necrotic lesions 
(dead tissue). First apparent on the tips and margins of the leaves. Stem and branches may become weak and easily broken, the plant may also stretch. The plant will become susceptible to disease and toxicity. In addition to appearing to look like iron deficiency, the tips of the leaves curl and the edges burn and die. 
Potassium - Too much sodium (Na) displaces K, causing a K deficiency. Sources of high salinity are: baking soda (sodium bicarbonate "pH-up"), too much manure, and the use of water-softening filters (which should not be used). If the problem is Na, flush the soil. K can get locked up from too much Ca or ammonium nitrogen, and possibly cold weather. 






*Figure 13* 






*Figure 14*

*Potassium (K) Toxicity:* 
Usually not absorbed excessively by plants. Excess potassium can aggravate the uptake of magnesium, manganese, zinc and iron and effect the availability of calcium. 

*Magnesium (Mg)* 
Magnesium is a component of the chlorophyll molecule and serves as a cofactor in most enzymes. 
*Magnesium (Mg) deficiency:* 
Magnesium deficiency will exhibit a yellowing (which may turn brown) and interveinal chlorosis beginning in the older leaves. The older leaves will be the first to develop interveinal chlorosis. Starting at leaf margin or tip and progressing inward between the veins. Notice how the veins remain somewhat green though as can be seen in figure 15. 
Notice how in figure 16 and 17 the leaves curl upwards like they're praying? They're praying for Mg! The tips may also twist. 
This can be quickly resolved by watering with 1 tablespoon Epsom salts/gallon of water. Until you can correct nutrient lockout, try foliar feeding. That way the plants get all the nitrogen and Mg they need. The plants can be foliar feed at ½ teaspoon/quart of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water). When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil. 
If the starting water is above 200 ppm, that is pretty hard water, that will lock out mg with all of the calcium in the water. Either add a 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of epsom salts or lime (both will effectively reduce the lockout or invest into a reverse osmosis water filter. 
Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients. 






*Figure 15* 






*Figure 16* 






*Figure 17*

*Magnesium (Mg) Toxicity:* 
Magnesium toxicity is rare and not generally exhibited visibly. Extreme high levels will antagonize other ions in the nutrient solution. 

*Zinc (Zn)* 
Zinc plays a roll in the same enzyme functions as manganese and magnesium. More than eighty enzymes contain tightly bound zinc essential for their function. Zinc participates in chlorophyll formation and helps prevent chlorophyll destruction. Carbonic anhydrate has been found to be specifically activated by zinc. 

*Zinc Deficiencies:* 
Deficiencies appear as chlorosis in the inter-veinal areas of new leaves producing a banding appearance as seen in figure 18. This may be accompany reduction of leaf size and a shortening between internodes. Leaf margins are often distorted or wrinkled. Branch terminals of fruit will die back in severe cases. 
Also gets locked out due to high pH. Zn, Fe, and Mn deficiencies often occur together, and are usually from a high pH. Don't overdo the micro-nutrients, lower the pH if that's the problem so the nutrients become available. Foliar feed if the plant looks real bad. Use chelated zinc. Zinc deficiency produces "little leaf" in many species, especially woody ones; the younger leaves are distinctly smaller than normal. Zinc defeciency may also produce "rosetting"; the stem fails to elongate behind the growing tip, so that the terminal leaves become tightly bunched. 






*Figure 18*

*Zinc Toxicity:* 
Excess Zinc is extremely toxic and will cause rapid death. Excess zinc interferes with iron causing chlorosis from iron deficiency. Excess will cause sensitive plants to become chlorotic. 

*IMMOBILE ELEMENTS* 
Immobile elements will show their first symptoms on younger leaves and progress to the whole plant. 

*Sulphur (S)* 
Sulfate is involved in protein synthesis and is part of the amino acids, cystine and thiamine, which are the building blocks of proteins. It is active in the structure and metabolism in the plant. It is essential for respiration and the synthesis and breakdown of fatty acids. 

*Sulphur (S) deficiency:* 
The initial symptoms are the yellowing of the entire leaf including veins usually starting with the younger leaves. Leaf tips may yellow and curl downward. Sulfur deficiencies are light green fruit or younger leaves with a lack of succulence. Elongated roots and woody stem. Although it's hard to see in figure 19, the upper stems of this plant are purple. Although many varieties of cannabis do get purplish stems, the trait generally extends the entire length of the plant's stem, and not just near the top as in this specimen. 






*Figure 19*

*Sulphur Toxicity:* 
Leaf size will be reduced and overall growth will be stunted. Leaves yellowing or scorched at edges. Excess may cause early senescence. 

*Calcium (Ca)* 
Calcium plays an important role in maintaining cell integrity and membrane permeability. 

*Calcium Deficiency:* 
Young leaves are affected first and become small and distorted or chlorotic with irregular margins, spotting or necrotic areas. Bud development is inhibited, blossom end rot and internal decay may also occur and root may be under developed or die back. Deficiency will cause leaf tip die-back, leaf tip curl and marginal necrosis and chlorosis primarily in younger leaves. Symptoms: young leaves develop chlorosis and distortion such as crinkling, dwarfing, developing a strap-like shape, shoots stop growing and thicken. 

*Calcium Toxicity:* 
Difficult to distinguish visually. May precipitate with sulfur in solution and cause clouding or residue in tank. Excess calcium may produce deficiencies in magnesium and potassium. 

*Iron (Fe)* 
Iron is an important component of plant enzyme systems for electron transport to carry electrons during photosynthesis and terminal respiration. It is a catalyst for chlorophyll production and is required for nitrate and sulfate reduction and assimilation. 
*Iron deficiency:* 
*-* Pronounced interveinal chlorosis similar to that caused by magnesium deficiency but on the younger leaves. 
*-*Leaves exhibit chlorosis (yellowing) of the leaves mainly between the veins, starting with the lower and middle leaves. 

Caused by factors that interfere with iron absorption of roots: over irrigation, excessive soluble salts, inadequate drainage, pests, high substrate pH, or nematodes. This is easily corrected by adding an iron supplement with the next watering. 

Fe is unavailable to plants when the pH of the water or soil is too high. If deficient, lower the pH to about 6.5 (for rockwool, about 5.7), and check that you're not adding too much P, which can lock up Fe. Use iron that's chelated for maximum availability. Read your fertilizer's ingredients - chelated iron might read something like "iron EDTA". To much Fe without adding enough P can cause a P-deficiency. 

Note : When adding iron to the solution, it is often necessary to not use fertilizer for that watering. Iron has a tendency of reacting with many of the components of fertilizer solutions, and will cause nutrient lockup to occur. Read the labels of both the iron supplement and the fertilizer you are using before you attempt to combine the two. 






*Figure 20*

*Iron Toxicity:* 
Excess accumulation is rare but could cause bronzing or tiny brown spots on leaf surface. 


*Manganese (Mn)* 
Manganese is involved in the oxidation reduction process in the photosynthetic electron transport system. Biochemical research shows that this element plays a structural role in the chloroplast membrane system, and also activates numerous enzymes. 
Manganese Deficiency: 
Interveinal chlorosis of younger leaves, necrotic lesions and leaf shredding are typical symptom of this deficiency. High levels can cause uneven distribution of chlorophyll resulting in blotchy appearance. Restricted growth and failure to mature normally can also result. 
*-*Mn gets locked out when the pH is too high, and when there's too much iron. Use chelated Mn. 
Manganese Toxicity: 
Toxicity:Chlorosis, or blotchy leaf tissue due to insufficient chlorophyll synthesis. Growth rate will slow and vigor will decline. 

*Chlorine (Cl)* 
Chloride is involved in the evolution of oxygen in the photosynthesis process and is essential for cell division in roots and leaves. Chlorine raises the cell osmotic pressure and affects stomata regulation and increases the hydration of plant tissue. Levels less than 140 ppm are safe for most plants. Chloride sensitive plants may experience tip or marginal leaf burn at concentrations above 20 ppm. 
Chlorine Deficiency: 
Wilted chlorotic leaves become bronze in color. Roots become stunted and thickened near tips. Plants with chlorine deficiencies will be pale and suffer wilting. 
Chlorine Toxicity: 
Burning of leaf tip or margins. Bronzing, yellowing and leaf splitting. Reduced leaf size and lower growth rate. 

*Boron (B)* 
Boron biochemical functions are yet uncertain, but evidence suggests it is involved in the synthesis of one of the bases for nucleic acid (RNA uracil) formation. It may also be involved in some cellular activities such as division, differentiation, maturation and respiration. It is associated with pollen germination. 
Boron Deficiency: 
Plants deficient in boron exhibit brittle abnormal growth at shoot tips and one of the earliest symptoms is failure of root tips to elongate normally. Stem and root apical meristems often die. Root tips often become swollen and discolored. Internal tissues may rot and become host to fungal disease. Leaves show various symptoms which include drying, thickening, distorting, wilting, and chlorotic or necrotic spotting. 
Boron Toxicity: 
Yellowing of leaf tip followed by necrosis of the leaves beginning at tips or margins and progressing inward before leaves die and prematurely fall off. Some plants are especially sensitive to boron accumulation. 

*Copper (Cu)* 
Copper is a constituent of many enzymes and proteins. Assists in carbohydrate metabolism, nitrogen fixation and in the process of oxygen reduction. 
Copper Deficiency: 
Symptoms of deficiency are a reduced or stunted growth with a distortion of the younger leaves and growth tip die-back. Young leaves often become dark green and twisted. They may die back or just exhibit necrotic spots. Growth and yield will be deficient as well. 
Copper Toxicity: 
Copper is required in very small amounts and readily becomes toxic in solution culture if not carefully controlled. Excess values will induce iron deficiency. Root growth will be suppressed followed by symptoms of iron chlorosis, stunting, reduced branching, abnormal darkening and thickening of roots. 

*Molybdenum (Mo)* 
Molybdenum is a component of two major enzyme systems involved in the nitrate reeducates, this is the process of conversion of nitrate to ammonium. 
Molybdenum Deficiencies: 
Often interveinal chlorosis which occurs first on older leaves, then progressing to the entire plant. Developing severely twisted younger leaves which eventually die. Molybdenum deficiencies frequently resemble nitrogen, with older leaves chlorotic with rolled margins and stunted growth. 
Molybdenum Toxicity: 
Excess may cause discoloration of leaves depending on plant species. This condition is rare but could occur from accumulation by continuous application. Used by the plant in very small quantities. Excess mostly usually does not effect the plant, however the consumption of high levels by grazing animals can pose problems so she might not be too good to smoke. 

*Sodium (Na)* 
Sodium seems to encourage crop yields and in specific cases it acts as an antidoting agent against various toxic salts. It may act as a partial substitute for potassium deficiencies. Excess may cause plant toxicity or induce deficiencies of other elements. If sodium predominates in the solution calcium and magnesium may be affected. 

*Silicon (Si)* 
Silicon usually exists in solution as silicic acid and is absorbed in this form. It accumulates as hydrated amorphous silica most abundantly in walls of epidermal cells, but also in primary and secondary walls of other cells. It is largely available in soils and is found in water as well. Inadequate amounts of silicon can reduce tomato yields as much as 50%, cause new leaves to be deformed and inhibit fruit set. At this time toxicity symptoms are undetermined. 

*Cobalt (Co)* 
Cobalt is essential to many beneficial bacteria that are involved in nitrogen fixation of legumes. It is a component of vitamin B12 which is essential to most animals and possibly in plants. Reports suggest that it may be involved with enzymes needed to form aromatic compounds. Otherwise, it is not understood fully as to its benefit to plant growth, but it is considered essential to some animal health issues.

Last modified: 19:27 - Nov 18, 2000 
*Quicklink: http://overgrow.com/growfaq/97*
GrowFAQ © 2000-2004 Overgrow</EM>
faq:97 "Plant Abuse Chart and Photos by Nietzsche"


----------



## kevin (Jun 10, 2011)

one of the mods should put my last post first in the thread. or edit it themselves.


----------



## StrawberryKough (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree. It would be, like, organized and stuff.


----------



## Ascanio (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, im new here and i was wondering if anyone knew what is causing the discoloration of my leaves. patches on older leaves are a lighter green than the rest. im not too worried as the plants are just 5 weeks old but i didnt know if this was something i should be worried about. This is my first time and im growing three in my closet. i tested the ph this morning and it was between 5 and 6. any thoughts?


----------



## GANJAYA (Jun 21, 2011)

whats happened to the pics?


----------



## kevin (Jun 22, 2011)

here ya go ganjaya.



kevin said:


> GrowFAQ : *Plant Abuse Chart and Photos by Nietzsche*
> 
> Added by: Nietzsche Last edited by: 10k Viewed: 618 times Rated by 88 users: 9.66/10Contributed by: Nietzsche
> 
> ...


----------



## karmuffakiss (Jun 23, 2011)

Not sure i REALLY have a problem, Cloned during budding stage and have a beautiful bushy just all around healthy looking plant...only it is sprouting single leaflett rather than a fan of 5-7 per leaf?? Is this normal? A problem? Big Bang is the stran. Also, I have Super Silver Haze- same healthy look and vigor but producing three leafletts per leaf?? I pretty new to the grow room, want to make sure these lovely's are going to be good girls and grow properly.. Or if they are not worth persuing??


----------



## karmuffakiss (Jun 23, 2011)

They are a couple of Hot Young Babes haha


karmuffakiss said:


> Not sure i REALLY have a problem, Cloned during budding stage and have a beautiful bushy just all around healthy looking plant...only it is sprouting single leaflett rather than a fan of 5-7 per leaf?? Is this normal? A problem? Big Bang is the stran. Also, I have Super Silver Haze- same healthy look and vigor but producing three leafletts per leaf?? I pretty new to the grow room, want to make sure these lovely's are going to be good girls and grow properly.. Or if they are not worth persuing??


----------



## ray420365 (Jun 25, 2011)

are the pics in the first post little x boxes for everyone or is it a personal problem?, lol!


----------



## BustedParaphernalia (Jun 25, 2011)

None of these images work


----------



## CoopCoop (Jun 25, 2011)

I really love this post except none of the pics will come up for me... I need help! i am in week 3 of flower and all of a sudden my plants are way droopy do have a small mite problem but the ends of some of the leaves are turning dark and getting all wimpy. My nutrients are around 1095, ive taken them down to that from around 1200ppm over the past res changes. i Ph between res changes and just started topping off with phd water, i will post pics later when i can get in my room . could it be root rot? also they are turning yellow, and a lot of them have lost their nice green color towards the bottom of the plants


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 4, 2011)

*
came into the office today to find one sad looking plant




dont know whats up with it , I think it could possibly be the after affects of chopping to roots(ihad to move the setup a week ago) cause everything else seems fine water temps 22.c, ph 5.5, e.c 0.9 room temps 28.c but ive turned a light off so it should be in the 25-26c range by now.
I've checked for light leaks and root rot found none but i still added a dose of microbial just incase. The one at the smallest at the back started wilting first then the other followed . There 2+wks into flower and its cheese in 90ltr dwc.
any guesses guys?

Dre

*


----------



## Rootsgirl (Jul 5, 2011)

I grow organic..When I troubleshoot my landscape plants I always look for ants... they feed on the nectar secreted by sucking insects like aphids. Imagine my surprise when I found some ants on my maryjane..which had appeared to be pest free til this point. I followed the ant trail up the stem of the plant and found a little nest of debris built in one of the crotches of the plant. I sprayed it away with mist from the hose... but I had never seen anything like it before... any one else ever notice this in their outdoor grow?


----------



## she'l smoke (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey people this is my 1st scrog im doing pineaple chunk, green poison and 2 white ice. I started out vegin with a 125w and 2 30w clfs which done great until the growth reached the screen and and wanted somthing to cover the rest of the screen quickly so i went for the T5. Temps are ok iv had problems with temps in the past with where the grow room is with harsh winters in the uk and unpredictable summers but its staying fairly consistant this time.

The screen is about 2.5ft by 3.5 ft
Biobizz grow, bloom, topmax ect.
screen is 10'' above soil

Dont tend 2 keep track of dates but i think the plants are 2 months in veg, my worrys so far is that they seem to be takin ages to fill up the screen, growth just seems slowww even tho their getting plenty of light. The nutes could have been subjected to very cold or hot conditions maybe thats the problem? Iv ben adding more than 1ml per liter of bio grow and some of my mates worm casting run off every water, ph is ok. The leaves are a slightly light green. Ok here are some pics, sory bout the mess, any help would be greatly apreciated cheers! ​


----------



## she'l smoke (Jul 5, 2011)

Iv ben thinking about it and its more like 3 months, i had more vigourous growth with the cfls so you can see my disapointment. T5 has been in for over a week and have more fans and air movement in now incase that was the problem but they just look steched and unbelievably slow compaired to a more healthy plant


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 23, 2011)

she'l smoke said:


> Hey people this is my 1st scrog im doing pineaple chunk, green poison and 2 white ice. I started out vegin with a 125w and 2 30w clfs which done great until the growth reached the screen and and wanted somthing to cover the rest of the screen quickly so i went for the T5. Temps are ok iv had problems with temps in the past with where the grow room is with harsh winters in the uk and unpredictable summers but its staying fairly consistant this time.
> 
> The screen is about 2.5ft by 3.5 ft
> Biobizz grow, bloom, topmax ect.
> ...


Your prob is the 29c, get the temps to 24-26(get intake air to 24-25) to improve growth and get harder ,tighter buds.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 1, 2011)

someone needs to update page 1 of this thread...all the pics are gone


----------



## *BUDS (Aug 2, 2011)

Rootsgirl said:


> I grow organic..When I troubleshoot my landscape plants I always look for ants... they feed on the nectar secreted by sucking insects like aphids. Imagine my surprise when I found some ants on my maryjane..which had appeared to be pest free til this point. I followed the ant trail up the stem of the plant and found a little nest of debris built in one of the crotches of the plant. I sprayed it away with mist from the hose... but I had never seen anything like it before... any one else ever notice this in their outdoor grow?


No i havnt noticed any ants in my crotches before.


----------



## kevin (Aug 2, 2011)

GrowFAQ :*Plant Abuse Chart and Photos by Nietzsche*

Added by: Nietzsche Last edited by: 10k Viewed: 618 times Rated by 88 users: 9.66/10Contributed by: Nietzsche 

*PLANT ABUSE*
*Heat Stress :* 
Look closely below, and you'll see the brown leaf edges that are indicative of heat stress. This damage looks alot like nutrient burn, except it occurs only at the tops of the plants closest to the lamps. There's only one cure for this...get the heat away from the plants, either by moving the lamps or moving the plants. 







*Figure 1*

*Nutrient Solution Burn:* 
There's a good chance that this leaf was subjected to nutrient solution burn. These symptoms are seen when the EC concentration of hydroponic solutions is too high. These symptoms also appear when strong nutrient solution is splashed onto the leaves under hot HID lamps, causing the leaves to burn under the solution. 






*Figure 2*
Many hydroponic gardeners see this problem. It's the beginning of nutrient burn. It indicates that the plants have all the nutrients they can possibly use, and there's a slight excess. Back off the concentration of the nutrient solution just a touch, and the problem should disappear. Note that if the plants never get any worse than this leaf (figure 3), then the plants are probably just fine. Figure 4 is definitely an over-fert problem. The high level of nutrients accumulates in the leaves and causes them to dry out and burn up as shown here. You must flush with clear, clean water immediately to allow the roots to recover, and prevent further damage. Now find the cause of the high nutrient levels. 






*Figure 3 (left) and Figure 4 (right)*
*Over Watering:* 
The plants in figure 5 were on a continous drip system, where nutrient solution is constantly being pumped into the medium. This tends to keep the entire root system completely saturated. A better way would be to periodically feed the plants, say for 1/2 hour every 2-3 hours. This would give the roots a chance to get needed air to them, and prevent root rot and other problems. 
Don't be throw off by the fact that the plants in figure 5 are sitting in still water, this is actually an H2O2 solution used to try and correct the problem. Adding an airstone to the tub would also help add O2 to the solution. 






*Figure 5*
*pH Fluctuation:* 
Both of these leaves in figure 6 and figure 7 are from the same plant. It could be over fertilization, but more likely it is due to the pH being off. Too high or too low a pH can lock up nutrients in the form of undisolvable salts and compounds, some of which are actually toxic to the plants. What then happens is the grower then tries to supplement the plants diet by adding more fertilizers, throwing off the pH even more and locking up even more nutrients. This type of problem is seen more often in soil mixes, where inconsistent mixing of the medium's components leads to "hot" spots. 






*Figure 6 (left) and Figure 7 (right)*
*Ozone Damage:* 
Ozone damage typically found near the generator. Although a rare problem, symptoms generally appear as a Mg deficiency, but the symptoms are localized to immediately around the generator. 






*Figure 8* 
*NUTRIENT PROBLEMS*
*Root Stunting:* 
Root stunting is characteristic of calcium deficiency, acidity, aluminum toxicity, and copper toxicity. Some species may also show it when boron deficient. The shortened roots become thickened, the laterals become stubby, peg-like, and the whole system often discolours, brown or grey. 
Symptoms localized at shoot growing points. 
New shoots unopened; young leaves distorted; dead leaf tips; pale green plant copper deficiency 
New shoots withered or dead; petiole or stem collapse; shoots stunted; green plant calcium deficiency Young leaves pale green or yellow; rosetting or dead tip; dieback; dark green plant boron deficiency 

*MOBILE ELEMENTS* 
Mobile elements are more likely to exhibit visual deficiencies in the older leaves, because during demand these elements will be exported to the new growth. 

*Nitrogen (N)* 
Nitrate - Ammonium is found in both inorganic and organic forms in the plant, and combines with carbon, hydrogen, oxygen and sometimes sulfur to form amino acids, amino enzymes, nucleic acids, chlorophyll, alkaloids, and purine bases. Nitrogen rates high as molecular weight proteins in plant tissue. 
Plants need lots of N during vegging, but it's easy to overdo it. Added too much? Flush the soil with plain water. Soluble nitrogen (especially nitrate) is the form that's the most quickly available to the roots, while insoluble N (like urea) first needs to be broken down by microbes in the soil before the roots can absorb it. Avoid excessive ammonium nitrogen, which can interfere with other nutrients. 
Too much N delays flowering. Plants should be allowed to become N-deficient late in flowering for best flavor. 

*Nitrogen Deficiencies:* 
Plants will exhibit lack of vigor, slow growth and will be weak and stunted. Quality and yield will be significantly reduced. Older leaves become yellow (chlorotic) from lack of chlorophyll. Deficient plants will exhibit uniform light green to yellow on older leaves, these leaves may die and drop. Leaf margins will not curled up noticeably. Chlorosis will eventually spread throughout the plant. Stems, petioles and lower leaf surfaces may turn purple. 






*Figure 9*

As seen in figure 10 consumption of nitrogen (N) from the fan leaves during the final phase of flowing is 100% normal. 






*Figure 10*

*Nitrogen Toxicity:* 
Leaves are often dark green and in the early stages abundant with foliage. If excess is severe, leaves will dry and begin to fall off. Root system will remain under developed or deteriorate after time. Fruit and flower set will be inhibited or deformed. 
With breakdown of vascular tissue restricting water uptake. Stress resistance is drastically diminished. 

*Phosphorus (P)* 
Phosphorus is a component of certain enzymes and proteins, adenosine triphosphate (ATP), ribonucleic acids (RNA), deoxyribonucleic acids (DNA) and phytin. ATP is involved in various energy transfer reactions, and RNA and DNA are components of genetic information. 

*Phosphorus (P) deficiency:* 
Figure 11 is severe phosphorus (P) deficiency during flowering. Fan leaves are dark green or red/purple, and may turn yellow. Leaves may curl under, go brown and die. Small-formed buds are another main symptom. 
Phosphorus deficiencies exhibit slow growing, weak and stunted plants with dark green or purple pigmentation in older leaves and stems. 
Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency. 
Purpling: accumulation of anthocyanin pigments; causes an overall dark green color with a purple, red, or blue tint, and is the common sign of phosphate deficiency. Some plant species and varieties respond to phosphate deficiency by yellowing instead of purpling. Purpling is natural to some healthy ornamentals. 






*Figure 11*

Figure 12 shows Phosphorus (P) deficiency during vegatative growth. Many people mistaken this for a fungus, but look for the damage to occur near the end of leave, and leaves the color dull greyish with a very brittle texture. 






*Figure 12*


*Phosphorus (P) Toxicity:* 
This condition is rare and usually buffered by pH limitations. Excess phosphorus can interfere with the availability and stability of copper and zinc. 

*Potassium (K)* 
Potassium is involved in maintaining the water status of the plant and the 
tugor pressure of it's cells and the opening and closing of the stomata. Potassium is required in the accumulation and translocation of carbohydrates. Lack of potassium will reduce yield and quality. 
*Potassium deficiency*: 
Older leaves are initially chlorotic but soon develop dark necrotic lesions 
(dead tissue). First apparent on the tips and margins of the leaves. Stem and branches may become weak and easily broken, the plant may also stretch. The plant will become susceptible to disease and toxicity. In addition to appearing to look like iron deficiency, the tips of the leaves curl and the edges burn and die. 
Potassium - Too much sodium (Na) displaces K, causing a K deficiency. Sources of high salinity are: baking soda (sodium bicarbonate "pH-up"), too much manure, and the use of water-softening filters (which should not be used). If the problem is Na, flush the soil. K can get locked up from too much Ca or ammonium nitrogen, and possibly cold weather. 






*Figure 13* 






*Figure 14*

*Potassium (K) Toxicity:* 
Usually not absorbed excessively by plants. Excess potassium can aggravate the uptake of magnesium, manganese, zinc and iron and effect the availability of calcium. 

*Magnesium (Mg)* 
Magnesium is a component of the chlorophyll molecule and serves as a cofactor in most enzymes. 
*Magnesium (Mg) deficiency:* 
Magnesium deficiency will exhibit a yellowing (which may turn brown) and interveinal chlorosis beginning in the older leaves. The older leaves will be the first to develop interveinal chlorosis. Starting at leaf margin or tip and progressing inward between the veins. Notice how the veins remain somewhat green though as can be seen in figure 15. 
Notice how in figure 16 and 17 the leaves curl upwards like they're praying? They're praying for Mg! The tips may also twist. 
This can be quickly resolved by watering with 1 tablespoon Epsom salts/gallon of water. Until you can correct nutrient lockout, try foliar feeding. That way the plants get all the nitrogen and Mg they need. The plants can be foliar feed at ½ teaspoon/quart of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water). When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil. 
If the starting water is above 200 ppm, that is pretty hard water, that will lock out mg with all of the calcium in the water. Either add a 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of epsom salts or lime (both will effectively reduce the lockout or invest into a reverse osmosis water filter. 
Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients. 






*Figure 15* 






*Figure 16* 






*Figure 17*

*Magnesium (Mg) Toxicity:* 
Magnesium toxicity is rare and not generally exhibited visibly. Extreme high levels will antagonize other ions in the nutrient solution. 

*Zinc (Zn)* 
Zinc plays a roll in the same enzyme functions as manganese and magnesium. More than eighty enzymes contain tightly bound zinc essential for their function. Zinc participates in chlorophyll formation and helps prevent chlorophyll destruction. Carbonic anhydrate has been found to be specifically activated by zinc. 

*Zinc Deficiencies:* 
Deficiencies appear as chlorosis in the inter-veinal areas of new leaves producing a banding appearance as seen in figure 18. This may be accompany reduction of leaf size and a shortening between internodes. Leaf margins are often distorted or wrinkled. Branch terminals of fruit will die back in severe cases. 
Also gets locked out due to high pH. Zn, Fe, and Mn deficiencies often occur together, and are usually from a high pH. Don't overdo the micro-nutrients, lower the pH if that's the problem so the nutrients become available. Foliar feed if the plant looks real bad. Use chelated zinc. Zinc deficiency produces "little leaf" in many species, especially woody ones; the younger leaves are distinctly smaller than normal. Zinc defeciency may also produce "rosetting"; the stem fails to elongate behind the growing tip, so that the terminal leaves become tightly bunched. 






*Figure 18*

*Zinc Toxicity:* 
Excess Zinc is extremely toxic and will cause rapid death. Excess zinc interferes with iron causing chlorosis from iron deficiency. Excess will cause sensitive plants to become chlorotic. 

*IMMOBILE ELEMENTS* 
Immobile elements will show their first symptoms on younger leaves and progress to the whole plant. 

*Sulphur (S)* 
Sulfate is involved in protein synthesis and is part of the amino acids, cystine and thiamine, which are the building blocks of proteins. It is active in the structure and metabolism in the plant. It is essential for respiration and the synthesis and breakdown of fatty acids. 

*Sulphur (S) deficiency:* 
The initial symptoms are the yellowing of the entire leaf including veins usually starting with the younger leaves. Leaf tips may yellow and curl downward. Sulfur deficiencies are light green fruit or younger leaves with a lack of succulence. Elongated roots and woody stem. Although it's hard to see in figure 19, the upper stems of this plant are purple. Although many varieties of cannabis do get purplish stems, the trait generally extends the entire length of the plant's stem, and not just near the top as in this specimen. 






*Figure 19*

*Sulphur Toxicity:* 
Leaf size will be reduced and overall growth will be stunted. Leaves yellowing or scorched at edges. Excess may cause early senescence. 

*Calcium (Ca)* 
Calcium plays an important role in maintaining cell integrity and membrane permeability. 

*Calcium Deficiency:* 
Young leaves are affected first and become small and distorted or chlorotic with irregular margins, spotting or necrotic areas. Bud development is inhibited, blossom end rot and internal decay may also occur and root may be under developed or die back. Deficiency will cause leaf tip die-back, leaf tip curl and marginal necrosis and chlorosis primarily in younger leaves. Symptoms: young leaves develop chlorosis and distortion such as crinkling, dwarfing, developing a strap-like shape, shoots stop growing and thicken. 

*Calcium Toxicity:* 
Difficult to distinguish visually. May precipitate with sulfur in solution and cause clouding or residue in tank. Excess calcium may produce deficiencies in magnesium and potassium. 

*Iron (Fe)* 
Iron is an important component of plant enzyme systems for electron transport to carry electrons during photosynthesis and terminal respiration. It is a catalyst for chlorophyll production and is required for nitrate and sulfate reduction and assimilation. 
*Iron deficiency:* 
*-* Pronounced interveinal chlorosis similar to that caused by magnesium deficiency but on the younger leaves. 
*-*Leaves exhibit chlorosis (yellowing) of the leaves mainly between the veins, starting with the lower and middle leaves. 

Caused by factors that interfere with iron absorption of roots: over irrigation, excessive soluble salts, inadequate drainage, pests, high substrate pH, or nematodes. This is easily corrected by adding an iron supplement with the next watering. 

Fe is unavailable to plants when the pH of the water or soil is too high. If deficient, lower the pH to about 6.5 (for rockwool, about 5.7), and check that you're not adding too much P, which can lock up Fe. Use iron that's chelated for maximum availability. Read your fertilizer's ingredients - chelated iron might read something like "iron EDTA". To much Fe without adding enough P can cause a P-deficiency. 

Note : When adding iron to the solution, it is often necessary to not use fertilizer for that watering. Iron has a tendency of reacting with many of the components of fertilizer solutions, and will cause nutrient lockup to occur. Read the labels of both the iron supplement and the fertilizer you are using before you attempt to combine the two. 






*Figure 20*

*Iron Toxicity:* 
Excess accumulation is rare but could cause bronzing or tiny brown spots on leaf surface. 


*Manganese (Mn)* 
Manganese is involved in the oxidation reduction process in the photosynthetic electron transport system. Biochemical research shows that this element plays a structural role in the chloroplast membrane system, and also activates numerous enzymes. 
Manganese Deficiency: 
Interveinal chlorosis of younger leaves, necrotic lesions and leaf shredding are typical symptom of this deficiency. High levels can cause uneven distribution of chlorophyll resulting in blotchy appearance. Restricted growth and failure to mature normally can also result. 
*-*Mn gets locked out when the pH is too high, and when there's too much iron. Use chelated Mn. 
Manganese Toxicity: 
Toxicity:Chlorosis, or blotchy leaf tissue due to insufficient chlorophyll synthesis. Growth rate will slow and vigor will decline. 

*Chlorine (Cl)* 
Chloride is involved in the evolution of oxygen in the photosynthesis process and is essential for cell division in roots and leaves. Chlorine raises the cell osmotic pressure and affects stomata regulation and increases the hydration of plant tissue. Levels less than 140 ppm are safe for most plants. Chloride sensitive plants may experience tip or marginal leaf burn at concentrations above 20 ppm. 
Chlorine Deficiency: 
Wilted chlorotic leaves become bronze in color. Roots become stunted and thickened near tips. Plants with chlorine deficiencies will be pale and suffer wilting. 
Chlorine Toxicity: 
Burning of leaf tip or margins. Bronzing, yellowing and leaf splitting. Reduced leaf size and lower growth rate. 

*Boron (B)* 
Boron biochemical functions are yet uncertain, but evidence suggests it is involved in the synthesis of one of the bases for nucleic acid (RNA uracil) formation. It may also be involved in some cellular activities such as division, differentiation, maturation and respiration. It is associated with pollen germination. 
Boron Deficiency: 
Plants deficient in boron exhibit brittle abnormal growth at shoot tips and one of the earliest symptoms is failure of root tips to elongate normally. Stem and root apical meristems often die. Root tips often become swollen and discolored. Internal tissues may rot and become host to fungal disease. Leaves show various symptoms which include drying, thickening, distorting, wilting, and chlorotic or necrotic spotting. 
Boron Toxicity: 
Yellowing of leaf tip followed by necrosis of the leaves beginning at tips or margins and progressing inward before leaves die and prematurely fall off. Some plants are especially sensitive to boron accumulation. 

*Copper (Cu)* 
Copper is a constituent of many enzymes and proteins. Assists in carbohydrate metabolism, nitrogen fixation and in the process of oxygen reduction. 
Copper Deficiency: 
Symptoms of deficiency are a reduced or stunted growth with a distortion of the younger leaves and growth tip die-back. Young leaves often become dark green and twisted. They may die back or just exhibit necrotic spots. Growth and yield will be deficient as well. 
Copper Toxicity: 
Copper is required in very small amounts and readily becomes toxic in solution culture if not carefully controlled. Excess values will induce iron deficiency. Root growth will be suppressed followed by symptoms of iron chlorosis, stunting, reduced branching, abnormal darkening and thickening of roots. 

*Molybdenum (Mo)* 
Molybdenum is a component of two major enzyme systems involved in the nitrate reeducates, this is the process of conversion of nitrate to ammonium. 
Molybdenum Deficiencies: 
Often interveinal chlorosis which occurs first on older leaves, then progressing to the entire plant. Developing severely twisted younger leaves which eventually die. Molybdenum deficiencies frequently resemble nitrogen, with older leaves chlorotic with rolled margins and stunted growth. 
Molybdenum Toxicity: 
Excess may cause discoloration of leaves depending on plant species. This condition is rare but could occur from accumulation by continuous application. Used by the plant in very small quantities. Excess mostly usually does not effect the plant, however the consumption of high levels by grazing animals can pose problems so she might not be too good to smoke. 

*Sodium (Na)* 
Sodium seems to encourage crop yields and in specific cases it acts as an antidoting agent against various toxic salts. It may act as a partial substitute for potassium deficiencies. Excess may cause plant toxicity or induce deficiencies of other elements. If sodium predominates in the solution calcium and magnesium may be affected. 

*Silicon (Si)* 
Silicon usually exists in solution as silicic acid and is absorbed in this form. It accumulates as hydrated amorphous silica most abundantly in walls of epidermal cells, but also in primary and secondary walls of other cells. It is largely available in soils and is found in water as well. Inadequate amounts of silicon can reduce tomato yields as much as 50%, cause new leaves to be deformed and inhibit fruit set. At this time toxicity symptoms are undetermined. 

*Cobalt (Co)* 
Cobalt is essential to many beneficial bacteria that are involved in nitrogen fixation of legumes. It is a component of vitamin B12 which is essential to most animals and possibly in plants. Reports suggest that it may be involved with enzymes needed to form aromatic compounds. Otherwise, it is not understood fully as to its benefit to plant growth, but it is considered essential to some animal health issues.

Last modified: 19:27 - Nov 18, 2000 
*Quicklink: http://overgrow.com/growfaq/97*
GrowFAQ © 2000-2004 Overgrow
faq:97 "Plant Abuse Chart and Photos by Nietzsche"


----------



## mission4thegreen (Aug 2, 2011)

What do you all think the blackish marking are on these leaves?
Do i need to be worried?


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 7, 2011)

she'l smoke said:


> Hey people this is my 1st scrog im doing pineaple chunk,The screen is about 2.5ft by 3.5 ft
> Dont tend 2 keep track of dates but i think the plants are 2 months in veg
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vtec9010 (Aug 7, 2011)

mission4thegreen, looks like a phosphorous def. Look here http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688 and look at the last pic under phosphorous. Looks like its a lockout due to cooler temps. Hope this helps


----------



## xMOONx (Aug 8, 2011)

* I have a red X on all the pics and I really need to see them. My 1 female baby's leaves are drying up and I don't know what is wrong with her. She is about 4ft. tall and was big & beautiful an starting to bloom. I fed her with a diluted mix of bloom grow an she started to shrivel up.*
*How do I flush her?? Please help! She is my 1st plant.*


----------



## xMOONx (Aug 8, 2011)

*Oh thanks for the pics! I know what I did an was a real DA and not thinkin. I sprayed her with blooming fert. an she was in the sun--I burned her--can I possibly fix her and how do I flush?*


----------



## xMOONx (Aug 8, 2011)

_*She is pitiful*_


----------



## mission4thegreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Vtec9010


----------



## BongRipper559 (Aug 10, 2011)

i cant see the pics for some reason :O??


----------



## CyberGanja (Aug 12, 2011)

pics in first post are not workin 404


----------



## djstick (Aug 12, 2011)

it would be awesome if the OP updated the pics 'cuz they're not working!! pls


----------



## gkawall (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hey, i need some help, this is my first time grow. it been growing good untill i noticed that a few of the bottom leaves started to get brown spots on the tips, very small but then as time went on it dried out the leaf and turned it yellow and crackly. The top portion of the plant seems healthy. is this nute burn? or something else. please lemme no so i can do something to fix it asap. Anything helps. Thanks*

View attachment 1756214View attachment 1756215View attachment 1756216View attachment 1756217View attachment 1756218View attachment 1756219View attachment 1756220View attachment 1756221View attachment 1756222View attachment 1756223

View attachment 1756224
View attachment 1756225

*Hey, i need some help, this is my first time grow. it been growing good untill i noticed that a few of the bottom leaves started to get brown spots on the tips, very small but then as time went on it dried out the leaf and turned it yellow and crackly. The top portion of the plant seems healthy. is this nute burn? or something else. please lemme no so i can do something to fix it asap. Anything helps. Thanks*


----------



## killercron (Aug 27, 2011)

The lower leaves die don't worry about it.give those babys water no nutes for at least first two weeks.


gkawall said:


> *Hey, i need some help, this is my first time grow. it been growing good untill i noticed that a few of the bottom leaves started to get brown spots on the tips, very small but then as time went on it dried out the leaf and turned it yellow and crackly. The top portion of the plant seems healthy. is this nute burn? or something else. please lemme no so i can do something to fix it asap. Anything helps. Thanks*
> 
> View attachment 1756214View attachment 1756215View attachment 1756216View attachment 1756217View attachment 1756218View attachment 1756219View attachment 1756220View attachment 1756221View attachment 1756222View attachment 1756223
> 
> ...


----------



## sickkid (Aug 28, 2011)

So! i have my plant in veg stage, and its about maybe a foot tall. i found that the leaves were starting to get brown and yellow thus dieing and falling off. i thought that this was a nutriton problem so i went out and got some blood meal and bone meal. but recently, my plant seems to be getting black on ONLY the tips of the leaves. i have no idea whats going on, and iv tried looking it up but had no luck getting info. If anyone can relate to this problem, and help me out with what might be wrong and what to do i would greatly appreciate it!! Thanks

btw its deff been in over 2 weeks of veg. maybe a month.


----------



## althor (Aug 29, 2011)

I am using sunshine mix #4 for the first time. I am having a deficiency if you wouldnt mind taking a look and advice I would appreciate it. There is a lightening or graying of the leaf. This is a Cataract Kush plant.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 31, 2011)

althor, hi bud, im either really stoned or she looks fine, prob both lol


----------



## BC KushMaster (Aug 31, 2011)

i cant see this, im on a mac. can some one inbox me if they can help, thanks! B.C canada


----------



## sickkid (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if bugs can make the leafs look sort of bubbly? because all of a sudden i woke up, and 4 leaves look kinda scrunched up. they are still green though, and i dont know what the problem might be. dont have a camera so its hard to give you a idea of what it looks like. also the tips of every leave on the plant is black or brown. only on the tips. and the newer stage leaves are a way lighter green color than the previous. can someone please give me any advise on what the problems could be. or relate to it and how you solved it? Thankss


----------



## weedboy613 (Sep 4, 2011)

the pics on this need to be fixed


----------



## Edzha (Sep 21, 2011)

Pics desperatly needed.


----------



## XxM1k3YxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Somebody please tell me whats wrong it's my first time and I'm a little lost..


----------



## Shane2308 (Sep 26, 2011)

Pic 1
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h332/Shane23081/?action=view&current=SU1HMDA0MjMtMjAxMTA5MjctMDA0NC5qcGc.jpg

I am using 1x45w (225w) CFL wit ballast and reflecting paper. In a 5" pot. Current temp 73 degrees fn

Pic 2
http://s1104.photobucket.com/albums/h332/Shane23081/?action=view&current=SU1HMDA0MjAtMjAxMTA5MjctMDA0NC5qcGc.jpg


----------



## Parliment (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello all growers. 
I planted 12 seeds from the weed that I got- it is Southasia so seeds sometimes are hard to come by. I germinated them in clean water for 48 hours. I ended up with 5 to transplant using tweezers etc... Organic soil was used and they started really well. They were indoors in a cabinet and the humidity here is really high. Minimum amount of water was given because they were so soaked at the outset and after a couple of days, I gave them a tablespoon of water a day with good drainage in the bottom of the cup. After 5 days or so, began to put them in direct sunlight for 30 mins a time and all other time they were inside- no real light but a fan on them to strengthen the stalks because they had stretched pretty severely. After a week or so, the top of the plants withered and then their stalks that previously had held them up well lost strength and they fell over and died. I am a first time grower but have some people with experience around me that also don't know. All help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeweedo (Sep 27, 2011)

*i cant se the photos dont know why !!! *


*But what you call this ????*


----------



## NaturesMed (Sep 27, 2011)

XxM1k3YxX - Your pics look to me like either potassium or calcium deficiency. The lower leaves which are starting to exhibit interveinal chlorosis indicate a K(potassium) deficiency, which is accompanied by the edges burning as you are seeing. However you can see an edge burn from simply a calcium deficiency without chlorosis if other deficiencies are not also present. Note: Often times, due to Ph or other lockout, multiple deficiencies present themselves simultaneously, confusing the identification process. Check out the below chart to see if you are locking out nutrients by means of Ph. Best way is to test your runoff to get a better idea what the soil Ph is at, then feed water ph can be adjusted. Another possible cause is hard water. Believe it or not if you water is hard and full of calcium, it can actually prevent calcium from being absorbed because the calcium present is in the form of carbonate which cannot be absorbed by the plant and will actually clog roots preventing other nutrients from being properly uptaken. My water read at 110ppm @ 700 conversion out of tap and it was nearly impossible to grow in, at least hydroponically. Conversely, if you have good water with low starting ppm and are seeing calcium deficiency, the plants could need extra calcium and a product like cal-mag will help

View attachment 1808683


----------



## NaturesMed (Sep 27, 2011)

I have been a successful grower in the past with my personally tweaked schedule of GH 3-part with some epsoms and additional PK boosts during flower.

Some details:
Ebb and Flow of 5gal buckets with Hydroton clay
Ph around 5.8 - stays pretty steady
PPM 750-800 @ 700 conversion - Also stays pretty steady
*Flooded 2x/day, 12hrs apart*
RO water
GH 3 part with calmag+epsoms, PK boost for FLR - Ratios listed below
Temps 67-79, humidity normal



My water at my current location went hard in the middle of the summer and I *purchased an RO filter*. Everything was great at first, I added Cal-Mag at 5ml/15-10-5 of 3 part and set my concentration at about 750 ppm on 700 conversion factor.
The actual numbers for 100gal of solution were: 
450ml gro
300ml micro
150ml bloom
150ml calmag
and 4.5 tsp epsom salt

They seemed quite happy with this through veg, but in the second week of flower(after switching to the inverted FLR formula) they started to show some yellowing at the bottom. I interpreted it as magnesium deficiency and upped the calmag and epsom for the third week.
Numbers for 100 gal:
125ml gro
250ml micro
375ml bloom
300ml calmag
6 tsp epsom
250ml P/K-13/14.
Still around 750 ppm @700 conversion and kept at 5.8 Ph

But the deficiency only seemed to accelerate, some light brown necrosis can be seen in the 4th and 5th pictures. I am not sure if it is magnesium deficiency or possibly nitrogen deficiency(can't tell for sure if its interveinal chlorosis), which the visual signs suggest. But by adding extra calmag plus, I have already added more of both!

I have also added a high dose of PK booster, however I have always had great success at that rate in the past...

Thoughts:

Mag
I think it looks most like magnesium deficiency, but I am adding so much calmag and epsoms that I dont know if thats possible. Mag could be getting locked out by too much calcium, but calmag supplies both in proper ratios, plus i am adding extra mag to the cal/mag ratio with epsoms. Mag could be getting locked out by too much potassium but I have used similar levels without any problem in the past.

Nitrogen
It also looks kind of like nitrogen deficiency to me, but I am not sure why I would be seeing that at this point.

P+K
I really dont think it is Phosphorus or Potassium deficiency, I have dealt with both aplenty and it resembles neither.

Ph control
I keep very close watch and maintain Ph in between 5.7 and 5.9, usually at 5.8. This has always worked tremendously for me and I dont believe Ph is causing this problem..

*UNDERWATERING*
I am new to Ebb and Flow schedules, used to be a DWC, and I am ONLY FLOODING TWICE/DAY, 12 hours apart, even though the plants are 3-5 ft and bushy. They do have 5 gallons of clay media to fill out with roots and I never really see drooping from thirst so I kept it infrequent to avoid rot.
*Is it possible that the plants aren't getting enough nutrients simply because they aren't being flooded enough?*

ANY INSIGHT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!! I have tried to include all pertinent details, but please dont hesitate to ask if not...


----------



## XxM1k3YxX (Oct 4, 2011)

NaturesMed said:


> XxM1k3YxX - Your pics look to me like either potassium or calcium deficiency. The lower leaves which are starting to exhibit interveinal chlorosis indicate a K(potassium) deficiency, which is accompanied by the edges burning as you are seeing. However you can see an edge burn from simply a calcium deficiency without chlorosis if other deficiencies are not also present. Note: Often times, due to Ph or other lockout, multiple deficiencies present themselves simultaneously, confusing the identification process. Check out the below chart to see if you are locking out nutrients by means of Ph. Best way is to test your runoff to get a better idea what the soil Ph is at, then feed water ph can be adjusted. Another possible cause is hard water. Believe it or not if you water is hard and full of calcium, it can actually prevent calcium from being absorbed because the calcium present is in the form of carbonate which cannot be absorbed by the plant and will actually clog roots preventing other nutrients from being properly uptaken. My water read at 110ppm @ 700 conversion out of tap and it was nearly impossible to grow in, at least hydroponically. Conversely, if you have good water with low starting ppm and are seeing calcium deficiency, the plants could need extra calcium and a product like cal-mag will help
> 
> View attachment 1808683


 Thanks bro they both turned out to be a male and hermie but this info will be helpful in the future, Thanks again.


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 6, 2011)

View attachment 1819414View attachment 1819415

any ideas? recently its been moved to extremely low wattage due to problems with lighting, and its around its flowering time. its 30 days old or so. this was just a test run as its a regular seed so itll probably be male, but id like the plant to survive long enough just to see. the lower leaves are near dead now, but some of the big fan leaves are showing yellow/brown on the tips. i figured it was a lack of light due to only being the bottom leaves, but the fans too? theyve been fed nutes recently, once half dose, twice full dose.


----------



## az7000 (Oct 6, 2011)

Does anyone know why the pics on the first post aren't showing up??


----------



## alltrac (Oct 8, 2011)

View attachment 1825896

Any info/opinion would be appreciate, im near to harvest,time became hotter and the sun came back but last week was a lot rainy whit moisture and around 2-5C at night now its around 10-12C in night is it really becuz bad temp that the lead became darker on top and is there any chance to ruin my harvest?should i harvest know or before?Thx a lot


----------



## Kushbacca (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder if those photos that kick off this thread are still around. Seeing as this is a sticky thread is would be great to have all that information.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Oct 11, 2011)

az7000 said:


> Does anyone know why the pics on the first post aren't showing up??


I want to know the same thing myself..I went there looking for help.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe because it was copied and pasted? Not sure...


----------



## MoonRaver (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if everyone is having this problem but the pictures in this guide aren't loading. Would be nice if it were fixed. 

------
The site that used to host the pictures changed their url's to the pics. Think the links need to be fixed.


----------



## DohioMAN (Oct 16, 2011)

wats this prob any help


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 16, 2011)

DohioMAN said:


> wats this prob any help


Looks like it's stretching a bit to me...


----------



## The cap (Oct 17, 2011)

az7000 said:


> Does anyone know why the pics on the first post aren't showing up??


My question also..


----------



## Uncle Jimmy (Oct 21, 2011)

my plants are 4 weeks into buds and alot of the leave are turning brownish and dying. Leave are yellowish but the buds are coming on. any suggestion?


----------



## *BUDS (Oct 24, 2011)

Poor lighting for flowering causing bud stunting and leaf drop and lack of vigor. Next time only flower with hps and keep temps 75-80 to avoid the stringy stretchy plants that you have.


----------



## mRIZO (Oct 25, 2011)

bump for page 1 pics! bring em back.


----------



## RobertInAz (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah -- I need those pics!!!!!!!!!! WTF? happened to them?


----------



## techcst (Oct 29, 2011)

pics could really be of use right now for me to!


----------



## SterlingCannabis (Oct 30, 2011)

someone smoke a bowl and figure out the pics please!


----------



## jaycook (Nov 1, 2011)

that was good quality info 
will keep in mind what i read and use it thanks.


----------



## jooseboxx7 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just toped my plants all but one are cool. on the top of one of the plant is slumped over just at the top will put pics up later please help


----------



## mRIZO (Nov 5, 2011)

im pretty sure this is the same link.
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688
still has pics
considering the name of the thread, this baby's gotta get refreshed and locked up so we dont have 60 pages of "wheres the pics?"


----------



## Wheats34 (Nov 8, 2011)

I wondering if what I have going on is heat stress? I have six plants all three weeks old under a 1000w HPS. The temp is 80* and well ventilated with a 6" inline coming off the light and a oscillating fan inside the room. They all looked good until some of the ends started to curl in the last couple days. They are not brittle, yet at least. The light was about 20" away but I have moved to to about 36" to cool things off and make the light a little less intense. I haven't started butrients yet and have been keeping my water pH between 6 and 7. I am new to growing so any ideas or comments are appreciated. Trying to attach a pic.
Thanks!


----------



## Darkcynnr (Nov 9, 2011)

my plants are at a steady 76-78 degrees , but i cant understand why the leaves are curling...

top leaves are curling down, lower leaves are curling up and the bottom leaves do have some discoloration...

nutes are at 900+, week 2 of veg, ph balance is at 6.0 across the board and there is steady airflow on the babies. 

i have been trying to load the images but they wont load

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/plant1m.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/plant2a.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/plant3x.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/522/plant4.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/plant5.jpg/

i believe it may be a phosphorus deficiency, but please help~


----------



## gkawall (Nov 10, 2011)

Dudes, since 2 weeks ago i started to notice that some of the bottom leaves were yellowing, then i was scouting for this week and just turns worst. Help me to find whats happening please!!


----------



## fthood22 (Nov 11, 2011)

why am i not getting pics ? just little box with an X in it ...PLEASR HELP


----------



## mRIZO (Nov 11, 2011)

Wheats34 said:


> I wondering if what I have going on is heat stress? I have six plants all three weeks old under a 1000w HPS. The temp is 80* and well ventilated with a 6" inline coming off the light and a oscillating fan inside the room. They all looked good until some of the ends started to curl in the last couple days. They are not brittle, yet at least. The light was about 20" away but I have moved to to about 36" to cool things off and make the light a little less intense. I haven't started butrients yet and have been keeping my water pH between 6 and 7. I am new to growing so any ideas or comments are appreciated. Trying to attach a pic.
> Thanks!


uncleben has a sticky on moisture stress at the top of this forum.
or search heat stress and or leaf cupping / heat.

thats my 2 cents.

darkcynner, im not sure. read that article posted by my name is stitch that i re-posted above.
and bro there are advertisements ON some of your pics. im not sure how to post em on here but gkawall down there, his pics i can see.

GKA, you gotta leave more details. what week of flower are ya in? do those leaves get any light? maybe they're naturally falling? i dunno.

FThood - no idea man. i can see these pics. maybe you need to update your browser? or java or some shit?

i'm no expert i'm just answering to alleviate YOUR stress 
rrrrrape the search engines, that's my best answer.


----------



## harryblow (Nov 12, 2011)

why cant i see any pics on this page


----------



## killercron (Nov 13, 2011)

View attachment 1885483Can someone please HELP ME.My seeding are dieing this is the second time and i don't know why i use the method i away use and have not had problems tell now.I am running in pro mix soil-less with organic earth juice nutes.Plants are 14 days old i use dissstilled bottle water and yes i have tds and a pH tester , temps are 70 to 81 .I have them under a 400w mh for veg light is at about 26 inch from plant and it is a air cooled light i gave vary light nutes at 10 days 1/4 what it said and i let it sit for two days in water so ph would rise.i admit i did not test water ph but like i said i used earth juice with distilled water a few time before on grows and never have had a problem and i never even corrected ph then. Please if any of you vet growers can give me any advise i would be grateful.I have many books and this is filth grow so i know a little not a lot lol. Thanks for your time


----------



## xMOONx (Nov 13, 2011)

mRIZO said:


> uncleben has a sticky on moisture stress at the top of this forum.
> or search heat stress and or leaf cupping / heat.
> 
> thats my 2 cents.
> ...


*I can see all the pics too!*


----------



## potpimp (Nov 16, 2011)

I think this thread should be unstickied since the pix are not there anymore. It's pretty worthless now in my opinion.


----------



## skeeterbob (Nov 16, 2011)

i think what he thinks^^ id like some pix


----------



## kjcbud (Nov 21, 2011)

is this neut burn? i have another 5 plants t the other side of the room and there showing no signs like these what culd it be?


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 21, 2011)

Help dianose this? 

in gall of dirt nearly 3 1/2 feet tall um organic soil, light organic nutes. i hate the look of this curl near the tops of my plants.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Nov 22, 2011)

Unsticky this thread mod. pretty bullshit that the pics on the first page are gone.


----------



## Darkcynnr (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for your help...turned out to be a nute burn issue. 

I have a new problem though...all the other girls look fine and are on the same cycle

tried flushing for 2 days, but still showing problems

any help would be appreciated

PS. here is the picture...sorry for having to use imageshack but this websites pic uploader never works for me
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/1124111032c.jpg/


EDIT: I am not a spammer...i dont know how else to get my post to show pictures. Plus..what junk am i selling??


----------



## potpimp (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice job; way to go.


----------



## mokamiki (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys,
i have serious problems..
got some plants indoors, small place. excactly 7 plants. 5 of em are nirvana AK48, other 2 are some sativa-like pocket-seed shit, gives good weed anyway..
from the 5 AK48 there are 2 that grew abnormally, small and creased, the other 3 were topped after the 8th node, and grew normally, but 2-3 weeks ago they 
all begun to fall their leaves starting down and keep going upsteirs.









the 2 freak ones may die, i don't care that much, but the 3 bigger ones REALLY should 
not hurt any more cuz i have to start flo in a month. i would like to clone them after all but the cuttings are ind the water for 2 weeks now and only 1 shows 
signs of germination yet..
I would be so glad that i would be the very gladest in the whole world if i could fix my farm.. so PLS!!!!! HELP!!! I'M on a sinking ship!!!!!
but basic problem is money.. i don't have much of it, it's ia low budget box.
So. small place, 3x 18w cool and day neons. good ventillation, opt. temp. but my tap water's pH is quite high, my paper shows around 7... that's bad i know, and if u have 
ideas how to lower it by some "home made cheap method" i would lower it. and would say thank you for it.
HESI TNT complex, ROOT complex and SuperVit are used for feed, in amounts written on them - they don't seem to be overfed.. but..
and i have another room that is bigger (120x70x180cm) and ventillates not that good. quite bad. 28-35 C around the platns and 400w HPS lights 18h/day. the neons in the 
smaller room also run on 18h. i put them from one box to the other weekly or so. HPS for strong light, neons for blue light.
I use B soil, with Biolux cat litter wich act like perlite as far s i know.
so it's all not the best except for the feed and the HPS but
My life depends on it! seriously. pls if u know some low budget solution.. pls..
thank u forwards,
a young growmate


----------



## mokamiki (Nov 26, 2011)

http://www.myimg.de/?img=plant2c8124.jpg
http://www.myimg.de/?img=plant113af4.jpg

links for the pics if can't open.
pics are big, so click on em to see real size


----------



## Darkcynnr (Nov 26, 2011)

PotPimp: how am i spammer? and what junk am i selling???

I dont know how else to post my picutures since the uploader just freezes for me.....


Darkcynnr


----------



## potpimp (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm deleting what I wrote.


----------



## Darkcynnr (Nov 27, 2011)

u are incorrect sir....i have never been selling anything

all i want is some help with my plants......

please show me the printscreen of these items i am selling otherwise your accusations are way off base....


----------



## Darkcynnr (Nov 27, 2011)

PS. if you mean the small ads on the pictures....well there is nothing i can do about that. That is imagebuckets idea

you are welcome to repost my pictures, but for some reason it will not load with my internet explorer...the small icon just turns in a circle forever


----------



## indagroove (Nov 27, 2011)

potpimp said:


> I think this thread should be unstickied since the pix are not there anymore. It's pretty worthless now in my opinion.


Well, you're a mod. Unstick it.


----------



## potpimp (Nov 27, 2011)

OK, I removed the accusation since the evidence has been removed. I'm not a global mod; and have to get permission to sticky or unstickie a thread.


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 4, 2011)

kjcbud said:


> View attachment 1899107is this neut burn? i have another 5 plants t the other side of the room and there showing no signs like these what culd it be?


No the ph is out.


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 4, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> Unsticky this thread mod. pretty bullshit that the pics on the first page are gone.


Raise the light or lower the temps.


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 4, 2011)

mokamiki said:


> Hey guys,
> i have serious problems..
> got some plants indoors, small place. excactly 7 plants. 5 of em are nirvana AK48, other 2 are some sativa-like pocket-seed shit, gives good weed anyway..
> from the 5 AK48 there are 2 that grew abnormally, small and creased, the other 3 were topped after the 8th node, and grew normally, but 2-3 weeks ago they
> ...


Temps far too 28-35, fuck !!. Also get the ph to 6.5 with ph down($10 bottle) and a meter but most of your problems are from scorching temps,get an exhaust fan and move the hot air outside, leave the door open whatever you have to do to get it to 24-26 or you will continue to fail.


----------



## k1tty00 (Dec 4, 2011)

Please help...i posted a new thread but have only gotten 1 response... heres the original one here PICS INSIDE 
having brown patches and yellowing...


https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/492875-help-me-please-brown-patches.html#post6727708


----------



## witchweed (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, recently have noticed that my girls start to going yellow with brown spots. First i thought its gonna pass  but it did not! now im worried!
if anyone could help would be really cool. cheers!

Indoor grow, SuperSkunk, Skunk#1
-Soil + 25/25 perlite/vermaculite
-Temperature 17-28
-RH 50-70%
-600w HPS 12-20 inches from canopy
-Nutes BioBizz Grow/Biobiz Bloom 
-Feed in 3rd week of veg w/ 1/8-1/4 strength
-Water every other day


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 8, 2011)

Not too much to worry about at this stage. Keep checking the ph with a calibrated meter.


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 8, 2011)

Also are you feeding them yet?


----------



## neved (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey all
Plz check the latest by https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/467439-issue-my-rooms-plz-21.html
Ty best wishes


----------



## levisinsight (Dec 29, 2011)

i have 3 seedings, growing in fox farm soil under a 400w MH with no air cooled hood but its like 75 degrees right above the tops of the plants, and one has the edges of its leaves curling upward, the cinderella 99 hybrid from female seeds, the other two plants, white rhino from nirvana and green crack from a buddy of mine, are fine and dandy. so i moved the light up a bit and put a bigger fan in. i wait and still the new leaves that come from the cindy are still curling up. so i raise the light up again, wait and still the new leaves are curling so i raise it again and now its 2.5 feet from the tops of the plants and still only the cindy is curling. I have not fertilized with anything yet and i wait for the top of the soil to dry out before i water again. could this be genetics or should i just keep raising the light? can someone point to a place on this thread or another that addresses this or help me out?


----------



## meltingintothecouch (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I'm doing my first CFL grow with one Big Bang Autoflower from GHSC.
The buds are forming nicely now and it's starting to frost up a bit too. I'm thinking of going another 2 or 3 weeks.
However, i have a problem that is getting worse and worse everyday.
The sets of leaves from the bottom start to die and just dry up while it is on the plant.
The leaves smell like hay and it makes my whole plant smell a bit weird.
I cut off the bottom few sets, and almost instantly the next set gets affected.
I identified a calcium deficiency so I added some crushed egg shells but it doesn't seem to help.
Could any of you masters help me out please?
Thanks


----------



## BCProjects (Jan 6, 2012)

_well i thought i would ask you guys since it seems there are some experienced growers that post in here. my plants are exhibiting some symptoms of what i think might be potassium deficiency, the lower leaves are turning light green and dying off,although the room they have is limited right now, but the main reason i think it its potassium is the stems of the leaves are becomming weak and easily broken, they fall off when you just touch them,has anybody else had this problem.?if so what did it turn out to be? 

_


----------



## beanolynx (Jan 15, 2012)

i cant see those pics man nice thread though


----------



## Arsin225 (Jan 16, 2012)

I believe this is a case of over-watering. Is this true? Not too sure what else it could be


----------



## spitsbuds (Jan 16, 2012)

ok. ive got 8 ww growing in coco in grow tent ect. everything is going amazing. i will finish posting pics in journal today(lazy)
i seem to have 2 phoenotypes. one satvia dom tall and stretchy and lazy and the other 5 are indica type. small no stretch a white widow bush. one of the 2 tall plants today grow to close to the 600 watt hps lights. about 6 inch away. (my temps are spot on 72 to 76 with plenty of fresh air from outside circulating so ive let her o closer than normal) butjust gone to check and she as been burnt n her top set of fan leafs.. only a very small burn on one leaf. there in there 2nd week of flower.will this cause any problems later on. i can not see how. but i know there are a lot more exp growers on here who might know any potential negative effects and be able to advise me if needed. i will get the pics up on my journal to today if that will help. but she should be ok shouldn't she. she as no signs of stress fro the burn and all leas are still out straight slightly upward. ty in advance


----------



## spitsbuds (Jan 16, 2012)

arsin 225............................................um maybe. the medium looks saturated in pic 3 so maybe. what do the tips of the new growth look like....


----------



## Arsin225 (Jan 16, 2012)

spitsbuds said:


> arsin 225............................................um maybe. the medium looks saturated in pic 3 so maybe. what do the tips of the new growth look like....


It appears to be Mg deficient, going to get epsom salts today alongside distilled water.

Should I be removing the plant from the light when this happens?

In picture "Night3" any idea what that little growth is on the leaf?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2012)

this happened overnight. the only thing I did was trim a small branch at the bottom that was dying. The other lady is just fine but this one just curled up over night. I pumped out all of the water, dumped the rez and redid all the nutes so we shall see.

View attachment 2007952

I have a recirculating deep water culture setup, by the way. the roots get plenty of oxygen because there is a feeder tube to each sight pumping in oxygen 24/7.


----------



## *BUDS (Jan 21, 2012)

What colour are the roots?


----------



## Wraistlin (Jan 21, 2012)

Pics in the first post are not working


----------



## cudak (Jan 22, 2012)

I 1st time grower have a lil discoloration on this lil plant wondering what it might be rest of garden is doing fine or at least looks that way...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anybody know what this could be from?
Its on a 4 week old nlx skunk (attitude freebe, anybody remember who breeder was?).
none of my other strains are showing anything wrong with them (querkle, sweeth tooth, indica viper)
under 400 watt hps
roots organic wth dolomite and azomite.
i have used about a half tablespoon total of epsom salts with other waterings

last feed was with maxicrop liquid fish 5ml per gal
indonesian bat guano 0.2, 13, 0.3 half tablespoon per 3 gallons
natures nectar potassium half tablspoon per 3gal
botanicare cal mag teaspoon per gal ( prior waterings i used like 2ml per gal) - maybe cal/mag def?
diamon nectar teaspoon per gal
pro tekt silicon 2ml per gal
florablend teaspoon per gal
floralicious 1 ml per gal
roots excellerator 1 ml per gal
molasses hi brix half tablespoon per 3 gal
super thrive drop per gal
hygrozyme 5 ml per gal


----------



## ladibudz (Jan 30, 2012)

We treated for fungus gnats due to the gnats and fungus on our leaves on 20 plants. we got rid of all the gnats, with various treatments. but the fungus remains on the leaves still weeks later. we have been treating the plants ever since. we have tried neem oil, and copper fungicide. Nothing seems to be working. I'm three weeks into flowering. I'm growing in professional growers soil. using connoisseur a and b with bud candy and super thrive for my nutrients, flavor and taste. not that you know a little about my situation. could you help.


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 1, 2012)

The fungas is usually in the soil, sounds like you may have spidermites, got a pic?


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 1, 2012)

cudak said:


> I 1st time grower have a lil discoloration on this lil plant wondering what it might be rest of garden is doing fine or at least looks that way...View attachment 2012570
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012571





Da Almighty Jew said:


> Does anybody know what this could be from?
> Its on a 4 week old nlx skunk (attitude freebe, anybody remember who breeder was?).
> none of my other strains are showing anything wrong with them (querkle, sweeth tooth, indica viper)
> under 400 watt hps
> ...


Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 2, 2012)

*Age*: 7 weeks from sprouting, Week 2 of flowering
*Medium*: Fox Farms Happy Frog (transplanted from Miracle Gro soil at 2 weeks. A very small amount of the MG soil was left on the roots when transplanted)
*Lighting*: 6x 26w 2700k CFL's & 2x 26w 5000k CFL's on 12/12 
*Water*: Filtered through dispenser in fridge door, sat out for a couple of days
*Nutes*: NONE yet but I have the GH Flora series unopened

Could this be a magnesium or potassium deficiency? I'm a new grower and this is my first full grow. It's not on all the leaves, just a couple of the lower leaves on each plant. Sorry for the crappy pics, I don't have a good camera, just my iPhone.

Just trying to get a couple of opinions to confirm my suspicions....




















Below is a video taken last week to show the full scale of the plants.

[video=youtube;CNFNDWQqiQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNFNDWQqiQ4[/video]

Feel free to check my grow journal in my sig


----------



## purpz (Feb 5, 2012)

that fan can be causing some problems. Either turn it down a bit or have it bouncing off the wall and not directly @ your plants. How long have the girls ben in those pots?


----------



## potpie (Feb 7, 2012)

Just FYI - the pictures in the original post are gone. Would be nice to see em'. ​


----------



## jibbsjuicypeach69 (Feb 12, 2012)

hey im having plant problems need help please


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 14, 2012)

should be ok dont worry about it, reduce watering , jibbs juicy peach.


----------



## jibbsjuicypeach69 (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks BUDS i waterd yesterday with technaflora nutes the top of the soil was really dry. i will only water once a week from no on.


----------



## SmokingStrong (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey, guys. I get this thing - first some plant leaves go a bit yellow (nitrogen deficiency?), then they seem to restore and do well for a while, but then they start to get yellow/brown and curl upwards in the middle (second pic, in the middle at the bottom)... Any ideas what this could be?! Sorry about the crap pics!


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes N def and others too, bump up the nutes or get better nutes. What is that medium?looks like peanuts?


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Mar 21, 2012)

????????


----------



## sopboy86 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm having a little trouble with my plants, it's been droopy for the past couple of days, and these brown spots are getting worse. The first pic was on the 29th and the plant and spots are not getting any better. I'm getting some new growth but i'm still a little discouraged, any help will do.​


----------



## nobody57 (Apr 1, 2012)

Can't see any pics on the original post?????????


----------



## db2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Please Help! This is a Dinafem Critical + plant which has been vegged for about 2 months under t5s in FFoF soil. My water is always adjusted to 6.8-7.0. It has been flowering under a 600w hps for a few weeks now. About a week ago I started noticing brown spots all over some leaves and reddish blotches on leaves normally towards the tips. The leaves affected started from older growth to newer. I really need some 2nd opinions about what is going on before I jump to conclusions. I dont want to force anything and make things worse.


----------



## Cannikid (Apr 29, 2012)

So I have a minor problem and I don't want to start a new thread so I thought I'd post here. Here are the details pics to follow. Soil is Roost organic, nutrients consist of the entire General Organic line. They just got transplanted to 7gal containers and have been healthy up to this point. Currently vegging under 600w. Temps are upper 70's. It only appears on the lower new growth. They are white spots that appear to be transparent. Not mildew or anything like that. Actually part of the leaf turning white and transparent. Please help.


----------



## akgrnthmb12 (May 9, 2012)

The images that go along with each diagnosis are missing and just the work "figure" is there. Why for?


----------



## Nigoro (May 10, 2012)

Hello guys,

The situation:
Auto Ak47xLR2 fem, without grow box, 100W HPS + 60W CFL, cooler blows on top of the plant, soil 7.5L (30% vermiculite, pH is possibly low), 35 days from root, temperature is 80 - 93 degrees, humidity is low I think, watering - 900 ml once every 2 days, never added nutrients.

Several days ago I began to notice yellowing on leafs' tips. First on one leaf, next day - on another leaf, etc., every day - a couple of new leafs got yellowing on tips. Here is the photo (click to zoom):

   

The plant on the whole looks normal:



Did anybody see that and know what it is?


----------



## GreenEyedBuds (May 11, 2012)

ok i have a problem with one of my plants, . there are small rust spots on the tops of the leaves, and were some spider webs near the bottom, i cleaned all that up, now a few days ago i noticed the leaves on this particular plant are unproportioned, like five leaves here, eight leaves there ,and so on, wtf also something eating the leaves idk im kinda new to this. any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PurpleEyes (May 12, 2012)

whats wrong with this plant ? i couldnt see the pictures in the first post showing what each problem may look like so .. yeah.. can someone tell me whats up with these


----------



## bramwell73 (May 12, 2012)

*

Hi All ! im in New Zealand and its mid autumn and 2 of my plants has been flowering for 3 months! its been a crap summer , but good autumn , how ever getting cold at night (4 degrees), my question is how do i incress bud mass(size ) and why is it so leafy?photo 1 and 2 i harvested the top as trichs were cloudy/ amber , some clear. the rest in this photo are mostly still clear /cloudy. photo 3 and 4 also i am wondering what /when to cut.to me looking better than the other plant. I know to go by hairs and trichs but
things arent really changing , now i got leaf browning as well aaarrrgh.also winter is comming 
thanks in advance​
​

*


----------



## GreenEyedBuds (May 13, 2012)

bramwell73 said:


> *
> 
> Hi All ! im in New Zealand and its mid autumn and 2 of my plants has been flowering for 3 months! its been a crap summer , but good autumn , how ever getting cold at night (4 degrees), my question is how do i incress bud mass(size ) and why is it so leafy?photo 1 and 2 i harvested the top as trichs were cloudy/ amber , some clear. the rest in this photo are mostly still clear /cloudy. photo 3 and 4 also i am wondering what /when to cut.to me looking better than the other plant. I know to go by hairs and trichs but
> things arent really changing , now i got leaf browning as well aaarrrgh.also winter is comming
> ...


maybe its not getting enough light because of winter. i say increase light and increase water even more


----------



## *BUDS (May 17, 2012)

Bro that plant finished a long time ago. Its fluffed out and gone leafy because you let it go over.


----------



## *BUDS (May 17, 2012)

PurpleEyes said:


> View attachment 2164353whats wrong with this plant ? i couldnt see the pictures in the first post showing what each problem may look like so .. yeah.. can someone tell me whats up with these


Whats right with them? i dont know where to begin bad soil,not enough soil,lack of light ,severly deficient in all nutes. Repot into better soil and one plant per pot next time.


----------



## 0johno0 (May 20, 2012)

the images on first page aint showing?


----------



## SeaBeeDee (May 24, 2012)

ya the images arent showing that is why i just posted my plant in a new thread.


----------



## stonecrabb (May 28, 2012)

I can not see the photos, a little help please, because I am having issues, which need a solution, 

Thanks, 

Stonecrabb


----------



## crashbang (May 29, 2012)

hi there folks, i got a problem. cussin mold! im growin in a 5hx4wx2d closet, with vents to the bedroom. i have an ebb n flow system with GH flora series and botanicare CAL+MAG in a soiless mix. i have one bagseed and 4 chem dog clones(used clonex). the seedling is 7 the clones are 6 weeks. ive only been using GH & CAL+MAG the last 4 weeks at half strength. growroom temp had been at 86temp 70humidity for a couple days cause of the change in weather, a little less then a week ago (now its at 83temp 40rh). then i noticed the mildew on the tops of the soiless and a bit of a tint to the roots(i think its from the GH cause of the floramicro color?). ive been medicating it with 1 to 3 H2O2, dabbing the tops of the soil before lights out(with a fan running during lights out). i was wondering if i should use aquashield or hygrozyme to fight this off? any ideas are much appreciated.


----------



## Krayk (Jun 21, 2012)

In the last 2 days, both plants have developed the below symptoms. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated in identifying the problem. 
This is our first grow, and just joined the forums sorry if this has been answered before.

We have 6 plants in total in the cupboard growing together, all other 4 plants remain healthy
and they have all been grown and tended too under the same conditions.

400w HPS Son t Agro, Good soil, 1 month old from seedlings, First week under artifical light, Watered every day (small amounts when soil is dry), Individual 1 litre pots, 8-10 inches high.


This is the one we are worried about, thought it may have been light or heat burn so moved it away and placed another in its place and the second one is fine and is a taller plant.
This is 2 days into it and it is now spreading to another leaf. Should i isolate this plant or is it fine to stay with the rest? Hopefully it's just a deficiency =) 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

 



Not sure with this one, Woke up and found purple tinges to the new growth and to the stems on the lower node. 
Think it could be the strain (cant remember where we got the seeds lol) 
Any ideas or tips with this lil girl would be appreciated too =)





Thanx heaps!


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 22, 2012)

i have a plant problem, and i checked here first

but the thing is, i can't find the answer to my problem here

the problem is that, the plant i want to grow is illegal


----------



## lildon1 (Jun 23, 2012)

So I got these clones about a week ago from a friend. They looked like this when I got them, and haven't got much better. Going to get a ph tester, ferts, and perlite today for them. Anyone know whats wrong?


----------



## secretsparty (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a few issues. Can someone help out? My plants are 3 weeks into flowering and they seem to be doing fine but there have been so many fan leaves dying off and turning yellow. The smaller ones get crispy and i just take them off (i know i know some people say just leave them alone but they are dead..). some of the bigger fan leaves turn yellow and are easily plucked off when touched. The bigger yellow fan leaves have brown spots on them and i think i have spider mites, im taking care of that problem so hopefully the issue will correct itself. Im just not sure if the soils ph is way off, ill check runoff tonight. im watering with ph 6.5 and half strength nutes. temp in tent is 75 F steady and RH is around 50%. Is there any advice someone can give me? Here are some shots of the plants and leaves. I also try to look at the plant deficiency pics online but i really have no idea where to begin here. how can i tell whats going on here?


----------



## greenfean420 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm having the same problem for about a week now.. Im thinking mine is because my nutes arent dissolving enough and is building up causing lock out.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jul 14, 2012)

i'm not seeing any pics when i open the thread... i think this is a minor N deficiancy, however it could be P or K aswlel as she is an autoflower just started to bloom,
you can just about see on my smaller auto's the older fans are yellowing pretty fast, don't want the same to happen to my big girl !! the 3 you see are all the same age,


----------



## NoSmokingPlease (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not seeing any pictures, maybe it's just my computer being silly. Very detailed guide though, thanks.


----------



## kronikkush420 (Jul 19, 2012)

*

hey i have to unknown strains(random bag of seeds) that are a bout 3-4 weeks into flowering. im using a 70 watt hps light about 18" from the tops of the plant. and an oscilating fan to help lower the heat IF thats part of the problem. ive been trying to diagnose it for a week or so now and cant figure it out. any help would be great! the leaves are slowly starting to feel crispy the tips or starting to go yellow/black as well as the edges of the leaves as you can see in the pictures. also the edges and tips are curling upwards.​






​

*


----------



## Kushmommy (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't see any photos? something wrong with my browser? or are photos missing?


----------



## Nootnam (Aug 9, 2012)

Photos dont show up for me either, just a bunch of red X's


----------



## 513409 (Aug 12, 2012)

Would be nice to have the pics reposted.


----------



## hockey4848 (Aug 14, 2012)

watered 3 days a go. I am on a feed,feed, water schedule. Usually feed at 500PPM 6.4PH using house and garden soil A &B. Under a 1000MH in a 5 gal smart pot.

ever since I watered using PH adjusted tap water the other day it has been drooping more and more, this pic is 72 hours after a heavy watering...still droopy.

any ideas???


----------



## *BUDS (Aug 14, 2012)

Dont worry about posting here youll become a skeleton waiting on your computer chair.






No one been around here for years.


----------



## WeEd23 (Aug 20, 2012)

is there somthing wrong with my female plant and what


----------



## 5ourdiesel (Sep 2, 2012)

that bitch needs some light, 400w at least. looks like a bit of overwatering, although it may resolve with more light


----------



## The Milk (Sep 3, 2012)

Can someone please start a better thread now? Holy poop.


----------



## The Milk (Sep 3, 2012)

WeEd23 said:


> is there somthing wrong with my female plant and what
> View attachment 2302656


Stop growing with incandescent light bulbs I'd say.


----------



## Upperceck (Sep 5, 2012)

Bad storm came through and ripped my girl in half , had two large tops, she was just starting to flower, but the part that hit the ground continues to reach for the sun, it was still connected to the base but torn down the stalk to the base, I taped it back together , what are its chances and should I concentrate on part that didnt hit ground , need some help nice 6 footer skunk 1 , need to salvage


----------



## rays (Sep 5, 2012)

[h=1]*does anyone have any idea what to expect to yeild off 5 Pre 98 Bubba Kush plants vegged for 1.5 months wityh a 400 hps in a 4 x 6 room?
does anyone have any idea what to expect to yeild off 5 Pre 98 Bubba Kush plants vegged for 1.5 months wityh a 400 hps in a 4 x 6 room?
does anyone have any idea what to expect to yeild off 5 Pre 98 Bubba Kush plants vegged for 1.5 months wityh a 400 hps in a 4 x 6 room?
*[/h]


----------



## rays (Sep 5, 2012)

*does anyone have any idea what to expect to yeild off 5 Pre 98 Bubba Kush plants vegged for 1.5 months wityh a 400 hps in a 4 x 6 room?
does anyone have any idea what to expect to yeild off 5 Pre 98 Bubba Kush plants vegged for 1.5 months wityh a 400 hps in a 4 x 6 room?
does anyone have any idea what to expect to yeild off 5 Pre 98 Bubba Kush plants vegged for 1.5 months wityh a 400 hps in a 4 x 6 room?
*


----------



## doogleef (Sep 6, 2012)

Should be 250-300 grams is my guess. Watch those bubbas close for hermi's later in life. They toss nanners with minimal stress.


----------



## Upperceck (Sep 6, 2012)

looks like I answered my own question, she perked up nicely, hopefully not stressed to point of switch hitten , slow to bud though only have about 5 weeks to first frost, she is just starting to flower , hoping shes a fast one


----------



## jpeg666 (Sep 12, 2012)

Since the OP pictures don't work anymore here is the site this was copied from

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html

Exact same thing as the OP but pictures work


----------



## Nootnam (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks jpeg666 ive wanted to see this thread forever but no one ever reposted the pics or acknowledged the fact that people were asking for a repost of the thread.. Appreciate it alot, ++rep


----------



## jpeg666 (Sep 15, 2012)

Nootnam said:


> Thanks jpeg666 ive wanted to see this thread forever but no one ever reposted the pics or acknowledged the fact that people were asking for a repost of the thread.. Appreciate it alot, ++rep


No prob. Just here to help. Hard to tell what a deficiency looks like with just an explanation and no picture


----------



## Nootnam (Sep 15, 2012)

Haha speaking of help.. i just posted a thread in the plant problems, think you could check it out for me?


----------



## Nootnam (Sep 15, 2012)

Called it "Not sure whats wrong"


----------



## shaun2000 (Sep 23, 2012)

would be great to get these pics reupped or unsticky


----------



## jpeg666 (Sep 23, 2012)

shaun2000 said:


> would be great to get these pics reupped or unsticky


*

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html

Click the link......I posted it like 3 posts back....come on man READ!!​




*


----------



## 303blunt303 (Sep 26, 2012)

this page sucks dick only because it has all this info aand i cant see the pictures, every time i load the page the pictures are just red x's


----------



## jpeg666 (Sep 26, 2012)

303blunt303 said:


> this page sucks dick only because it has all this info aand i cant see the pictures, every time i load the page the pictures are just red x's


Oh come on......I posted the link it is right above your post......It is the exact same thing as the OP but the pictures work


----------



## marklee (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge. This is helpful.


----------



## shaun2000 (Oct 8, 2012)

jpeg666 said:


> *
> 
> http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html
> 
> ...


lol i actually have that bookmarked, sorry for the late replying and thanks. Since the info is the same prehaps a mod would lock this thread? I dont know what your policy on missing info reads( i say missing in relation to the visual ques)

Oh and there is 75 pages of posts. I was only interested in the First POst , not the replys, hence why i didnt catch your reply on the page abit back.

I Only Read the replys "IF" i want to know about other peoples exp or input as some posts can be very lengthy indeed


----------



## volpirate (Oct 9, 2012)

Please help, I am new and going thru a first part of aa harvest,,I noticed and opened a couple big colas, it looks like there are spider web or mold in it, what am I seeing and what should I do??? thank you
WHere do I go in this site for answers like this


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 9, 2012)

volpirate said:


> Please help, I am new and going thru a first part of aa harvest,,I noticed and opened a couple big colas, it looks like there are spider web or mold in it, what am I seeing and what should I do??? thank you
> WHere do I go in this site for answers like this


#1 most helpful thing you can do is take pictures!!!


----------



## kimvestor (Oct 10, 2012)

i have no plant problem cuase my marijuana plant is from plastic  from here http://www.newimageplants.com


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 10, 2012)

kimvestor said:


> i have no plant problem cuase my marijuana plant is from plastic  from here http://www.newimageplants.com


oh wow!!! Plastic MJ Plants LMAO!


----------



## Dbossmanfl (Oct 18, 2012)

what happen to the pics i cant see them .


----------



## Felicitymeadow (Oct 18, 2012)

Dbossmanfl said:


> what happen to the pics i cant see them .


ya i cant either and i was really hoping to figure out wat was wrong with my babies from this post -.-,


----------



## doogleef (Oct 18, 2012)

Go back a page or 2 for fresh link to this info


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is the link to the exact article this thread was copied from http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html


----------



## roachfinder (Oct 31, 2012)

View attachment 2393657View attachment 2393658View attachment 2393659 the first pic is the best pic...its having trouble budding and i dont know why. any help?


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 31, 2012)

roachfinder said:


> View attachment 2393657View attachment 2393658View attachment 2393659 the first pic is the best pic...its having trouble budding and i dont know why. any help?


looks fine in the second pic, like it is in its 2nd week of flower


----------



## roachfinder (Oct 31, 2012)

yea..except they are both in the 5th week of flowering....


----------



## roachfinder (Oct 31, 2012)

and the 2nd pic looks like the buds are decent but i dont think they are even as big as a dime


----------



## Jennylasting (Oct 31, 2012)

any more info on your plants, my only guess is that by looking at them they are leaning on sativa genetics, its pretty standard for a good sativa to take 13+ weeks, so maybe your okay for now, anyway more info really?


----------



## jpeg666 (Oct 31, 2012)

roachfinder said:


> and the 2nd pic looks like the buds are decent but i dont think they are even as big as a dime


I wouldn't worry yet, what is your llighting schedule? Also what kind of light? What kind of food too?


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 1, 2012)

The lighting schedule is 12/12 and im using cfl's, 6 blue light spectrum and 3 orange light, and 2 orange florecent tubes. I use advanced nutrients: base nuts., bud candy and carbo load. the carbo load is sapose to increase yeild and so is bud candy.


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 1, 2012)

its 12/12 with cfl lights. about 8. and 2 florecent tubes. i use sensi bloom advanced nutrients, bud candy, and carbo load


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 1, 2012)

.......................................


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 2, 2012)

..........................................


----------



## doogleef (Nov 2, 2012)

You are using advanced nutrients on a plant under CFL lighting? No magic sauce in a bottle is going to increase your yield. It's about lighting and genetics.


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 3, 2012)

how can you tell a deficancy from a nut burn? on one of my plants, some of the middle leaves have brown edges. and those leaves are curled and droopy. i grow with cfl's so it cant be heat stress. i started giving them straight water for a few days now and one time with 1/2 strength. humidity is 50-70 % and temp is about 80.


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 3, 2012)

those lights have 1750 lumens each


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 3, 2012)

and a little bit of yellow edges. tiny though. like its about 3' of the leaves but the very edges. and 1 leaf twisted! idk what to do


----------



## Wrendude (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys I need the communities help on deciding what my problem is. Im coming up on week seven tommorow and my plant is looking nice, hempy, and 12/12 from seed. But im starting to see some slight yellowing of the leaves and some lower leaves have brown spots. what do ya'll think the problem could be? heres some pics:


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 3, 2012)

its probably a nitrogen deficancy


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 3, 2012)

what kind of nuts do you use?


----------



## docrock (Nov 4, 2012)

Help.... I can't see the pictures...


----------



## Wrendude (Nov 4, 2012)

roachfinder said:


> what kind of nuts do you use?


dees nuts and ive already talked to a master gardner, but thankyou for the post!


----------



## savage007 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey all, here's me girls and how sad they look 



*Room: 18 cu ft (1.5' x 3' x 4')

Temp/Humidity: 65-74 F @ 45-55%

Light: (20hrs on 4 off)Wavepoint 156W T5 HO 4 bulb fixture with (2) SunWave 12k Super Daylight (1) Super Blue 460 (1) TruLumen Flora - Was 3" from plant top moved up to 12" a day ago.

Nutes: Using GH Flora @ 1ml of each per 1 gal of tap water (I have HARD water pH is 8.2 ppm is 170-180) end mixture is ~450ppm

pH Down: I have GH pH down powder (used once switched to home made sulfuric acid/distilled water)

Final mix of nutes: ~450ppm pH is dropped to 5.3 - 5.5 temps range 65-71 F

Buckets:
(1) GH HydroFarm with (3) Tahoe Kush clones, roots just started to pop out the bottom
(1) 3 gal food grade bucket with (1) Tahoe Kush clone
(2) 2 gal food grade bucket with (1) Tahoe Kush clone (1 per bucket)

Everything has been cleaned and rinsed multiple times with H2O2 water, clones have been in buckets for about 2 weeks. They had a rough first few days in before buckets.

Since transplanted to buckets, have seen some growth and roots have pooped through baskets on all, but plants look like shit, have rusty looking leaves and pH swings in GH bucket are very high, 5.1 - 6.9 in 12 hours. Other buckets rise as well ie 5.5 - 6.0 in same time period. PPM either doesnt change or rises slightly 10 - 100 points, water level drops as I would expect so top off with water pH'd/H202.

I have more notes/pics if needed...THANKS

Time to medicate!! *


----------



## guyguy (Nov 6, 2012)

I cant see the picture either.. But anyways here are my pictures of all my symptoms I could find on my plants.. Let me know what you guys think! 

Sorry about the HPS light pictures but I cant take any more at the moment...

View attachment 2401261View attachment 2401262View attachment 2401263View attachment 2401264View attachment 2401266View attachment 2401267View attachment 2401271View attachment 2401272t the moment...


----------



## saraBlaster (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey all. I'm sara.

Been vegging out this la con under a metal halide 600 watt.feeding it botanicare veg and calmag 

About week 5 leaves started coloring weird like this then turning into prativally paper


I've since moved them away from my other veg and have them under a t5 badboy system, ALSO changed the food recently to plant mother 2 part system. http://s1295.photobucket.com/albums/b621/sarablaster/?action=view&current=IMG_20121106_173349_zpse72d5490.jpg


----------



## guyguy (Nov 7, 2012)

guyguy said:


> I cant see the picture either.. But anyways here are my pictures of all my symptoms I could find on my plants.. Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> Sorry about the HPS light pictures but I cant take any more at the moment...
> 
> View attachment 2401261View attachment 2401262View attachment 2401263View attachment 2401264View attachment 2401266View attachment 2401267View attachment 2401271View attachment 2401272t the moment...


Does anyone who knows symptoms check this? Because I only see the last posts from people with problems...


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 7, 2012)

what does it mean when the edges of the leaves are getting yellow?


----------



## jamesrollsit (Nov 8, 2012)

pics are all showing up as borken links? fix?


----------



## MatC (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello I´ve got problem. My plant looks like it´s autumn. I flushed it three days ago but the loss of green continues. It´s automatic Biodiesel Mass it´s 6 weeks old and pretty small, but has already brown hairs(too early?)... Can it be overfertilization and blocking of nutrients from soil? I used organic granulated fertilizer with guano. Or is it really deficiency of some sort and i should fertilize it? pH from flush was 6.3.


----------



## theavalanche (Nov 8, 2012)

i have no idea what to do with this little girl. i was growing in empire builder switched to fox farm because thats what im used to using. thought it was a nitrogen deficiency but i added nitrogen to the water and i am seeing no changes


----------



## jpeg666 (Nov 9, 2012)

theavalanche said:


> i have no idea what to do with this little girl. i was growing in empire builder switched to fox farm because thats what im used to using. thought it was a nitrogen deficiency but i added nitrogen to the water and i am seeing no changes


Every tip is burnt even new growth, signs of salt burn, and maybe a PH lock due to wacky nute arrangment in the soil.


----------



## Chopsticks33 (Nov 10, 2012)

What seem to be the problem? big fan leafs getting yellow and burn? seem like alot of people r getting this. any idea anyone? im using super natural aqua bloom. really high in N. could it be problem with P?


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 11, 2012)

I was gone for 3 days and my 2 plants looked like they were almost dead. leaves are hella droopy...i think completly touching the buds. i watered it REALLY good before i left. could it be still from not getting water?View attachment 2406727View attachment 2406728View attachment 2406729View attachment 2406730


----------



## roachfinder (Nov 11, 2012)

wow never mind. my plants went from dead looking to just fine......in 1 fuckin hour! 3 days no water is not good. i figured they would be ok with a lil drought


----------



## joseph112284 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys this is my first hermaphidite plant I ever had in 5 years anyways the question is. One of my girls had about 10 male flowers on it at 17 days flowering plant is approx 3 feet tall and I removed the male flowers and sprayed all plants down which is (3 plants total) with water as well as wiped walls down with water. What should I do with the girl she is flowering nice otherwise, should I get rid of her? or just keep flowering her to see if she keeps on spitting them out?. let me know thanks!


----------



## *BUDS (Nov 16, 2012)

Get rid of it,its not a female and will contaminate the ones that are.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 17, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^ kill it


----------



## iwanabahordaculturalist (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi idk wut is going on maybe to much 5 1 1 fish fert I gave it but my fan leaves look healthy green but they are curling down and starting to get crunchy it not heat or humididity someone help me plz I need my mother alive to birth her children lol


----------



## rg3fortree (Dec 4, 2012)

need help what do i do now? Will it grow back it about ! Week old and roots are still sprouting i have it on a 75watt light iknow it not enough but im waiting till spring so i can put it up out side.helpppppppp asap my first grow


----------



## jpeg666 (Dec 4, 2012)

That thing is dead you can see the stem died so no way it will recover sorry man  get another seed .....I have free seeds but I guess I am not aloud to pawn them off on this site


----------



## GETSMOKED (Dec 7, 2012)

dead bro.. sorrry


----------



## jonathan29 (Dec 10, 2012)

ive just started 7th week flowering and noticed that the leaves are starting to curl upwards, any1 know why this is happening


----------



## whitey78 (Dec 13, 2012)

jonathan29 said:


> ive just started 7th week flowering and noticed that the leaves are starting to curl upwards, any1 know why this is happening



Heat stress? Are your lights too close? post pics if you can... I wouldnt really worry too much... your in the final stretch unless you are running a long flowering strain but if you are running an 8-9 week strain I wouldnt really worry to much and try to correct it minimally or not at all if its not heat stress... Pics would be very helpful.....


----------



## TheKansasCityChiefer (Dec 14, 2012)

Whats goin on with my ladies?
Im having some issues with a couple of my plants, 5 weeks into veg
1000w HPS, Happy Frog natural&organics soil.
 this one a has brown dots on the two newest fan leaves


 is this nute burn?
Brown leave tips, slight necrosis starting at the lowest nodes


I recently transplanted them from solo cups, and gave each 1-2 tablespoons of Happy Frog Japaneese Maple 4-8-5 fertalizer.

Any advice, help, tips tricks or ho's greatly appreciated.


----------



## shellby (Dec 17, 2012)

pictures are not showing up for me ?


----------



## Caliweed760 (Dec 21, 2012)

the pictures arent working forsher ^^^


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 4, 2013)

the original pics are gone from this sticky... makes it much less helpful. the first post anyways... 

i wish we had more info about Light Schedule issues. like what to do after a few days of dark or minimal light from a timer mistake or something like that. im having a hard time getting any help on that. or finding good info w/o the bull...


----------



## 69Bandit (Jan 5, 2013)

Unsticky, useless wifout pics... wish there was a way RIU saved the pictures from the links.


----------



## onebadSandman (Jan 6, 2013)

Need some advice, noticing the start of a def. I believe. Any help would be great.


Gonna Jump right in! Here it goes.


150w HPS-2'x2'x5' active exhaust 120c.f.s +6" fan=70 deg./[email protected]
20-35% humidity 
Soaked seed SW >1%/28hrs.
.75coir/.25soil(roots)-3" pot
SuperSoil base/Roots/5gal. Smart-pot.


H2o 11/22 myco's
Aerated H2o 11/25
H2O 11/27
*Stretch=temp(75-91)or lack of 460/480nm
*no stretch, leaves curling toward LED
H20 11/29
*removed LED, curling leaves 11/30
tea 50% foliar(EWC,SW,mycos,molasses), H2O-12/01
H20 12/03
Aerated H20/SW/FE >2%
*new roots out bottom of pot 12/05
H20/mycos,12/06, repotted 5gal
dressed with1.5" perlite 12/07
cropped 1/8 above 4th node(clone)12/09
*12/10 leaves dark green, tips burn,twisting, spotting
*12/10 Flush with 5 gallons of H2O burned leaves/not draining/disturbed soil to bottom(Aerate)???
12/13 aerated H20
*looks better 
12/14 foliar H20/2 drops Super thrive
12/17 H20
12/18 foliar SW/ST
12/19 50% SW/HA/DL/FE/PP/A/Myco's
*flower12on12
H20 aerated 12/22 
H20 aerated 12/26
50% EWC/BG/HA/RP/SW/DL/M/ST/ Myco's 12/29 
*12/31 foliar neem oil/H20
*01/01 H20-light
*01/06 EWC/BG/SW/HA Molasses 100%(spotting on 3-4 older leaves, Mg. Ca. or P?)


I noticed the spots today.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread is super helpful


----------



## DaBIGCAT707 (Jan 7, 2013)

TheKansasCityChiefer said:


> Whats goin on with my ladies?
> Im having some issues with a couple of my plants, 5 weeks into veg
> 1000w HPS, Happy Frog natural&organics soil.
> View attachment 2442956 this one a has brown dots on the two newest fan leaves
> ...



Looks like a nitrogen deficincy in relation to the other nutrients your using.. Try easing off your fertilizer a little..


----------



## The Milk (Jan 10, 2013)

*All of the pictures in this thread are broken and useless! I made a new one WITH PICTURES THAT WORK for anyone who cares. *--------------->Plant problems? Check here <---------------



I think it surpasses this one. Thank you for you time.

- Keep it Milky


----------



## Chadi2012 (Jan 11, 2013)

hi, can you tell me what may be wrong with my 17 day old diesel ryder auto? My first grow and im using the aero garden. thanks


----------



## NEW2DAGRO420 (Jan 14, 2013)

. Can someone please tell me why this has happened


----------



## NEW2DAGRO420 (Jan 14, 2013)

View attachment 2480586. Can someone please tell me why this has happened sorry about the light forgot to turn it off


----------



## ito (Jan 14, 2013)

well it looks like your light is still on and you might have an issue with over fertilization. the plants leaves look burned. back way off on the nutrients. that's my opinion.


----------



## coastlaw (Jan 16, 2013)

hi all out there, out there... I'm about 5-6 wks into flower and they are looking good except one. i've a hybid strain that was given to me, have no idea what. anyway 5 pumping plants, just a couple more weeks to fill out a lil bit more, BUT the top big shade leaves are turning yellow and dying on two main branches of one plant ??? just yellow no spots or blemishes, like the few lower ones that do normally in budding ?? I've had a wee battle with those tiny white fly but otherwise a great first attempt result so far..
bit worried for this plant , the other 4 are fine.. sorry no pics.. just a few big ass yellow shade leaves.. ???


----------



## Xub420 (Jan 17, 2013)

heres a couple...just started happening.
2 different plants. new growth deformed and curling on that first pic.


----------



## Indica2013 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello people I'm new here how do I post pictures please


----------



## sunni (Jan 22, 2013)

Indica2013 said:


> Hello people I'm new here how do I post pictures please


check out the support forum for all your questions!


----------



## budd23 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a problem! Started seeing nanars and now have clusters of seed pods in the budd. When you squeeze them, just liquid comes out. Am I in trouble? Any suggestions?


----------



## badshovel (Jan 24, 2013)

Is there a reason that I am not able to see the pictures?


----------



## Sherm18 (Jan 26, 2013)

hey im having problems with this clone think you know whats shes going thru


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jan 27, 2013)

*&#8203;*First grow and I am having some issues - go figure huh? I would say it has to be either over-fert, salt build up in soil, soil ph out of whack, or calcium/magnesium deficiency (more likely a little of each of these factors). Last week I added some dolomitic/calcitic lime (2 tbsp each pot watered into soil) and I think I finally have my soil ph stable and this may help with any cal mag deficiencies as well. The ladies are in day 35 of flower. I am getting dry, crusty leaves with rusty colored spots on some of the upper fan and sugar leaves around a few of the top colas. This is this only place it seems to be affecting them. I flushed with a clearing agent 2 days ago so I hope this might have cleaned out any remaining salts in the soil. I put these ladies through about 8 to 10 week veg cycle while I was building the LED light so that soil was probably pretty crusty from all the ferts over that amount of time.

Age - 36 days of 12/12 (but I vegetative grew these clones for 10 weeks due to delays in flower room prep)


Strain - unknown bagged (probably Indica / sativa hybrid)


Lighting - homemade LED array with mostly 660 nm red Phillips LEDs with some 420 nm violets, 440 nm blues, 475 nm blues, and 6300k whites. Since these are spectrum specific, I am getting a tremendous amount of PAR at approximately 1000w HID equivalent at a 1/3 of the electricity and virtually no heat.


Temperature - 67 to 78 degrees


Humidity 50% to 55%


Insects - fungus gnats, now completely eradicated from using sticky traps. no other signs of pest.


Soil - FF Ocean Forest + 2 tbsp Lime per 18 L square pot


Municipal tap water @ 8.3 ph (7.9 ph after 48 hours)
Hardness = 156 ppm
Calcium = 27 ppm
Magnesium = 22 ppm
Sodium = 27 ppm


Fertilizers - see Foxfarm soil feeding schedule ( I fed the complete line of products at the recommended doses which I am sure now was way too much. I have since fed nothing but PH water and will resume the feedings at about 1/3 of what they recommend.)


Thanks for any help.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 29, 2013)

Caesar ... That's a MG def. Fox nutes are way light on it and those ladies show it bad.


----------



## moorebass70 (Jan 30, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> *&#8203;*First grow and I am having some issues - go figure huh? I would say it has to be either over-fert, salt build up in soil, soil ph out of whack, or calcium/magnesium deficiency (more likely a little of each of these factors). Last week I added some dolomitic/calcitic lime (2 tbsp each pot watered into soil) and I think I finally have my soil ph stable and this may help with any cal mag deficiencies as well. The ladies are in day 35 of flower. I am getting dry, crusty leaves with rusty colored spots on some of the upper fan and sugar leaves around a few of the top colas. This is this only place it seems to be affecting them. I flushed with a clearing agent 2 days ago so I hope this might have cleaned out any remaining salts in the soil. I put these ladies through about 8 to 10 week veg cycle while I was building the LED light so that soil was probably pretty crusty from all the ferts over that amount of time.
> 
> Age - 36 days of 12/12 (but I vegetative grew these clones for 10 weeks due to delays in flower room prep)
> 
> ...



Hello J.C. This site helped me out, should do the same for you..

http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms


----------



## BigDave92 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an Auto Seeds Ultra Lemon Haze on the go under a 250w cfl for now, there are 3 other plants in there all growing fine but for some reason my ULH has small rounded leaves and has only grown about an inch tall. It's currently just developing its second set whilst the others have just started to develop their fourth and are about 4 inches tall. All plants were planted on the same day and have been treated the same, no nutes added yet. Any ideas?

Edit: the leaves aren't so much round its just the spiky bits are rounded off a touch


----------



## Julius Caesar (Feb 4, 2013)

doogleef said:


> Caesar ... That's a MG def. Fox nutes are way light on it and those ladies show it bad.


I added 1 tsp per gallon of Epsom salt a week ago. Next grow I intend on using Epsom every other week or every third week at that dosage. How much does everyone else use?


----------



## FirstGrow. (Feb 8, 2013)

None.......


----------



## rodzilla420 (Feb 12, 2013)

High, no pics but my flowering girls are at 4 to 6 weeks and quickly turned a very dark green to almost black color. All leaves and buds. Stems are red but i didn't notice there color before the darkness happened. My browser/phone will not let me see pictures in any Forum so im asking for a bone here. Thx people.


----------



## Rumpl4skn (Feb 13, 2013)

Any particular reason I don't see images here? All I have is a "look at this image" section and then the word FIGURE underneath.


----------



## NerdJr (Feb 16, 2013)

Any signs of issues from the pro growers ? View attachment 2527101View attachment 2527102View attachment 2527103View attachment 2527104View attachment 2527105View attachment 2527106View attachment 2527107View attachment 2527108View attachment 2527109View attachment 2527110View attachment 2527111View attachment 2527112View attachment 2527113View attachment 2527114View attachment 2527115View attachment 2527116View attachment 2527117


----------



## dnanpuya (Feb 18, 2013)

I cant see the pictures


----------



## Senor Fuzzlebutt (Feb 20, 2013)

Ditto. No images for the first post. Thanks.


----------



## Marcfive (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi fellow rollitup users,

i ave a quick question, I'm growing the ultimate from Dutch passion, 
I seem to have a def issue, the stems of my shade leaves are red/burgundy
I'm using cal/mag and dolomite lime, 
the new growth is really healthy but the rest of the plant is still suffering, 

can some please give me a detailed explanation as to why it does this, ???

im using a auto-pot system 4 system, 50%soil %50clay pebbles, 
nutes.... Ata rootfast, ata terra vega, canna a-b and sea-wweed my ph is at 5.8. 


Any comment's welcome. I will reply ASAP


----------



## dolamic (Mar 12, 2013)

Can the OP or someone re-post the pictures from the thread's first post?
It seems pointless to have a sticky with descriptions of problems that you need to see to diagnose, with absolutely no pics.


----------



## dKm0de (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah need pics again


----------



## Juice box hero (Mar 15, 2013)

my plants are about 3 weeks into flower and they are yellowing. ive come to the conclusion that they are sucking up more nitrogen than is available. i plan to give a small dose of vegging nutrients. i have them in 1 gal containers and they take like 4 + days to dry right now. i just gave them a dose of flower nutrients last watering. my question is. the next time i water should i give them plain water and wait til i do nutrients again or would it be ok to give them the vegging nutrients in a low dose the next time i water? also, is there a way to make my pots dry out faster? i have good vent and air flow but it takes a while


----------



## *BUDS (Mar 20, 2013)

An


> y particular reason I don't see images here? All I have is a "look at this image" section and then the word FIGURE underneath.


Whats your problem ?


----------



## *BUDS (Mar 20, 2013)

> 50%soil ,my ph is at 5.8.


Make it 6.5 .


----------



## Bigbudz69pk10.5 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for your time,
I've try to find the problem my self,I thought I wasn't giving enought magnesium so I did but it's not working I need help.
.I grow in soil i mix fox farm wit perlite flower under 1000k I have 7 of them I placed 9 plants per lights in 7 gallon I get 1and a half pound per lights I took the the glass of the hoods the xxxl the light is at 20 nches from the top of the plants temp 70 during da day 58 to 61 at night I have a completely sealed room I use a 3 2andhalf ton A/C my nutes are house of garden soil a/b , great white,Pro-teckt,multizen,bud xl,ultra, phat,nutz,super thrive,bud candy ,becuz,hydroplex,CalMag, and m.o.a.b at the end,and I use R/O water.ph 6.1 ppm1500.co2 1800ppm


----------



## irishderek1 (Mar 25, 2013)

hey I have several female plants that I'm growing indoors. A few of them I potted in clear containers so I could keep an eye on my soil. I'm noticing in 1 of the containers that I'm starting to get white spots in the soil I believe it's a mold but I'm not sure what kind of mold or how to treat it. if I uploaded a picture could someone please help me diagnose it? I've worked very hard on this crop my plants are over 7 feet tall and I don't want to lose them.


----------



## MrBubbles (Mar 25, 2013)

The pictures in the first post have vanished.


----------



## cottonfetus (Mar 30, 2013)

This was germinated 15 days ago under a 600 W HPS, the strain is chocolate skunk. There are 4 more plants germinated along it which are doing fine, but this one looks like it has stopped growing. The first set of leaves grew fine but the second set only sprouted one leaf and it kinda looks like it's right at the center of the stem, what is happening? The leaves are yellow because of overwatering which has been corrected.


----------



## GrowDon (Apr 4, 2013)

it wont show any of the picture WTF


----------



## sunni (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/4579-posting-pics-9.html


----------



## 90sBaby (Apr 29, 2013)

http://imageshack.us/photo/photo/713/img20130429125920.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/photo/850/img20130429125939.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/photo/69/img20130429125942.jpg/

okay can anyone tell me what's wrong with my two and a half month old and its only this tall so is there anything I'm doing wrong I'm using shcultz 10 15 10 twice a week because I don't want people to see them I have them growing in my window sill


----------



## bigpotsmoker (Apr 30, 2013)

*

bit of a different problem if you can help me. because iv looked all over net. my plants look well healthy nice green colour. the only problem i can see is some leaves tips curling down. from clone/cutting they been under the lights about 2 weeks there not far off 12cm's. only thing worrying me is the leave tip curls (my set up) big filter connected to my ram fan blowing air through my 2 600watt hps lights taking the heat outside through air vent, i have 5 plants under each light in 20lt pots i dunno how high to have them about the plants the lights and i have an intake van sucking in fresh air from outside plz help it could be overwatering not sure here they are









​







​







​




*


----------



## scone919 (May 13, 2013)

I need help. This is the 3rd grow were i am losing my plants. When i clone them and before i go into the grow room they are beautiful. I lst them so they are bushy and green and 4 weeks into the gro room the leaves turn brown fall off small buds and the roots seem to be at the top of the bucket. They dont grow deep. I know its not the fertilizer. I watered them from the bottom. Every third watering fert. I just dont understand why. Could ventilation have anything to do with it.Shouls i wash all the new pots and disenfect the whole room I am lost 15 plants this time FU??


----------



## phyxel (May 16, 2013)

can that little fruit flies harm your plant? because i see them on my soil all the time just chillin there ><


----------



## mrgreenworld (May 16, 2013)

Omg I really need help saving my girls please! I've got 2 nl autos in 2.5 gal pots and I'm using (4) 42watt and (6) 23watt soft white cfl's, about 2 to 3 weeks into flower. One plant is really light green, slightly yellow with burn spots on the leaves and some purple on the stems. The other one is still green but has some burn spots and some purple on the stems. I flushed them about 36 hours ago with well water and gave them a drink of boost pack 20-20-20 and some soil amp. I checked the soil ph and it was reading around 4.6, I added 1tbsp of fast acting lime to the surface of the pots but haven't watered the lime into the soil yet. I don't have the money for a good water ph meter, so I tried to check the water with my soil ph probe tester, but it wasn't a reliable reading ( it was reading very acidic, and then very alkline). Can somebody point me in the right direction to solve the problem please. I heard foliar feeding will help them fatsest. But can I folair feed on my buds during flowering? If so what do I use, and how much? I'm on ssi and have a 1 1/2 year old, so not much funds or time to research. But I really need the medicine, so I. Really need your guy's help please to save them!


----------



## onebadSandman (May 16, 2013)

Me too,me too!
has any one seen this before, don't have a lot of issues growing but here's one the has hit four weeks into flowering.

This morning 

Two days ago



'My Notes'
Blue Mystic-nirvana seedshop


03/02 planted-washed peet&.R.M.
&#8226;5gal.1/4S.S.,1/4R.M.&S.S.,1/2R.M.
in a 7gal. SmartPot.
03/07 up!
03/08 H20-Myco's & S.T.
03/12 H20- S.W
03/15-repotted,H20/Myco's 
03/18-H20
03/22-H20/AACT, not fully ready to water???, 
"Compact, 6th set of leaves still >3" tall = metalHalide? Or species? Green looks good!
03/24-cropped top, seaweed foliar.
03/27-aerated H20 
03/31-aerated H20
04/05-H20,completely Dry, gage wrong, runoff looked dead, no smell!
04/07-betterNeem oil/H20/soap, lights out 2hrs.
04/08-veg fert*. H20
&#8226; not lookin great
04/11 aerated H20
&#8226;tested runoff, Ph >7.0,TDS 1350ppm
Need to lower Ph of H20/soil, add acidic
to H20 water less every 4 
04/14 flower HPS 250w, lights off for 24hrs.
&#8226;temps high >[email protected]
04/15 Aerated H20. Trimmed bottom leaves(airflow)
&#8226;replaced 250W with 150w
04/19 aerated H20. Trimmed more leaves
&#8226;TDS 1261ppm
04/23 aerated H20/AACT 50%
&#8226;TDS 698ppm-before
04/27 aerated H20. Trimmed 7 leaves
05/01 H20/super-thrive. Trimmed leaves. replaced 15OW/250W
05/04 H20
05/08-AACT(MGS04,seaweed1,seaweed16, molasses,BigBloom,EWC, Myco's,
humic acid) 100%-TDS 659ppm
05/13 aerated H20/Big Bloom/ST
TDS 
05/16- deficiencies N/P, drooping fan leaves, purple stems and veins, yellowing and necrotic spots on same.
H20-fish emulsion,bat guano, molasses,


06/14-20/2013 =8/9wks flower

looking at my notes I would think it was over fret. I reuse super soil, and she is dry at the top two inches after two days, and needs to be watered after four. One mo. Into flower and I think it's P or nitrogen or both, didn't check Ph this morning.


----------



## TheGreenAbyss (May 21, 2013)

Hi all  Could also use some help working out what's wrong with my babies  This is my first grow so not super familiar with nute problem etc. looks..
They are under CFL's, about a month old from seed maybe? I have done some LST + Topping on some, but stopped it when i transplanted and then once the problems started occuring heavily.
Originally they where in just clay pebbles, but without a hydro setup. Just hand watering..so i decided to transplant them to soil. I used a mix of MG Organic / Perlite / Peat Moss / Small amount of clay pebbles mixed through...of ratio about 1: .5: .25. These problems only started about a week ago. I hadn't fed them for about 2 days, then my room-mate fed them once. I initially thought it might have been from an overfeed. I have since stopped feeding..just using seaweed extract once daily for stress. Now im not sure what it could be  Looked at alot of the photos but cant seem to pinpoint it.. The transplant was two days ago..check before the temp in the grow room is a little warm at the moment..had to move it all so its not setup 100% again. Any help is appreciated


----------



## mrgreenworld (May 21, 2013)

Hey greenabyss, I noticed your using the organic soil so your might want to check your soil ph. It might be a bit on the acidic side, which will cause nute lock (salt build up that stops the roots from absorbing its nutes). I would flush your plants with just ph balanced water and when the soil drys some repot them in bigger pots (3 gal atleast) and try using a bit more soil rather then the straight organic stuff. If your soil is still too acidic, then you'll need to add some dolomite lime to balance out your soil to more around 6.3 to 7. Invest in some superthrive also, it works wonders. I would also suggest giving the a good watering of balanced nutes (20-20-20), just to even everything out again. Folair feeding would be wise at this stage in your grow also. Give it 2 days after you've done all this and you should see some better happier plants! Hope this helps and that your girls make a quick and healthy recovery!


----------



## TheGreenAbyss (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the speedy reply mrgreenworld. Do i need a soil PH meter? Or can i ph check the water runoff? The reason i havn't fed anything else is the soil im using has time release nutes ><" Won't it fry them if i smash with water and nutes? And should i be
foliar feeding the nutes? or just water foliar feed? Thanks again  The girls also say thanks hehe


----------



## mrgreenworld (May 22, 2013)

Hey greenabyss, a ph soil teaster is helpful, but you can just check the runoff. You want your runoff to be around 5.8 to 6.3, which should put your soil right around 6.5 to 6.8 for a ph. Don't worry so much about the time release when you flush them (alot of those nutes will wash away when you flush). You will want to flush them with twice as much ph'd water as your pots can hold (example 3gal pots = 6gal of ph'd water needed to flush with). After you flush them, then check your runoff. If your runoff is good, then give them a couple days before adding your nutes. Some superthrive and soil amp would be wise to add in at this time after you flush. When you go to water them the next tiime afteryou flush them is when you should add the rest of your nutes (complete nute feeding example 20-20-20) that will also help to balance things out for you. And you should just folair feed with ph'd water until you see improvement, before you start adding nutes to your folair feed. A little advice would be when you do start folair feeding, just use 1/4 strength of nutes. Cause the leaves take the nutes in faster then through the soil. I really hope this helps you out and your girls. You should see results in just a couple days. Let me know how it works out for you ok. The more people working together on things, the better our lives can be.


----------



## TheGreenAbyss (May 23, 2013)

Quick update - I checked the PH of the soil, it read around 5.5, and the run-off PH test came to about 5.0. I flushed them today, and added a little dolomite lime on top of the soil. Foliar feeding PH'd water with a light strength seaweed mix at the moment..hopefully i will see some results in a few days  After they start reading a little better on the PH scale i will transplant into bigger pots. Thanks for the help mrgreenworld!


----------



## mrgreenworld (May 23, 2013)

Hey no problem greenabyss, glad I could help! I still suggest getting some superthrive and some soil amp, they work wonders, and you won't be disappointed! I used them on mine and they did a complete turn around in about 2 days. Remember the more you grow the more you'll learn, the more you'll learn the more you'll grow. Happy growing, and keep me posted greenabyss


----------



## pafik (May 23, 2013)

Hi there,
I have absolutely the same situation. 
*Hi there.
I have my first grow in process. But something is going wrong. Actually i have 16 plants (4 different species) and 8 of them are good and nice looking but other 8 are much more smaller and looking sick. Firstly, I thought that it depends on the species, but i found that even same type of weed have this issue. I have uploaded two photos of good and bad sample of the same type (white widow). They were kept absolutely in the same place, using the same light and nutrients. Today i transfered to bigger pots and left some of them(bad ones) outside for a while. advise me please... !!! what to do?*


----------



## ogderp (May 24, 2013)

I just went to check on my plants and I noticed that they're kind of wilted. They were completely fine and not wilted at all earlier today. The only things that I did today was give them 3 quarts of water and the excess drained out, and they got more sun than they normally do and I'm not giving them nutes yet. I've never observed my plants at night before, would they be doing this just to go to sleep or is it the cold? It's 62 degrees here and a little windy.


----------



## GOD HERE (May 24, 2013)

For the past three people, here's your solution: 

STOP OVER-WATERING YOUR PLANTS!!!

For one of you flushing will just make it worse.


----------



## NotDetermined (May 25, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I'm getting ready for growing and I've got everything sorted out but there is one big problem that has occurred and this might sound pretty ridiculous but I can only water it at 6 am and then water it again at 5, from 5 on I have no problem watering it every 2 hours or so but the problem is from the morning to 5 without watering... There is a lake near me, I found a great place to plant... Should I plant it next to the lake due to me not being able to water it before 5 so that it gets water naturally from the lake and it won't necessarily being over watered because I wont water it for a good chunk of the day. If not I doubt it but are their any solutions to this?

Thanks guys


----------



## GOD HERE (May 25, 2013)

NotDetermined said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm getting ready for growing and I've got everything sorted out but there is one big problem that has occurred and this might sound pretty ridiculous but I can only water it at 6 am and then water it again at 5, from 5 on I have no problem watering it every 2 hours or so but the problem is from the morning to 5 without watering... There is a lake near me, I found a great place to plant... Should I plant it next to the lake due to me not being able to water it before 5 so that it gets water naturally from the lake and it won't necessarily being over watered because I wont water it for a good chunk of the day. If not I doubt it but are their any solutions to this?
> 
> Thanks guys


Cannabis only needs to be watered every 2-3 days. One of the biggest mistakes people make is over watering and over ferting their plants.


----------



## mountainman4386 (May 26, 2013)

NotDetermined said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm getting ready for growing and I've got everything sorted out but there is one big problem that has occurred and this might sound pretty ridiculous but I can only water it at 6 am and then water it again at 5, from 5 on I have no problem watering it every 2 hours or so but the problem is from the morning to 5 without watering... There is a lake near me, I found a great place to plant... Should I plant it next to the lake due to me not being able to water it before 5 so that it gets water naturally from the lake and it won't necessarily being over watered because I wont water it for a good chunk of the day. If not I doubt it but are their any solutions to this?
> 
> Thanks guys


Definitely watering too much. Just wait for the leaves to droop a little or you can feel how heavy your cup/pots are before and after you water them to get a good idea when to water them next. The roots need to breathe and if you keep them saturated, you take away any chance of that.


----------



## Guitarrocker420 (Jun 6, 2013)

Its raining out and i noticed i had a small nut def problem, iron def i beleive. Should i go out asap and fed it. Or wait for the rain to pass and wait for the pots to dry out?????


----------



## bongwater830 (Jun 7, 2013)

Three babies born today! One was born with her "helmet" still attached. I tried gently nudging it hoping it would fall off, but it seems to be still clinging to something. Any suggestions as to how I can get her to shed her headgear? Thanks in advance. peace...bongwater


----------



## Guitarrocker420 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wf is this????


----------



## Buds30 (Jun 8, 2013)

cant see the pictures in OP. Something went wrong with pics.


----------



## Can'tthinkofausername (Jun 10, 2013)

can any one tell me what the hell is goin on with this girl all my other plants are healthy but this one has been lookin like this for 3 days now . growth has slowed drasticly  do I have a nute deficincy or over fert or over water or what please help


----------



## maxhiro (Jun 11, 2013)

This is my first time setting up a grow. Some particulars: 
The bulbs are all 23watt (100w equiv) daylight cfls. 
Using vigoro potting soil in all of the large (1gal) containers. 
The plants were watered 3 days ago with 1/4 (of called for ratio) all purpose miricle-gro fert in water. (when I noticed stems turning red and bottom leaves turning yellow and falling off.)
They are all generally under the same conditions so I'm curious as to why some are showing the yellowing/brown spotting on some of the leaves whereas others are just droopy looking. Below are the pictures for reference: (note first picture is just to get an idea of the setup, its much brighter than the picture.)


----------



## mackelby (Jun 11, 2013)

Wish the pictures where available from the original post


----------



## TheGreenAbyss (Jun 12, 2013)

Quick update on the girls - about 2ish weeks later and here they are. Repotted, changed soil (using Canna terra pro now) , changed watering schedule, doubled the lighting, added an extra fan for out-take and changed nutes + ferts. Also moved them into my homemade grow tent XD They are doing MUCH better now, explosive growth the last week, smelling AMAZING and just looking a lot better. Although new growth is still exhibiting burnt leaf tips :'( Any ideas? I'm not over-watering them as far i can tell, and not smashing them with food. Because it was a stressful time I didn't have the time or patience to try one thing at a time to determine the exact cause..i think it might have been a combination TBH. 

Any help with the burnt leaf tips is greatly appreciated as usual  

Also as you can see from the babies, they are starting to pale in colour like the big girls did previously..so i'm leaning towards the miracle grow soil being part of the problem. Glad i moved away from it.. **Also on a side note - I'm assuming these are sativa dominate from the leaf structure? Am I correct in thinking this?? Or could it be just crazy stunting keeping the leaves so skinny? **

PPS - Quick question on foliar feeding - I use a mix of nutes, rhizotonic, drive (Similar to superthrive from my understanding) and seaweed all at about a 1/4 or lower dose. How often can i foliar feed? Because i'm only soil watering every 3-4 days, is it alright to mist every second day? Or even everyday if i cut it more than 1/4 strength? They only get it once as lights go out atm.


----------



## guest34 (Jun 16, 2013)

hey everyone, looking for some help. cant figure out what these babies are missing. 

day 29 flower
3000 watts
full canna terra with call mag
sunshine #4 soil
7 gallon grow bags
watter every 2 days/ as needed.
feed every 2 waters.

i have like 6 different strains in same room and same everything that show none to little deff. but these pine apple expresss plants are deff missing something. 
what do you think??


----------



## december2012 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi, is there any way the pics on the page can be updated? All I see are question marks


----------



## s0lumn (Jun 22, 2013)

december2012 said:


> Hi, is there any way the pics on the page can be updated? All I see are question marks


same question


bump for pics


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 22, 2013)

shes been flowering for 17 days now .... why is she grow slow? why r the buds so small ?View attachment 2709784


----------



## Mindlessdrone (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello internet. I am trying my first indoor grow with 2 65k 105 CFL (not equivalent, actual wattage) im running one in the top of the closet enclosed in a small mylar reflected sprout area. im using one of the 65k CFL's to veg at the moment. i plan on transferring my kids into a 3 gallon pot and adding the second bulb. I know its early, but i also have 2 27k 105 watt spectrum that i will be using for flowering. right now my plants are inside an 18"x18"x20" saproling growth area inside peat pots using Fox Farm Ocean as my medium and i boil and then let my water sit at least over night before i use it. i began using the fox far trio of nutes from the time they embryonic leaves came out...and now i know that was a mistake. i was cutting it down to 1/8th the dosage on the feeding schedule. then my plants began to shoot up. then...they slowly began to stunt on me. one guy started to yellow around the edges and now its going brown. two others are getting yellow and are kinda droopy. i took a soil sample from all the individual plants and got really close to 7 on my pH scale (6.9) this seems roughly in the tolerance of the plants in terms of preventing lockout or salt buildup. the temps in the closet are a bit high (80) and spike to 85 in the day with humidity constant at 50%. i have two fans in the closet to help move air...but there isnt much i can do for venting. i took the trim off which gave me a 2 inch by 36 inch passive vent hole at the top. intake isnt an issue as the bottom of the door allows a lot of fresh air to move in. i flushed my plants and will not be adding any nutes for a while...using such a small pot i had to water frequently with the temps in the room so i think i may have gotten a bit too much big bloom into the soil. im attaching a few pics to show the sprouting area, the damage on some and a reference plant that seems to be doing ok. they are all 2 weeks old from (bag)seed. 

pic 1 major damage (i know nutrient water got splashed on this plant accidently)View attachment 2711732

pic 2 semi healthy View attachment 2711735

pic 3 droopy View attachment 2711738

pic 4 sprout areaView attachment 2711741


----------



## HayesYHaze (Jul 10, 2013)

Update OP pics please!


----------



## jessec (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm having a problem with sprouting seeds . Every time i plant a seed it seems to sprout out very small. This ain't my first time growing and i never had this problem . I started using kroger drinking water instead of distelled water . Could that be the problem or could it be because the seeds im using ? I've got the seeds from Attitude and they were all small. Can anybody give me some info?


----------



## orellej (Jul 23, 2013)

i didn't see grasshoppers in that list... any ideas on how to get rid of hoppers in the greenhouse? they are all over but got into the greenhouse and are having a ball. help! j


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

orellej said:


> i didn't see grasshoppers in that list... any ideas on how to get rid of hoppers in the greenhouse? they are all over but got into the greenhouse and are having a ball. help! j


you can spray your plants with insecticidal spray which is the chemical way of doing it or you can do flour http://pestcontroloptions.com/insect-control/get-rid-of-grasshoppers-the-eco-friendly-way


----------



## HBlack34242 (Jul 24, 2013)

Not sure if the first post went through


----------



## HBlack34242 (Jul 24, 2013)

I was wondering if you experience grow can tell me what's wrong with my plant from looking at its leaves. I think it's nutes burn. My reserviour has 5.9pH, 1889 ppm, 71F. I used Jungle juice products. But I added advance nutrients "Beastie Bloome" I think that did it. I have 7 plants in flower and this one seems to be the worse while others are fine.

I went ahead and flushed anyway and started a new reserviore without "beastie Bloom" Any comments and help is appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## HBlack34242 (Jul 24, 2013)

Some of the leaves are burnt. Is it nutes problem or heat problem? There are few of these leaves all dried up. Should I be concern or is this normal. Thanks


----------



## HBlack34242 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry the upload didn't allowed me to turn the picture. But on my iPhone the pictures are up right.


----------



## Sheesh420 (Jul 25, 2013)

They're awfully pale. Why are you adding Beastie Bloomz to a plant that doesn't appear to even be flowering. Is it even showing sex yet?

What week are they in?


----------



## Sheesh420 (Jul 25, 2013)

If the answer is they're in veg or they haven't started flowering compounded by you stopped giving them your old nutes when you went to Beastie ... I'd say early stage of N deficiency.

Also PPM is way higher than it should be... even for bloom and those look like they're in veg to me. 

What week again?


----------



## legendsofbud (Jul 25, 2013)

what is all this about burnt looking leaves that kill ya plant??my mate has 5 bubblegummers 4 on a bioponic drip/constant water system 1 on its own hand reared they are all about 4 feet but only the hand reared is not displaying a uniform lime green color they are all in soil and all 4 get loads of oxygen rich water with weak nutes and a fungus innoculant he tried stronger nutes ,foliar feeding flushing,even flushed with h2o2 but nothing!


edux10 said:


> it needs more pics on over fert. It took me a while to figure it out cuz that dont really explain. i thought it was Mg or Cal and gave them more when they needed a good flush.
> 
> What is a good ppm to be feeding at in various weeks would help a lot of people, I have noticed a lot of and had the burnt looking yellow leavest that kill your plant question


----------



## legendsofbud (Jul 25, 2013)

this is a bit pointless replying now mate but thos plants are all babies just into vegging you shouldnt try and flower baby plants youll get all types of freaky problems.but a mate has started some bubble gummers there 4 feet and say 5 weeks old but that lime green color on your leaves arwe on his too did you ever manage to sort out the problem?how? cheers


----------



## jaik (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't get the pictures to show.


----------



## greenexpress (Jul 27, 2013)

Looking for help. Can somebody tell me what is this and what cause it.


----------



## kvicic (Jul 28, 2013)

Few things to ask:

Probably due of shock when moving plant outside, some plants have strange leaves. Plants however grow nice, can this have any consequences?


On few plants which start flowering (shocked from moving outside):



Is it possible to be decay or mold?

Thanks for help.


----------



## thecoolman (Jul 31, 2013)

Warning og raskal white master seeds have a mosaic virus probably TMV. Heavy virus.. 5 out of 6 have extreme classic mosaic mottling pattern
these were run along side jjs stardawg, cabin fever seeds blue chem, and some various pices genetics seeds all were very healthy all other plants in all rooms healthy. OG Rascal is spreading a fucking virus
I am not a newbie and no its not a nute or environment problem! I dont post pics but after looking I found another guy with the exact same thing on this strain although not as severe
Unfortunately there is not alot of reports out on white master. Need to disinfect and find another very heavy indica. Hope it doesnt spread.


----------



## Rahjagoo (Aug 1, 2013)

*Hi everyone and thanks for trying to help me out. 

So i got 3 seeds from Dutch Passion and sprouted one seed, It grew fine but it had some coloring problems with the leafs, mainly with the big leafs first. Its now 3ft tall and looking good, over time i might have fixed it. So i took some clones, and guess what I'm having the same problem over again. Take a look at these pics i took. i think the clones are about 1-2 1/2 weeks old. I DID have some mites, but i Azamax that hard core. I'll tell you know though that i swear i had this problem first then the mites showed up and made things worse.

They are under a T5 with 8 bulbs, with alternate bulb colors. The soil they are in is SUNSHINE Mix 4 ADVANCED, Red Dixie cups with no holes in the bottom. Feeding them about 1/4 strength (just upped from 1/5 in last feeding, witch was the 30th) with Advanced Nutrients Sensi Grow A&B, B-25, and a little Vita Boost Pro. Only the white widows are showing this. But some other clones (Royal Queen-Critical) are just showing this. 

Please take a look! The last 2 pictures are the Royal Queen Critical, And the 3rd to last with just the light coloring at the top is a Royal Queen Fruit Spirit.*


----------



## ChieFn w/The Chief (Aug 2, 2013)

HELP with plant PROBLEMheres my blue mystic auto on day 30 ive been doing lst with supercropping and topping/fim my plant is 12 1/2 in around x 7in tall




but im having an issue I think my be nitrogen or ph related if some one could help ??? as well as this is my new grow room set up if you see my other post > my ph is running around 6-7.5 so im not sure I started less then a week ago with fish fertz 5-1-1 thinking it might be nitrogen problem but still no change . im growing in a 5gallon fabric smart pot and the only nuts I use right now are superthrive and blackstrap molasses im planning on starting in 1-2 weeks with jobs 4-4-4 all purpose any help on the problem would really help as well as comments on how good of a training job im doing this is my first grow 0 and its stating with all the lower older leaves the new growth looks good but is a little slower then id like , im doing a ton of LST and topping I thought some of the slowed growth may be due to to much stress ??? any help or advice would be greatly appreciated as well as comments on my grow since this is my first one im wondering how im doing?​


----------



## smokehouse (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm having a problem with an outdoor garden. The branch tips turned black on otherwise very healthy looking plants. In 3 weeks it has spread down the branches and stems have turned purplish black. The leaves are small and blackish green. I've seen this before but only in a few branch tips. It doesnt look like any fungus or insect problem I've seen before. Can anyone help? I'm running out of time and hope not to lose the whole garden


----------



## ChieFn w/The Chief (Aug 3, 2013)

hey SMOKEHOUSE how is your nut schedule aswell do you have any pics? heres something that's helping me , since its so hard to get good advice in time anyways . hope this link helps . http://growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms


----------



## smokehouse (Aug 3, 2013)

ChieFn w/The Chief said:


> hey SMOKEHOUSE how is your nut schedule aswell do you have any pics? heres something that's helping me , since its so hard to get good advice in time anyways . hope this link helps . http://growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms


Nutes are right on. I've been growing for 20 yrs. First time this has happened. Didnt think to take pics but i have seen itin a book or online somewhere. I'll check out that link. Thanks


----------



## smokehouse (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah thats a good site for beginners. All those pics are in one or more of my books. My problem may be environmental or possibly even genetic. I've grown the same seeds with success before though


----------



## dave1960 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi you all hey I know Im opening a can of worms on this but this is a Bubblicious plant I had fungus gnats and have used dunks and now caps bennies I flushed the pot/container I am using coco and t5 lighting I use fox farms grow big and I am having trouble figuring out whats wrong with this plant, she has new growth but it seems to me its a heat issue as 3 of my plants have the same look but my female in flower dosent have this look I have a bad ass fan moving the air so for now I have raised my lights I use 1/4 strength nutes and feed every other time so feed then water,then feed any ideas would be appreciated..I wouldnt think its a lack of any nutes and the grow area stays about 80 to 85 degrees as Idont have a ac in the room just a small ghetto grow if you can feel me...thanks you all


----------



## kovi421 (Aug 6, 2013)

i got two problems here,i just transplanted the one with leaf decoloration,the other one is intresting too,in 1 day these white things just attacked my girl!help me if u can!


----------



## lax123 (Sep 2, 2013)

pictures in #1 r not loading for me, do they for u?


----------



## Kardijan (Sep 2, 2013)

I am a new grower. The leaves on two of my three plants have begun to turn purple & shrivel up. At first, I thought it was low nitrogen, so I added some molasses & water. On second & closer look, though, I have found some little holes in the leaves. So, could it be an insect that's killing the chlorophyll in the leaves, a nitrogen deficiency, or both? Or is it something entirely different? The third plant is healthy & green & appears to be growing better than the other two. It is the whole leaf that is turning a deep purple & shrivelling up. The plants are about 1 foot tall, plus or minus. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DD2212 (Sep 5, 2013)

This is my first time growing. My plants have been in the soil for a month now. Im not sure if it is a nutrient deficiency or imbalanced pH. I'm using foxfarm soil trio, distilled water I test the water with a pool kit(I finally ordered a horticultural pH control kit) an the pH reads 6.8-7.2 an the chlorine is 0-.5. My plants have been good so far up until a week ago. I also had a gnat problem an used organic gardening garden safe Fungicide3 an its been working but idk if its a coincidence or a effect from the fungicide. I'm thinking it was the pH imbalanced and nutrient lockout. Please give me your advice for this will not be my last time growing. The plant that has upward leaves is a trainwreck its had problems from the start an it was acting up first so i clipped the affected leaves hoping it wasnt a contagious disease for my other plants to get. Thanks


----------



## Readytogrowbud (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm a noob and I grew her from seedling. She about 4 weeks. She was looking good until I saw those to spots then I thought it would be a good idea to get a water bottle and spray with fert mix the I use. I'm using mg soil and mg fert mix 20-20-20 the light I'm using is a cfl 27k 2850 lumen 42 watt bulb about 4" away.
Can someone help this noob.


----------



## *BUDS (Sep 10, 2013)

What is this? Is this the thread where your too scared to post in 'PLANT PROBLEMS' in fear of being attacked. I understand your fears son but if you want fast answers go to where the growers are GMG or MPP and stop hiding in here where we cant find you, you bunch a pussies.


----------



## Whirlygig (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi All,


I hope I'm posting this in the right place.
Firstly, apologies - for some reason, I am unable to see the pics in the thread.


A little background:
I would say that this is my first grow, however it would be a little more accurate to say that my setup and attention was never going to be right (for many reasons) for about 3 months, but I decided to "break the kit in" by doing a sort of "test" grow whilst I sorted my life out 


Kit:
2m*2m Budbox Titan Tent
8*11ltr WILMA System with CANNA Profesional Soil
4*400W HPS Lights
Optomiser Vega Reflectors
Extraction fan, carbon filter and 6" intake fan
Fans running constantly when lights on, intermittently (30min every 2 hours) when off
Humidity sometimes goes way high ~90% but ave is 40% (perhaps I should run the fans constantly??)
Temperature is ~23c-27c day 16c-18c night
WILMA water system 30mins twice in 24hr cycle (think I'm going to have to increase this - opinions welcome)


I have only been able to be on site once every week (or so!)


Strains Growing:
White Widow * 1
Super Skunk * 3
Northern High Lights * 4 (clones) + 1* Mother (which is now in flowering with its offspring!)
Mother was started from seed and grown outdoors for about 6 weeks in soil/compost/perlight mix. 


Seeds Propagated, clones rooted under T5HO light - ~2 weeks
Veg for ~4 weeks under 2* 400W HPS lights on 18/6 cycle 
Nutrients: Aqua Vega


Currently in flowering 4/5 weeks and counting
Nutrients: Aqua Flora


Main problems encountered:
1: Mother has been abused and neglected: Whilst I have attached an extra drip feed from the WILMA system to the mother, the first time I left it (whilst in Veg stage), I came back to find it hadn't been watered properly and it looked so wilted I thought it would be dead - it recovered (brilliantly and completely!!)
2 weeks later - same happened but worse. It partially recovered (
growth on the inside of the plant shriveled and died, but the outside has recovered and as there is sentimental value attached  I have kept it going, though I know is will have been seriously stilted!!)


2: I made the mistake of using almost full strength nutrient during the first two weeks of veg - I got nute burn (in varying degrees per strain - but all in all - mild (I think)) After adjusting it was all better by next time.


3: Got a little nute burn again when switched into flowering and changing nutes - but again - all seemingly recovered.


Other than that - it has all been amazing so far - until now.


Just returned after leaving my babies for 2 full weeks. I thought the water tank would last as I had a top up (water only) tank feeding it, but I think the feed was set too low and I estimate that the water ran out 2 days ago.


My concern is around various discoloration of some leaves.
I have attached photos as examples of what I am seeing and hoped I could get some feedback on what these are, should I worry about them, what should I do, if anything?


The vast majority of the leaves are absolutely fine but there are a few that look like the pics, and it would seem that the little spotting you can see on the two photos showing the least "damage" is more widespread (say 10% of the leaves)


All feedback, advice, comments welcome.
I will post some more pics after I take some tonight after lights out 





BIG thanks in advance

WhirlyGig


----------



## 4tay123 (Sep 16, 2013)

hi can anyone help me I am growing a utomia haze my seed is now in the germination process . I only have your Miracle Grow potting soil mix can I grow my hair is in this all because I heard that miracle grow sucks..?


----------



## Nizza (Sep 20, 2013)

the only reason i'd grow in something like MG soil is if it was only intended for mothering, not smoking. It may be too hot~ try adding some extra perlite or something. If i were you though, with a nice seed, i'd pay the 20 bucks for some good starter soil and something to transplant to.


----------



## IrishPixelPixie (Sep 23, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/728620-somebody-please-help-maiden-distress.html#post9638532


----------



## billbilly (Sep 24, 2013)

Where r the pics? If its a sticky i would have thought the pics would b there...


----------



## zmanz1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I did a SOG outside to just try a few thousand seeds they came up really nice did it late in season but at some point the top leaves got wilted and looked burnt now all the bud sites are all purple leaves think its a fungas or just lack of nutes? did another site jus like it with just a few hundred have 60 now and none of those turned purple outside of some of the stems.... Used real wood ash over the soil with some compost didnt add any nutes until recently..


----------



## topfuel29 (Sep 24, 2013)

Collection of information to help those with plant problems.
Some of it has all ready been posted in other places. trying to bring it all together in this post.

Even if your new to growing you can match up pictures with your problems.
Have faith in yourself. Start a new thread in the plant problems section. RIU Members Love to Help fellow Growers 





















































Considering most growers these days use 2 or 3 part nutrients, most of these problems shouldn't appear...more than likely the problem will be a pH imbalance which can result in the plant showing problems that you can easily confuse with with other problems or deficiences. So i found 2 pH charts that are very usefull and show the correct pH ranges for cannabis and what nutrients will be available at certain pH ranges :smoke












Improper pH can look like this












But in some cases, the plants can be in all the correct ranges but still be dying, lacking in growth, etc. and if you dont know what your looking for and how to fix these problems, your entire crop can go to waste so i hope the following helps fellow growers and newbies alike

Nitrogen







Nitrogen is a key Element in the production of Amino Acids, which are the building block of Proteins. Many plant hormones contain Nitrogen as well as Chlorophyll, DNA and RNA (Genetic materials), and a myriad of enzymes that help control and regulate growth. Nitrogen is the most mobile element.
Plants suffering from this deficiency are distinct in their pattern of yellowing. Yellowing starts on the older leaves and progresses upward, leaving the top parts of the plant green.
Notice that the large fan leaves are yellowing and turning purple-ish. from the bottom up.
Feeding with a high N fert will clear it up, like an emulsion of fish at 5-1-1.
NOTE: Leaves will turn pale green, then yellow evenly. There are no intervenial striping or yellow patches. Color is uniform over the entire leaf. Yellowing is expected during flushing, as the plant is using up all available internal nutrients...

Phosphorous












Phosphorous deficiencies are distinct. Purple stems, leaf stems, leaf veins and stunted growth are a sure sign of a Phosphorous deficiency. Leaves will also tend to be smaller and dark green, and may or may not include necrotic patches. Bud size will be smaller and underdeveloped, as will the root mass.
Phosphorous is used for plant energy by being assimilated into molecules called Adenosine-tri-phosphate, or ATP. This molecule is necessary for any plant activity that requires energy such as root growth, flowering, respiration, and vegetative growth.
A good all-around fertilizer like Peter's 20-20-20 will clear this up.

Potassium







Potassium deficiencies are identified by necrosis on the margins of larger fan leaves. Necrotic patches can be seen on the leaves as well. Leaves will eventually turn yellow, brown and die off. Most of the plants that show signs of a Potassium deficiency are going to be the tallest and best looking plants you have.
Potassium serves to aid in the process of photosynthesis, nutrient uptake, respiration, and is a key to sturdy stems and disease resistance. Having an adequate supply for the plant early in its life stage will keep your seedlings from falling over.
Again, feeding with a good all-around fertilizer will clear it up as well. You can also use wood ashes and water them into your soil to fix this. You'll need to replace your soil's holding capacity of Potassium, and have a surplus before it will become available to the roots again.

Magnesium


















A magnesium deficient plant is identified by intervenial chlorosis, necrosis, and eventually a lockout of plant nutrients. The problems starts at the bottom of the plants and works its way up.
Chlorophyll has the same structure as Hemoglobin, except that it has a magnesium atom in place of the Iron atom. Chlorophyll is how plants make sugars to feed the process of building ATP through the Krebs cycle.
Treating with an Epsom salts mix will clear this right up.

Sulphur







If you ever see this in your plants, then you can be assured that you have this deficiency. Look for yellowing starting from the top, and progressing down, including the veins of the leaves. Treat the same as a Mg deficiency.
Sulphur is an important element in the structures of amino acids and proteins, and is needed for normal plant respiration and metabolism of sugars and other compounds.

Calcium

https://cannabis.community.forums.ozstoners.com/cannaversity/uploads/14planthlpr.jpg[//IMG]

Calcium is an important co-enzyme in the production of fatty acids, cell membranes, and is necessary for normal mitosis/cell division. A Ca deficiency will stunt plant growth. Acidic soils may increase the risk of a Ca def. Treat with limestone.

Boron 

[IMG]https://cannabis.community.forums.ozstoners.com/cannaversity/uploads/15planthlpr.jpg

This is a rare occurrence and is exemplified by small gray or necrotic patches on the growing shoots which eventually die.
Fixing this is done easily by applying a foliar spray of eyewash containing Boric Acid. That picture is not really the best IMO, but it shows a gray patch on a leaf that is indicative of what to look for. This will most likely occur in outdoor grows. 

Copper







A copper deficiency is commonly mistaken for an over fertilization problem, but it is set apart by the growing tips dieing off first along with the crispy leaves. The new shoots will die from the tips and margins first, often going brown or even white before they die.
A foliar feeding with a commercial fungicide containing Copper (ie. Copper Sulphate) will clear it up, but the damaged leaves may never recover.

Iron












An Iron deficiency will mask a Magnesium deficiency. If you look at the newer growth, that will be where the plant exhibits the intervenial chlorosis typically differentiating it from a Magnesium deficiency.
Notice how the top of the plant is exhibiting intervenial chlorosis and the lower part is unaffected.



Manganese






A Manganese deficiency exhibits a general chlorosis, followed by yellowing patches and necrotic patches between the veins of the larger fan leaves.

Molybdenum






A Molybdenum deficient plant will exhibit yellowing necrotic leaves from the tips inward, with necrotic lesions present from the tips inward. A very distinctive feature is that it occurs in the middle of the plant. It also may spread to the rest of the plant if not stopped, eventually killing your plant.
Fritted Trace Elements may be added to your soil mix as you prepare it for planting. A good Hydroponic nutrient should contain ample micros to get your plant through its lifecycle.

Zinc







A Zinc deficient plant is obvious from the wispy new growth with twisted leaflets at 90°. There is also intervenial chlorosis at the top of the plant that is commonly confused with an Iron deficiency.
Notice in this picture that the older grown leaves are relatively unaffected and healthy.



Over Fertilization












This is a very common problem that can be disguised as an improper pH, or light burning, as well as a myriad of other problems.
The first picture masks as over Nitrification, but notice how the entire leaf is curled under, not just the tip.
The second photo displays many problems associated with overferting, some of which could be a simple imbalance of pH and a certain nutrient/micro lockout at the given pH.

Over watering / lack of Dissolved Oxygen

















Droopy leaves and lower leaf yellowing are indications of persistent over watering problems.

Over Nitrification







The above picture shows the claw: indicative of over Nitrification. Some growers loadup their plants with Nitrogen prior to flowering. This will prepare them for the stretch to follow, and will increase bud production if induced a few weeks prior to blooming the plant.

Radiant Heat







Radiant heat is also called light burn. Typically, topmost leaves will become pale green, then turn brown as the burn progresses. Plants on the outmost edge of the garden will remain a healthy dark green, with light burned plants directly underneath the reflectors in a circular pattern.












NITROGEN (N)
Pale plants, red stems, smaller growth. Rapid yellowing of lower leaves progressing up the plant. Add any chemical fertilizer containing N. Treated plants recover in about a week.
PHOSPHORUS (P)
Slow or stunted growth, red stems. Smaller leaves that are dark green. Lower leaves yellow and die. Add chemical fertilizer containing P. Affected leaves will not show recovery but new growth will apear normal.
POTASSIUM (K)
Affected plants are usually tallest and appear to be most vigorous. Necrotic spots form on lower leaves. Red stems. Leaves appear pale or yellow. Add chemical fertilizer containing K.
CALCIUM (Ca)
Lack of calcium in the soil results in the soil becoming too acid. This leads to Mg or Fe deficiency or very slow stunted growth. Treat by foliar feeding with one teaspoon of dolomatic lime per quart of water until condition improves.
SULFER (S)
Plants suffering from S definciencies exhibit yellowing of new growth. Mix one tablespoon of Epsom salts per gallon of water until condition improves.
MAGNESIUM (Mg)
Lower leaves yellow and may even turn white while veins remain dark green. Blades die and curl upward.
IRON (Fe)
Leaves on growing shoots turn pale and veins remain dark green. pH imbalances make iron insoluble. Foliar feed with chemical fertilizer containing Fe or rusty water.
MANGANESE (Mn)
Necrotic and yellow spots form on top leaves. Mn deficiency occurs when large amounts of Mg are present in the soil. Foliar feed with any chemical fertilizer containing Mn.
BORON (B)
Growing shoots turn grey or die. Growing shoots appear burnt. Treat with one teaspoon of Boric acid (sold as eyewash) per gallon of water.
MOLYBDENUM (Mb)
Yellowing of middle leaves. Foliar feed with chemical fertilizer containing Mb.
ZINC (Zn)
White areas form at leaf tips and between veins. Occurs in alkaline soils. Zn deficiency can be treated by burying galvanized nails in the soil. Chemical fertilizer containing Zn can also be used.
OVER FERTILIZATION
Causes leaf tips to appear yellow or burnt. To correct soil should be flushed with three gallons of water per one gallon of soil.

Cannabis Nutrient Disorders
Cannabis nutrient disorders are caused by too much or too little of one or several nutrients being available. These nutrients are made available between a pH range of 5 and 7 and a total dissolved solids (TDS) range of 800 to 3000 PPM. Maintaining these conditions is the key to proper nutrient uptake.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nutrients: Over twenty elements are needed for a plant to grow. Carbon, hydrogen and oxygen are absorbed from the air and water. The rest of the elements, called mineral nutrients, are dissolved in the nutrient solution. The primary or macro- nutrients (nitrogen (N), phosphorus (P) and potassium (K)) are the elements plants use the most. Calcium (Ca) and magnesium (Mg) are secondary nutrients and used in smaller amounts. Iron (Fe), sulfur (S), manganese (Mn), boron (B), molybdenum (Mo), zinc (Zn) and copper (Cu) are micro-nutrients or trace elements. Trace elements are found in most soils. Rockwool (hydroponic) fertilizers must contain these trace elements, as they do not normally exist in sufficient quantities in rockwool or water. Other elements also play a part in plant growth. Aluminum, chlorine, cobalt, iodine, selenium, silicon, sodium and vanadium are not normally included in nutrient mixes. They are required in very minute amounts that are usually present as impurities in the water supply or mixed along with other nutrients.
*NOTE: The nutrients must be soluble (able to be dissolved in water) and go into solution.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Macro-nutrients Nitrogen (N) is primary to plant growth. Plants convert nitrogen to make proteins essential to new cell growth. Nitrogen is mainly responsible for leaf and stem growth as well as overall size and vigor. Nitrogen moves easily to active young buds, shoots and leaves and slower to older leaves. Deficiency signs show first in older leaves. They turn a pale yellow and may die. New growth becomes weak and spindly. An abundance of nitrogen will cause soft, weak growth and even delay flower and fruit production if it is allowed to accumulate.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Phosphorus (P) is necessary for photosynthesis and works as a catalyst for energy transfer within the plant. Phosphorus helps build strong roots and is vital for flower and seed production. Highest levels of phosphorus are used during germination, seedling growth and flowering. Deficiencies will show in older leaves first. Leaves turn deep green on a uniformly smaller, stunted plant. Leaves show brown or purple spots.
NOTE: Phosphorus flocculates when concentrated and combined with calcium.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Potassium (K) activates the manufacture and movement of sugars and starches, as well as growth by cell division. Potassium increases chlorophyll in foliage and helps regulate stomata openings so plants make better use of light and air. Potassium encourages strong root growth, water uptake and triggers enzymes that fight disease. Potassium is necessary during all stages of growth. It is especially important in the development of fruit. Deficiency signs of potassium are: plants are the tallest and appear healthy. Older leaves mottle and yellow between veins, followed by whole leaves that turn dark yellow and die. Flower and fruit drop are common problems associated with potassium deficiency. Potassium is usually locked out by high salinity.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Secondary Nutrients Magnesium (Mg) is found as a central atom in the chlorophyll molecule and is essential to the absorption of light energy. Magnesium aids in the utilization of nutrients, neutralizes acids and toxic compounds produced by the plant. Deficiency signs of magnesium are: Older leaves yellow from the center outward, while veins remain green on deficient plants. Leaf tips and edges may discolor and curl upward. Growing tips turn lime green if the deficiency progresses to the top of the plant.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Calcium (Ca) is fundamental to cell manufacture and growth. Soil gardeners use dolomite lime, which contains calcium and magnesium, to keep the soil sweet or buffered. Rockwool gardeners use calcium to buffer excess nutrients. Calcium moves slowly within the plant and tends to concentrate in roots and older growth. Consequently young growth shows deficiency signs first. Deficient leaf tips, edges and new growth will turn brown and die back. If too much calcium is applied early in life, it will stunt growth as well. It will also flocculate when a concentrated form is combined with potassium.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trace Elements Sulphur (S) is a component of plant proteins and plays a role in root growth and chlorophyll supply. Distributed relatively evenly with largest amounts in leaves which affects the flavor and odor in many plants. Sulphur, like calcium, moves little within plant tissue and the first signs of a deficiency are pale young leaves. Growth is slow but leaves tend to get brittle and stay narrower than normal.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Iron (Fe) is a key catalyst in chlorophyll production and is used in photosynthesis. A lack of iron turns leaves pale yellow or white while the veins remain green. Iron is difficult for plants to absorb and moves slowly within the plant. Always use chelated (immediately available to the plant) iron in nutrient mixes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manganese (Mg) works with plant enzymes to reduce nitrates before producing proteins. A lack of manganese turns young leaves a mottled yellow or brown.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zinc (Z) is a catalyst and must be present in minute amounts for plant growth. A lack of zinc results in stunting, yellowing and curling of small leaves. An excess of zinc is uncommon but very toxic and causes wilting or death.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Copper (C) is a catalyst for several enzymes. A shortage of copper makes new growth wilt and
causes irregular growth. Excesses of copper causes sudden death. Copper is also used as a fungicide and wards off insects and diseases because of this property.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Boron (B) is necessary for cells to divide and protein formation. It also plays an active role in
pollination and seed production.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Molybdenum (Mn) helps form proteins and aids the plant's ability to fix nitrogen from the air. A
deficiency causes leaves to turn pale and fringes to appear scorched. Irregular leaf growth may also result.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
These nutrients are mixed together to form a complete plant fertilizer. The mix contains all the
nutrients in the proper ratios to give plants all they need for lush, rapid growth. The fertilizer is
dissolved in water to make a nutrient solution. Water transports these soluble nutrients into contact with the plant roots. In the presence of oxygen and water, the nutrients are absorbed through the root hairs.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Key on Nutrient Disorders
To use the Problem-Solver, simply start at #1 below. When you think you've found the problem, read the Nutrients section to learn more about it. Diagnose carefully before
making major changes. 1) a) If the problem affects only the bottom or middle of the plant go to #2.
b) If it affects only the top of the plant or the growing tips, skip to #10. If the problem seems to affect the entire plant equally, skip to #6.
2) a) Leaves are a uniform yellow or light green; leaves die & drop; growth is slow. Leaf margins are not curled-up noticeably. >> Nitrogen (N) deficiency.
b) If not, go to #3.
3) a) Margins of the leaves are turned up, and the tips may be twisted. Leaves are yellowing (and may turn brown), but the veins remain somewhat green. >> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency.
b) If not, go to #4.
4) a) Leaves are browning or yellowing. Yellow, brown, or necrotic (dead) patches, especially around the edges of the leaf, which may be curled. Plant may be too tall. >> Potassium (K) deficiency.
b) If not, keep reading
5) a) Leaves are dark green or red/purple. Stems and petioles may have purple & red on them. Leaves may turn yellow or curl under. Leaf may drop easily. Growth may be slow and
leaves may be small. >> Phosphorous (P) deficiency.
b) If not, go to #6.
6) a) Tips of leaves are yellow, brown, or dead. Plant otherwise looks healthy & green. Stems may be soft >> Over-fertilization (especially N), over-watering, damaged roots, or
insufficient soil aeration (use more sand or perlite. Occasionally due to not enough N, P, or K.
b) If not, go to #7.
7) a) Leaves are curled under like a ram's horn, and are dark green, gray,
brown, or gold. >> Over-fertilization (too much N).
b) If not, go to #8
 a) The plant is wilted, even though the soil is moist. >>Over-fertilization, soggy soil, damaged roots, disease; copper deficiency (very unlikely).
b) If not, go to #9.
9) a) Plants won't flower, even though they get 12 hours of darkness for over 2 weeks. >> The night period is not completely dark. Too much nitrogen. Too much pruning or cloning.
b) If not, go to #10...
10) a) Leaves are yellow or white, but the veins are mostly green. >> Iron (Fe) deficiency.
b) If not, #11.
11) a) Leaves are light green or yellow beginning at the base, while the leaf
margins remain green. Necrotic spots may be between veins. Leaves are not twisted. >> Manganese (Mn) deficiency.
b) If not, #12.
12) a) Leaves are twisted. Otherwise, pretty much like #11. >> Zinc (Zn)
deficiency.
b) If not, #13.
13) a) Leaves twist, then turn brown or die. >> The lights are too close to the plant. Rarely, a Calcium (Ca) or Boron (B) deficiency.
b) If not You may just have a weak plant.

Solutions to Nutrient Deficiencies
The Nutrients: Nitrogen - Plants need lots of N during vegging, but it's easy to overdo it. Added too much? Flush the soil with plain water. Soluble nitrogen (especially nitrate) is the form that's the most quickly available to the roots, while insoluble N (like urea) first needs to be broken down by microbes in the soil before the roots can absorb it. Avoid excessive ammonium nitrogen, which can interfere with other nutrients. Too much N delays flowering. Plants should be allowed to become N-deficient late in flowering for best flavor.
Magnesium - Mg-deficiency is pretty common since marijuana uses lots of it and many fertilizers don't have enough of it. Mg-deficiency is easily fixed with ¼ teaspoon/gallon of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water) or foliar feed at ½ teaspoon/quart. When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil for Mg. Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients.
Potassium - Too much sodium (Na) displaces K, causing a K deficiency. Sources of high salinity are: baking soda (sodium bicarbonate "pH-up"), too much manure, and the use of water-softening filters (which should not be used). If the problem is Na, flush the soil. K can get locked up from too much Ca or ammonium nitrogen, and possibly cold weather.
Phosphorous - Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency.
Iron - Fe is unavailable to plants when the pH of the water or soil is too high. If deficient, lower the pH to about 6.5 (for rockwool, about 5.7), and check that you're not adding too much P, which can lock up Fe. Use iron that's chelated for maximum availability. Read your fertilizer's ingredients - chelated iron might read something like "iron EDTA". To much Fe without adding enough P can cause a P-deficiency.
Manganese - Mn gets locked out when the pH is too high, and when there's too much iron. Use
chelated Mn.
Zinc - Also gets locked out due to high pH. Zn, Fe, and Mn deficiencies often occur together, and are usually from a high pH. Don't overdo the micro-nutrients- lower the pH if that's the problem so the
nutrients become available. Foliar feed if the plant looks real bad. Use chelated zinc.

Check Your Water
- Crusty faucets and shower heads mean your water is "hard," usually due to too many minerals. Tap water with a TDS (total dissolved solids) level of more than around 200ppm (parts per million) is "hard" and should be looked into, especially if your plants have a chronic problem. Ask your water company for an analysis listing, which will usually list the pH, TDS, and mineral levels (as well as the pollutants, carcinogens, etc) for the tap water in your area. This is a common request, especially in this day and age, so it shouldn't raise an eyebrow. Regular water filters will not reduce a high TDS level, but the costlier reverse-osmosis units, distillers, and de-ionizers will. A digital TDS meter (or EC = electrical conductivity meter) is an incredibly useful tool for monitoring the nutrient levels of nutrient solution, and will pay for itself before you know it. They run about $40 and up. General Feeding Tips - Pot plants are very adaptable, but a general rule of thumb is to use more nitrogen & less phosphorous during the vegetative period, and the exact opposite during the flowering period. For the veg. period try a N:K ratio of about 10:7:8 (which of course is the same ratio as 20:14:16), and for flowering plants, 4:8:8. Check the pH after adding nutrients. If you use a reservoir, keep it circulating and change it every 2 weeks. A general guideline for TDS levels is as follows: seedlings = 50-150 ppm; unrooted clones = 100-350 ppm; small plants = 400-800 ppm; large plants = 900-1800 ppm; last week of flowering = taper off to plain water. These numbers are just a guideline, and many factors can change the actual level the plants will need. Certain nutrients are "invisible" to TDS meters, especially organics, so use TDS level only as an estimate of actual nutrient levels. When in doubt about a new fertilizer, follow the fertilizer's directions for feeding tomatoes. Grow a few tomato or radish plants nearby for comparison. PH - The pH of water after adding any nutrients should be around 5.9-6.5 (in rockwool, 5.5-6.1) . Generally speaking, the micro-nutrients (Fe, Zn, Mn, Cu) get locked out at a high pH (alkaline) above 7.0, while the major nutrients (N, P, K, Mg) can be less available in acidic soil or water (below 5.0). Tap water is often too alkaline. Soils with lots of peat or other organic matter in them tend to get too acidic, which some dolomite lime will help fix. Soil test kits vary in accuracy, and generally the more you pay the better the accuracy. For the water, color-based pH test kits from aquarium stores are inexpensive, but inaccurate. Invest in a digital pH meter ($40-80), preferably a waterproof one. You won't regret it. Other Things Cold - Cold weather (below 50F/10C) can lock up phosphorous. Some varieties, like equatorial sativas, don't take well to cold weather. If you can keep the roots warmer, the plant will be able to take cooler temps than it otherwise could. Heat - If the lights are too close to the plant, the tops may be curled, dry, and look burnt, mimicking a nutrient problem. Your hand should not feel hot after a minute when you hold it at the top of the plants. Raise the lights and/or aim a fan at the hot zone. Room temps should be kept under 85F (29C) -- or 90F (33) if you add additional CO2. Humidity - Thin, shriveled leaves can be from low humidity. 40-80 % is usually fine. Mold and fungus - Dark patchy areas on leaves and buds can be mold. Lower the humidity and increase the ventilation if mold is a problem. Remove any dead leaves, wherever they are. Keep your garden clean. Insects - White spots on the tops of leaves can mean spider mites underneath. Sprays - Foliar sprays can have a "magnifying glass" effect under bright lights, causing small white, yellow or burnt spots which can be confused with a nutrient problem. Some sprays can also cause chemical reactions. Insufficient light -- tall, stretching plants are usually from using the wrong kind of light.. Don't use regular incandescent bulbs ("grow bulbs") or halogens to grow cannabis. Invest in fluorescent lighting (good) or HID lighting (much better) which supply the high-intensity light that cannabis needs for good growth and tight buds. Even better, grow in sunlight. Clones - yellowing leaves on unrooted clones can be from too much light, or the stem may not be firmly touching the rooting medium. Turn off any CO2 until they root. Too much fertilizer can shrivel or wilt clones - plain tap water is fine.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2013)

excellent post topfuel! Was wondering if you could give me your insight on this plant in week 4 of flower, the only one doing this btw, I took pics of the gage pe pe le dank right next to it to compare. I haven't seen any insects at ALL so it leads me to think this particular plant isn't liking the 13 inches from the cooltube maybe? I would appreciate your insight.


----------



## SativAHHH (Oct 2, 2013)

heat, maybe magnesium issue..^^


----------



## Arijuana (Oct 6, 2013)

*Hi guys HELP ME PLEASEEEEEE

I have a cannabis (6 weeks old) and today I saw She have some stain on her 4 leaf ...
She Live in my Apartment but in out of room near the window - And use SUN Light .
So I think , I watering she to much !! everyday so. but I am not sure she have virus and i should change the soil or what.

please help me  i have some picture if you need .

*Zoom In: Zoom out:


----------



## CreteKeene (Oct 10, 2013)

Problems please help 

http://youtu.be/CkP2kTXUKaw


----------



## Madd Maxx (Oct 15, 2013)

lol ok. I figured out how to upload my pics. This is my plant. this is about 3 weeks, indoor, 6 50w CFL lights. every couple days they get about 4 hrs tropical sun. I water them about 1.5 times per day (enough so water comes out at bottom). I spray the leaves every 2-3 hrs. Are my mid leaves and bottom leaves drooping from over watering the leaves? They are always like that. Top leaves usually nice and perky buy lower leaves droop. I'm pretty sure I don't over water the soil. So wondering why they droop. And my major question is what's causing my top leaves to get brown tips and sometimes brown edges? This just started yesterday, I think while they were in the sun. Tropical country so pretty hot sun. Also my cfl lights are 2-5 inches away (usually 2-3 inches) from the leaves. Hope thats enough info. Thanks so much for any help. My first time growing.


----------



## Madd Maxx (Oct 15, 2013)

Ahh, and the main vein of each leaf looks brighgt yellow/green compared to the dark leaf. Is this normal?


I should add they are getting light 24/7. No dark.

Great site. Very informative!


----------



## 420rhino (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi there folks this Only One White-Rhino Out Door Grow I started in July we in October its On the Final Stage of Flowering should I water it One gallon a day or One day yes & One day Noo First time Grower lol, or water it One gallon a day or does not Matter the time I water it could it be in Morning or Afternoon Or evening or Late-Night


----------



## indooraloka (Oct 20, 2013)

why aren't their any pictures on the original post, they just say 
Figure'?


----------



## CosbyKryptonite (Oct 21, 2013)

why can i not see the pictures?


----------



## CosbyKryptonite (Oct 21, 2013)

pretty fucking lame pretty useless w/out pics. thanks for nothing


----------



## DICKIE877 (Oct 22, 2013)

View attachment 2867763View attachment 2867764View attachment 2867765View attachment 2867766View attachment 2867767View attachment 2867768View attachment 2867769View attachment 2867770View attachment 2867771View attachment 2867772Can anyone help me with this problem not sure what is happening never had this problem before been under 12/12 for 46 days ph is 5.9-6.2 ppm is 130 x10 run off is normally 150-160x10 there's no light leak temp is steady at 34 deg C is it regrowth,foxtailing,dreading or........doesn't seem even close to harvesting strains are both feminized one is grapefruit and the other is motivation grown in 60 parts per-lite 40 premium potting soil top feed recycled drip irrigation


----------



## djeptoria91 (Oct 23, 2013)

Gotta turn off that light bro, cant help without a better view of your girls


----------



## DICKIE877 (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah ay Bro, didnt realise til i got back to the house all relaxed that the photos were well shit haha il go have another go later today when they wake up  cheers for the reply tho bro with the lights off this time


----------



## Oldcourierguy (Oct 27, 2013)

Original post broken. No pics.


----------



## Sixpounder (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello friends,
This is my first grow of this beautiful plant and i'm having a problem and really appreciate any help.
So i got 17 day from seed blue mystic auto under 250 hps lamp with and got some yellow spots on plants and now some brown dots starting to appear, i have tried and searched the internet for answers didn't really find the description of my problem so there's the pictures thank you for you help! (sorry for mistakes English isn't my native language).
2 plants with the same problem.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Nov 3, 2013)

can anyone help me out. started to show deficiencies after 12/12 switch. im growing in amended soil.my guess is mg. or p. dont know really how to treat it.


----------



## mangojuice (Nov 11, 2013)

indooraloka said:


> why aren't their any pictures on the original post, they just say
> Figure'?


http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm


----------



## melsack1 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm growing master kush and purple bubba.The purple looks great the master has wilting leaves.help


----------



## IGETSBAKED (Nov 17, 2013)

I got some strains im vegging in flo n gro buckets before they go in the system in flower tent which is a whole other topic to deal with...and some others as stand aloners ill probably keep in the table and change the bulbs to flowering t5 bulbs. the Vegging is taking place in a 4x4 flood table were supposedly a 40 gallon reservoir is supposed to be enough to flood the table to the top right below the lip especially with the displacement of the buckets...NOT!! so now I have a problem because the rock wool cubes where the roots were level at were placed at the level in the buckets right where the solution was supposed to flood to. The pump only pumps the reservoir to half full and then starts pumping air as it only pumps to about 2-3 inches of the bottom .. basically where the water is drawn into the pump is above the bottom level so it will never get the bottom 25% to 1/3. So with this and I dont know if they suffer for this I know its impossible to overfeed them this way but people I've been having to get a cup and hand feed each bucket the nutrient solution from the reservoir trying to make sure i saturate it enough as if it were being flooded and I only do this once - twice a day. the t5's do a good job of drying the moisture from the grow rocks and have been giving me 80-84 degree temperatures thie fixtures are 2 8 bulbs and cover the 4x4 table ffro edge to edge for full light coverage. each one puts out about 400 watts for a total of 800 but if i run all 16 the temps goes all the way to 87 degrees. so since there a switch for these where you run the inside bulbs or just the outside ive just been running the inside 4 and have been keeping it between 80-84 as stated. Im growing Akorn, Blue Dream, Purple Wreck, Critical Hog, Og Kush, Underdawg OG, Sour Blueberry, Bubblelicious, Sage N Sour and a Blue OG


----------



## IGETSBAKED (Nov 17, 2013)

by the way started from seed 10/26 and took pic in germination station is from 11/9. been feeding them at 350ppm since just brought it to 450 now but didnt feed em yet because i wanna raise the ph a little


----------



## Fangule (Nov 18, 2013)

I cannot see the figure pictures.


----------



## Fangule (Nov 18, 2013)

Anyone know what looks wrong with these 12 day old clones? Also on this page- https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/157345-have-plant-problem-check-here.html I cannot see the figure pics. Can someone tell me if they can see them and thanks before hand.


----------



## charli33 (Nov 18, 2013)

Why can't I see the pictures at the beginning of this post ?


----------



## Fangule (Nov 18, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Dabolili (Nov 20, 2013)

^^ what they said


----------



## Enzo Matrix (Nov 21, 2013)

Look here....Good guide as I just read it thanks to mango!



mangojuice said:


> http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks-ThankYou.htm


----------



## Enzo Matrix (Nov 22, 2013)

Came across this guide today, it lists the problems along with pictures as well as a solution for each issue. 
http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms


----------



## kigeo (Dec 4, 2013)

Help i grow around 3 years recently i have this problem my plant was growing in 400 watt hps and it was going ok i can say later on started to have some small spots dark black and like dust but only the down leafs now that its under 600 watt the symptombs are worst and the plant stop growing a lot my ph is to 6.5 -6-4 the humidity in my room is 50 the temp 25-26 and the strain is big budha cheese any opinion is welcome pls need help i upload some photos i dont know if its some nute deficiency i feed the plant with just some n.p.k 
(when was growing in 400 watt was just in the room later on moved to the growtent 80x80x160 and the lights all the way up of course and on cooltube)


----------



## Sig (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello People, 
I need your help. I'm a totally beginner indoor grower. I've successfully germinated 10/10 BB Cheese Autos in rockwool. For two weeks I've used a 125W CFL Blue. Sadly I had some stretch. I'm using 15 L square pots with rockwool cubes+granulates for fill it up properly. I've putted the smaller cubes at the top of the pot. 
I'm starting the 3rd week now and I've also started using my 600W DualSpectrum Sunmaster which is 1m above the plants. 
That lamp is hot as hell but more or less I can keep the temp around 80F - 25-27 C. The water pH is 5.8 - 6.2 
I've soaked the cubes in pH balanced water and I've also added some Formulex and a few drops of BioBuzz Root juice into it 1/4 - 1/8 rate.
I've also used a very little Formulex later for watering.

some of the plants are looking healthy and ok for me.



One of the plants has got yellow leafs which I've identified as Nitrogen deficiency. What do you think? I'm not sure..



The other one started to turning into yellow slowly but it has some wrinkling on the leaves as well! Any ideas? I couldn't id the problem accurately:



And the last one I think it is a nutrient burn but I would appreciate your confirmation please:



Thanks
Sig


----------



## kigeo (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello sig i was lucky and recovered my plant but cant be sure if it was the light to much or the bottled water i used that i later saw it didnt had ca at all.
I changed the plant to the 400 watt from 600 3 days ago and also changed the water to 1 that has ca and mg and also gave the plant little extra ca+mg and the plant is looking greater every day now
i l wait 1 week to take it back to the 600 lamp to c how it goes and let u know.
Hope i helped
(btw mine is also BB cheese its rly sensitive i grow 4 plants and always had some problems with that strain mostly heat stress)


----------



## marcu5 (Dec 6, 2013)

question, running hydroponics recirculating system. my pH use to drop throughout the day as water was consumed. now i noticed it's pretty much stabilized. i haven't had to add any ph up in a week. i can't tell if my plants bud production has slowed, everything still appears to be going smoothly. should i be worried if everything still looks okay?


----------



## Sig (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you kiego!
I'm going to try the treatment!  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## kigeo (Dec 11, 2013)

And here how is the baby looks now.


----------



## Quaziloko (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi guys. Having some issues with floppy stems. Have 6 plants and 4 are fine but 2 are coming up running parallel to the ground and then upto the leaves. I have tried adjusting the lights as to not over stretch them but I have a problem with temp where it's at 31 Celsius where I read 22-29 was the correct temp. I ride running a fan 20 hours with the lights 20/4 to control temp and strengthen stems but to be honest I think this has contributed to the 2stms that aren't growing up straight. I was hoping to post pics but wanted to make sure it was safe first. I am using 250W MH bulb for now. Any help would be greatly appreciated. First timer.


----------



## jeffwlmngtn (Jan 4, 2014)

Not able to see pics.


----------



## kigeo (Jan 6, 2014)

and here are some updates week 3 into stage 2


----------



## Nc87 (Jan 6, 2014)

Can anybody identify this problem for me? I have already flushed the medium because I can't figure out what it should be based on deficiency charts. I am also keeping my pH around 6.2. It is on the older leaves and the buds still look fine. 5 weeks flowering. I would like to correct this before it gets any worse. Somebody probably knows exactly what this is. Thanks! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BassBrat (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey for some reason I cannot see the figures in this thread, does anyone know why? I tried with safari and firefox and both will not display the figures in the original post. Any ideas why?


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 16, 2014)

Nc87 said:


> Can anybody identify this problem for me? I have already flushed the medium because I can't figure out what it should be based on deficiency charts. I am also keeping my pH around 6.2. It is on the older leaves and the buds still look fine. 5 weeks flowering. I would like to correct this before it gets any worse. Somebody probably knows exactly what this is. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


Looks like slight nute burn to me...


----------



## Iostreamgold (Jan 25, 2014)

pics not showing


----------



## KenR (Jan 27, 2014)

Where's the pictures? Useless without them.


----------



## Normakegan (Jan 27, 2014)

No pictures


----------



## Nc87 (Jan 28, 2014)

I can see the pics but I'll repost mine to see if it makes a difference for you guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## chunksv (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi I am in desperate need I need to know why 2 of my plants out the group look ready for harvest??


----------



## PopaShank (Feb 7, 2014)

Dead plant! Overnight my best, biggest lady just up and died! I've got 3 plants in half and half coco and soil, and one in a hempy bucket in pure coco and perlite with a pump cycling 3 times a day. The pump fills the bucket up to an overflow ebb and flow action. On week 6 now, and the hydroponic plant was twice the size of the others. The got so tall that I had to rearrange my setup. I covered them all with plastic bags, and broke out the saws-all, and did some cutting on the wooden shelf. I uncovered them, and a little bit of sawdust got on them, and some got into the water/nutrient reservoir. I gave them all a nutrient spray like I do every 3 days at lights out time. They all looked happy and healthy and thriving like hell.* The next day*, the one in the hydroponic setup was dying or dead. My only attempt to save her was to mist her with plain water and top off the reservoir with plain water. No luck. Every hour she wilts a little more. WTF!! HELP!
At least the other ones in soil are still jamming right along, looking fucking awesome, just now starting to flower. 
 It went from this to this overnight!


----------



## dregrowshydro2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Help!! Approaching 30days soon... what has happened to my leaves? 

Sent from my SM-G730V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Ricky Spanish (Feb 9, 2014)

be cool if i could see the images lol where the image is supposed to be it say "figure"


----------



## dregrowshydro2014 (Feb 10, 2014)

Can you see

Sent from my SM-G730V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## JAB36 (Feb 12, 2014)

Please someone help me out ill do anything for some advice at this point soI have figured out what's going on but have no clue how to fix this issue. So basically no matter what I do my ph rises within an hour and stabilizes in or around 6.5! No matter what I do!!!!! I'm using distilled water it has a ph of 7 I then stabilize the ph to 5.6 (where I tech need it to be for now to clear my problem)then I add my nutes and double check the ph and add it to the res and check again once In res. I shit u not within an hour it's stabilized at friggen 6.5 ! I have read online of others having same problem growing in aerogarden bases as a dwc or smaller set ups but they never post the solution and there just using shit aerogarden nutes. I'm using ph perfect sensi line from advanced nutrients and the hobbiest bundle aka big bud, overdrive, ect. So from reading have saw lots of people seeking advice on this issue in dwc systems and all saying it's stabilizing at or very close to 6.5 um deff not random so how do u fix it's not saying!
I have a nutrient lockout going on because my ph is way to high and no matter how much ph down I use it rises and stabilizes at or around 6.5 I know it's not my nutes !!!!!!!! How do I change this and get it to stabilize at a lower ph for longer than a friggen hour or less !!?? My res on the dwc aka aerogarden is about only a gallon and have a air stone in each one running 24/7 and have lights at 24 until bloom and I cut to 12/12 which problems exist in both chambers and conditions! They are in a stealth cabinet with a lower veg chamber and a upper bloom chamber supplying the different spectrum lights needed why is the ph doing this??? Please god help me haha


----------



## PopaShank (Feb 16, 2014)

Importance of rinsing media in an ebb and flow system. I just wanted to share something. I thought I could just keep adding water and nutes to my system without a rinse or flush very often. My plant died! It wilted and keeled over. I saved a couple clones, but lost the mother. When I pulled the air stone up, it was covered in some kind of moss or growth. Everything was going great when I was using a small jug, and changing the water/nutes every day. Then I went to a large bucket, and just added when the level got low. On the third week of that, momma died suddenly, went from thriving to wilted overnight. So, lesson learned, it is extremely important to flush, rinse and change water/nutes at least every other week. Hope no one else has to learn this lesson the hard way like I did. Plain laziness cost me a huge plant. The others right beside it that are in 50/50 soil/coco never missed a beat. They get everything exactly the same as the one I had in an ebb and flow hydro system, except for they get watered/fed every 3 days, because of the soil.


----------



## PopaShank (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok, I learned something else about my last post, about the importance of flush/rinse. My algae problem didn't develop just because I didn't change my water. The main problem, and possibly the only problem was that I let light shine into my reservoir bucket. I had a piece of foil thrown over it, but there were large gaps where my water and air lines went in/out. It HAS to be completely dark in the res. Even a small opening for light to get in will make algae grow. 
There really is a lot to learn about hydro systems, and tiny little details can make catastrophic differences. Luckily I had 2 plants growing in good old soil, well half and half with coco for better ph control, and that part is going fantastic!


----------



## DaggaG (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi All 

Im growing for the time using bag-seed I succeeded thus far though I had a spider-mite infestation and used some organic insecticide made up of canola oil and garlic extracts; now my plant leafs are getting black any help? im thinking its phytotoxicity and help on how to reverse this effect


----------



## zander19 (Apr 22, 2014)

Spliffious said:


> ahhh what did i do..... nutes are at 1020.
> 
> ph 5.5
> 75 degrees 65% humid. took air flow from under door. with draft guard? It brought the heat up and then bam. next day lookin like shitty....


1020 way to high drop it to 400 that will help them asap


----------



## Legen (Apr 30, 2014)

why wont the pics show up for me?? :/


----------



## caffeinated.chris (May 1, 2014)

Legen said:


> why wont the pics show up for me?? :/


Ditto. Ever since they redid RIU its been happening everywhere. This is an old thread so the pics are expired need to be uploaded again


----------



## ODUBS (May 10, 2014)

Hi everyone

These plants are growing in miracle gro moisture control and they are 6 weeks old...they spent the first 5.5 weeks inside under CFL bulbs and are now outside for a few days hardening up before transplanting permanently outdoors in the garden

They have developed some discoloration on the lower leaves as seen in the two photos below and I'm wondering if it's a mild sign of stress from going indoors to outdoors that i should be concerned about or if it's a nutrient deficiency.

Any HELP appreciated


----------



## caffeinated.chris (May 11, 2014)

ODUBS said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> These plants are growing in miracle gro moisture control and they are 6 weeks old...they spent the first 5.5 weeks inside under CFL bulbs and are now outside for a few days hardening up before transplanting permanently outdoors in the garden
> 
> ...


Hello Odubs, I'm guessing you might be new, as to the fact that you are using MG for your soil. I made the same mistake. What I would advise is transplanting to a different soil *immediately*. Your plants look exactly like mine did with the same exact soil and I am using CFL as well. Miracle grow will burn your plants alive. The pH in MG soil is too low and too rich. 
You can prove this by checking the pH of the water runoff after watering them. Mine was at 5.2pH and the plant is supposed to grow at 6.5 - 6.8! After I saw this I went and picked up an organic soil immediately. If you keep your plants in that soil they will more than likely die. Worst part is you cant flush either, because MG is created to release more Nutes every time you water... 

What it ended up being is a calcium and magnesium deficiency. Which from what I understand will occur during with pH being too low that the plant cannot absorb these nutes. And again, I cant imagine you will be able to fix that with that soil constantly burning the babies.

I want you to look over *my journal here* and see for yourself. Like I said I had the exact same issue with the same soil. Not to mention, I'm also using CFL's so check it out! 

Good luck homie


----------



## ODUBS (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info chris..I will take your advice


----------



## wes2wright (May 17, 2014)

Please help me diagnose these plants.
I am running in peat (Klassman) perlite and vermiculite. 50-30-20

Have been using tap water aired out for few days. Scotts professional 30-10-10 at 1/3 strength with added liquid seaweed.

The larger plants are f'ing nearly 7 weeks old. clones cut from them before any signs of trouble. 

Whats confusing me is i had 1 experimental plant with organic soil (EWC and blood&bone etc) and it is showing similar signs but to a less of a degree and this plants has only been few a EWC tea


----------



## wes2wright (May 17, 2014)

more pics


----------



## Sloewdiggz (May 18, 2014)

Help PLEASE!

Just moved my healthy Pineapple Express plants into their flowering room. They are showing severe yellowing and spotting and comparing to these charts is not helping me at all. Here are some pics:

Temps: ~80 F
Humidity: 50%
CO2: 1400 ppm
Plants are 16 days into flowering, and Using Advanced Nutrients feeding program. was at 1200 ppm, but bumped up to 1600 ppm after observing yellowing. At a pH of 6.1

Thanks in advance.


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jun 5, 2014)

Sloewdiggz said:


> Help PLEASE!
> 
> Just moved my healthy Pineapple Express plants into their flowering room. They are showing severe yellowing and spotting and comparing to these charts is not helping me at all. Here are some pics:
> 
> ...


Not entirely sure, the rust spots look like calcium def. Maybe ph is too low for her also? if you're in soil, maybe 6.5pH might make her happier. I'm still learning but thats my opinion


----------



## Fangule (Jun 6, 2014)

wes2wright said:


> Please help me diagnose these plants.
> I am running in peat (Klassman) perlite and vermiculite. 50-30-20
> 
> Have been using tap water aired out for few days. Scotts professional 30-10-10 at 1/3 strength with added liquid seaweed.
> ...


Blood/Bone can get hot even in an organic setting. I burned a girl nasty with the meals. I've got this going on with a girl in bloom    any ideas?


----------



## wes2wright (Jun 7, 2014)

Been battling with these plants for weeks now. Been holding off flowering until get it sorted but had to flip today. It does look like a mag def (interveinal chlorosis, hard, red stems) But i have been foilar feeding calimagic. I have cuts from them in perlite hempy, peat/perlite and organic. All showing same symptoms. Is this some kind of virus?


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jun 8, 2014)

Just a little graph of some more common deficiencies.


Good luck and happy growing RISERS


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jun 8, 2014)

wes2wright said:


> View attachment 3173026
> View attachment 3173028View attachment 3173029 View attachment 3173030 View attachment 3173032
> 
> Been battling with these plants for weeks now. Been holding off flowering until get it sorted but had to flip today. It does look like a mag def (interveinal chlorosis, hard, red stems) But i have been foilar feeding calimagic. I have cuts from them in perlite hempy, peat/perlite and organic. All showing same symptoms. Is this some kind of virus?


Maybe nitrogen def? Nah because you said you're still in veg so obviously you're still giving them N... hmm.


----------



## wes2wright (Jun 8, 2014)

Feeding GH 3 part with added calimagic and seaweed


----------



## Silva (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey everyone just started growing again for the first time since 2009, using Fox Farm Ocean in 3 of the pots and the 4th one is this new product by ff called K9 cube. Im using a 1000w mh for the veg, iv had them in soil for about 2 weeks now and they love it. I have noticed the other day a couple of spots on the 3 that are in the Ocean soil. Im not too worried right now but I am curious if anyone can help my id what this might be. Here are a couple pics:


----------



## BongRipper987 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi guys plz help


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jun 20, 2014)

BongRipper987 said:


> Hi guys plz help


The yellowing of the leaves and the purple tint to the stem of them makes me feel like it's Nitrogen def. I could be wrong tho. Looks like you just recently switched to 12/12?


----------



## Alex29 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, please I have a little problem. I have 2 plants. The one where this problem was first is on the image ( sorry for bad quality ).
Firstly I thought it is a root mold cause I have this one in bad soil and I have watered her many times and she wasnt dry ( i know my fall - after 6 days she isnt completly dry ) but the question is, what should I do now cause today I see on the second plant the same leafs ( only two now ). Leafs are a little rough. I saw some pictures, and have read many topics but I havent find the right solution :-/ They both are in 5. week of flower. Wappa should flower only 8 weeks so I really dont wanna use some chemical things but I dont know what can happen if I let her grow. It is possible this can infect my second flower ? Does someone know what it could be ? If someone knows I will be really happy.

Thanks guys.

https://unsee.cc/ziputema/
https://unsee.cc/ramotudi/
https://unsee.cc/getunosi/
https://unsee.cc/zasubiro/


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 15, 2014)

I been following for 6weeks an3days I flushed her last week and feed her yesterday my runoff is 6.4 temperature wright humidity wright in going water at 7.0 is this what it's supposed to do in 6 weeks and 3 days of flowering Lemmon skunk is what am flowering I use happy frog mix with ffof soil lime add to mix she in 5gallon bucket nutrients i use bontcare with there sweet bloom soil liquid karma calmag I use bloom at 1/4 an my supplement at 1/2 this my second feed dont mean to hijack just was looking for lil help here bro thinks


----------



## Marlo95 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm having a serious problem and it's spreading from the bottom, up! 

I grow two plants DWC. Blue dream and black jack, they both look very healthy except for the bottom of my blue dream plant. At first it wasn't bad. But then I started to notice it spreading from the bottom up. 
Specs: 
room temp is 80-83
I use 3 part general hydro nutrients 
Ppm is about 460
Ph is 5.8 to 6.4
At first I thought it was a nute lockout but I don't think it is anymore because I flushed it in between nute changes and let the roots sit in florakleen before I put fresh nutrients in it. 
PLEASE help me! My baby is getting worse every minute


----------



## caffeinated.chris (Jul 31, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> View attachment 3204616 I been following for 6weeks an3days I flushed her last week and feed her yesterday my runoff is 6.4 temperature wright humidity wright in going water at 7.0 is this what it's supposed to do in 6 weeks and 3 days of flowering Lemmon skunk is what am flowering I use happy frog mix with ffof soil lime add to mix she in 5gallon bucket nutrients i use bontcare with there sweet bloom soil liquid karma calmag I use bloom at 1/4 an my supplement at 1/2 this my second feed dont mean to hijack just was looking for lil help here bro thinks


Sorry for delayed answer. Looks like a Manganese problem to me.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 1, 2014)

[QOTE="wes2wright, post: 10580404, member: 351253"]View attachment 3173026
View attachment 3173028View attachment 3173029 View attachment 3173030 View attachment 3173032

Been battling with these plants for weeks now. Been holding off flowering until get it sorted but had to flip today. It does look like a mag def (interveinal chlorosis, hard, red stems) But i have been foilar feeding calimagic. I have cuts from them in perlite hempy, peat/perlite and organic. All showing same symptoms. Is this some kind of virus?[/QUOTE]
U have iron I would flush her out an then feed add 2teaspoon calmag to gallon


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 1, 2014)

Marlo95 said:


> I'm having a serious problem and it's spreading from the bottom, up!
> 
> I grow two plants DWC. Blue dream and black jack, they both look very healthy except for the bottom of my blue dream plant. At first it wasn't bad. But then I started to notice it spreading from the bottom up.
> Specs:
> ...


Hey bro I would have flush her then look like u doing hydroponic so if u flowering put ph at 5.5=5.8 she ant geeting calmag an other things try it out bro


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 1, 2014)

Marlo95 said:


> I'm having a serious problem and it's spreading from the bottom, up!
> 
> I grow two plants DWC. Blue dream and black jack, they both look very healthy except for the bottom of my blue dream plant. At first it wasn't bad. But then I started to notice it spreading from the bottom up.
> Specs:
> ...


Ph for hydroponic is 5.5=6.1 I would not go over that bro I no that much


----------



## Macmac124 (Aug 2, 2014)

The first two are in veg using dyna gro grow nutrients in bubble bucket ph in the high 5's the one in flowering is in promix using general organics go box they are all ecsd and are sensitive as hell


----------



## caht91 (Aug 5, 2014)

I inherited a garden recently for my friend with CP. The previous person tending it decided to go half-ass on it. - Prior to these pictures there were (still are) spider mites. I taken care of some with dishwash soap & water spray. Cut the dead fan leaves. And been feeding it water.

Till the new soil comes in, any suggestions of nutrients, or tips I should do to keep these 8 plants alive? - Its within a 400 HPS vented tent.


----------



## atkinstiresales.com (Aug 13, 2014)

Can any one tell me why this is happening?


----------



## atkinstiresales.com (Aug 13, 2014)

For got the pic on the last post- more detail about it, it's the second set of leafs, has yellow look to it, slow death to the leafs. It's just that set and the set before it? Can any one help me out here?


----------



## WeedMiller (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry for the light being on in this pic, I'm far away from my girls amd this is all I got. They have been knocked down to 80% nutrient for this week. I am in week 5# flowering and this is early vixen from crop king seeds. heat has been an issue but Ive been cooling down the room for the last week with fans. Its been just over 80 at its hottest. The first leaf was noticed yesterday now there are two more doing the same thing.


----------



## Smokin'Alexx (Aug 26, 2014)

My king Kong lady is nearly the end but now she got small brown points at the bigger leaves and they get yellow now. ..whatts up there?


----------



## IM THE NEW GUY (Aug 26, 2014)

ok internet tell me wuts wrong lol. so i started a bag seeds grow in dwc and miracle grow 3 month fert soil.
i used mg 3mo fert because i wanted to do 12/12 from seed and harvest in 3 mo and 2weeks for flush.....
turns out i think i have landrace sativas they have been flowering since 5th of june and still no amber main issue is 600 hps light dropped on plants cuz while i was on vacation my awesome stoner friend thought "duct tape should hold that light" smh anywayyss now thier fucked should i just harvest? most fan leaves wer burned off and trics not changing and its just growing more new buds also healthy leaves are yellowing and getting crispy

temp: F 82 day 75 night
dwc : 550 ppm jungle juice trio and 1/4 tsp per gal grandmas molases
soil : idfk
light :apollo 600

sry for shitty cam its all i got

dwc was vegged for month before 12/12


----------



## IM THE NEW GUY (Aug 26, 2014)

and


----------



## IM THE NEW GUY (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Smokin'Alexx (Aug 27, 2014)

I think too much water/fertilizer!


----------



## IM THE NEW GUY (Aug 27, 2014)

its almost 12 weeks in flower shouldnt i be at about 1000 ppm? I'll drop it down to 250 to see if that does anything.

anyone have experience with these long flowering sativas is it worth maturing or should i chop it? got some white widow seeds coming soon wanna re-arange grow room but cant if these fuckers wont stop flowering


----------



## Smokin'Alexx (Sep 6, 2014)

Give them time..i had a big Problem with mine too..they got mibes...damn


----------



## cycoboodah (Sep 6, 2014)

My plants leaves tips are curling upwards and drying.
They are 3 weeks old (seedlings) and I don't give them nutrients yet. The temperature in a box is around 77F and air circulation is very good.
Does anyone have an idea what's going on?


----------



## Supsup82 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi guys need help leaves turning light green then brown at edges please help.


----------



## Supsup82 (Sep 6, 2014)

Supsup82 said:


> Hi guys need help leaves turning light green then brown at edges please help.


Hellllp


----------



## CaretakerDad (Sep 6, 2014)

Supsup82 said:


> Hi guys need help leaves turning light green then brown at edges please help.


At a minimum you would appear to have a pretty severe powdery mildew infestation. Eagle 20 long term and some peroxide for short term control.


----------



## Supsup82 (Sep 6, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> At a minimum you would appear to have a pretty severe powdery mildew infestation. Eagle 20 long term and some peroxide for short term control.


Thanks caretaker ill look into it.


----------



## Supsup82 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi guys im new to page and i dont know how to post my own thread, basicly please look at pics and let me know wot u guys rekon my problem is. 
Thanks


----------



## Mahmoud Mansour (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi,
My plants is 1 week old. My temperature was too hot during the first days 90F (32C) maybe... It sprouted (under a humidity dome for about 3 days) a bit later than my 2 other seeds(24 to 36 hours).
Runoff PH : 6 (but was 5.5 2 days ago)
Temp ~80 F (25C)
300ppm but there was that yellowish color on the edge from the beginning. (I gave it a tiny bit of fertilizer when the first real set of leaves came out)

Any idea what's wrong with that plant ?

Thanks !


----------



## Smokin'Alexx (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a problem with mites at the moment..damn. I bought a spray but everywhere are nice buds..isnt that bad for the taste..or more bad things..? Black and White coloured mites..can somebody tell me what to do now?


----------



## alef (Sep 17, 2014)

cycoboodah said:


> My plants leaves tips are curling upwards and drying.
> They are 3 weeks old (seedlings) and I don't give them nutrients yet. The temperature in a box is around 77F and air circulation is very good.
> Does anyone have an idea what's going on?


Rockwell is not a good media for the plant. you had to move it to a soil or hydro. I get you lost it already. the bad thing is that rockwell keeps water and does not have any nutrients in it


----------



## alef (Sep 17, 2014)

Smokin'Alexx said:


> I have a problem with mites at the moment..damn. I bought a spray but everywhere are nice buds..isnt that bad for the taste..or more bad things..? Black and White coloured mites..can somebody tell me what to do now?


can you find them on the web to show us? white ones I know usually are in the soil and jump like a hell. in this case you need to reduce the watering and keep the top soil layer dry.


----------



## Mr. Fring (Sep 23, 2014)

Could I get the forums opinion? I'm using an auto watering pot. I used it as a normal planter and wondering if this is keeping the soil from drying out. Over watering or nitro toxicity?

Appreciate it.


----------



## nolem1234 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey guys I'd appreciate opinions on this. This is a Trainwreck 3.5 weeks since flip, my lights are DIY COB LEDs, [email protected] each. Its in a 10 gal pot with a soil mix of FFOF, base soil, DTE Vegan mix and Biolive, worm castings, and kelp meal. I have been using water only + one compost tea 3 weeks ago. My water is from the tap, comes out at under 40 ppms and I bubble it for 5 days minimum. Hopefully you can see in the pics the older leaves under the top canopy are fading to a light green, but the veins are staying dark green. 
Had the same problem happen on my last plant, a white widow, also started noticing it about the same time into flower and the problem got progressively worse but it stayed alive long enough to harvest. Yet that plant I grew hempy style non-organic which intrigues me.... I've read LEDs can make plants use more magnesium than normal lights so that is my first guess? What do you think?


----------



## Bokie (Nov 11, 2014)

Can any one please help me what is this ?????


----------



## Fangule (Nov 11, 2014)

First pic looks like bad nute burn. 2nd pic looks like not enough N pre flip. Warm rinse the roots of the first one if she don't get better and or flush no feed for 10 days and watch for recovery. Good luck and welcome to RIU.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll tell you what I think is wrong if you tell me how to post full-size pics...


----------



## Bokie (Nov 11, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> I'll tell you what I think is wrong if you tell me how to post full-size pics...


 hahaha umm where it said upload file pick what picture and it had a little bar under saying Full size and I clicked it


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 11, 2014)

You either over fed them or you have a nutrient lock-out from an incorrect ph.


----------



## Bokie (Nov 11, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> You either over fed them or you have a nutrient lock-out from an incorrect ph.


 When I mix the soil I only put a bit of blood and bin in with it haha


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok so off the bat your soil is warm...

Do you feed any teas or toppings?

Do you ph your water before feeding?

Do you let the soil dry out to make sure the roots get enough oxygen?


----------



## Bokie (Nov 11, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Ok so off the bat your soil is warm...
> 
> Do you feed any teas or toppings?
> 
> ...


No I don't use any teas or ph test the water at first it was on the first bottom leaves just yellow tips and the overnight that happened


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 11, 2014)

Blood meal will lower the ph of your soil. Without any other buffers it might be dropping down to the point your plant can't take up nutrients it needs. I don't know your ratios...

I am almost willing to bet $5 in seed money that you have a ph problem.


----------



## Bokie (Nov 11, 2014)

What could I use to get it back up ? And thanks for the help I'll go get a ph tester and I'll let you know hahaha


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 11, 2014)

Bokie said:


> What could I use to get it back up ? And thanks for the help I'll go get a ph tester and I'll let you know hahaha


I really don't know. I use Happy Frog out of the bag and use Botanicare nutes. I just know what works for my strain in my environment. It's going to change a little for every grower and every room.

Before you start worrying about buying anything else to add to the soil, get a ph tester and see what's going on. Your ph isn't the end-all-be-all either. You can't just go adding 200ml of everything on the planet and get a 6.3 ph and think it's good to go. Ppm comes into play along with everything else.

In soil, less is more. Your plants will let you know when they need something... and it's easier to feed than to unfeed.


----------



## KenR (Nov 12, 2014)

Where's the pictures? I get an email telling me of this thread, and no pics! Useless.


----------



## shoptool (Nov 14, 2014)

why cant I see pics on first page


----------



## etssssssssssssssssssss (Nov 22, 2014)

Does my plant look healthy?


----------



## Bokie (Nov 27, 2014)

Does anyone know what's the go with this ???


----------



## Enissophobic (Dec 10, 2014)

So the pictures no longer work in the original post so anyone able to help me out with this? 

I did recently spray my balcony with insecticides but made sure not to get any on the plants themselves (moved plants away whilst spraying). 

Sent from my D5833 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 10, 2014)

when plant is in germination and. Seedling Stages one SHOULD not feed nntrients until feed only root stimulator many folks over-water and put light source close to new plant. suggest leave alone for about 3 days, the lower leaves yellowing is normal and many times when feeding sometimes the "splash" (watering to fast) goes on plant leaves.


----------



## Sinistar (Jan 4, 2015)

Why are all the pictures missing in this post?

Thanks




justatoker said:


> *Below are a list of Marijuana Plant Problems And Pics To Help Diagnos Said Problems.. I Just Thought This Would Be Very Helpful To Anyone Experiencing Any Problem For The First Time And Are Having A Hard Time Diagnosing There Plants Problem...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## INK ARTCERRATED (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks this post was very helpful other threads Had me fearing broad mites and over fert


----------



## old shol4evr (Jan 24, 2015)

this might be interesting if you could actually click on the pictures


----------



## Shed&Breakfest (Jan 27, 2015)

this sticky is utterly usless.... WHY the fuck doesn't a moderator FIX it!!!! like seriously... the amount of threads posted would be wayyyy less if this guide actually worked


----------



## J-Dub-Walshy420 (Feb 8, 2015)

shnkrmn said:


> For this post and more like it visit the wondrous growfaq by clicking on the button upper left. It will take you to a marvelous land of information.


. 
My plants leaf tips are turning black. I can't figure out why tho. I'm about to change the light cycle to 16/8. But I'm afraid to do so because of this problem. Can any one help me


----------



## cbuts05 (Feb 9, 2015)

Please update pics can't see


----------



## HapaHaole (Feb 13, 2015)

justatoker said:


> *Below are a list of Marijuana Plant Problems And Pics To Help Diagnos Said Problems.. I Just Thought This Would Be Very Helpful To Anyone Experiencing Any Problem For The First Time And Are Having A Hard Time Diagnosing There Plants Problem...*​


​ I know this has been (re) posted a few times I just wanted to do it again hoping someone might fix the pictures or up-date this thread.
I just didn't wanna waste your time by posting a whole new thread on why a few of my leaves look like they do. I'll keep looking.
​


----------



## weednurd420 (Feb 19, 2015)

Is the purple Normal on this plant, it turns purple as new growth forms then its gone when the leafs get bigger


----------



## Kjc99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey guys... The pics the Op had on the first couple pages don't work I was hoping one of you more experienced guys could help me out. I'm on my first grow and I just switched to a 400w hps from cfl's mid flower... I have my suspicions that it could be heat related... The top leaves have a spotting of yellow and little specs of rust colored spots... Sorry about the pics but you can't really see the yellowing just the rust spots


----------



## shane28 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone could help... The leaves on my plant have started to yellow and brown at the tips... I have flushed it and left it for 3 days and started giving them half the recommended amount of nutes [Adavanced Nutrients - Sensi Grow PH] and it doesnt seem to be improving!... Could someone please tell me what is wrong with my plants as have never experienced this before :[ And what i need to do to nurse them back to health - I have gave them epsom salts but still no improvement they are in their 1st week of flowering! I am currently feeding them Adavanced Nutrients - Sensi Grow PH 10ml per 5 litre - Also being grown under 300 LED grow light...

Any help would be appricated :]


----------



## Árboles verdes (Mar 7, 2015)

justatoker said:


> *Below are a list of Marijuana Plant Problems And Pics To Hel
> I'm new at this*


----------



## Brocky53 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks this post was very helpful other threads.the purple is Normal on this plant, it turns purple as new growth forms then its gone when the leafs get bigger


----------



## GrowPops (Mar 30, 2015)

15 1/2 plants. (one twin sour diesel)
placed dry seed in wet hole 29 days ago
peat 3 inch pots jiffy starting soil wet with 3 drops superthrive - 1 cap grow big in 1 gallon tap water most popped the next day all 15 planted are still doing good (were)
3 rows of five each under twin tube 4' florescent 2900 lumen 6500k t-8 light kept appox 1/2 to 3/4 inch above highest growth in row.
1.5 gallon containers.
FFOF soil
water water feed schedule. all fox farm
1 cap grow big
1 cap tiger bloom
1 cap big bloom
Last watering was three days ago with feed above 4 days prior to that.
I water with tap water let rest about 4 days between and nutes mixed fresh each time.
water and soil were both ph 6.7ish at last watering.
We are having an issue with the city water the last couple of days (wife says it smells moldy and we are bottle sucking at the moment) I didn't notice it when water was refilled after last feed but I suspect.
Been working on flower cabinet and wasn't paying quite as good attention since they have been doing so well.
*Attached Files:*


a" data-thumb-height="50">

*IMG_20150329_232613_181.jpg*
File size:
1.6 MB
Views:
1

*IMG_20150329_232643_237.jpg*
File size:
1 MB
Views:
1

*IMG_20150329_232719_240.jpg*
File size:
1 MB
Views:
1

*IMG_20150329_232727_736.jpg*
File size:
874.8 KB
Views:
1


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2015)

*Why leave this thread as a sticky? Or why not create a new thread with photos?*


----------



## Shed&Breakfest (Apr 14, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> *Why leave this thread as a sticky? Or why not create a new thread with photos?*


the million dollar question... because most of the people here would rather troll then provide/ help with real info... but im only guessing


----------



## Shed&Breakfest (Apr 14, 2015)

Kjc99 said:


> View attachment 3354922 View attachment 3354923 View attachment 3354924 View attachment 3354925 Hey guys... The pics the Op had on the first couple pages don't work I was hoping one of you more experienced guys could help me out. I'm on my first grow and I just switched to a 400w hps from cfl's mid flower... I have my suspicions that it could be heat related... The top leaves have a spotting of yellow and little specs of rust colored spots... Sorry about the pics but you can't really see the yellowing just the rust spots


im sure you already figured it out but looks like a calcium deficency


----------



## WisStrong (Apr 14, 2015)

can someone reply an tell me how my very first plant looks 3 weeks from germ!


----------



## 661chinosmokesalot805 (Apr 14, 2015)

All I spraied was neem oil with dish soup
And this happened could it be I added the wrong ratio of neem oil or dish soap if so can anyone out there help me


----------



## 661chinosmokesalot805 (Apr 14, 2015)

661chinosmokesalot805 said:


> All I spraied was neem oil with dish soup
> And this happened could it be I added the wrong ratio of neem oil or dish soap if so can anyone out there help me


Younger leaves are turning yellow down below and up top bigger leaves are curling up and drieng up I'd appreciate the help as that I am very concerned about my baby^^^


----------



## weednurd420 (Apr 15, 2015)

im growing a blue cheeses auto it is a 95 day autoflower and buds are turning yellow 27 days in to flower and sugar leafs are turning yellow and fan leafs i still got 42 days or less to go is it ok or am i fucked..ph run off is 5.9 and im sure its a little higher so i dont think its ph growing in ffof using ff nute line at half dose and when i go higher it burns my plants a little so i backed off on the dose i was giving them a while back, im using 200 w ds im using pure tap water its soft water and i let it sit out, i flush as i fill needed and will flush in 4 days but when i do flush my plant seams to starve some where she dont need watered but every 4 days.. I do give her a little cal mag kuz my tap dont seam to have much in it


----------



## Mr-green (Apr 18, 2015)

is it any reason to of y water is taking ages to soak into coco sits on top of pots for a good 30-40 secs or longer I am seeing signs of nute lock could that be the reason


----------



## schnooby (Apr 19, 2015)

Already posted this on another forum and no replies so far so i thought id try my luck here.....

Bummed out here......bought three northern lights autos from Royal Queen....only tried to germinate one, took almost 48 hours in a plastic cup. As soon as I saw the taproot about to bust out i dropped it in a coco pellet and wrapped the whole thing up in alu foil and put it in a warm spot. Two days later, today, i see the shoot is already an inch high and super yellow....like ive never seen a sprout so yellow and its got me worried. These coco pellets are impregnated with NPK and says the ph should be 5.4.....today i put it the sun all day, its not hot sun and ive been checking on it all day....no change.....gave a light watering as the pellet was pretty dry in the morning. What can i do to save this wimpy looking thing? Thanks!


----------



## DazDanky (Apr 29, 2015)

justatoker said:


> sweet thx!
> 
> yea I dont have any growfaq link or my rollitup lol.. Im using the fancygrey skin





justatoker said:


> I know this sounds dumb but where the hell is the growfaq? I have never been able to find it. lol no shit.. Can someone give me a link? Maybe I dont see it cuz im using the "fancygray" skin?


I'm pretty sure I have rust fungus on my ladies can you confirm by the pic?


----------



## weednurd420 (Apr 29, 2015)

DazDanky said:


> I'm pretty sure I have rust fungus on my ladies can you confirm by the pic?


I dont think so i had the same shit and it just went away the leaf may have fallen off but all i know is it went away this is rust fungus,to me it dont look like that


----------



## weednurd420 (Apr 29, 2015)

weednurd420 said:


> im growing a blue cheeses auto it is a 95 day autoflower and buds are turning yellow 27 days in to flower and sugar leafs are turning yellow and fan leafs i still got 42 days or less to go is it ok or am i fucked..ph run off is 5.9 and im sure its a little higher so i dont think its ph growing in ffof using ff nute line at half dose and when i go higher it burns my plants a little so i backed off on the dose i was giving them a while back, im using 200 w ds im using pure tap water its soft water and i let it sit out, i flush as i fill needed and will flush in 4 days but when i do flush my plant seams to starve some where she dont need watered but every 4 days.. I do give her a little cal mag kuz my tap dont seam to have much in it


this is why I dont post on this shit i never get any help... good thing it cleared up, thinks for the replies 
....................../´¯/)
....................,/¯../
.................../..../
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(
..............\.............\...


----------



## Ricky111 (Jul 8, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what this is I really don't no was thinking Mildrew?


----------



## gcirca1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone, thank you to anyone for any advice that can be thrown my way so at least I'm not to paranoid about my little plant, I'm a new grower and have been reading a lot but just would like some reassurance from you guys....Does the plant look underwatered or overwatered? The soil seems pretty damp when I still my finger in....Thank you everyone!


----------



## Ricky111 (Jul 17, 2015)

gcirca1 said:


> Hi Everyone, thank you to anyone for any advice that can be thrown my way so at least I'm not to paranoid about my little plant, I'm a new grower and have been reading a lot but just would like some reassurance from you guys....Does the plant look underwatered or overwatered? The soil seems pretty damp when I still my finger in....Thank you everyone!


Looks fine mate


----------



## gcirca1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback. Any and all advice always helps from experienced growers.


----------



## Red Eyez 707 (Jul 25, 2015)

I just put this plant in the soil the 21st and the plant has these on the leaves. Can n e one help and tell me why and wat I can do? It's durban Poison.


----------



## Red Eyez 707 (Jul 25, 2015)

This happing to my other Plant as well. N e tips will really help. This one durban cookies


----------



## Qwikster (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi not sure if anyone can help but my plant within its last week started to die. The leaves were crisp and started to curl and had little spots in the middle vein. Can anyone help with the diagnosis? I was using a led light and fox farm ocean forest.


----------



## Red Eyez 707 (Jul 27, 2015)

Qwikster said:


> View attachment 3467448 View attachment 3467449
> Hi not sure if anyone can help but my plant within its last week started to die. The leaves were crisp and started to curl and had little spots in the middle vein. Can anyone help with the diagnosis? I was using a led light and fox farm ocean forest.


How often do u water the plant?


----------



## Qwikster (Jul 27, 2015)

The person who was taking care of it was watering it everyday


----------



## Red Eyez 707 (Jul 28, 2015)

Qwikster said:


> The person who was taking care of it was watering it everyday


I'm no expert but the leaves seems like the light may have affected them. They look a lil dry cuz the leaves curl.


----------



## kpro (Jul 29, 2015)

Please Help!!!
Background: I have 3 different AF seeds that I started at once and are all 14 days old at this point. All were planted in Fox Farms Ocean Forest Soil, the only difference is that 2 pots worth of soil came from one bag and the other came from a different bag. I should also add, I'm using LED lighting, about 8" above the plants. 

At day 7 I noticed one was stunted compared to the other two and the leaves felt very paper like and then started yellowing around the edges. There is a distinct line of yellow around each of the lower leaves. Now a second plant has started doing the same this week. Both of those are stunted in growth compared to the 3rd plant, and the one that started doing it first is much smaller. I don't know what's causing this. I gave them their first nute treatment on Monday at the 11 day old mark. Using General Organics Grow Box started kit and used the recommended amounts mixed into a gallon of distilled water. Nothing good or bad has happened since the feeding to the 2 out of 3 plants. The 3rd plant got much bigger in the last few days.
Any ideas?


----------



## mike4c4 (Jul 29, 2015)

kpro said:


> Please Help!!!
> Background: I have 3 different AF seeds that I started at once and are all 14 days old at this point. All were planted in Fox Farms Ocean Forest Soil, the only difference is that 2 pots worth of soil came from one bag and the other came from a different bag. I should also add, I'm using LED lighting, about 8" above the plants.
> 
> At day 7 I noticed one was stunted compared to the other two and the leaves felt very paper like and then started yellowing around the edges. There is a distinct line of yellow around each of the lower leaves. Now a second plant has started doing the same this week. Both of those are stunted in growth compared to the 3rd plant, and the one that started doing it first is much smaller. I don't know what's causing this. I gave them their first nute treatment on Monday at the 11 day old mark. Using General Organics Grow Box started kit and used the recommended amounts mixed into a gallon of distilled water. Nothing good or bad has happened since the feeding to the 2 out of 3 plants. The 3rd plant got much bigger in the last few days.
> Any ideas?


do you have a pic of plants? FFOF soil can be too hot for young plants.


----------



## kpro (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I will post up pics when I get home from work tonight. The soil gets too hot? Is that what you mean? Sorry, I'm a newb to indoor growing. Always did this kinda thing outside til the police moved in next door


----------



## PsicloneX (Aug 7, 2015)

HapaHaole said:


> I know this has been (re) posted a few times I just wanted to do it again hoping someone might fix the pictures or up-date this thread.
> I just didn't wanna waste your time by posting a whole new thread on why a few of my leaves look like they do. I'll keep looking.
> ​


Yeah that isnt going to happen


----------



## Crunkthis (Aug 9, 2015)

Why is there no pictures???


----------



## Leandrobcool (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello everyone, as u can see my plant is pretty bad, it suffered from heat problem..there r dead or half dead leaves, should I cut them??and what's happening in the edges of the leaves??


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 11, 2015)

Over fert


----------



## Wbtbwb6t9 (Aug 12, 2015)

Not sure if this is a cannibis plant. It does smell like marijuana up close and i have noticed at the bottom of the stalk there is a small round leaf atill in tacked like plants usually grown under the first true set of leaves once sprouted. For the most part there are only 3 leaves for each set of leaves and i know male plants are know for this but i dont want to maintain it untill further notice until i know what kind of plant it is.Please get back to me


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't think that is mj. It was just growing randomly in your yard or what?


----------



## Leandrobcool (Aug 13, 2015)

not over fert because i barely putt nutes on it...any solution how to recover it?


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 13, 2015)

What kind of soil are you using? It might already have ferts in it so the lil bit of nutes you are using is overdoing it. make sure you don't expose it to the high heat anymore. 
OK so let's figure some stuff out, I need some answers from you.
1. What soil?
2. What nutes? 
3. How often are you watering?
4. How often are you giving the nutes?
5. How old is the plant? Seed or clone?
6. What is your light source? 
7. How tall is plant?
8. How big is the pot it is in?
9. What kind of water are you using and do you pH it?
10. Do you know how to transplant?

Sorry my questions are in random order...just wrote them as they came to mind.
Yes it can be salvaged with some TLC. The burnt tips are almost positively nute burn. Pot looks a lil small and it might enjoy getting repotted. The more info you give the better help you can get.


----------



## Keighan (Aug 14, 2015)

Leandrobcool said:


> Hello everyone, as u can see my plant is pretty bad, it suffered from heat problem..there r dead or half dead leaves, should I cut them??and what's happening in the edges of the leaves??


Im going to go with phosphorus defficiency but you dont have to quote me.


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 14, 2015)

I think you prolly right, but prolly more n one def going on...


----------



## Leandrobcool (Aug 15, 2015)

Well it doesn't look me like phosphorus problem, all the leaves have the same pattern as burn in the edges..and is brownish to dark..I water them every two day with plain water and once a week with nutes for vegetative state..it's being more than 5 days that the plant doesn't show any difference, is like it stopped developing...maybe because of the heat stress in 30m that I put it outside it almost die(37 degrees)


----------



## Keighan (Aug 15, 2015)

It could be but every five days with a fert depending on your mix more than likely is a defficiency. I use ff 3 tsp per gallon almost every day and mine are looking good. I deffinatly would say that the heat had something to do with it. But its not the root of the problem.


----------



## Keighan (Aug 15, 2015)

Could be a mix of potassium to, so all around it points to defficiencies.


----------



## Leandrobcool (Aug 16, 2015)

But in my case I don't need to water my plants everyday normally I do it every two days or so and i do one plain water and after 2 days I water with nutes..is not good like this?


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 16, 2015)

No that's perfect dude. They like to get pretty dry first so every two or three days is good. And nute every other watering.


Leandrobcool said:


> But in my case I don't need to water my plants everyday normally I do it every two days or so and i do one plain water and after 2 days I water with nutes..is not good like this?


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 16, 2015)

But you could be over nuting each time. Or under.


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh yea yea u had the pics a cpl days ago. My onion over fert. But hey start a completely new thread in newbie central with those pics. You will get a lot more help there for sure.


----------



## MoMoGrows (Aug 16, 2015)

@hells canyon genetics 
Hey bro check @Leandrobcool plants a few posts up, needs to save em...slow on answering questions he is tho


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks like root rot


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Aug 17, 2015)

The only way to tell for sure is pull it out of the pot and look at the root bal but it looks like its not progressing any more what happened a week before the signs showed


----------



## Leandrobcool (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the support,,I will try to see the roots but I m not sure that that is the problem..before the heat stress, I was having already those burns in the edges of the leaves, I have a feeling that this plant is done!!
I have it outdoors and the sun is weAk, and the plant stopped completely to develop..but in the first 3 weeks I didn't put any nutes, maybe is the miss of nutes?


----------



## gcirca1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, I've posted here before and have been giving great advice. I'm currently growing dinafem auto amnesia xxl....she was planted only July 11th and sprouted on the 15th....I have the Fox Farm 3 pack nutrients (have not used much nutrients, up until a few days ago)....my Ph levels have been abit off lately but have put everything back on track today...also using Roots Organic Soil. She has not been topped I have only done LST...anyways I feel there is a slight deficiency somewhere..although I could be wrong as this is my first grow, any advice? Thank you


----------



## gcirca1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Have been given great advice, not giving...sorry lol


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Aug 17, 2015)

gcirca1 said:


> Hi, I've posted here before and have been giving great advice. I'm currently growing dinafem auto amnesia xxl....she was planted only July 11th and sprouted on the 15th....I have the Fox Farm 3 pack nutrients (have not used much nutrients, up until a few days ago)....my Ph levels have been abit off lately but have put everything back on track today...also using Roots Organic Soil. She has not been topped I have only done LST...anyways I feel there is a slight deficiency somewhere..although I could be wrong as this is my first grow, any advice? Thank you


from what I see they look real nice...is there somthing im missing? nice thick stalk lots of healthy tops if there was anything at all I seen from the pic is your new growth is a little light in color (could use a little N) but definitely not a problem


----------



## gcirca1 (Aug 18, 2015)

hells canyon genetics said:


> from what I see they look real nice...is there somthing im missing? nice thick stalk lots of healthy tops if there was anything at all I seen from the pic is your new growth is a little light in color (could use a little N) but definitely not a problem


Hi Hells Canyon, your not missing anything, just a new grower that had concerns and wanted to make sure I'm not killing her slowly, it's always nice to receive input from more experienced growers....I'll add abit more nitrogen, nothing to crazy...I do appreciate the help.


----------



## Stoney845 (Aug 18, 2015)

gcirca1 said:


> Hi, I've posted here before and have been giving great advice. I'm currently growing dinafem auto amnesia xxl....she was planted only July 11th and sprouted on the 15th....I have the Fox Farm 3 pack nutrients (have not used much nutrients, up until a few days ago)....my Ph levels have been abit off lately but have put everything back on track today...also using Roots Organic Soil. She has not been topped I have only done LST...anyways I feel there is a slight deficiency somewhere..although I could be wrong as this is my first grow, any advice? Thank you


In my experiences the problem looks like it could be overwatering.


----------



## gcirca1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Really? I water every 2 to 3 days or as plant needs....I lift the pot to feel water levels..I will wait until pot is abit lighter....thank you


----------



## cass2504 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi. new member need some help! This plants had some issues early on but came on strong in late veg........ 2 weeks into flower i went to move her and about 2 feet from the top she snapped to a 90 degree angle, i have splinted the break for 36 hours and just revoved it! She now has full stability to hold foliage above the break point My concern is the leaves have wilted and flopped right down on top yet the bud stems still point up with some droop at the bud sites but not the stem!

Will she come back? What steps should i take? Also should she be under light or is this contributing to stress now?

All help greatly appreciated

I may add growing indoor in soil 400w light


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Aug 19, 2015)

masking tape the stem and pull it out of the light for the day and it will be fine



cass2504 said:


> Hi. new member need some help! This plants had some issues early on but came on strong in late veg........ 2 weeks into flower i went to move her and about 2 feet from the top she snapped to a 90 degree angle, i have splinted the break for 36 hours and just revoved it! She now has full stability to hold foliage above the break point My concern is the leaves have wilted and flopped right down on top yet the bud stems still point up with some droop at the bud sites but not the stem!
> 
> Will she come back? What steps should i take? Also should she be under light or is this contributing to stress now?
> 
> ...


----------



## cass2504 (Aug 20, 2015)

hells canyon genetics said:


> masking tape the stem and pull it out of the light for the day and it will be fine


Thanks so much for the response trying to upload a pic poxy iphone is updating now, i had it in the tent for a day after it happened have isolated her in the shower stall there is duct tape on the break which has good stability itself but the leaves have well and truly wilted now,


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Aug 21, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what this might be? I'm running rare darkness by rare dankness in a soilless mixture


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Aug 21, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Can anyone tell me what this might be? I'm running rare darkness by rare dankness in a soilless mixture


if its all on the tips like that its probably a copper deficiency

if its more in the middle of the leafs its probably ph


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Aug 21, 2015)

hells canyon genetics said:


> if its all on the tips like that its probably a copper deficiency
> 
> if its more in the middle of the leafs its probably ph


 Thank you, It is more towards the tips and edges moving inward, and what's a good supplement for copper? I only have 3 weeks left of flower so I wanna try and correct it as soon as possible before I flush


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Aug 21, 2015)

Also wondering what might be wrong with my other plant


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Aug 21, 2015)

Eldurodeflorida said:


> Also wondering what might be wrong with my other plant


Manganese deficiency


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Aug 21, 2015)

both of these ds can be caused from build up in your soil just flush and they should clear up


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Aug 21, 2015)

hells canyon genetics said:


> both of these ds can be caused from build up in your soil just flush and they should clear up


Thank you!


----------



## new007789 (Aug 23, 2015)

sosicking said:


> how do you treat a plant with light burn? do you cut the burnt parts off or leave it?


Cut the burnt plant


----------



## ADP710 (Sep 1, 2015)

This is my first time growing, ive done alot of research and consider myself somewhat educated on growing but ive run into a problem with my plant growing outdoors.The pistils on one branch are turning brown prematurely. The rest of the plant looks great its just the one branch.What could the problem be?
Bad Flowers
  
Good Flowers


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Sep 2, 2015)

ADP710 said:


> This is my first time growing, ive done alot of research and consider myself somewhat educated on growing but ive run into a problem with my plant growing outdoors.The pistils on one branch are turning brown prematurely. The rest of the plant looks great its just the one branch.What could the problem be?
> Bad Flowers
> View attachment 3491185 View attachment 3491186 View attachment 3491187
> Good Flowers
> View attachment 3491188 View attachment 3491189 View attachment 3491190


have you sprayed them with anything or has it rained


----------



## ADP710 (Sep 2, 2015)

@hells canyon genetics I spray them with phed water every once in a while but other than that no and no it hasnt rained at all


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Sep 2, 2015)

the water can do it sometimes



ADP710 said:


> @hells canyon genetics I spray them with phed water every once in a while but other than that no and no it hasnt rained at all


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Sep 11, 2015)

Not sure what this is but the leaves around the top buds are like this all over but mostly only on tops. Thought at first it was changing color because the weather gettin colder at night but not sure now I thinks it something else any advice appreciated


----------



## Calmglass (Sep 12, 2015)

Are these pests?

The entire plant head to toe has this problem. What to do???? 

Thanks in advance for your help, I'm really worried...


----------



## Calmglass (Sep 12, 2015)

Forget it... I think I got this. I'm told they're spider mites and to spray on Green Clean.


----------



## Rossco P (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi all, rossco here, new to the site. Hope all is going well RIU. I've come to a little problem which after browsing this site for hours is pointing to nute burn and/ or lock out. Didn't want to jump head first into treating them incase I was wrong in the diagnosing..Copied and pasted MoMoGrows questions to get going a little easier and add a few 

1. What soil? Soil less. Canna coco professional plus with very small amount of perlite 
2. What nutes? Canna range.. a+b, rhizotonic, cannazyme, *pk 13/14 and *boost ( *not yet needed)
3. How often are you watering? Once every 2 days. Hand watered 
4. How often are you giving the nutes? Was feeding every watering ( 2 days) at cannas guide lines. Started to notice white spots (thinking thrips or mites) but started developing yellow brown burn like marks, so flushed with 1/2 strength a+b ph'd to 5.8
5. How old is the plant? Seed or clone? 5 weeks from seed 
6. What is your light source? 600w mh
7. How tall is plant? 12 - 14 inches
8. How big is the pot it is in? 12 litre
9. What kind of water are you using and do you pH it? Tap water at 140ppm 0.4 ec ph 7.2, add nutes and ph down to 5.8-6.0. Let it sit for a while and check ph again before feeding incase of a ph rise.
10. Strain? 5x Feminsed seeds Super Iced Grapefruit 
11. Runoff? 10- 30% never tested ph or ppm 
12. Training? One has been topped 4days ago. One has been fimmed 4 days ago. One is receiving lst on main stem and 2 left normal.

Sorry about the essay, nice n chilled of some earthy tasting, feeling nice and sociable as I'm typing into my phone with a smile  
Pictures to follow, any info would be appreciated


----------



## karlo65 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey guys any one no what wrong with my plants ? im feeding Canna A+B vegging under T5 grow light the leaves have started going light green and yellowing scars on the leaves Please let me no what you think guys !!


----------



## Rossco P (Sep 16, 2015)

@karlo65 let me know if you hear of any more info/ help on your problems. I have a few similar problems with my babies. I have a post in newbie Central called 'newbie in need of schooling'. Ive been given some useful info on that post, might be worth a look through since they are showing similar problems. Peace


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Sep 25, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what's wrong here?


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Sep 25, 2015)

?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 25, 2015)

hmmmm can i have a pic of the entire plant please?
If it's what im thinking it is a simple addition of epsom salts to ph'd water next watering wouldn't hurt those sexy ladies!


----------



## Eldurodeflorida (Sep 25, 2015)

I put Epsom salts last watering so hopefully 1 or 2 more feedings and it'll stop spreading. Thanks!


----------



## dkeno13 (Oct 28, 2015)

So i searched and read and searched and read and thought i had spider mites and treated plants twice and still no clue....looked under magnify glass and couldnt see nothing. Anyone have any ideas why leaves on one plant of mine are like this


----------



## dkeno13 (Oct 28, 2015)

I have a plant problem. Read and read and cant find the cause. Checked for spidermites under magnify glass didnt see anything and only one plant is affected. Look at leaves pls gove feedback


----------



## Árboles verdes (Nov 24, 2015)

Can someone help me out here, is this a magnesium deficiency?


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Nov 27, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> Can someone help me out here, is this a magnesium deficiency?


Phosphorus deficiency look up www.growweedeasy.com and look at plant problems


----------



## Árboles verdes (Nov 28, 2015)

Phosphorus or root rot?


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Nov 30, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> Phosphorus or root rot?


Have you over watered lately are the pots heavy


----------



## Terry385 (Nov 30, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> Phosphorus or root rot?


whats it growing in dwc what the roots look like


----------



## Devildenis69 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi guys, Im quiet new at this game and this time everything is going wrong  so I really need your help
I have a c99 vegging for 20 days and a blue cheese for a bit more than a month

So the blue cheese:
 
with the white balance of the camera seems like she's hungry, but my eyes see her more like on the 2nd pic
so there's an old leaf pretty bad lookin and top tips are yellowing/burnin ... so I was thinking mg def or nute burn
I believe red stems are genetic as I can't see other sign of P def ...
here's the feeding schedule:
_0.5ml/L Root (platinium)
Water
0.5 Root
1ml/L huvic/fluvic + 0.75 Root
Water + a cup of beer of epsom salt
0.5ml/L grow (plagron alga) +0.75 Root
0.75 huvic/fluvic _

Now the C99:
 
She's just hungry right ? A P def ?
feeding schedule:
_0.5 Root
Water
0.5 Root
Water
0.5 huvic/fluvic + 0.5 Root
0.5 grow + 0.5 Root_

_Any help would be very nice _


----------



## Árboles verdes (Dec 6, 2015)

hells canyon geneticsHave you over watered lately are the pots heav
[QUOTE="Terry385 said:


> whats it growing in dwc what the roots look like


Soil


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Dec 7, 2015)

Devildenis69 said:


> Hi guys, Im quiet new at this game and this time everything is going wrong  so I really need your help
> I have a c99 vegging for 20 days and a blue cheese for a bit more than a month
> 
> So the blue cheese:
> ...


How much Epson???


----------



## Devildenis69 (Dec 7, 2015)

like a small teaspoon

edit: "a cup of beer" lool  sometimes my smoke has a pretty bad influence on my english skills, sorry


----------



## Árboles verdes (Dec 8, 2015)

hells canyon genetics said:


> Have you over watered lately are the pot. Yes, i bought some hydroguard but i dont know how much and when


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Dec 9, 2015)

Some of these signs can show up when over watering has happened and can fix them self when they dry up I'm always the guy that wants to figure out what caused the deficiency and fix that and not so much just try to treat the deficiency have they cleared up


----------



## hells canyon genetics (Dec 9, 2015)

Devildenis69 said:


> like a small teaspoon
> 
> edit: "a cup of beer" lool  sometimes my smoke has a pretty bad influence on my english skills, sorry


Hahaha I was like what try flushing them and don't give them any nutes for awhile I'm sure someone is going to blast me for saying this but...I don't like epsom salt ....I useven General Organics Cal/Mag for magnesium


----------



## Árboles verdes (Dec 9, 2015)

hells canyon genetics said:


> Some of these signs can show up when over watering has happened and can fix them self when they dry up I'm always the guy that wants to figur
> 
> 
> Ok well i messed up, at first when i started having the problem, i noticed a little bit of what i tought was root rot, so what i did was letting it get very very dry and i had the great idea that if my plant is having a root problem and cant absorb nutes thru the roots i should just do a foilar feed, so i did with dyna gro fp at half strenght of what it says, then a few days passed and i tought.... Hmm maybe if i do the flush with mild nutes like it says for a phosphorus def, maybe that will help. So i did and now im here. My plants are looking better and ive just been watering with balanced ph water. I still plan on getting the epsom salt and the other things for future problems that i hope not to get.


----------



## Devildenis69 (Dec 10, 2015)

hells canyon genetics said:


> Hahaha I was like what try flushing them and don't give them any nutes for awhile I'm sure someone is going to blast me for saying this but...I don't like epsom salt ....I useven General Organics Cal/Mag for magnesium


Thx for your help,

I'm a bit sceptic about calmag as they are antagonist ... but many are using it without trouble ... Im gonna give it a try one of those days ...
I was supplementing mg as prevention, because Im growing under led (2*[email protected] +3*660nm) and this def tend to append faster under led and I've heard that 1st sign of mg def appear a week after the actual def ...

I've fed the Cindy yesterday w/ 0.75ml/L grow and a spoon of epsom, seems she's doing a tiny bit better




I switched the BlueCheese to 12/12 yesterday and new symptoms have appeared:
 
Im gonna feed her today and really don't know what I might do ...
the brown spots (1st pic on the left): mg def ? K def ?
Interveinal yellowing on bottom leaves: mg def ? N def ?
the purple tips w/ some little purple points around (2nd & 3rd pic), Ca def ?
purple stems: genetic ?

or maybe a PK excess could explain all this sh*t ...

Im so fucking lost  should I flush her or should I feed her ?


----------



## Devildenis69 (Dec 10, 2015)

Im going to water it today,
thinking Im gonna put 0.5ml/L grow + 0.25ml/L root + half spoon epsom
any advice ?


----------



## NerdyBear (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a problem with my plant (1 eyed jamaican)
And I have no cluse what is wrong. I have a guess but idk. I think she is on nute lock? So I flushed her today very lightly to wash a smidge of chemicals/salts out of the soil because I thought the soil became toxic. I just need someone who's experienced to chime in on my thread please. https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-advice-asap.890322/page-2#post-12167594
Just look from page 1 to 2.


----------



## rocko369 (Dec 21, 2015)

Is this good for the plants? The roots are hollow!

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Keighan (Dec 28, 2015)

Flowering since the 9th pro mix ammended with verm and perlite nothing else, fed with half a tsp of tiger bloom half a tsp grow big spring water no ph or ppm tested during entire grow with everything pretty smooth. Yellow new growth tips almost burnt looking I just can't see one tsp per gallon of mixed nutes burning...any ideas?


----------



## Jameson Jackson (Jan 12, 2016)

Help!! First time grower here and I have some weird stuff happening(fungi?) on second node of topped growth. Pics included.
Strain:Blueberry(ILGM)
Lights: 600w(equiv) daylight CFLS (currently 24/7)
Plant age: 6 weeks
average closet temp is about 82F
I follow standard general hydroponic feeding chart for medium vegetative growth.

I had started LST 2 days prior, could this be the cause? the problem in this pic below is only on this one leaf. Any help or advice to attack this issue would be welcome, thanks all!


----------



## KevinR (Jan 15, 2016)

Is it just me, or are none of the pictures displaying?


----------



## HHLemon (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeah nothing showing up for me. whatta let down


----------



## 12seangreen (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi my first time on this ! I'm hoping for a bit of help .... Been growing for a long time but I've recently started autos, great crops at first but I've moved house and the last 3 have been 100% during veg ! Once the girl changes into flower .... Fan leaves turning uniform lime green around the edges after the first 2 weeks in flower and complete deteritin from then on / these are 2 weeks from finish but the leaf colour hadn't changed much to be honest


----------



## landry (Jan 23, 2016)

I NEED SOME HELP HERE!!
High there
I need some advice on this plant it is a purple orange kush by provision seed im growing in 60%organic soil(it have peat moss, perlite, granulated algae,dolomite and lime stone in it) and 40% perlite i am watering 3.5 liters ph at 6.3 every 7 days feeding her with nutrient one time and the other time without. She is in day 23 of flowering the feeding schedule have been
dec 21 3.5liters
3.5ml of magical by technaflora (magnesium,calcium,iron)
7,5ml cannazym
8ml nutriplus grow base a + b

27 dec 3.5 liters
6ml carboload

2 jan 3.5 liters
3 ml bud blood
1/2 teaspoon of epsom salt
5.5ml nutriplus bloom base a+ b

10 jan 3.5 liters
1.75 ml fulvic acid
5ml cannazym

17 jan 3.5 liters
4 ml magical
5ml big bud
5ml nutriplus bloom base a+b
Before the last feeding her growth was slow and leaves was really dark green and had dark purple stem. Now her growth is okay she became lighter green but still have purple stem and some leaves have burnt tips(see the pictures)

Am i overfeeding it or underfeeding it???
It is the first time i got these symptoms
Any advice would be great


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 24, 2016)

The pics in the OP need to be fixed.


----------



## Braka (Jan 30, 2016)

Can some one help my leaves started doing this on my fith day of seedling stage


----------



## frica (Feb 8, 2016)

How do you guys deal with Sciaridae? (Fungus Gnat)


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> The pics in the OP need to be fixed.


Yeah this thread is kinda pointless now without pics


----------



## Braka (Feb 21, 2016)

Here it is they are curling from the middle


----------



## skoalmint614 (Feb 23, 2016)

why cant i see ANY of the photos?


----------



## soaponarope (Mar 4, 2016)

hi first time grower and posting. I am growing indoors with a galaxyhydro led 300w dwc with sensi grow and hyrdo guard.The plant is on 3 week of veg and i was wondering if this was tobacco mosaic virus? It is a crop king northernlights auto fem on a 24 hour cycle. I would like a second opinion


----------



## shadow22 (Mar 4, 2016)

hi, I'm new to indoors, which I have experience outdoors, can anyone help me, I have super skunk and a super skunk cross with critical kush, my problem is I think nutes burn, that's what I think, I have not had any problems at all till now, I'm at day 35 flower and some of the leaves are brown with spots and dry tips here's a pic , and thanks in advance , juss need a second opinion, also , only using the kiss method maxibloom , I am going to use overdrive and koolbloom anyday soon as it arrives. here's pic's


----------



## 420producer (Mar 26, 2016)

Braka said:


> Here it is they are curling from the middle


how much ;light and how close is it to the lil fella.?


----------



## Growplex562 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey there, I'm new to growing and am having weird curling and wavy growth in my middle leaves. The strain is blue widow and I use a 24/4 light scale for now. Please help me identify my problem


----------



## Woopass (Mar 27, 2016)

Hello! 

Need some help! Posting pictures because  the pics already posted are not working.

Planted three indica plants. 

Early in the week I noticed tips on some of my plants turning yellow and wilting down, now I mean just the tips on the top leaves more or less.

I was informed that I should flush my soil so I did and seems ok now like at least like the issue isn't spreading. My soul ph is about 7.0 right now I am getting the raise/lower kit on monday. 

Now this morning I notice brown/black circle spots. With yellow rings on  some of the leaves. I looked online and seem to have it narrowed down to what the problem actually is. But am reaching out in belief maybe there is someone there who has had this issue and successfully handled it. 

Thank you for your time! Any help or advice is appreciated


----------



## francek4 (Apr 2, 2016)

Can someone please help me solve the problem of yellow leaves.


----------



## Braka (Apr 2, 2016)

francek4 said:


> Can someone please help me solve the problem of yellow leaves.


Is it starting from the bottom up


----------



## francek4 (Apr 2, 2016)

As below so yes.Then in the midst and down.I add photo
Then again a beautiful green leaves underneath.
You can cut off the yellow leaves?
it Autoflowering


----------



## Braka (Apr 2, 2016)

francek4 said:


> As below so yes.Then in the midst and down.I add photo
> Then again a beautiful green leaves underneath


Ok In some of the pics it looks like it starting from the bottom up if so it looks like a nitrogen deficiency you can buy some nutrients for that and give it a good flush also will help


----------



## francek4 (Apr 2, 2016)

to recommend something?I use BioBizz


----------



## Braka (Apr 2, 2016)

I have personally never grown auto flower but yes I recommend a flush with some nitrogen suplement then we can go from there


----------



## francek4 (Apr 2, 2016)

To recommend something?


----------



## Braka (Apr 2, 2016)

francek4 said:


> To recommend something?


Is boibizz a soil or soiless mixture ?


----------



## francek4 (Apr 2, 2016)

* soil BIOBIZZ ALL MIX.
manure 
Biobizz Fish Mix. 1ml-1l 
n-p-k 5.0-3.0-4.0
 
Booster
Biobizz Bio Heaven,
 ALG-A-MIC*

*in flower
Top-max
Bio-Bloom
Acti-vera

*


----------



## Braka (Apr 2, 2016)

I heard good stuff about this but never tried it myself sounds good give a try


----------



## francek4 (Apr 2, 2016)

I bought this.1L Guanokalong Liquid Grow.
*Features*

Totally organic bat guano fertiliser. Only contains products annex 2 (EEG) nr. 2092/91.
Bat guano is a highly effective plant feed.
Exceptionally high NPK levels.
Use in your plants bloom/flowering period.
Then write that helped.
Do you ever have any other idea or experience please write thank you


----------



## francek4 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Otherwise the pH of the water when watering is kept at 6.5, of course, and after mixing supplement some much change in pH*


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 5, 2016)

anyone have pics to fix the pics on the sticky.....


----------



## Cannabisvarro (Apr 7, 2016)

hi, i just got my clone 3 days ago and this is my first grow.
I was going to put the lights on today but i don`t know if she is strong enought. i transplanted her 3 days ago.
i don`t know why the leaves seems to be drooping down and strange colors on them too.
help


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 7, 2016)

Cannabisvarro said:


> hi, i just got my clone 3 days ago and this is my first grow.
> I was going to put the lights on today but i don`t know if she is strong enought. i transplanted her 3 days ago.
> i don`t know why the leaves seems to be drooping down and strange colors on them too.View attachment 3652121
> help
> View attachment 3652122


what soil are you using?
have you bought some nutrients. soils like HP pro mix and such are devoid of any "plant food"-pay close attention to the measurements, be exact.
lights should be on 18/6


----------



## Cannabisvarro (Apr 8, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> what soil are you using?
> have you bought some nutrients. soils like HP pro mix and such are devoid of any "plant food"-pay close attention to the measurements, be exact.
> lights should be on 18/6


i`m using foxfarm, take a look here all the details from my plant 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-help.905429/#post-12491555


----------



## flowersforfree (Apr 8, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> what soil are you using?
> have you bought some nutrients. soils like HP pro mix and such are devoid of any "plant food"-pay close attention to the measurements, be exact.
> lights should be on 18/6


love pro mix


----------



## Cannabisvarro (Apr 8, 2016)

how much water should i give her? she is in a 3 g pot


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 8, 2016)

Cannabisvarro said:


> how much water should i give her? she is in a 3 g pot


 there is a water per gallon pot chart around somewhere, you could try a moisture meter.

Me personally: I would keep using that red cup, pour it slowly at the base of the plant 2 times a week or if you see the stem angle change, typically I use smaller pots, for dummies like me it helps make it easy to know when to water/feed/transplant.




I'm not very good at DX'ing plants I refer to my guru, who comes in mumbles some vile curse, starting with stupid girl then checks ppm/ph/adds to my barrel. then shoves some bottle in my face, smacks my ass and leaves. its mostly what I what going to do anyways, but I always second guess myself.


----------



## jeremy513 (Apr 11, 2016)

i need help my plants are in there 5th week of flowering and definitely got calcium and magnesium problems i got cal mag and flushed it before i put it in there but it hasnt helped any.im using fox farm soil and nutrients


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 11, 2016)

jeremy513 said:


> i need help my plants are in there 5th week of flowering and definitely got calcium and magnesium problems i got cal mag and flushed it before i put it in there but it hasnt helped any.im using fox farm soil and nutrients


whats good gangster, jacking threads like an OG loco homie.

j/k

take some pictures, and write your own nice detailed post, and someone here with more ancient wisdom then me will help....... mostly...at night...mostly.~newt


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 12, 2016)

jeremy513 said:


> i need help my plants are in there 5th week of flowering and definitely got calcium and magnesium problems i got cal mag and flushed it before i put it in there but it hasnt helped any.im using fox farm soil and nutrients



Jeremy,


How do you know you have a Cal-Mg issue? Sadly a large majority of grower's don't even know what they are feeding their plants....


Let me know a little bit about the products you are using and at what rates and I will try to help (sadly its a guessing game with nutrient companies).


----------



## francek4 (Apr 16, 2016)

This is Autoflowering You can cut off the yellow leaves?it takes or does not burden my girls?will damage?


----------



## francek4 (Apr 16, 2016)

Cannabisvarro said:


> what??





francek4 said:


> Can someone please help me solve the problem of yellow leaves.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/have-a-plant-problem-check-here-first.157345/page-58


----------



## roachfinder (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm having a hard time figuring out whats wrong....I have seedlings and their 2 fan leaves are turning purple starting from the edges to the middle. There are a few shoots all together so its the older ones. Could it be a n deficiency? The temp doesn't go below 71


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 24, 2016)

My platinum cookies are like 2 weeks from flip and some leaves have brown around eges and spots not sure whata wrong I'm using pro mix and I Fed every other water with tbs of big bloom tiger bloom and cal mag to a gallon all other plants love it my humity has been really low like from 20-30 so I got a humidifier today so should help I like it to be at 50 and temps don't go past 79 here's few pics


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 24, 2016)

Heres pictures of the plant


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 24, 2016)

Braka said:


> Ok In some of the pics it looks like it starting from the bottom up if so it looks like a nitrogen deficiency you can buy some nutrients for that and give it a good flush also will help


If like to give you shout out for helping me save my girls. Now I know what a feeding/nitrogen deficiency looks like.


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 24, 2016)

Are you saying i have a nitrogen def


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 24, 2016)

Me? No I was thanking braka1 for an earlier post.


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh ok sry bro you have any idea whats erong wit my girls


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't know. I'm a noob. I know nute burn causes yellowing around the edges and tips. Have you been going full nute as per bottle?


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 24, 2016)

Also one thing I've noticed. I'm running 4 autos, all the same geno, but they're each different. You'd think they were different strains. Maybe nutes for the one isn't the same for the others?


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 24, 2016)

Check out this thread. Mentions calcium and it looks like yours. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/please-help-me-kill-my-plants-less.906415/


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 24, 2016)

I think i use a tbl spoon of big bloom tiger bloom and cal mag to a gallon


----------



## Chef420 (Apr 25, 2016)

chuckie86 said:


> I think i use a tbl spoon of big bloom tiger bloom and cal mag to a gallon


Hey Charles, I'm sure you know about this site but in case you didn't or forgot about it. Check out the plant problem area. It's a very good site. 

http://www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## Tjingles (Apr 26, 2016)

is it just me or are none of the pics showing up?


----------



## FIDOHurley (May 7, 2016)

hey all I am looking for some advice, this may not be the right place to post but I am a very green (lol) so try not to bash me verbally to harshly. So I noticed the following blotches on my leaves (pics hopefully included) and wanted to see if anyone knew what it was. The plants are about 3 weeks old from seed and I am growing indoors hydroponically (not even sure if people grow outdoors hydro) using general hydroponic trio nutrients. Pretty early on I had some temp issues but have since resolved them (the grow cab is now running between 72-82 Fahrenheit with a reservoir temp of 62-66 Fahrenheit). I thought this might be a magnesium deficiency but it seems a little early for that based on what I am reading. The pH of the soup is approximately 6.3 with blubbers going and around 6 without. I changed out the reservoir just today but thought that I would ask what ya'll think. The issue seems to have have the worst blotches on the the bottom leaves. I feared mites at first, saw a little webbing and about pooped my pants, but found a nice little spider hanging out and I have spent a least an hour and a half with a jewelers loop combing my plants and found no signs of animal life other than the spider. I may be over reacting, but I want to stay on top of any issues that may arise. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Firstimegrowerrhelpppp (May 23, 2016)

Check mine out!!! Please anyone https://www.rollitup.org/t/need-help-firt-time-grower.910046/


----------



## Billies4life (May 24, 2016)

Any idea as to what has caused this? Also this is an unknown strain. Looks like Sativa but any estimations on flowering time? It has currently been 9 weeks flowering.


----------



## Samno (May 24, 2016)

Needed some help diagnosing my one lady, mid level leaves are starting to show signs of spotting, my ph is perfect at a constant 6.5, environment is 25℃/50-60% humidity with the light on and 21℃/50% humidity with the light off, the only thing I did 2 days ago was change the brand of nutrients, could this be the cause?


----------



## ItsMoeMoney (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello can someone tell me what this is from ..


----------



## angelicious (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey folks, can anyone help me here? I'm trying to figure out what's causing that yellowing on the first (seed) leaves 2 Nirvana Bubblicious autos in biobizz light soil, no nutes, I'm watering a little amount every day, tap water that's been left sitting out and I brought the ph down by adding2-3 drops of vinegar in a 5L bottle. Cheers in advance!

*Attached Files:*


----------



## Dudemankidson (Jun 11, 2016)

Dang, none of the photo's here are loading correctly for me..


----------



## Dmm (Jun 12, 2016)

Small problem..changed feed and wasn't complety paying attention apparently..I've been wayyy under feeding. I've been doing probably 1/4 of what I should ..plants are doing amazing but now I'm already in week 3 of 12/12 I usually water once a week with feed
I'm using the flora series..now that I now this should I go right to the suggested amount..I've been doing what the chart says but to 5 gallons:/ woops


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 21, 2016)

Have to say out of everywhere I have been, this is one of the most helpful guides to plant problems I have been having during growing and will really help me fix them! I was aware of some of them, but never knew there could be that many potential problems but I believe after reading this have narrowed down the main issues and will be able to solve them thanks to you,


----------



## Dannabis! (Jun 21, 2016)

not to beat a dead dog, but would anyone be able to post a new version of this thread that is a redo of the beginning of this one with pictures that work again, and consider locking it to replies and making it sticky.

please and thanks? Kay love you buh bye.


----------



## 23Jumpman23 (Jul 2, 2016)

This thread is worthless without pics!!!


----------



## AnxiousRobot (Jul 4, 2016)

this would be awesome if the pics in OP worked!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Outdoor plant anyone know what this is. Don't think it's burn. There are a few spots to


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is pic thanks


----------



## baronvonbud (Jul 6, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Here is pic thanks


looks like little slugs or something got on it


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 6, 2016)

angelicious said:


> Hey folks, can anyone help me here? I'm trying to figure out what's causing that yellowing on the first (seed) leaves 2 Nirvana Bubblicious autos in biobizz light soil, no nutes, I'm watering a little amount every day, tap water that's been left sitting out and I brought the ph down by adding2-3 drops of vinegar in a 5L bottle. Cheers in advance!
> 
> *Attached Files:*


May be over watering. Autos don't need much water as seedlings


----------



## sydarko (Jul 7, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Here is pic thanks


leafminer, i don't think its a big issue but check on it.


----------



## Alejondro (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm thinking this is the best place to ask this. 

Can O.P or someone re-upload the photos on page 1 first post?
i just think it would be cool since this thread is sticky'd & the info seems pretty useful, when combined with corresponding images. Otherwise..


----------



## Boomhour (Jul 30, 2016)

Photo links are broken. And Growfaq link is not working from page 1 of this thread.


----------



## fruits of labor (Jul 31, 2016)

Agreed...some of us listen...but we cant look here first if images are down..

Thanks


----------



## jucee (Aug 31, 2016)

fruits of labor said:


> Agreed...some of us listen...but we cant look here first if images are down..
> 
> Thanks


Anyone know when we will get these images back? Anyone know where I can find a good illustrative book of symptoms and causes?

Edit: My bad, I found most of the information is already in https://www.rollitup.org/t/guide-for-diagnosing-plant-problems.38772/


----------



## Levradus (Sep 2, 2016)

My plants growth is slowed and leaves loosing their colours to yellow


----------



## Smithshane650 (Sep 14, 2016)

Help! Thought maybe this was due to heat during flowering but got temps down and seems to be happening again on my next run. Very frustrating. Using promix and advanced nutrients sensai AB with RO water


----------



## dtl420 (Sep 22, 2016)

Levradus said:


> View attachment 3771316 My plants growth is slowed and leaves loosing their colours to yellow


What medium, ad what do you feed and how often?


----------



## dtl420 (Sep 22, 2016)

Smithshane650 said:


> Help! Thought maybe this was due to heat during flowering but got temps down and seems to be happening again on my next run. Very frustrating. Using promix and advanced nutrients sensai AB with RO water


What week are you in?


----------



## Smokinroach (Sep 22, 2016)

OK so it's my second grow indoor, my first with good genetics. I have three autos going and I dunno I feel like they should look better lol. There growing strong just feel like I need a second opinion to rule out paranoia be for I go messin with them. There under 400 Watt hps 2 in soil 1 in dwc constant 5.7 ph the other 2 in eco scrap organic potting mix all are fed with Lucas formula 5/10 Gh Flora trio. Temps stay between 78-85 never any higher than 85.the tallest is purple cheese. In the black dwc is cash crop. And in the small blue bucket is super critical auto. And don't laugh at my lst attempt. Lol.


----------



## Smokinroach (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry


----------



## Smokinroach (Sep 22, 2016)

Its not working right but here's a few.


----------



## LoIQ2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Levradus said:


> View attachment 3771316 My plants growth is slowed and leaves loosing their colours to yellow


Are you running just plain coco? I'm no expert with soil or coco but she looks hungry to me....starved in fact!


----------



## Smokinroach (Sep 24, 2016)

Levra it looks like a ph problem or some kind of lockout. I would flush with plain Ph water. Not sure of it the same for coco but I ph my water to 6.3 in soil. And also are u using a calmag supplement I remember there being something special with calmag and coco u should check it out. But first I would flush with ph water that would rule out a lot.


----------



## Levradus (Sep 24, 2016)

@LoIQ2 

those leaves went more bad, got yellowed and died while its happening I trimmed it and mainlined it..
its mix with coco and soil..
after mainlined i gave calmag
now its growing nice leaves but soo slow and leaves shows some color paleness again.. 
im not sure what makes it slow and i do not have ph pens and humidifier also hygrometer things just have my closet in and out fan currently running only out fan , decent light and my area around 60-80rh. 
it can be one thing i plant it directly to big pot and watered all the pot by not giving it a time to develop its rot this is my conclusion and now im applying water only the around of plant and not soo often..

check from pictures


----------



## LoIQ2 (Sep 28, 2016)

Levradus said:


> @LoIQ2
> 
> those leaves went more bad, got yellowed and died while its happening I trimmed it and mainlined it..
> its mix with coco and soil..
> ...


Red stems and yellowing leaves with dark veins is definitely magnesium deficiency. Good luck!


----------



## Levradus (Sep 28, 2016)

@LoIQ2 im giving sensincalmag just after those problem i got that and applied it was the only one i can obtain.. hopefully it will get better leaves are ok 
growth slow 
and stems are still red...


----------



## dtl420 (Sep 28, 2016)

Levradus said:


> @LoIQ2 im giving sensincalmag just after those problem i got that and applied it was the only one i can obtain.. hopefully it will get better leaves are ok
> growth slow
> and stems are still red...


Epsom salt works really well for mg deficiency. Also provides sulfur. (Magnesium sulfate)


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 28, 2016)

Phosphorous and calcium issues? Looks like it to me.

FFOF
6.5 ph anything i put in to it
auto magnum by budda pheno#2..#1 pheno is healthy
pistils at day 25
Fed 5ml general organics bloom (2-4-4)
2.5ml calimagic ( 1-0-0) 5% calcium, 1.5% mag 0.01% iron, 1% N)
Bud production nearly stopped
Leaves cupping down (similar to phosphorous def) (hence why i think it is)
Started on older leaves then the next oldest (phosphorous moves from old to new when needed)
. Stems and branches are quite bendy
. Slight redish tint to some of the branches

1) Leech soil and then re-feed at double the regimen i have listed above
OR
2) feed with the same regimen as stated above and NOT leech soil?


----------



## dargd1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Have some very light green going on in the center of my leafs?


----------



## Levradus (Oct 6, 2016)

@dargd1 they usually appear as lightgreen and turn into the darker day by day they grow 
imagine cells are building up give them a time its not issue they look pretty 
goodluck


----------



## dargd1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you Levradus. These are my first plants from seed. I guess like most I am watching them like they were new born babies....lol...trying to be proactive on anything that might not look correct.


----------



## dtl420 (Oct 6, 2016)

dargd1 said:


> Thank you Levradus. These are my first plants from seed. I guess like most I am watching them like they were new born babies....lol...trying to be proactive on anything that might not look correct.


New growth may appear particularly light green in high temp conditions, this is because sulfur uptake it inhibited at higher temps. But as @Levradus said, this is nothing to worry about, the leafs are still developing chlorophyll. 

This seems to be a rather commonly asked question, but it's always nice to see people concerned enough with their babies to ask it! They look very happy though.


----------



## dargd1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you dtl420. I can see I picked the right forum to learn and ask questions. looking forward to increasing my knowledge base. I am thoroughly enjoying the growing and learning curve.


----------



## dtl420 (Oct 6, 2016)

dargd1 said:


> Thank you dtl420. I can see I picked the right forum to learn and ask questions. looking forward to increasing my knowledge base. I am thoroughly enjoying the growing and learning curve.


No problem. There's not a grower on this site that would be where they are today without help, and I love helping people! You never know who the next great breeder/grower will be, so it's best that we help each other to not get discouraged! There's a lot of snake oil and people who are full of shit out there who make growing seem difficult, when really it's just a matter of being patient and relaxed (mostly patient).

Google will be your best friend. There are all kinds of free pdf text books online for any topic you can think off. These forums can only get you so far, sooner or later you'll have to split and do some digging of your own. Don't just read about weed, look into plant physiology in general. Learn why you do what you do for your plants and you'll learn how to do it better!

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## dargd1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Agreed. I have done a ton of googling, research, purchased a couple books, asked questions then formulated a plan. I learned along time ago education is great but real life info from those that have already been there and done that is extremely helpful and tends to fill in the gaps from books and research.


----------



## Red Eyez 707 (Oct 16, 2016)

dtl420 said:


> No problem. There's not a grower on this site that would be where they are today without help, and I love helping people! You never know who the next great breeder/grower will be, so it's best that we help each other to not get discouraged! There's a lot of snake oil and people who are full of shit out there who make growing seem difficult, when really it's just a matter of being patient and relaxed (mostly patient).
> 
> Google will be your best friend. There are all kinds of free pdf text books online for any topic you can think off. These forums can only get you so far, sooner or later you'll have to split and do some digging of your own. Don't just read about weed, look into plant physiology in general. Learn why you do what you do for your plants and you'll learn how to do it better!
> 
> I wish you the best of luck!



Good advice!!


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 17, 2016)

Can someone help me figure out what's causing this please? 600 w hps, coco, approx. 8 week old clone. Dyna gro feed every water. Just switched to RO.


----------



## ray2013 (Oct 22, 2016)

Greetings farmer's, would highly appreciate it if anyone could help identify this issue with my plants


----------



## Noinch (Oct 31, 2016)

My amherst sour diesel is definitely struggling a fair bit, does this look like an over watering issue? (I don't always water my own plants). Should I start a new one?
  

in comparison the og kush is doing fine


----------



## rob333 (Oct 31, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Greetings farmer's, would highly appreciate it if anyone could help identify this issue with my plants View attachment 3811934 View attachment 3811935 View attachment 3811934 View attachment 3811935 View attachment 3811936


inbox a pic of the whole plant nutes lights temps and ph cheers dr rob will fix ya issue


----------



## rob333 (Oct 31, 2016)

Noinch said:


> My amherst sour diesel is definitely struggling a fair bit, does this look like an over watering issue? (I don't always water my own plants). Should I start a new one?
> View attachment 3818926 View attachment 3818925
> 
> in comparison the og kush is doing fine
> View attachment 3818927


looks like its burnt have you been feeding it and ferts ? or is there any slow release ferts in the soil ?


----------



## Noinch (Oct 31, 2016)

rob333 said:


> looks like its burnt have you been feeding it and ferts ? or is there any slow release ferts in the soil ?


Haven't been feeding it and it was just generic potting soil I had ran water through weeks in advanced and just left in the pot so that wouldn't be an issue. Of course there'd still be an issue though haha. Think it would be better just to get some fresh soil and plant a new seed instead of trying to keep this one going since its getting later in the growing season?


----------



## rob333 (Oct 31, 2016)

Noinch said:


> Haven't been feeding it and it was just generic potting soil I had ran water through weeks in advanced and just left in the pot so that wouldn't be an issue. Of course there'd still be an issue though haha. Think it would be better just to get some fresh soil and plant a new seed instead of trying to keep this one going since its getting later in the growing season?


always throw more then 1 bean in at a time bro srpout 6 its a even run so if u get 3 males you still have 3 females and any issues u have plants to play with just run about a ltr of water not ferts thru her once every 3-4 days starting tonite repeat and check back in with me in about a week i think she will be fine just a question how often you water ?


----------



## Noinch (Oct 31, 2016)

rob333 said:


> always throw more then 1 bean in at a time bro srpout 6 its a even run so if u get 3 males you still have 3 females and any issues u have plants to play with just run about a ltr of water not ferts thru her once every 3-4 days starting tonite repeat and check back in with me in about a week i think she will be fine just a question how often you water ?


Roughly every 3 days, depends on the weather. Just light waters while they're still small. Although I checked on them today and the soil was drenched just under the surface even though it had been a few days since I had personally watered them, that's why I thought it might be over watering since usually if i'm not here someone else waters them which becomes an issue if they don't notice that I have recently

cheers for the help


----------



## Mr M.J. Don (Nov 3, 2016)

Spliffious said:


> ahhh what did i do..... nutes are at 1020.
> 
> ph 5.5
> 75 degrees 65% humid. took air flow from under door. with draft guard? It brought the heat up and then bam. next day lookin like shitty....


That's definitely a Calcium-magnesium deficiency not nutrient burn bro.. could also be light radiation burn which causes yellowing not heat.. but the yellowing resembles Calcium deficiency commonly..

If you've done everything correct and confused I can say that leaf twisting and nutrient deficiencies are caused by PH problems also.. try upping to 5.8-6.0 for a week and see if that helps with new growths.

Lastly.. when the ladies have crinkled and up-turned edges like ur seedlings seem to; it's a sign of too much heat or too much light intensity.. u should raise ur light a ft and keep ur PH at a solid 5.8-6.0ph range.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 4, 2016)

Any chance these posts can get their pictures back? It would make them a bit more helpful.


----------



## somebody1701 (Nov 5, 2016)

WTF good is this sticky when the pictures are gone!?!?


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 5, 2016)

somebody1701 said:


> WTF good is this sticky when the pictures are gone!?!?


My thoughts exactly. I was trying to figure out what's up with my plants. But can't use this resource thanks to there being next to no images of what I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## Y0da (Nov 8, 2016)

Problem with the photos not downloading


----------



## jnonymous (Dec 11, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one seeing broken picture links.


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 6, 2017)

Pictures do not work .


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 6, 2017)

Has anyone ever experienced this on their seedlings? First time it has happened .

Happy Smoking


----------



## dargd1 (Jan 6, 2017)

OneWithTheDank said:


> Has anyone ever experienced this on their seedlings? First time it has happened .
> 
> Happy Smoking


Post a pic with regular lighting. Can't tell exactly what is going on here using purple pics.


----------



## Cyah1990 (Jan 6, 2017)

Help! I have this pineapple chunk from barneys at close to 5 weeks and they are not looking normal I had a timer issue in the beginning week where the lights would come on for a couple hrs during night cycle but my other 4 strains are doin fine... Am I fucked?


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 6, 2017)

Sorry lol. I tried flashing a light on it for you


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 6, 2017)

Here's one of the others.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

OneWithTheDank said:


> Here's one of the others.


Not sure, but be a Cal deficiency?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey Bass, here to study up. 

Those sort of spots confuse me, and in the past I have just decided that it 
might be some nute locked out and I tried adding Cal-Mag, the standard
first-choice lock-cracker. IIRC things improved but over sufficient time as 
to make the cause unclear.

which is to say: "yeah"

:0)


----------



## Metgrower17 (Jan 14, 2017)

What does this look like


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone ever seen this??


----------



## dargd1 (Jan 15, 2017)

OneWithTheDank said:


> Anyone ever seen this??


How many times do you have to be reminded to take pictures under regular light if you want help? Purple pictures all look the same.


----------



## Metgrower17 (Jan 15, 2017)

OneWithTheDank said:


> Anyone ever seen this??


looks like nute burn from when you feed them I have had that happen when a little gets on the the leaf


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 19, 2017)

dargd1 said:


> How many times do you have to be reminded to take pictures under regular light if you want help? Purple pictures all look the same.


Sorry I was just in a panic and had to
Head out to work when I snapped the pic . It's a little bigger now and I put it under a regular light for better comparison.


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 19, 2017)

OneWithTheDank said:


> Sorry I was just in a panic and had to
> Head out to work when I snapped the pic . It's a little bigger now and I put it under a regular light for better comparison.


The weird part is that it's only happening on my sweet tooth plants. If i could figure out what the issue is it would ease my mind. Thanks in advance !


----------



## dargd1 (Jan 19, 2017)

OneWithTheDank said:


> Sorry I was just in a panic and had to
> Head out to work when I snapped the pic . It's a little bigger now and I put it under a regular light for better comparison.


It looks to me like Cal-Mag deficiency. Others can weigh in but on my previous grow I had a similar looking problem. I began Cal-Mag at every watering and it stopped spreading. Sorry if my post sounded a bit rectal.
Allot of folks ask for help using purple pictures. It is extremely difficult to offer any solid advice without seeing exactly what is going on. Actual color of the plant is a big indicator of what might be going on.


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 19, 2017)

dargd1 said:


> It looks to me like Cal-Mag deficiency. Others can weigh in but on my previous grow I had a similar looking problem. I began Cal-Mag at every watering and it stopped spreading. Sorry if my post sounded a bit rectal.
> Allot of folks ask for help using purple pictures. It is extremely difficult to offer any solid advice without seeing exactly what is going on. Actual color of the plant is a big indicator of what might be going on.


Thank you for the quick response! And the advice !

Completely understandable with the purple light . I noticed that it messes with all the colors and makes it look different . Def going to pick up some cal mag because guy at my local hydro store said that's what it looks like to him . 

I'll take all options into consideration !!

Thanks guys


----------



## dargd1 (Jan 19, 2017)

OneWithTheDank said:


> The weird part is that it's only happening on my sweet tooth plants. If i could figure out what the issue is it would ease my mind. Thanks in advance !


ya, most all strains have different nutrient needs. I do multiple strain grows. I have yet to pick different strains to grow at the same time that do well collectively using the same exact nutrients on all strains. I end up tailoring nutrients for each strain as I go.


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 20, 2017)

dargd1 said:


> ya, most all strains have different nutrient needs. I do multiple strain grows. I have yet to pick different strains to grow at the same time that do well collectively using the same exact nutrients on all strains. I end up tailoring nutrients for each strain as I go.


I took some better pictures for you today . It's weird.


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 22, 2017)

dargd1 said:


> ya, most all strains have different nutrient needs. I do multiple strain grows. I have yet to pick different strains to grow at the same time that do well collectively using the same exact nutrients on all strains. I end up tailoring nutrients for each strain as I go.


Still having the issue. Anyone have an input ?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 23, 2017)

I have seen that when toasting the grow of a plant that I had no yet
known was sensitive to nutes.,..i.e. serious N burn....but also when I 
hit my ladies with a harsh soap+oil+poison bug spray too.

==> How does the newer growth look? Does it show the early signs 
of this effect? If not, then whatever it is has passed.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Metgrower17 (Jan 23, 2017)

Does any one know what is going on with my plants


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Jan 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I have seen that when toasting the grow of a plant that I had no yet
> known was sensitive to nutes.,..i.e. serious N burn....but also when I
> hit my ladies with a harsh soap+oil+poison bug spray too.
> 
> ...


The new growth doesn't show it at first. Then it just slowly starts on the new leaves eventually devouring the whole thing


----------



## Javadog (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh, that is bad. I have had plants like that....kinda "spooked".

I have thought to repot such a plant in either plain perlite or hempy mix,
so that any over-feeding could be recovered from. 

I actually just tried it myself:
 

I have been having my own battles, with a harsh bug spray zapping things a bit too.

This little plant had basically stopped growing. The max air-to-roots that this mix will ensure
will really help it revive, I am hoping.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Delta-9Pyromaniac (Jan 30, 2017)

Someone help me! What's wrong with her? 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/to-flush-or-not-to-flush-nutrient-burn.933842/


----------



## SuperUser (Feb 2, 2017)

What is this?


----------



## Dudemankidson (Feb 3, 2017)

SuperUser said:


> What is this?


What's the consensus on this? I see similar leaves on my ladies sometimes. As of now I seem to have to match my cal-mag sup to my veg bases to avoid my leaves doing that to some extent, better or worse. I'm in coco/perlite, under a CLW, using Blumats & AN bases. If you look thru the foliage you'll see brown spots. They look totally different under the led. The new foliage only developes them if my Cal-mag supplement isn't where it should be or they're running of outta res mix. Bending branchs down daily by hand atm, prepping for my first scrog go.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2017)

I think that we are going to need better photos of the problem.


----------



## mackey (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm on my first grow since 2012 & not experienced except with veggies & houseplants. This stuff is hard to grow when it hits flower. Read two books & all problem sections many times but my Hawaiian Thia is in 3rd week of flower & losing way too many leaves at bottom. The leaves are yellowing starting at tips and veins look almost white then turn brown. Seem to hang on & not fall off even when dead. My kurple purple is in same soil, same organic ferts but not affected as bad. Few brown edges on some leaves. Tried every thing but flush. Anyone know what the problem could be?


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey everyone.

I'm having an issue with a sweet tooth plant that I have . I got 3 fem seeds from seedsman and I germinated two one sprouted other didn't . 

Anyways I grew it up over a month or so and it started having issues. I transplanted it into a 5 gallon smart pot with happy frog and wet it down nice and the issue continued . 

I just started growing my third sweet tooth seed and after it's 4th node it looks like it's starting to do the same thing . 

Anyone experienced this. Thanks !


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 26, 2017)

OneWithTheDank said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm having an issue with a sweet tooth plant that I have . I got 3 fem seeds from seedsman and I germinated two one sprouted other didn't .
> 
> ...


Looks like an issue with PH 
What is your water at ?


----------



## BostonPuff (Feb 26, 2017)

hey team, having some issues that may be hard to diagnose due to shitty pics, the second plant i didnt even bother taking out from under the LED cuz it looks toast. but the fist is showing some weirdness on the new growth, kind of yellowish with darker green veins. was getting some nute burn so i flushed them both, the smaller of the two didnt recover well, and i gave them both a tiny bit of cal mag after the flush as i thought it may be a calmag deficiency issue. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 26, 2017)

SuperUser said:


> What is this?


Calcium - CalMag it


----------



## Frazier331 (Mar 1, 2017)

Can someone help. Don't know what is wrong. Plant grew fine and was a foot tall in a little over a month but overnight the upper leaves started cupping. 1 week difference between pics. I used a 875 lumen led from seedling until it started cupping and switched to a 875 lumen cfl because I thought it may be light burn but it has did nothing but get worse. Temp at canopy has never got over 76° or below 68°. Need help before it's too far gone and I have to scrap it


----------



## Danlalf (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm new to growing and these babies have been having some issues.

They are in *Week 3* after sprouting from seed.

They have been just recently transplanted to a bigger pot to prevent root bind. They were transplanted from small pots about a 1/2 or 1/3 gallon pot.

Here is my setup:

*Lights*: 4x 23W 6500K CFL
Tent: 2x2x5 Grow tent w proper vent(stays around 19°-21°)
*Watering Scheduale:* Every 3 days with tap water that has evaporated chlorine
*Nutrients*: None ( except in potting mix, 0.21-0.11-0.16)
*Lighting*: 18/6

If anyone can please help me I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## BostonPuff (Mar 19, 2017)

@Danlalf 

Forget the approach of watering on a fixed schedule, water your plants when the pots became light (meaning the water in the soil has been consumed or has evaporated). Also make sure you pH your water.


----------



## Danlalf (Mar 19, 2017)

BostonPuff said:


> @Danlalf
> 
> Forget the approach of watering on a fixed schedule, water your plants when the pots became light (meaning the water in the soil has been consumed or has evaporated). Also make sure you pH your water.


I usually end up doing that but it rounds out to be around 3 days. I play it by feel usually. I don't have a large amount of funds for this so I can't afford a pH meter. Is normal water not fine? I have natural spring water that I could water it with.


----------



## BostonPuff (Mar 19, 2017)

Danlalf said:


> I usually end up doing that but it rounds out to be around 3 days. I play it by feel usually. I don't have a large amount of funds for this so I can't afford a pH meter. Is normal water not fine? I have natural spring water that I could water it with.


I can't tell you if your water is fine or not, bottled waters have a pretty broad range of ph, tap water even more so. A ph meter is like 10$ on amazon. 10€ on amazon.de or U.K. Money well spent, if your pH is whacky you will surely have issues.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 19, 2017)

Judging need by weight is a very good idea.


----------



## Frazier331 (Mar 21, 2017)

Danlalf said:


> View attachment 3909429 I'm new to growing and these babies have been having some issues.
> 
> They are in *Week 3* after sprouting from seed.
> 
> ...


Mine did the same thing for a week after I transplanted 
The first time. Probaly just transplant shock.


----------



## Danlalf (Mar 21, 2017)

Frazier331 said:


> Mine did the same thing for a week after I transplanted
> The first time. Probaly just transplant shock.


Was happening before transplant. Thus the reason I transplanted. My plants haven't really changed much as far as colors go over the lastop week or so. The edges aren't getting any more yellow or crispy.


----------



## mackey (Mar 21, 2017)

Danlalf said:


> View attachment 3909429 I'm new to growing and these babies have been having some issues.
> 
> They are in *Week 3* after sprouting from seed.
> 
> ...


City water now has other than chlorine as chlorine evaporated too fast and the new product doesn't evaporate. Can't spell it but you can google. Was having big problems until I used Start Right for fish tanks. Only a few bucks a bottle. Still have to correct pH as start right doesn't do that just removed all chemicals


----------



## Frazier331 (Mar 23, 2017)

mackey said:


> City water now has other than chlorine as chlorine evaporated too fast and the new product doesn't evaporate. Can't spell it but you can google. Was having big problems until I used Start Right for fish tanks. Only a few bucks a bottle. Still have to correct pH as start right doesn't do that just removed all chemicals


 it very well could be the water like you said. Mine was from poor drainage b4 I transplanted and transplanted shock after


----------



## vaughnclark562 (Apr 6, 2017)

A decent developing condition is critical to the well being of your plants. At the point when the temperature (and to a lesser degree the stickiness) is too high or too low for your plants, your plants won't develop appropriately regardless of what else you do, and buds just won't fill out. You may likewise wind up with issues identified with plant stress, for example, hermits.


----------



## brandon hodge (Apr 7, 2017)

hello everyone im new here and this is my first grow ive ever gotten tgis far im in the 5th week of flowering and the other night i watered my plants and turned the fan off and the next norning tgw whole room smelled of mildew i dryed the room out and it stunk for a day but now the top cola of one of the 2 plants smell sorta musky from time to time but not all the time and when i close the door to the closet there in its staets to smell musky again but i dont see any mold in on or around its been 3 days now and the main cola still has a mildewy smell from time to time but mainly when the light is off any help


----------



## mackey (Apr 7, 2017)

Doesn't sound good. http://www.growweedeasy.com/3-ways-to-avoid-cannabis-mold


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi guys my plant looks like daying any help wat can I do


----------



## Leandrobcool (Apr 10, 2017)

So I have my auto babyboom that is entering in 8 week since seed, but it has the same appearance from 4 weeks ago, is not developing but is receiving nutes and someway looks always the same, like time freeze.
The thing is that normally from seed to harvest is 6-8weeks, so definitely there something wrong, any ideas?


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi guys it my first grow one of my plants all the leaves dead and I removed but the stem still green and the others doesn't looks good I need help please wat can I do ,ps they are 6weeks old using 2*40 watt cfl, 2*23 ,2*36 watt , and I repot them in mix peatmoss, compost, vermiculite


----------



## Javadog (Apr 11, 2017)

Esso that little plant was burnt with nutrients. I would probably flush
it by passing a few gallons of water through it and then I would let it
dry out, well out. Start with plain water when you do water it. 

The second post, that first one, that one might not make it....but give it a whirl.

Good luck!


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 12, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Esso that little plant was burnt with nutrients. I would probably flush
> it by passing a few gallons of water through it and then I would let it
> dry out, well out. Start with plain water when you do water it.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I already flashed them week ago , do u think I took them out in my balcony is agood idea , one thing more I germinate 2 new seeds they cracked out 1/2inch root I plant them in peatmoss mix vermiculite and compost now is been 2 days and they didn't pop out yet put befor when I used my garden soil they pop out fast but people told me don't use garden soil


----------



## Esso2222 (Apr 12, 2017)

As u can see


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah that one looks doomed.

You are suffering from the most common problem: the grower themselves. LOL

Not you fault.....it is like when one is a new parent and 
"knows the least and cares the most". No offense intended.

Try doing nothing but light cycles and air refreshment for a couple of weeks.

Use weight to judge when to water again. Feed plain water when you do. 
Let the plant need it first. 

You need to use something with little or no nitrogen for seedlings.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## juokauju (Apr 13, 2017)

hi. Need som help. My girls turned into yellow collor and start droping leavs . There was spider mites. I tryed to take care of then by using spider mit terminator. Plants are in coco using canna nutrien. Last feeded 1.5ec 6.0ph but the water is very bad i got 0.9ec vater so what sould i do to resolv the problem. Started to be yellow in vegetation ending and now it is the end of the first flowering week.


----------



## HONEYCOMBHILLZ (May 2, 2017)

Saw some spots on a set of fan leaves..can anyone tell me what this might be. Checked today and looks worse then in pics


----------



## Javadog (May 4, 2017)

It looks like it migth be a nute burn.....not experienced enough to say which one,
but I'd try giving it plain water for a while to see if the newer growth get the same spots.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## HONEYCOMBHILLZ (May 4, 2017)

Javadog said:


> It looks like it migth be a nute burn.....not experienced enough to say which one,
> but I'd try giving it plain water for a while to see if the newer growth get the same spots.
> 
> Good luck,
> ...


Thanks brother.Growers love


----------



## Esso2222 (May 5, 2017)

Hi Guys I need help with my plants


----------



## Javadog (May 14, 2017)

Yeah, N poisoning it looks like. Flush and then let them be for as long 
as it take for new green growth to be established. Good luck!


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 16, 2017)

Alright let me start by saying thank you for your time and help in advance!

I am a beginner grower with a small CFL DIY grow. I have *4x 23watt/2700k* and *4x 23watt/5000k* screw in CFL bulbs. For soil I use *Roots Organics Original Potting Soil*. for nutrients I use *Fox Farms Grow Big, Big Bloom & Tiger Bloom *as well as *General Organics CaMg+ 
*
I just finished a flush week on Sunday and I am switching to flower tomorrow 5/17 but I have noticed some spots on my plants and would appreciate any help or advice you can offer! The spots look like a papery color/substance the spots start out soft but after some time they get crisp and will crumble or turn to dust between your fingers. I first noticed spots on 1 plant about 3 weeks ago. Then about a week ago I noticed some similar spots on 2 more plants. I will provide some pictures below please take a look and tell me what you think, thanks!

























If you have any questions about my garden don't hesitate to ask!

*Happy Growing Ladies & Gentlemen!

-GANJA MONSTA*


----------



## dankesthours182 (May 23, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> Alright let me start by saying thank you for your time and help in advance!
> 
> I am a beginner grower with a small CFL DIY grow. I have *4x 23watt/2700k* and *4x 23watt/5000k* screw in CFL bulbs. For soil I use *Roots Organics Original Potting Soil*. for nutrients I use *Fox Farms Grow Big, Big Bloom & Tiger Bloom *as well as *General Organics CaMg+
> *
> ...


Hey man mine are looking the same for ocean and happy F mixed with extra perlite for drainage, and one of my seedlings is just dried up to all hell, totally green still tho, and my plants have damage similar to yours. I think it's heat stress it's just odd cause I picked up the light a few inches just the other day


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 24, 2017)

dankesthours182 said:


> Hey man mine are looking the same for ocean and happy F mixed with extra perlite for drainage, and one of my seedlings is just dried up to all hell, totally green still tho, and my plants have damage similar to yours. I think it's heat stress it's just odd cause I picked up the light a few inches just the other day


 I'm really not sure what it is with mine. because I think if it was heat stress it would only be at the tops for the most part anyways..


----------



## dankesthours182 (May 24, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> I'm really not sure what it is with mine. because I think if it was heat stress it would only be at the tops for the most part anyways..


I'm guessing my lights are creating hotspots, if I move my plants they are fine, and I've lowered the humidity to around 30 percent and that isn't making it worse, and for the time being they are bushy enough, so I raised my light 3 inches, and moved all the girls to new spots, I'm fifteen or sixteen days after transplant and they have all grown around around 8x the "budding sites" they had 2 weeks ago. I think I'll keep putting the light closer and further away periodically, it seems to invigorate growth, at least until I can afford a mover, and along with invigorating growth, it seems to be very prominently affecting the node lengths, giving me a lot of control over where heavy budding or cloning is likely to occur


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 24, 2017)

That's interesting. My DIY light setup is far too difficult to move that often.. One more reason why I can't wait til I can afford to upgrade to an LED


----------



## dankesthours182 (May 24, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> That's interesting. My DIY light setup is far too difficult to move that often.. One more reason why I can't wait til I can afford to upgrade to an LED


Yeah it's rough when your budget won't fit your aspirations. I guess I need a couple more grows under my belt before I set my sights on #s anyhow. Just trying to veg efficiently for now so I can get a good strong clone army going that I will likely stagger under my 400 and 1-2 cheap 600 w ipower ballasts or one my Htg magnetic hps 400 and a perfect sun led dwarf star or two


----------



## 719Chavez420 (May 25, 2017)

Middle of week 6 leaves clawing wtf did I do and how I fix it


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 28, 2017)

Ok so one of my plants seems to be having a major issue and I have no idea what's causing it please take a look at the pictures below and tell me what you think. I'm a very new grower so any helpful info is much appreciated! 

Thanks in advance for your time!!


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (May 31, 2017)

So its been 3 days since I posted the first 5 pics of my dying plant, and things have gotten much worse. I think its too late to save her but I am a beginner so I really don't know.

Below is a questionnaire I found on another growing forum, I've answered each question and provided pictures. If you have the time & the knowledge PLEASE let me know what is wrong with my plant. I have 3 other plants in the grow space and I'm absolutely terrified I might lose them too. Thank you so much for your time & help I really do appreciate any help/info!!

1. Are you growing from seed or clone?
A) Seed.

2. How old is your plant?
A) 15 weeks old - Vegged for 13 weeks & today's the start of week 3 Flower.

3. How tall is your plant?
A) The plant that's dying is 1ft tall & about 20" wide. The others are bigger and fuller.

4. What size container are you using?
A) I believe it is a 3 or 4 gallon container.

5. What is your soil mix?
A) I'm using Roots Organics Original Potting Soil.

6. How often do you water & what kind of water are you using?
A) I water when the top inch or two is totally dry (about every other day) and I'm just using tap water.

7. What is the pH of your water?
A) between 6.0 and 7.0 unfortunately I can only afford paper test strips so I can't be more precise.

8. What kind of nutrients do you use and what are the NPK ratios?
A) I'm using Fox Farms Grow Big (6-4-4), Big Bloom (0- 0.5- 0.7) & Tiger Bloom
(2-8-4) as well as General Organics CaMg+ (0-0-0).

9. Do you foliar feed or spray your plants with anything?
A) Nope.

10. What kind of lights do you use and how many watts combined?
A) I'm using CFL's. 4x 23watt 5000k & 4x 23watt 2700k. Combined Watts = 184.

11. How close are your lights to the plants?
A) the closest they ever get is about 3" away. But most of the plants most of the time are 6" - 12" away.

12. What size is your grow space in square feet?
A) About 4' x 3'

13. What is the temperature and humidity in your grow space?
A) Without a thermometer it's hard to tell. I try to keep the temp around 70° F unfortunately I don't know what the RH is.

14. What is the pH of the soil?
A) When I've tested the runoff it's always in the 6.0 - 7.0 range.

15. Have you noticed any insect activity in your grow space?
A) Yes. I've had Gnats ever since I bought Roots Organics Original Potting Soil. I use sticky paper to keep them under control.

16. How much experience do you have growing?
A) Basically none. I tried growing once before but I think one of the plants was a male and it either pollinated or hermaphrodited my other plant.


----------



## Javadog (May 31, 2017)

Honestly, it looks like your plant is nutrient shocked.

Little to do but to give it only water and then only after it fully dried out.
You might want to start with a flush. The length of veg ought to have made
for more plant anyway.....less nutes until you see hunger. Good luck.


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (Jun 1, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Honestly, it looks like your plant is nutrient shocked.
> 
> Little to do but to give it only water and then only after it fully dried out.
> You might want to start with a flush. The length of veg ought to have made
> for more plant anyway.....less nutes until you see hunger. Good luck.


 Thank you for the input. I figured it should only get water too and that's all I've given it the last 2 waterings (4days) and yesterday I thought it might need more oxygen at the roots so I poked holes in the dirt with a clean thin skewer but this morning I went to check on the plants and that dying one was looking even worse so I moved it away from the light a bit.. I dont think it will survive much longer.


----------



## 719Chavez420 (Jun 1, 2017)

Yup nutrient shock that ffof is hot already no need for nutes till it uses up what's there


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (Jun 1, 2017)

719Chavez420 said:


> Yup nutrient shock that ffof is hot already no need for nutes till it uses up what's there


I'm using Roots Organics Original Potting Soil, not FFOF.. I didn't feed them nutes until the 4th week, water & stump tea for the first 3 weeks..


----------



## Javadog (Jun 1, 2017)

I would wait for a sign of hunger...the first touch of pale, lower-down, before I fed them. 

Honestly, the aim is to do nothing-at-all otherwise.

You remind me of me, when I am reminding myself of "Tommy Boy" in the scene where 
he pets an imaginary animal....to death. I had to learn to do less. It is not easy for me. :0)


----------



## Esso2222 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi guys is this one is male


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (Jun 3, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I would wait for a sign of hunger...the first touch of pale, lower-down, before I fed them.
> 
> Honestly, the aim is to do nothing-at-all otherwise.
> 
> ...


 Alright I will try just giving them water until they get light green or pale..

That was a damn good movie! And a pretty good analogy too, I must say.

I have one more question. Why is it that my plants aren't showing signs of sex? I'm in week 3 of flower 12/12 light cycle and I vegged for 12 weeks before switching to flower. Is there anything I can do?

Any help / info appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (Jun 3, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi guys is this one is male


 Esso that looks like a female to me but it could be a hermie I'm not positive. Do you see little balls or hairs


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 4, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> So its been 3 days since I posted the first 5 pics of my dying plant, and things have gotten much worse. I think its too late to save her but I am a beginner so I really don't know.
> 
> Below is a questionnaire I found on another growing forum, I've answered each question and provided pictures. If you have the time & the knowledge PLEASE let me know what is wrong with my plant. I have 3 other plants in the grow space and I'm absolutely terrified I might lose them too. Thank you so much for your time & help I really do appreciate any help/info!!
> 
> ...


 omg no no dude the ph is to high. You need acidic water, should be lowest at ph 5.8 highest at ph 6.8. Never ph 7 or god ph 8 is to much holly fuck. And two on the second picture ,near the roots is that a worm?!!!!?


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (Jun 5, 2017)

Scaccia450 said:


> omg no no dude the ph is to high. You need acidic water, should be lowest at ph 5.8 highest at ph 6.8. Never ph 7 or god ph 8 is to much holly fuck. And two on the second picture ,near the roots is that a worm?!!!!?


 I know I said my Ph is in the 6.0 - 7.0 range, but to be honest I've *never* had my Ph get up to 7.0 nevermind 8.0

I use the paper test strips which indicate the Ph by color; I haven't had a test strip change to a solid 7.0 color yet. However I have seen it change slightly from the 6.0 color and that is why I say it's between 6.0 - 7.0 

For Soil Grows the Ph you want to have is between 6.1 - 6.9

But for Hydro & Soiless Grows you would want 5.5 - 6.5

That's my understanding from what I've read and seen online in forums as well as YouTube vids.

And no, not a worm.. Just a pipe cleaner lol!!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 5, 2017)

That is a male!

Definite pod there, jutting to the left, from the viewers perspective.


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 5, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> I know I said my Ph is in the 6.0 - 7.0 range, but to be honest I've *never* had my Ph get up to 7.0 nevermind 8.0
> 
> I use the paper test strips which indicate the Ph by color; I haven't had a test strip change to a solid 7.0 color yet. However I have seen it change slightly from the 6.0 color and that is why I say it's between 6.0 - 7.0
> 
> ...


Oh ok to be honest I got scared on the second picture haha I thought it was a worm and second what nutrition you using and how much?


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 5, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> I know I said my Ph is in the 6.0 - 7.0 range, but to be honest I've *never* had my Ph get up to 7.0 nevermind 8.0
> 
> I use the paper test strips which indicate the Ph by color; I haven't had a test strip change to a solid 7.0 color yet. However I have seen it change slightly from the 6.0 color and that is why I say it's between 6.0 - 7.0
> 
> ...


Third how much water you give and fourth what ventilation? And were is it in a closet basement?


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 5, 2017)

719Chavez420 said:


> Middle of week 6 leaves clawing wtf did I do and how I fix itView attachment 3948797


That could be two possibilty the first one may not scare you over water but the second one holly fuck you might have toxicated them how much you feed them?


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (Jun 6, 2017)

Scaccia450 said:


> Oh ok to be honest I got scared on the second picture haha I thought it was a worm and second what nutrition you using and how much?


 I'm using Fox Farms Big Bloom, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom. I also use General Organics CaMg+ (like once or twice a month) and I was using a Stump Tea in Veg but I haven't used any since the switch to 12/12. I water every 2 days or every other day as long as the top inch or two of the soil is *COMPLETELY* dry, and I feed nutes every other, other watering so about every 4 days I will give them nutes. 

For ventilation I keep the door to the room open during lights on and I close it during lights off. This allows me to get Co2 in there as well as get the stale air out (I think). The plants have their own room not a basement or closet.

Thank you for taking the time to help me! I appreciate any & all help!!


----------



## caca24 (Jun 6, 2017)

Is this plant suffering from some kind of deficiency?

It's a blueberry auto strain at about 21 days post germination.Growing in potting soil with perlite and compost (20% volume). I haven't given any nutes and I don't plan to unless necessary.


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (Jun 7, 2017)

caca24 said:


> Is this plant suffering from some kind of deficiency?
> 
> It's a blueberry auto strain at about 21 days post germination.Growing in potting soil with perlite and compost (20% volume). I haven't given any nutes and I don't plan to unless necessary.


 Let me start by saying I am a beginner grower. Everything I know I've either read from a book or forum, or seen in a grow guide on YouTube.

You said you didn't use any nutes, rite? Did you use any fertilizers in your grow medium?

To me it looks like it could be nitrogen deficient. And if you haven't used any nutes or ferts it would make sense because cannabis plants *NEED* *A LOT *of nitrogen in veg. But again; I'm just a beginner and it could be something else.

From what I've read a nitrogen deficiency will usually start with the lower leaves turning a pale green / yellowish color, and work its way up the plant.


----------



## WildCard008 (Jun 7, 2017)

my homie who used to grow says pirate bugs are the shit for getting rid of spidermise


----------



## itsmeifti (Jun 7, 2017)

Sorry to crash this thread: not finding where to add new post?

Hi all,

*Would like to get some advice.*

I've started 3 x OG Kush auto May 7 2017. Outdoor.

Have sprung up nicely, however I noticed ( as with a previous outdoor grow) the oldest leaves ( bottom of plant) seem to be getting white spots and it seems gotten so bad that the bottome leaves looke 'burnt' and have crisped away.

What is happening? 

Google research(!) and a visit to a garden centre I came away with a few things:
1. Some sort of pest/fungus : I have used onion/garlic puree to coat the leaves last couple of days. 
2. Over/under nutrient (Nitrogen)?
3. Too much water ( has been wet spell for last couple of weeks)

Was thinking to go get some pesticide/fungicide?

    

Muchos gracias


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 8, 2017)

itsmeifti said:


> Sorry to crash this thread: not finding where to add new post?
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


What's the ph soil could be ph is to low or to high remember lowest 5.8 highest 6.9 7 is ok but lots of problem and 8 forget it they turn fucked up


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 8, 2017)

caca24 said:


> Is this plant suffering from some kind of deficiency?
> 
> It's a blueberry auto strain at about 21 days post germination.Growing in potting soil with perlite and compost (20% volume). I haven't given any nutes and I don't plan to unless necessary.


Your lucky your problem ain't that big haha easy to fix it's lack of nutritient


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 8, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> I'm using Fox Farms Big Bloom, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom. I also use General Organics CaMg+ (like once or twice a month) and I was using a Stump Tea in Veg but I haven't used any since the switch to 12/12. I water every 2 days or every other day as long as the top inch or two of the soil is *COMPLETELY* dry, and I feed nutes every other, other watering so about every 4 days I will give them nutes.
> 
> For ventilation I keep the door to the room open during lights on and I close it during lights off. This allows me to get Co2 in there as well as get the stale air out (I think). The plants have their own room not a basement or closet.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to help me! I appreciate any & all help!!


Not sure it's hard to tell since I'm not there hahaha anyways to be honest when I use to grow all I did was use worm compost 1-1-1 and 1-0-0 one cup of each it would work like a charm once a month and the right ph but I'll keep looking over your picture and try to remember my past bad experience so don't worry I'm try to fix this issue and see the problem outside the box


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 8, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> I'm using Fox Farms Big Bloom, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom. I also use General Organics CaMg+ (like once or twice a month) and I was using a Stump Tea in Veg but I haven't used any since the switch to 12/12. I water every 2 days or every other day as long as the top inch or two of the soil is *COMPLETELY* dry, and I feed nutes every other, other watering so about every 4 days I will give them nutes.
> 
> For ventilation I keep the door to the room open during lights on and I close it during lights off. This allows me to get Co2 in there as well as get the stale air out (I think). The plants have their own room not a basement or closet.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to help me! I appreciate any & all help!!


Omg wait do you use tap water? Do you filter that water with a pitcher ?


----------



## GANJA MONSTA (Jun 8, 2017)

Scaccia450 said:


> Omg wait do you use tap water? Do you filter that water with a pitcher ?


Yeah I'm using tap water and unfortunately no filter.. I just fill each of my gallon jugs and then let them sit in the grow room with their tops off for 12 - 24 hrs (to let the chlorine evaporate) then give them a GOOD shake (to get some dissolved oxygen back into the water) before watering..


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 9, 2017)

GANJA MONSTA said:


> Yeah I'm using tap water and unfortunately no filter.. I just fill each of my gallon jugs and then let them sit in the grow room with their tops off for 12 - 24 hrs (to let the chlorine evaporate) then give them a GOOD shake (to get some dissolved oxygen back into the water) before watering..


Make it sit for 24 hrs I think 12hrs might not be enough to make chlorine evaporate. Also how do you bring the ph water down?


----------



## itsmeifti (Jun 9, 2017)

@Scaccia450 Thanks firstly for response!

I'll have to get me hands on one of these pH checkers asap. 

Honestly though last 3 weeks or so has been only rain water - have brought the pots in when its been consistent rain so the soil doesn't get too soaked through.

I envisage the following (this is second set after last summer) 
Wanted to keep it pretty simple as possible ( not major fussed , though interest, knowledge and experience growing organically - pin intended!)
4 month release soil ( though suspect the heavy rain has flushed some nutrients out a the soil)
Hoping to get out summer back again next week - envisaged little maintenance bar watering when soil is touch dry
At around 6 weeks feed with organic seaweed solution as per instruction ( 1 cap/4 litre/gallon) every so often when soil is dry
At around 10 weeks back to water only ( picked up some good tips on this thread re: pH and de-chlorination!)
I kinda get the poster who mentioned his plants favoured dryer warmer conditions. 
Sun + water = decent growth and budding. 
Not super bent of mega mind blowing nugs (yet!) just getting my fingers greener and greener. 

Started growing last summer due to health conditions that 'God's-plant' eases and not get super fry chem bent stuff from less than reputable dealers. 
;-p

Looking at a good spell of warmth and sunshine so hoping the white spots + decay will ease ( I fear it has been the extremely moist conditions that caused this rot of sort?)

Best for now, keep youse all upta date on progress


----------



## Esso2222 (Jun 12, 2017)

Guys is my girl finished or not yet


----------



## iChron1c (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't mean to thread jack but maybe someone here can help.

First grow 

Outdoor grow, I'm not sure of the age of this plant but I'm guessing it's around 30-40 days old. Was doing great when I left for the weekend and came back to be quite bummed and slumped as to what to do. The fan leaf stems are purple on top but not on the bottom and their seems to be some spots on the leafs as well. I'm new to this and I've been doing a lot of research trying to teach myself but sometimes you just have to ask someone with experience. I've grown the plant with only water since seed untill yesterday I hit it with its first nutrient feeding and a calmag folier spray mix at sundown. the new growth seems stunned as well. The leaves aren't filling out like normal and have a brighter green color on the inside of the new growth and some are "canoeing" Not sure what to do. any suggestions?


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 14, 2017)

iChron1c said:


> Don't mean to thread jack but maybe someone here can help.
> 
> First grow
> 
> Outdoor grow, I'm not sure of the age of this plant but I'm guessing it's around 30-40 days old. Was doing great when I left for the weekend and came back to be quite bummed and slumped as to what to do. The fan leaf stems are purple on top but not on the bottom and their seems to be some spots on the leafs as well. I'm new to this and I've been doing a lot of research trying to teach myself but sometimes you just have to ask someone with experience. I've grown the plant with only water since seed untill yesterday I hit it with its first nutrient feeding and a calmag folier spray mix at sundown. the new growth seems stunned as well. The leaves aren't filling out like normal and have a brighter green color on the inside of the new growth and some are "canoeing" Not sure what to do. any suggestions? View attachment 3959848 View attachment 3959849


Omg beautiful dude it's amazing I don't see any problems? These are nothing it will fade away


----------



## gggunit (Jun 14, 2017)

Great post/information! Just wondering if the pictures not loading for anyone else? Just has a little picture icon with a red cross and says "figure" in bold underneath instead.


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 15, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Guys is my girl finished or not yet


no bro not yet it has to have orange hair like 80 percent of the hair needs to be orange and there has to be like a frosty crystals around the bud like you will see little sparkles on it


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 15, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Guys is my girl finished or not yet


And keep going bro your plant looks awesome


----------



## Esso2222 (Jun 16, 2017)

Scaccia450 said:


> And keep going bro your plant looks awesome


Tnx bro and what do u think about my indoor one cause this my first grow and I didn't transplant it it's know almost 7weeks old


----------



## MxC (Jun 16, 2017)

Need some help! Nute Burn or something else?

Leaves are developing brown spots and starting to look wilted. See pics

2 weeks into flower


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 17, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Tnx bro and what do u think about my indoor one cause this my first grow and I didn't transplant it it's know almost 7weeks old


Holly crap it looks bad a bit but how much hrs of light you give and how close are the lights?


----------



## Esso2222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Scaccia450 said:


> Holly crap it looks bad a bit but how much hrs of light you give and how close are the lights?


12/12 400mh about 30cm and 40watt cfl 2700k about 10cm


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 17, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> 12/12 400mh about 30cm and 40watt cfl 2700k about 10cm


Try moving 5 cm higher I think it's heat stress and in a week if other leafs don't turn brown or yellow than you should be fine but those already brown doesn't matter there going to fall and die than other new one will grow. Other than that they should be fine


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 17, 2017)

MxC said:


> Need some help! Nute Burn or something else?
> 
> Leaves are developing brown spots and starting to look wilted. See pics
> 
> 2 weeks into flower


Could be nut burn which is the worst to fix and a hell but hold up bro honestly think it's heat stress how close are your lights and how much hrs and how much lumens and wats?


----------



## MxC (Jun 18, 2017)

Scaccia450 said:


> Could be nut burn which is the worst to fix and a hell but hold up bro honestly think it's heat stress how close are your lights and how much hrs and how much lumens and wats?


Thanks for the reply,
My light is a 600w led pushing out 9122 lumens, they are on/off for 12/12, humidity between 45% - 55%, temp at 84°F with lights on, 75°F with lights off, light sits about 15" above. I think the brown spots are from a mag or calc overload. Going to just do filtered water for a week at pH 6.0

Soil is pH 6.6
and water pH 6.0

Strain is Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 18, 2017)

MxC said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> My light is a 600w led pushing out 9122 lumens, they are on/off for 12/12, humidity between 45% - 55%, temp at 84°F with lights on, 75°F with lights off, light sits about 15" above. I think the brown spots are from a mag or calc overload. Going to just do filtered water for a week at pH 6.0
> 
> Soil is pH 6.6
> ...


Wow than it's nut burn how much you feed them?


----------



## Rattas (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi guys my northern light auto had abit problem here on the leaves. Im not sure is it serious . The temp for the grow tent is around 84f to 86f . Humidity 70%. Im using Blumen-Erde potting soil and Mars hydro reflector 96 led light which is hanging 24inch away from this seedlings.


----------



## Scaccia450 (Jun 29, 2017)

Rattas said:


> Hi guys my northern light auto had abit problem here on the leaves. Im not sure is it serious . The temp for the grow tent is around 84f to 86f . Humidity 70%. Im using Blumen-Erde potting soil and Mars hydro reflector 96 led light which is hanging 24inch away from this seedlings.


Could be they way the strain soposoto be but if it turns yellow leafs than it's a lack of nutrition for now it's a waiting game


----------



## DazeHazy (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi guys. Can anyone tell me what this might be? I think it's either fungus gnat larvae*, *olive or brown leaf spot but I'm not sure. autoflower-portal(dot)net/cannabis-diseases-fungi/
I haven't seen any pests since the 1st week when I killed 3 fungus gnats. It's progressing and I'm wondering if I should just scrap the plant or if I should hold out and see if she makes it? Heavyweight Fruit Punch seeds and the other 2 are doing just fine under the same conditions. Would appreciate some advice.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 29, 2017)

Neem oil and a little lavender soap seems to make my plants happy..."leaf polish" I guess.

Unless you have mites then you might not need more than that. I use Fertilome Triple Action Plus.

Those brown spots look more like nutrient burn than bugs tho.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## DazeHazy (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks Java. Yeah I'll be getting some neem oil. Maybe this one got more nutrients than the other 2 by accident.. have been very cautious but it's possible I suppose.


----------



## Nutesman (Jul 11, 2017)

4204fun said:


> does anyone know how to determine PPM when figuring out how much fertilizer per gallon of water?


PPM meter, can find them on amazon


----------



## Esso2222 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi guys is this one male or female it's only 1 month old any help please


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 12, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi guys is this one male or female it's only 1 month old any help please


male


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 13, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi guys is this one male or female it's only 1 month old any help please


Nuts


----------



## Esso2222 (Jul 13, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Nuts


?!


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 13, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> ?!


Male.


----------



## DazeHazy (Jul 13, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Neem oil and a little lavender soap seems to make my plants happy..."leaf polish" I guess.
> 
> Unless you have mites then you might not need more than that. I use Fertilome Triple Action Plus.
> 
> ...


Turns out it was a magnesium deficiency.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 13, 2017)

Well, that one is not uncommon. Good catch and here's to a nice harvest.


----------



## Esso2222 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi guys I found this on my leaves any help plz


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Jul 31, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi guys I found this on my leaves any help plz


could be leaf miners


----------



## Esso2222 (Jul 31, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> could be leaf miners


Is it normal


----------



## Javadog (Jul 31, 2017)

They really do look like leaf miners.....is that possible?


----------



## _secret (Aug 1, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Is it normal


lol

No..

No its not normal


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 1, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi guys I found this on my leaves any help plz


You can either remove the affected leaves Or squash the affected areas between your fingers. They're little bugs living inside the leaves.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 1, 2017)

Leaf Miners are not The Borg...not mites, or even whiteflies. 

If they are in veg, then pyrithrins would be effective, IIRC.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 1, 2017)

Pyrethins and neem and silica all help to keep pests away. But they wont stop them. Bugs dont stop unless they dislike something that much. Or are dead.

That's why I suggested to squeeze or remove the affected areas. They're living inside the leaves. A surface spray will only deter more from doing the same. It won't really help with what's already inside. As they're sheltered from the spray.


----------



## gg2 (Aug 3, 2017)

another language.. does not make any sense to a newbie!!


----------



## gg2 (Aug 3, 2017)

There is no one answering any of theses questions, so why should newbies ask??? oh no


----------



## Javadog (Aug 5, 2017)

Let me try again:

This is very good: https://www.amazon.com/Monterey-Take-Down-Garden-Spray/dp/B0018C55Q8

This might be a little better: https://www.amazon.com/Fertilome-Triple-Action-VPG-Products/dp/B00TB6OM80/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1501943117&sr=8-3&keywords=fertilome+triple+action+plus


----------



## Esso2222 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi guys some my plant showing yellow leaves any help please


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2017)

The basic rule is that hunger will be yellow from the bottom up. 

That looks like some sort of over-feeding.

Not certain...and just waiting out might be best. I might flush it with plain
water and leave it alone until it was dry/light to pick up, keeping an eye on it
all the while.

Too much Mg can do that, or N. It might lead to dead patches on the leave.
Time will tell.

Good luck in any case, and hope for a real plant doctor to come along. :0)

JD


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 8, 2017)

Heyall,

I am a first time grower with 4 plants. Everything was great until a few days ago. My 2.5 week old plant went from perky to wilted in 3 days. The only thing that has changed in that time is that I put in 2 additional 18" florescent lights vertically in the grow cabinet. Could that harm my plants somehow?

The first image is my 2.5 week old plant a few days ago and the next picture is the plant now.

The additional photos are of my other plants in their current state. The 2 bigger plants are just over a month old but still rather small I think.

The bigger 2 were potted in FFOF the younger 2 in a mix of FFOF and Happy Frog. All ofyhem are in smart pots on an 18/6 lightcycle. I have not fed them any nutes but I do Ph the water to about 6.5 and the runoff tests at about 7. These plants have all been watwred within the last 48 hours. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 10, 2017)

How heavy are they? They do look a little zapped....


----------



## JaredTheJeweler (Aug 13, 2017)

Hey guys any idea what these tiny yellow dots are on my plant? Only showing up on this one and so far only on the lower nodes. Plants are 24 days from seed


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2017)

I think that you might have some nibblers there.

Neem oil, pyrithrins, etc. Good luck.

(do confirm...just look at the underside with a decent loupe)


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 16, 2017)

719Chavez420 said:


> Yup nutrient shock that ffof is hot already no need for nutes till it uses up what's there


I have to disagree. You CAN leave let them feed on ocean forest for a good month, even all the way to finish... but your results/yield will suffer. Of course thats the balance of too much vs too little, that every grower must choose for themselves. Some prefer the philosophy of "feed as much as possible without overfeeding& causing problems, to get as much as possible from the plant", others prefer the opposite - to be cautious & feed as LIGHTLY as possible without causing obvious nute deficiencies, to be extra sure that they dont cause their plants problems that cost valuable grow time (especially important with autos). Others try to stay in the middle. I prefer to err on the side of underfeeding, underwatering, etc, because its a easier & quicker to fix "too little" than "too much". Still... especially with aero/hydro grows, if you grow a strain out a few times & get a good feel for how much she can take (use a single plant as a guinea pig), you can get significantly higher yields by pushing a high feeding strain to the limit... IF you crank up the CO2 & PAR wattage commensurately. Aaand I will stop babbling & stfu now lol Sorry... made the mistake of smoking & typing at the same time!


----------



## Esso2222 (Aug 16, 2017)

I took off mostly all the fan leaves


----------



## JaredTheJeweler (Aug 17, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I think that you might have some nibblers there.
> 
> Neem oil, pyrithrins, etc. Good luck.
> 
> (do confirm...just look at the underside with a decent loupe)


Thanks for the advice! I was finally able to get my hands on some neem oil and pyrithrins today but have not used them yet. The leaves are showing what I think may be nuts burn. Do you think that's all this is or do you thinks it could be pests as well?


----------



## Esso2222 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi guys today I found curly leaves all around any help please


----------



## Esso2222 (Aug 18, 2017)

And one thing more please wat is this , is it banana


----------



## Braman (Aug 20, 2017)

Please help!!! Small seedlings, around 5cm and leaf ends get yellow.. Could it be of too much water? I put them in plastic box and filled bottom with water so its humid a lot! Lid is open.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 22, 2017)

Esso that might indeed be a nanner....unless they are all over, you can try just pulling them off.

Jared, what you need to do is to turn that leaf over and take another photo. This should be informative.


----------



## Esso2222 (Aug 23, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Esso that might indeed be a nanner....unless they are all over, you can try just pulling them off.
> 
> Jared, what you need to do is to turn that leaf over and take another photo. This should be informative.


Tnx bro I already pulled them off but every day they show more couples


----------



## DazeHazy (Aug 24, 2017)

Tabacco Mosaic Virus? Only appears on one leaf.


----------



## DazeHazy (Aug 24, 2017)

JaredTheJeweler said:


> Thanks for the advice! I was finally able to get my hands on some neem oil and pyrithrins today but have not used them yet. The leaves are showing what I think may be nuts burn. Do you think that's all this is or do you thinks it could be pests as well?


Apart from pests, to me it looks more like a Calcium deficiency than nute burn.


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 24, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if this is a hermie? She looks totally fem to me but I am a first timer and that one flower looks a bit bulbous.


----------



## donofkillz420 (Aug 25, 2017)

Can someone tell me what is causing this


----------



## Esso2222 (Aug 26, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Esso that might indeed be a nanner....unless they are all over, you can try just pulling them off.
> 
> Jared, what you need to do is to turn that leaf over and take another photo. This should be informative.


Hi what do u think something wrong can u help plz


----------



## DazeHazy (Aug 27, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi what do u think something wrong can u help plz


Nutrient burn would be my best guess if your temps and watering have been good. See any pests?


----------



## DazeHazy (Aug 27, 2017)

donofkillz420 said:


> Can someone tell me what is causing this


Any update? I haven't seen anything like that before and I'm curious to know. My best guess is leaf septoria or manganese deficiency. Any gnats or pests?


----------



## Aye1frmDay1ny (Aug 31, 2017)

2 weeks into pre flowering I have 2 sour d plants that just wilted and are dying they are both in a 100gal pot with a roommate and the roommates are fine so it can't be a watering problem my dirt is exactly that dirt there is no live organism in it it's been beat up by the sun for a year so I oh my nutes to 6.0-7 but idk if I should treat it as a medium and just oh my nutes to a hydro principle of 5.5- 6.3 not sure if my pic uploaded. It it's just a sad looking plant with buds


----------



## Aye1frmDay1ny (Aug 31, 2017)

Aye1frmDay1ny said:


> 2 weeks into pre flowering I have 2 sour d plants that just wilted and are dying they are both in a 100gal pot with a roommate and the roommates are fine so it can't be a watering problem my dirt is exactly that dirt there is no live organism in it it's been beat up by the sun for a year so I oh my nutes to 6.0-7 but idk if I should treat it as a medium and just oh my nutes to a hydro principle of 5.5- 6.3 not sure if my pic uploaded. It it's just a sad looking plant with buds


----------



## NoobieDoobieDoo (Aug 31, 2017)

I am very much a n00b (as the name implies) but Im wondering if maybe the root systems of ther healthier plants are not sapping that one plant of whatever it needs. Perhaps this is just an example of Darwinism and the dying plant just doesnt have the same fight for water and nutes as the others. Just an educated guess. I certainly hope you figure out what is going on. Best of luck!


----------



## Aye1frmDay1ny (Aug 31, 2017)

NoobieDoobieDoo said:


> I am very much a n00b (as the name implies) but Im wondering if maybe the root systems of ther healthier plants are not sapping that one plant of whatever it needs. Perhaps this is just an example of Darwinism and the dying plant just doesnt have the same fight for water and nutes as the others. Just an educated guess. I certainly hope you figure out what is going on. Best of luck!


But they wer good the entire time just happens overnight literally


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 4, 2017)

Something went wrong with all the fan leaves any one knows what is this please and do I have to remove all of them


----------



## Aye1frmDay1ny (Sep 6, 2017)

Well myndumbbfriend can into my garden swing a stick and chopped the top of my flowering female friend right off wondering what will happen and what should I do ?


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> I took off mostly all the fan leaves


Half arsed job, next time leave only the leaves at the tips.

The plants are tough, cut off the top and the mids grow more, cut off those and what is left will grow more.


----------



## itsmeifti (Sep 7, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Something went wrong with all the fan leaves any one knows what is this please and do I have to remove all of them


Hey,
I had/have something similar.
Some replies to my post mentioned Cal/mag deficiency, others mentioned possible excess of something and to not add any more nutes?
I've been slowing down on nutes and switching to molasses only until harvest.
Lol I understand the two advices are opposite, though I've gone with less is more!
Hope you get some good help!


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 7, 2017)

ANC said:


> Half arsed job, next time leave only the leaves at the tips.
> 
> The plants are tough, cut off the top and the mids grow more, cut off those and what is left will grow more.


thanks that's how she looks now


----------



## itsmeifti (Sep 7, 2017)

While we're here, I noticed mention of gnats.
Have noticed them, mostly around the grow media. Not given them much attention, should I be more active?!
Quick home brew solutions? Offa the top of my head, half open can of pop? Will attract n drown them?


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 7, 2017)

All the new leaves r coming out yellow first week in flowering?


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 7, 2017)

Any one knows what is the reason


----------



## Fake Blake (Sep 8, 2017)

love you guys follow me


----------



## Fake Blake (Sep 8, 2017)

I CANT SEE THE IMAGES NOW FML NO


----------



## Fake Blake (Sep 8, 2017)

I REALLY NEED TO SEE THUS


----------



## itsmeifti (Sep 9, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Any one knows what is the reason


Hey, not sure if this be much help,
If they all look healthy, may not be a big problem? My grow has the same, slightly paler around flowering area?


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Guys I found today all the leaves fouling down is this over watering do I have to cut it down before it get more worse our what she'll I do


----------



## itsmeifti (Sep 10, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Hi Guys I found today all the leaves fouling down is this over watering do I have to cut it down before it get more worse our what she'll I do


Looks like you're somewhere with a warmer climate 
You'll likely get more in depth and better advice, though here's my tuppence
Could possibly spring back, you like myself have likely read on RIT that they're pretty resilient plants
My cuttings looked like that a few days after repotting, though with time 5/10 sprung back up and a couple are going strong again with new growth! 
Id let them be , no more watering. You're budding up nice and in basic basic terms the plant will need some leaves to aid this. 
Again do chime in with better or more in depth advice!
Good vibes to y'all


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 10, 2017)

itsmeifti said:


> Looks like you're somewhere with a warmer climate
> You'll likely get more in depth and better advice, though here's my tuppence
> Could possibly spring back, you like myself have likely read on RIT that they're pretty resilient plants
> My cuttings looked like that a few days after repotting, though with time 5/10 sprung back up and a couple are going strong again with new growth!
> ...


It's warm down here so ur advice to keep it and thanks for ur reply


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm having a problem . It seems like all the symptoms of broad mites. I removed many leaves earlier and inspected under a microscope and was not able to see any broad mites .

The leaves are clawing down . Deformed and twisted growth. Leaf ends are hooking .Looks like it has burnt tips and the tips are pointing straight down on some.

Now I just was researching and was looking at the Tobacco Masiac virus and it looks like similar damage to what I have! Trying to figure out if it's too late and if they should get tossed or what. Any input is appreciated


----------



## Tbudwilly (Sep 13, 2017)

Esso2222 said:


> Any one knows what is the reason


You have a PH issue causing lockout, if you don't have a way to check the PH of your soil then get 5-10 gallons of distilled water and run it through that plants soil. Give it several days to dry out then you can start feeding her nutes again


----------



## Esso2222 (Sep 16, 2017)

Tbudwilly said:


> You have a PH issue causing lockout, if you don't have a way to check the PH of your soil then get 5-10 gallons of distilled water and run it through that plants soil. Give it several days to dry out then you can start feeding her nutes again


Hi I flashed her 4 days ago to today she was completely dry I gave her small shot but she still looks the same


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2017)

Tbuds idea was sound. It is hard to be certain at this point. You need to give this one
as little as possible, until it grows out some and shows real need. Let it come to you. 
Just my $0.02 Good luck!


----------



## Barbara H. Weiser (Oct 9, 2017)

Very Helpful post. Great Work!


----------



## fn217 (Oct 18, 2017)

OneWithTheDank said:


> I'm having a problem . It seems like all the symptoms of broad mites. I removed many leaves earlier and inspected under a microscope and was not able to see any broad mites .
> 
> The leaves are clawing down . Deformed and twisted growth. Leaf ends are hooking .Looks like it has burnt tips and the tips are pointing straight down on some.
> 
> Now I just was researching and was looking at the Tobacco Masiac virus and it looks like similar damage to what I have! Trying to figure out if it's too late and if they should get tossed or what. Any input is appreciated


Don't worry buddy. You don't have broad mites. Your leaves would be extremely glossy. 





Example of broad mite damage.


----------



## alfey (Oct 23, 2017)

i am a first time grower and i need help!
my plants were doing just fine until the top new leaves started curling and turning a brownish color. i grow indoor with a nanolux cmh 630w fixture and i think they are in the pre flowering stage (they are 3 feet tall if that helps).


----------



## m00rejuice (Oct 25, 2017)

Can anyone else help me identify what these spots on my fan leaves are....


----------



## Dereek511 (Oct 29, 2017)

Im not sure how much of a problem this is... but its definitely interesting. Any input is welcome, thanks guys.
From seed, 7 gal, fox farm, tap water(+blackstrap a few), week 9ish of flower.

Should i be concerned or is this typical *autumn*?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 29, 2017)

Alfey, not sure but that is not good...looks like a strong N poisoning.

M00 that is hard to tell...hoping more experience comes along, but I want to suggests Cal-Mag.
That can unlock the missing thing, even when they are not themselves the missing thing.

Now Derek that is call the "fade" and is quite lovely there. Nice work!


----------



## Dereek511 (Oct 30, 2017)

Is this also the fade @Javadog ?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh yeah.....NOICE! lol

Check the last photo in this post:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/page-343#post-13853395

That is a great example of the most common look that the fade brings.

The purples are often enhanced by cooler temps but not all breeds need that.

Enjoy.


----------



## SdMEDgrower (Nov 6, 2017)

Why can't I see the images


----------



## Javadog (Nov 6, 2017)

hmmmm no idea....contact the admins. They will help.


----------



## KiefCommander (Nov 9, 2017)

Can anyone assist me in troubleshooting?

i had 4 cinex from elev8 seeds and i started them all the same, in rockwool that soaked in same ph (5.7) at the same time. I then shook it 3-4 times until it wouldnt drip from another shake. placed each seed in the cube and put in a humidity dome, first day sustained 82% Humidity second around 70% and 3rd day around 65% humidity. One seed sprouted well ,dropped the shell and i removed it from the dome and into my dwc and is now doing well. Next day the plant in the image popped up and the shell held on, once it dropped the shell the starter leaves were browned. Is this plant salvagable? the 3rd seed popped up a day after and was shriveled and black about 1/8th" from where the seed was still holding on. 4th seed didnt rise above the rockwool and seemed to not germinate properly, with only a small tap root and a softened shell with shriveled browned plant material inside and coming from the seed. Was thw rockwool still too wet? should it not have been in the dome at all? Please any advice would be appreciated. I have had 4/4 seeds work this way in the past so im stumped.


----------



## KiefCommander (Nov 9, 2017)

here is my only plant that grew regulary


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2017)

Hmmmm...Well, if they were damping off then they would fall over. Wait and see?

I typically help the babies open at some point, if they are having trouble.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2017)

Need help identifying what’s eating my indoor plants


----------



## HowellsGarden (Nov 11, 2017)

Boron Deficiency?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2017)

HowellsGarden said:


> View attachment 4041691
> Boron Deficiency?


I’ve been feeding regularly according to feed chart gonna look into boron deficiencies though but tbh if you look at leaf on second pic it looks eaten away at. Thanks for the response


----------



## SnowWhiteTan (Nov 23, 2017)

Is this a hermaphrodite or just the beginning of late stage bud or something? Should I remove these? Week 7 of flower, C99, DWC under LED lights. Thanks guys! .


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2017)

those are just flowers


----------



## SnowWhiteTan (Nov 24, 2017)

Javadog said:


> those are just flowers


Cool, thanks! They seemed different, and I was unsure.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2017)

Zero worries. Enjoy the grow.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Nov 26, 2017)

Help oldest biggest plants sprouted oct 13 the rest around oct 26 please help veg growth has been way too slow under a 600 mh


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 27, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Help oldest biggest plants sprouted oct 13 the rest around oct 26 please help veg growth has been way too slow under a 600 mh


having similar issue with two clones and two seedlings super slow veg but i did bombard them with a rotation of pesticides. have you nuked your girls or feed anything different


----------



## SmokyLungs (Nov 27, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> having similar issue with two clones and two seedlings super slow veg but i did bombard them with a rotation of pesticides. have you nuked your girls or feed anything different


I been having this problem for several grows me being a noob i thought it was russet or broads so yea i bombed before with mighty wash avid n forbid neem n chlorine my walls everything scrubbed i have a very minor gnat problem thats it isdye continued so i kept starting over i never fed veg nutes before because i never had early deficiency problems i started with this grow i been feeding floragro and i just fed Bottled compost tea today i feel like they been doing better because of the feeding but i still fill like they growing slow maybe not enough nutes yet or its recovering still does your damage look similar?


----------



## Javadog (Nov 27, 2017)

When I see this, I have usually burnt the roots with an overfeed.

I typically do not feed during Veg.....this might be why. :0)

Hard to say for sure. I would flush one well and then let it go fully dry.
I am betting that it will pick up before a re-water is needed.

It is hard to say, and I am no expert, but they do look a little yellow, and all over.
(yellow at the bottom only is just hunger)

Good luck,

JD

P.S. Let me add: This is worth the time. Mo has said that fast growth as you 
go into flower means strong flowering and he is right. You do not want the weak
buds that yellow plants make. Wait until they respond. :^/


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 28, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Help oldest biggest plants sprouted oct 13 the rest around oct 26 please help veg growth has been way too slow under a 600 mh


It’s safe to say it’s the pesticide look up *Phototoxicity and feed
In veg is really important I
Neglected my last crop in veg and ended up with a few gassed out plants. Good luck happy growing as for the damage Some of the leaves wilting yellowing and some got dried up and dark from On day to the next *


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Nov 30, 2017)

Ok I have an issue that I can't find an answer to. I noticed dark green splotches and the leaves are curling under from the tips and sides. It's a hydro grow with a 1200 watt full spectrum led I'm using blue planet nutes and have been feeding slightly less that recomended. My pH stays at 6.7 ppm was high last week (1200) but i got it back down to 900ish. I have added a pic. Please help.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 1, 2017)

MrsGreenThumb79 said:


> Ok I have an issue that I can't find an answer to. I noticed dark green splotches and the leaves are curling under from the tips and sides. It's a hydro grow with a 1200 watt full spectrum led I'm using blue planet nutes and have been feeding slightly less that recomended. My pH stays at 6.7 ppm was high last week (1200) but i got it back down to 900ish. I have added a pic. Please help.


How’s the humidity is there any mold on leaves. If not could be nitrogen deficiency


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Dec 1, 2017)

No mold humidity is low very low it bounces between 37 and 47.


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm going to feed her a little extra nitrogen tonight when I get home I do have a question about that though will it correct the already blotchy leaves or not


----------



## Draglock (Dec 2, 2017)

Guys! I need some quick help! This is my first ever grow, 4 weeks into flower!
Everything was going GREAT until this point.. I saw some leaves starting to get clustered brown spots & thought it was spider pests, so I sprayed a solution on it.
But now I'm just torn.. because after adding baking soda to my water to raise the pH (very stupid choise but time was extremely tight) all the leaves started to brown extremely fast and get dried up & die! so I started flushing, and have hopefully removed any traces of baking soda in the soil but it keeps on browning! Is this a pest problem? Images attached.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 2, 2017)

MrsGreenThumb79 said:


> I'm going to feed her a little extra nitrogen tonight when I get home I do have a question about that though will it correct the already blotchy leaves or not


I don’t believe it will repair the blotchy leaves but will help prevent further damage. Good luck


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 2, 2017)

Draglock said:


> Guys! I need some quick help! This is my first ever grow, 4 weeks into flower!
> Everything was going GREAT until this point.. I saw some leaves starting to get clustered brown spots & thought it was spider pests, so I sprayed a solution on it.
> But now I'm just torn.. because after adding baking soda to my water to raise the pH (very stupid choise but time was extremely tight) all the leaves started to brown extremely fast and get dried up & die! so I started flushing, and have hopefully removed any traces of baking soda in the soil but it keeps on browning! Is this a pest problem? Images attached.View attachment 4051936 View attachment 4051937


To be honest at that stage of their lives the start to get some leaves dying after the flush feed with plain water for a the next two feedings just to
Be safe then feed 2-3 more times with half strength nutes by then it should be time to flush and chop good luck


----------



## Draglock (Dec 2, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> To be honest at that stage of their lives the start to get some leaves dying after the flush feed with plain water for a the next two feedings just to
> Be safe then feed 2-3 more times with half strength nutes by then it should be time to flush and chop good luck


Thank you so much! I was questioning if it was a lost cause or not and was debating killing her, but after reading your response i'll def try to keep her goin'! thx again


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 3, 2017)

Draglock said:


> Thank you so much! I was questioning if it was a lost cause or not and was debating killing her, but after reading your response i'll def try to keep her goin'! thx again


Definitely don’t kill her the buds look fine and you have crystals on them.


----------



## andy s (Dec 5, 2017)

looks like late stages of a calmag def to me


----------



## Wizzurm (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the site and to growing. I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out why my plant's leaves are curling or cupping. Humidity is 45%, Temp is around 73-78 degrees and using 1/2 recommended nutrients for this stage of growth(week 1 1/2). Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 10, 2017)

What soil are you using?


----------



## andy s (Dec 10, 2017)

Wizzurm said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the site and to growing. I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out why my plant's leaves are curling or cupping. Humidity is 45%, Temp is around 73-78 degrees and using 1/2 recommended nutrients for this stage of growth(week 1 1/2). Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


thats heat stress man


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey everyone! I’m really panicking.

Are these fungus gnats or aphids?

Any help would be appreciate. Thanks


----------



## Wizzurm (Dec 11, 2017)

Are you sure it's heat stress??? Like I said: Temps are around 75 degrees F. and the plant is sativa dominant which I thought to be tolerant of greater heat conditions in the first place.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 11, 2017)

Those are definitely fungus gnats.....you can tell by the antennae.


----------



## Wizzurm (Dec 11, 2017)

Adding a layer of play sand onto your top soil can really slow those fungus gnats down.
It can be a benefit to your crop as well!


----------



## Cali-kush420 (Dec 11, 2017)

What could cause this on my indoor soil grow have no insects or nice think its a fungus is eating my plants branches all at same spot pls help


----------



## OneWithTheDank (Dec 11, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Those are definitely fungus gnats.....you can tell by the antennae.


T
Thank you for the 2nd opinions guys. I appreciate it!


And thanks Wizz I’m gonna give that a try.

The mosquito pellets really whacked them down


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 12, 2017)

Cali-kush420 said:


> What could cause this on my indoor soil grow have no insects or nice think its a fungus is eating my plants branches all at same spot pls help


Damn never seen that. What’s the rest of the plant look like ?


----------



## Wizzurm (Dec 12, 2017)

Javadog said:


> What soil are you using?


Foxfarm Ocean Forest


----------



## Cali-kush420 (Dec 12, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Damn never seen that. What’s the rest of the plant look like ?


----------



## Cali-kush420 (Dec 12, 2017)

Cali-kush420 said:


> View attachment 4057171


Plant shows no signs of stress from it but it's working its way through my stems tho to where they will snap soon I'm early in flower have 7 dif strains going is starting to appear on all of them now can't seem to find anyone with a clue to what it is... Have started a peroxide treatment to soil and foliar spray but can't tell if it's working doesn't seem to be really


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Dec 13, 2017)

Cali-kush420 said:


> Plant shows no signs of stress from it but it's working its way through my stems tho to where they will snap soon I'm early in flower have 7 dif strains going is starting to appear on all of them now can't seem to find anyone with a clue to what it is... Have started a peroxide treatment to soil and foliar spray but can't tell if it's working doesn't seem to be really


Try rubbing some neem oil on the stems that works well for a lot of different pests


----------



## Cali-kush420 (Dec 13, 2017)

MrsGreenThumb79 said:


> Try rubbing some neem oil on the stems that works well for a lot of different pests


I'm about 95% sure don't have any pests only way would have any of there microscopic or a borer and I've already eliminated it being a borer... Has to be some sort of fungus/ root rot combo? Well treating with peroxide seems to be stopping it actually


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 14, 2017)

Cali-kush420 said:


> View attachment 4057171


She looks a little sad but healthy. When you figure out what’s eating your tree post please


----------



## andy s (Dec 14, 2017)

Wizzurm said:


> Are you sure it's heat stress??? Like I said: Temps are around 75 degrees F. and the plant is sativa dominant which I thought to be tolerant of greater heat conditions in the first place.


almost positive my man. the ambient temp isnt always the same as the canopys temp


----------



## andy s (Dec 14, 2017)

Wizzurm said:


> Adding a layer of play sand onto your top soil can really slow those fungus gnats down.
> It can be a benefit to your crop as well!


sand isnt always best bc it needs to be burped in a since. natnix is best i think how is it benefcial?


----------



## Wizzurm (Dec 16, 2017)

andy s said:


> almost positive my man. the ambient temp isnt always the same as the canopys temp


Do you know of any other possible causes? I added a fan to the blow around the heat near the canopy area but I still see the new growth starting to cup as well. Could it be humidity or root problems? 

I read that oily plants like sand to grow in. The problem is: if it is calcareous, it will create a ph imbalance. For this method I only meant to suggest adding about 2 cups of coarse sand spread evenly around the top of the soil so that it would cut the bodies of the insects and their larvae. Some people do use sand as a medium though.


----------



## andy s (Dec 16, 2017)

Wizzurm said:


> Do you know of any other possible causes? I added a fan to the blow around the heat near the canopy area but I still see the new growth starting to cup as well. Could it be humidity or root problems?
> 
> I read that oily plants like sand to grow in. The problem is: if it is calcareous, it will create a ph imbalance. For this method I only meant to suggest adding about 2 cups of coarse sand spread evenly around the top of the soil so that it would cut the bodies of the insects and their larvae. Some people do use sand as a medium though.


not for growing pot.. sand is never an option as a medium. the sand wont cut the insets or larva it mainly smothers them and also your soil. if your humidity is around 50-60 in veg or even 40-60 you can eliminate that, root problems wont really cause that unless theyre getting dried out and effecting the plant that way if thats not the issue you can cross that off, do you have it vented? just a fan isnt enough you need air coming in and pushing the hot out. and not everytime will a leaf come out flat when its a new leaf forming do you have a pic? may be normal new growth


----------



## Wizzurm (Dec 17, 2017)

andy s said:


> not for growing pot.. sand is never an option as a medium. the sand wont cut the insets or larva it mainly smothers them and also your soil. if your humidity is around 50-60 in veg or even 40-60 you can eliminate that, root problems wont really cause that unless theyre getting dried out and effecting the plant that way if thats not the issue you can cross that off, do you have it vented? just a fan isnt enough you need air coming in and pushing the hot out. and not everytime will a leaf come out flat when its a new leaf forming do you have a pic? may be normal new growth


Oh I meant they use a mixture combined with sand... haha
My humidity was dropping a lot but i got a humidifier. Now i keep it around 50-60% always and yeah i have the room vented out a 4 inch duct and fan. maybe, i thought, it was that i was overwatering or something cause the plant is still small so right now i'm letting the soil dry out a bit. I also found brown spot on one of the leaves, do you know what that is?


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 17, 2017)

Cali-kush420 said:


> View attachment 4057171


I have seen mice do that to plants!


----------



## Cali-kush420 (Dec 23, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> I have seen mice do that to plants!


 Really but you think they could climb a 5 foot plant and do this


----------



## Cali-kush420 (Dec 23, 2017)

Other than that plants are doing great still decaying but I think will stay strong enough to finish


----------



## Cali-kush420 (Dec 23, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> She looks a little sad but healthy. When you figure out what’s eating your tree post please


Yes looks sad only to it was time to water had let it dry out all way in hopes to killing the fungus right after water she perked right back up


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2017)

Mice was an inspired suggestion. :0)


----------



## Cali-kush420 (Dec 24, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Mice was an inspired suggestion. :0)


Yeah I at first thought mice but just can't be with the locations I don't think they could get up top


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Dec 25, 2017)

Cali-kush420 said:


> Really but you think they could climb a 5 foot plant and do thisView attachment 4062499 View attachment 4062499


Mice are really good climbers.


----------



## Cali-kush420 (Dec 25, 2017)

MrsGreenThumb79 said:


> Mice are really good climbers.


Yes I understand this but I don't see why they would eat little pieces of my branch right where side branches meet main branch and also whatever is attacking my plants also has attacked that little bubble in the stem you get from supercropping just don't see it being mice but I could be wrong


----------



## Alpha43 (Jan 8, 2018)

I need help not sure if it hermied because it's still in veg


----------



## Javadog (Jan 8, 2018)

That is just a male.

Female flowers have hairs...I see none there.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## Simon Green (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello there! Thanks for this thread. This is an awesome post but I hope that next time it wouldn't be just copy and paste, but anyway it helps out a lot especially to us who are growing marijuana plants and encountering struggles.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2018)

I am here mainly to hear other's answers.

I fall back on Cal-Mag when in doubt, like most do. :0)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 10, 2018)

Alpha43 said:


> I need help not sure if it hermied because it's still in veg
> 
> View attachment 4070077 View attachment 4070078


That is a dude ........ Pull it before he shoots a load all over everything


----------



## Nafydad420 (Jan 10, 2018)

Javadog said:


> That is just a male.
> 
> Female flowers have hairs...I see none there.
> 
> ...


agreed ^


----------



## Alpha43 (Jan 10, 2018)

But I don't get how it's doing this, my tent is in veg 18-6 and all my other plants are still in veg


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2018)

Well, this is an interesting area.....these living things can seem to have
"minds" of their own.

I topped a NYCD from two tops to four....and all of the clones and the plant that
remained went straight into flower....and this was in my veg cab.

Now, how did a female become that male? It didn't would be my guess...a switch-up
is just far more likely. Sometimes a female will pop a "banana" but that is not what
you have.


----------



## CryptoMcPoopypants (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi all, I've looked around but couldn't find a thread for my problem. My first time growing, I grew 4 different strains. All of them had little to no dank smell or taste. Even while growing, they didn't give off much of anything. One had a fairly mild citrusy smell, one was vanilla(ish) and the others just a generic plant smell (not weed plant). All 4 get you high, one of them wrecks you ha, just wondered what might cause a lack of smell when growing and curing? The seeds were all big brand names.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2018)

Most likely just bad luck, dank-wise.

Grow out a 24K or Sour Tangie and I bet that you will get some flavor.

I have breeds that are better when grown better...but a "bad" grow of them will
still have some taste/smell

Good luck!


----------



## CryptoMcPoopypants (Feb 8, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Most likely just bad luck, dank-wise.
> 
> Grow out a 24K or Sour Tangie and I bet that you will get some flavor.
> 
> ...


I have some Kush N Cheese (Dinafem) and Trainwreck (Greenhouse) growing now. Hopefully, they'll stink the place out, if not, I'm doing something wrong, I must be,


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 8, 2018)

CryptoMcPoopypants said:


> I have some Kush N Cheese (Dinafem) and Trainwreck (Greenhouse) growing now. Hopefully, they'll stink the place out, if not, I'm doing something wrong, I must be,


dude if u have legit genetics and the pants are growing healthy and you harvest when at least cloudy trichs you'll be fine. do some more recon on the plant via google. look for plant basics, grow basics, overgrow grow faq. cross reference what you need with at least 3 sources.

ask google questions like you would ask a person. google just does better if you know how to ask. use quotes and frame questions differently. could i have just posted the shit up. yeah, i could have but now i just point and teach fishing i don't fish for folks like i used too. too much waste of energy for someone who can do it for themselves as they should whenever possible. you'll do fine with home work, attention to basics and details and keeping things simple to gain experience before trying new shit and methods. we can't avoid the learning curve via google or asking others. we have to grow through it. peace, power and love.


----------



## CryptoMcPoopypants (Feb 8, 2018)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> dude if u have legit genetics and the pants are growing healthy and you harvest when at least cloudy trichs you'll be fine. do some more recon on the plant via google. look for plant basics, grow basics, overgrow grow faq. cross reference what you need with at least 3 sources.
> 
> ask google questions like you would ask a person. google just does better if you know how to ask. use quotes and frame questions differently. could i have just posted the shit up. yeah, i could have but now i just point and teach fishing i don't fish for folks like i used too. too much waste of energy for someone who can do it for themselves as they should whenever possible. you'll do fine with home work, attention to basics and details and keeping things simple to gain experience before trying new shit and methods. we can't avoid the learning curve via google or asking others. we have to grow through it. peace, power and love.


I had done a bunch of research first. Built my lights with Cree cobs, probably overspent on Adv Nutes (micro/grow/bloom) + used Roots Excelerator, Mammoth P, Liquid Silicon, and made sure the h20 was ph 6.5 (grew in soil with 40% perlite). I didn't over or underwater, or harvest until at least mostly cloudy trichs.

I have 2 small grow closets (4 Sq Ft each). In 1 I have 100W LED and the other 200W. Two of the plants were auto and two weren't. I grew the AF's then switched to 12hrs. In all, I yielded 7.5 Ozs, just no dank


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2018)

This is something specific to each breed. Some stink up late.

Some say that they have had breeds that lose stink if left growing longer. (not me, yet ;0)

It is an interesting problem, to be solved soon I am sure. :0)


----------



## Og grumble (Mar 13, 2018)

Should i cut this leaf off? Got some burned tips from this hot ass soil. I transplanted them into the super soil a little too early but they'll grow into it fine. Its just a few tips but this leaf has it bad. Just thinking this leaf is an invitation for problems and maybe i should wack it. But most of it is still good so I'm not sure maybe i should just leave it.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 14, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Should i cut this leaf off? Got some burned tips from this hot ass soil. I transplanted them into the super soil a little too early but they'll grow into it fine. Its just a few tips but this leaf has it bad. Just thinking this leaf is an invitation for problems and maybe i should wack it. But most of it is still good so I'm not sure maybe i should just leave it.


No need IMO


----------



## marijaymade (Mar 14, 2018)

The ultimate guide for a canna-clinic


----------



## SnowWhiteTan (Mar 26, 2018)

Cali-kush420 said:


> Yes I understand this but I don't see why they would eat little pieces of my branch right where side branches meet main branch and also whatever is attacking my plants also has attacked that little bubble in the stem you get from supercropping just don't see it being mice but I could be wrong


Set up some mouse traps, or a camera? I don't understand why a mouse would be chewing your plants either, but it really does look like something is physically damaging them.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Apr 1, 2018)

Alpha43 said:


> But I don't get how it's doing this, my tent is in veg 18-6 and all my other plants are still in veg


18/6 is a god photo period to save light, but it's also perfect to have most plants declare their sex. if i were growing from seed i'd use 18/6 to veg under for those 2 reasons but mainly to sex them.

males will usually always show first. take that male and isolate it on another floor with no air circulation access to your other plants. finish that male on 14/12 and collect pollen to save for a small pollen chuck.


----------



## erick herrera (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey all! I'm thinking this is some sort of nutrient deficiency; been noticing the discoloration probably for about 14 days now. At first I was chalking it up to old dying leaves. But some of the leaves make me think something more sinister is occurring.

This is green crack growing in soil. Probably like 9 weeks old or so. Haven't felt like I have had any issues with giving out too many nutrients. But I'm open to suggestions

*edit. The droop is due to the fact that the plant does need to be watered. But I wanted to see what the general consensus was prior to watering it.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 2, 2018)

erick herrera said:


> Hey all! I'm thinking this is some sort of nutrient deficiency; been noticing the discoloration probably for about 14 days now. At first I was chalking it up to old dying leaves. But some of the leaves make me think something more sinister is occurring.
> 
> This is green crack growing in soil. Probably like 9 weeks old or so. Haven't felt like I have had any issues with giving out too many nutrients. But I'm open to suggestions


ThAt droop and clawing would concern me too. Flush is all I can think of.


----------



## erick herrera (Apr 2, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> ThAt droop and clawing would concern me too. Flush is all I can think of.



Well, the soil is actually super dry and it'll need water, but I wanted to see what people thought prior to adding nutrients (as I gave it only water 3.5 days ago).


----------



## erick herrera (Apr 2, 2018)

erick herrera said:


> Well, the soil is actually super dry and it'll need water, but I wanted to see what people thought prior to adding nutrients (as I gave it only water 3.5 days ago).



Which would explain the droop right now, but not the clawing. That's been noticeable for days.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 2, 2018)

Clawing from lack nitrogen from what I’ve read but could also be from needing water.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 2, 2018)

But they are 9
Weeks old in veg ?


----------



## erick herrera (Apr 3, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> But they are 9
> Weeks old in veg ?



Haha. Your inquiry is valid. I'm a noob to indoor growing. Didn't know what was what with lights. I just got random leds from amazon. Turned out they were most likely bloom lights. So I got a veg T5 light probably 3 ish weeks ago. Believe it or not, it grew substantially more in the weeks since. 


I'm also wondering if I might be incurring some light burn just because the clawing and yellowing looks to be under one spot in the tent. I'll try all things here


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 3, 2018)

erick herrera said:


> Haha. Your inquiry is valid. I'm a noob to indoor growing. Didn't know what was what with lights. I just got random leds from amazon. Turned out they were most likely bloom lights. So I got a veg T5 light probably 3 ish weeks ago. Believe it or not, it grew substantially more in the weeks since.
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering if I might be incurring some light burn just because the clawing and yellowing looks to be under one spot in the tent. I'll try all things here


What size pots they in could be root bound 9 weeks ln veg should have massive roots


----------



## erick herrera (Apr 3, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> What size pots they in could be root bound 9 weeks ln veg should have massive roots



5 gallons


----------



## erick herrera (Apr 3, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> What size pots they in could be root bound 9 weeks ln veg should have massive roots



They're not much more than 3 feet tall either. 

I did feel as though I just watered that plant very quickly from its last watering...


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 4, 2018)

What is your medium ?

" " pH ?

" " nutrients ?

" " General environment?


----------



## erick herrera (Apr 4, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> What is your medium ?
> 
> " " pH ?
> 
> ...



My temp stays around 70-75 degrees with an average of 55% humidity. I'm using soil as a medium. My nutrients are from that go box from general organics (general hydroponics maybe?) I don't give them the dose the box tells me to use. I've slowly just added a bit more as the weeks go on.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 5, 2018)

erick herrera said:


> My temp stays around 70-75 degrees with an average of 55% humidity. I'm using soil as a medium. My nutrients are from that go box from general organics (general hydroponics maybe?) I don't give them the dose the box tells me to use. I've slowly just added a bit more as the weeks go on.


How are you pH'ing what you feed ? 
And what are you pH'ing it to ?


----------



## Romejedi (Apr 8, 2018)

New grower need some help please bottom leafs don’t look good


----------



## Og grumble (Apr 8, 2018)

Romejedi said:


> New grower need some help please bottom leafs don’t look good


Post pics


----------



## Og grumble (Apr 8, 2018)

Romejedi said:


> New grower need some help please bottom leafs don’t look good


And whats the environment?


----------



## thc-a (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi, the pics in the actual plant problem list don’t show up for me, it just shows a broken sign sort of. The pics in all of the comments show though! Do they need fixing or is it just me that’s having problems lol? Thanks in advance to anyone that helps


----------



## Ncs0816 (Apr 26, 2018)

This is chemdog by Humboldt

The edges on the leaves are really Sharp

I'e had the problem through the entire grow

Other then that the plant is in good health

 

Thanks


----------



## erick herrera (Apr 27, 2018)

Yeah man. I think it mostly resolved itself. I cut back heavily on nutrients and all the new growth seems to be doing a lot better. 



Ncs0816 said:


> This is chemdog by Humboldt
> 
> The edges on the leaves are really Sharp
> 
> ...


----------



## andy s (May 6, 2018)

erick herrera said:


> Yeah man. I think it mostly resolved itself. I cut back heavily on nutrients and all the new growth seems to be doing a lot better.


Less is always more  , I only feed once a week. Some.say if over fed it'l be harder than a plant underfed and you'l usually yield more by not overfeeding 


Crippykeeper said:


> Clawing from lack nitrogen from what I’ve read but could also be from needing water.


Clawing is a sign of too much N.. not lacking..


----------



## Ncs0816 (May 10, 2018)

andy s said:


> Less is always more  , I only feed once a week. Some.say if over fed it'l be harder than a plant underfed and you'l usually yield more by not overfeeding
> 
> Clawing is a sign of too much N.. not lacking..


----------



## Desertpunk (May 14, 2018)

what am i doing wrong? low leafs starting to dry as you can see cocomix 11lts already transplanted 2 weeks ago and they have 2 months in veg...


----------



## Thegermling (May 22, 2018)

Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Thegermling (May 22, 2018)

Desertpunk said:


> what am i doing wrong? low leafs starting to dry as you can see cocomix 11lts already transplanted 2 weeks ago and they have 2 months in veg...


It looks like your coco is bone dry. Pic number 1 looks like a symptom of an underwatered plant.


----------



## Desertpunk (May 23, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> It looks like your coco is bone dry. Pic number 1 looks like a symptom of an underwatered plant.


 this is my first time in coco ill w8 until it is nearly dry to feed wáter ill guive an update here, i think it was a overfeed from the last time i guive nutes, i just guive wáter until last post also i put the light a bit lower
what u think they lose a few laves u.u every recomendation Will be apreciated


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (May 24, 2018)

Spliffious said:


> ahhh what did i do..... nutes are at 1020.
> 
> ph 5.5
> 75 degrees 65% humid. took air flow from under door. with draft guard? It brought the heat up and then bam. next day lookin like shitty....


LOOKS GREAT


----------



## Thegermling (May 25, 2018)

Anyone have an idea of what this is?


----------



## Javadog (May 25, 2018)

It looks like it reacted to nutes maybe...a bit burnt.

If you get the next set of leaves, then you will be fine.

Good luck!

JD


----------



## erick herrera (May 29, 2018)

Hi there! I'm on week five of flowering for this blackberry kush plant. I'm wondering if any of you could reassure me that this odd coloration of my leaves is just the blackberry kush turning purple, or if I'm having serious issues with the plant haha!

Thanks in advance,

Erick.


----------



## Javadog (May 30, 2018)

It does to look more like a burn than a week five fade.

It might just be turning. Best to wait it out. I might give it just water, keeping
an eye on the lower leaves for signs of hunger, for a week, just to see. 

Good luck!


----------



## SaHt420 (Jun 1, 2018)

My seedling is 2 weeks today and it has been yellowing for a couple days now Ik it's not heat or over under watering only water when first inch of soil it dry.
Temps stay around high 70s
Useing tap water need to get on test so their is a high possibility it's ph problem
Since its week two I added some organic dry slow release nutes 5-3-3 today
Almost entire feeder leaf is yellow and very tips of true leaves are yellow ish very light green and tiny bit of burn on ends but that might be because it was to close to light for a day or two
And stem is turning purple pic 2
First grow
Isn't nite burn soil is not pre fertilized nor labeled as organic
Please help thanks


----------



## erick herrera (Jun 1, 2018)

Javadog said:


> It does to look more like a burn than a week five fade.
> 
> It might just be turning. Best to wait it out. I might give it just water, keeping
> an eye on the lower leaves for signs of hunger, for a week, just to see.
> ...



That's what I was hoping. I think it was because of one day I forgot to plug my air vent back in. The humidity and temperature got really high in the tent that day. I'm lucky it was minimal damage if that's the case.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 2, 2018)

Plant-Tone is wonderful stuff.

but that does look like a nute burn.

That can make sprouts stall. 

All you can do is wait it out. 

Good luck!


----------



## SaHt420 (Jun 2, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Plant-Tone is wonderful stuff.
> 
> but that does look like a nute burn.
> 
> ...


Yea I don't know how it is nute burn just gave it nutes the other day way after the yellowing started I'm positive my soil doesn't have time release nor organic fertilizer but yea I hope she comes back to life
How I added the nutes was I scratched up the first 2 inches of soil around plant being care not to dig up roots and mixed in plant tone into soil then watered


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 14, 2018)

What's wrong with this plant?
Ffhf soil
Ff trio bites
Day after watering with half strength nutes 
A1k watt mh
(I know it's a lot for veg. But it's what I have )
Topped it the second time two days ago
My newer growth is lighter and a few leaves have light yellow cracks in the skin 
Also they don't have the typical bladed leaf look on a few


----------



## Javadog (Jun 14, 2018)

If the breed is new to you, then it might just be nute-sensitive.

An all-over-yellow usually makes me think that the plant is dealing
with excess N. Good luck!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 14, 2018)

Its bagseed
So it could just be natural ? Was afraid was beginning of something major


----------



## CookieJedi (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello! First time grower here and I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong per see, but I definitely don't feel like I'm doing it right so I would really appreciate any feedback 

I have these two babies I've been trying to grow. I started them as seeds in these seed starting cube things I got at the local garden shop. In the first week, they got up to the size they are currently at so I moved them to a larger pot (I think 3 or 4 gallons).

Since then though, it's been an additional two weeks and they haven't grown much at all. I've read a bunch of guides and I've been doing my best to not water too frequently or fertilize them too much, but I'm ultimately going in blind to what they're supposed to look like and how they're supposed to behave this early on. In the guides themselves, at the three week mark from germination, the plants shown look like monsters compared to mine so obviously I'm a little worried.

I'm using organic potting soil, the pH is at 6.9, and I'm using a single Roleadro 300w LED (about 150w ish draw)


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 15, 2018)

CookieJedi said:


> Hello! First time grower here and I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong per see, but I definitely don't feel like I'm doing it right so I would really appreciate any feedback
> 
> I have these two babies I've been trying to grow. I started them as seeds in these seed starting cube things I got at the local garden shop. In the first week, they got up to the size they are currently at so I moved them to a larger pot (I think 3 or 4 gallons).
> 
> ...


They are stunted somehow. I have some some photos that are about to hit the week 4 vegetative mark and they are smaller than yours. I know what I did wrong though. How often do you water?


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 15, 2018)

Is this TMV, lack of nutes or genetic mutation? Its happening on two of my plants btw. I did not properly label the plants too. Dumbass. Its three strains I planted, green crack, blue dream'matic(blue dream auto from fastbuds), and cbd green crack, all autos from fastbuds. Hope thats enough info.


----------



## CookieJedi (Jun 16, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> They are stunted somehow. I have some some photos that are about to hit the week 4 vegetative mark and they are smaller than yours. I know what I did wrong though. How often do you water?


Since putting them in the bigger pots I've only watered them two or three times total (so roughly once a week). Every resource says to only water when the soil is dry or they look like they're starting to wilt and that just hasn't happened yet.

Temperature pretty consistent between 70-80F (it's never dipped below 70 or gone above 80).


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 16, 2018)

CookieJedi said:


> I have these two babies I've been trying to grow


Whose seeds are they? Is it seedsman, mephisto, etc.? Are they autos or photos?
How far is your light from them?


----------



## CookieJedi (Jun 16, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Whose seeds are they? Is it seedsman, mephisto, etc.? Are they autos or photos?
> How far is your light from them?


They're bagseed, no idea the strain or auto, etc. I'm using the recommended height for seedlings that came with the instructions, about 40 inches if I am recalling correctly.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 16, 2018)

CookieJedi said:


> They're bagseed, no idea the strain or auto, etc. I'm using the recommended height for seedlings that came with the instructions, about 40 inches if I am recalling correctly.


Bagseed are not ideal for growing with because of the uncertainty of genetics. Its hard to tell man, they could be into the filial 8 generation for all we know etc. 
40 inches seems too high for me. try lowering the light to 35 inches.


----------



## ildiocane (Jun 16, 2018)

Could someone fix the missing photo and re-uplad it ?


----------



## Desertpunk (Jun 23, 2018)

update black Sciridae esciáridas on coco should i restart from 0 and clean the coco from that shitty insects? 2 of them died u.u the problema is those seedes are ak47 :s and i have no more gud sedes they lost 90%of leaves


----------



## pollen205 (Jun 27, 2018)

I install 200 w diy cob setup and for the last 4 days the plant every day showing big proggress with the trichome prodaction...
I mean under regular led the plant have 0 visibale sugar glands with regular eye...and now they are even on fan leaves and lot of it...

And I can see proggresion every day but today the plant seems to me like is same as before 24 h...
I am in 4 week in flowering and just some litlle number of white hairs go brown...

Is this normal?that plant stop sugar prodaction so drasticly and maybe I have problem.
This plant is 6 h overnight without extractor and the humidity go up to 85%
The food is biotabs.and I water the plant every 2-3 days from time I install cobs the soil is dry 3x faster then under regular led
Strain is afghan kush special world of seed bank


----------



## hybridcheef (Jun 30, 2018)

CryptoMcPoopypants said:


> I have some Kush N Cheese (Dinafem) and Trainwreck (Greenhouse) growing now. Hopefully, they'll stink the place out, if not, I'm doing something wrong, I must be,


yea those are garbage companys, i wouldnt order shit from any of them. and i would only order from us seed banks like neptune seedbank or oregonelite or greenpoint. order from one of these places and youll get some dank, fuck oversea's banks in the uk. they carry alot of garbage, they have some good stuff but so much garbage too that has no smell and no crystals.


----------



## Cheshire_ (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi there, is it possible to replace the photos in the post? The images are all broken links. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Desertpunk (Jul 5, 2018)

Desertpunk said:


> update black Sciridae esciáridas on coco should i restart from 0 and clean the coco from that shitty insects? 2 of them died u.u the problema is those seedes are ak47 :s and i have no more gud sedes they lost 90%of leaves


RIP


----------



## CBDguru (Jul 20, 2018)

Wao! You have told so many unknown pieces of information about marijuana plants in your discussion. Hope, your discussion will be healful for someone who is reading this and facing problem in marijuana planting.


----------



## iknownothink (Jul 22, 2018)

Cheshire_ said:


> Hi there, is it possible to replace the photos in the post? The images are all broken links. Thank you in advance!


 The links have been broken as long as I've been a member, It would be really helpful if an admin fixed them up hey. would only take a few minutes and save all the questions this post is trying to stop been asked every day


----------



## Kretzlord (Aug 16, 2018)

Jumping on the "please fix the pictures" train... great info though!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 19, 2018)

See OP photo link repair requests above @sunni ^^


----------



## SherriJamison (Aug 21, 2018)

Great Work.


----------



## lawlzcake9000 (Aug 21, 2018)

Is this salt buildup?


----------



## Javadog (Aug 22, 2018)

is that a fungi? lens that to check for hyphae.


----------



## sunni (Aug 23, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> See OP photo link repair requests above @sunni ^^


It’s too much work to fix it I don’t have the time sorry
It’s an old thread from 2009 the images require coding to fix it’s not a simple switch out Last time I tried it was a jumbled mess


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 23, 2018)

Totally understand @sunni - sounds like a good community project.


----------



## Bluefaerytale (Sep 2, 2018)

Please help!!!!!What do you guys think of these plants, what can I do to save them?? They are in prefertilized soil. The little one also. The vegetative ones also bac, 600watts . We are at 90degrees here but i have 2 fans circulating and not blowing at them at all. The little one is 20inches feom the light with transparent plastic on top and a couple holes to let air thru. The vegetative ones are about 30inches away. Everything is closed where I live on weekends but I'm buying fabric pots tomorrow and was hoping to transplant them into a mix of coco substrate and soil. Don't know if they are to weak to transplant? Any and all input is much appreciated!! Blessed be


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2018)

It does look as if the soil is burning that plant. You could try flushing and
then let it dry out. Good luck!


----------



## mariguanisimoo (Sep 2, 2018)

*New Member*
Hi, new here
I made the switch from GH to Jacks Hydro and Cal Nit on my last grow and I have been having issues in veg
I have been feeding 600ppm, 360ppm jacks and 240ppm calnit (500scale)
Ph 6.0
Dwc
Strain white widow
Thanks


----------



## vtim802 (Sep 25, 2018)

its hard to tell from the picture but the tops of my plants feel crispy and kind of sharp
( sorry dont know how to explain it). i am growing in canna terra pro plus and using bio vege and canna rhizo for nutes in RO water. i have a platinum p450 in a 2.5 x 2.5 x 6 ft tent. not sure if it is light burn, nute burn or a issue of both of them making each other worse. also dont know the sex of the plants yet. my led is 49” from the bottom of my tent and is 39” from the tops of the plants. is this led too much for the tent? or should i just water plain water? any questions or suggestions are appreciated. thanks!
















thats each plant, ask me anything i really would like to figure out the lroblem as soon as i can thanks


----------



## vtim802 (Sep 25, 2018)

also forgot to say, i ph my water/nutes to 5.8-6.0, anywhere in that range ill use it, but the water that comes out the bottom of the root bag i collected in a cup and then used the ph meter on that water and it read 6.7 on one of the plants 6.4 on another one and 6.8 in the other. the 6.4 one was the smalles which i just transplanted into the 1 gal toot bag


----------



## vtim802 (Sep 25, 2018)

it mght be windburn i have two fans going in my tent not including the carbon scrubber at the top...... i turned them all off will monitor new growth


----------



## Jogge (Sep 26, 2018)

The pictures in the original post seem to missing. Can anyone re-post them?


----------



## SmokingTurtle (Oct 1, 2018)

Bump. Any new picture links?


----------



## Jamie cole (Oct 17, 2018)

sup guys can anyone help me Ive got a 5 day old sprout in a big 6x6x6 rock wool cube I'm hand watering using canna vega(1m each) and rhizotonic (2ml) ec 0.8 and ph at 5.5 when i check run off it at 6.8 can anyone help me please to re stable my ph so run of is as what I'm putting in ?


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey folks

I'm using some organic soil for my current grow and can't figure out what my plant is asking for. What I can say is that this is happening to both old and new growth. This Goji OG is a reveg, but it's about 3 weeks since dormancy. Petioles are showing purple, but the strain does have some purple in it. I'd appreciate any advise to try and get this lady healthy before I pull clones.


----------



## led1k (Nov 5, 2018)

vtim802 said:


> my led is 49” from the bottom of my tent and is 39” from the tops of the plants. is this led too much for the tent?


Unless your led is crazy powerful 39" is plenty high probably too high. Light and space specs?


----------



## Stockthemperor (Nov 10, 2018)

That looks a lot like a cal/mag issue. Are you using ro water or tap?


DonnyDee said:


> Hey folks
> 
> I'm using some organic soil for my current grow and can't figure out what my plant is asking for. What I can say is that this is happening to both old and new growth. This Goji OG is a reveg, but it's about 3 weeks since dormancy. Petioles are showing purple, but the strain does have some purple in it. I'd appreciate any advise to try and get this lady healthy before I pull clones.
> 
> View attachment 4226996


----------



## DonnyDee (Nov 10, 2018)

Stockthemperor said:


> That looks a lot like a cal/mag issue. Are you using ro water or tap?


Tap water, and doing foliar with calmag


----------



## DaleW (Nov 18, 2018)

Csn anyone help me out here? I started some plants from seed in fox farm strawberry fields and they look terrible. 

Its been 3 weeks and i dont understand what the issue is. I have 3 varieties they all look like this.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 19, 2018)

If the soil is hot then a flush might help.....but that is not specifically the High N look.

....wait for more experience!


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 5, 2018)

Plant has been wilting for about 6 days. Thought i may have been over watering so i havent gave any water for about 4 days now soil is moist. I could be wrong any thoughts?


----------



## led1k (Dec 5, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Plant has been wilting for about 6 days. Thought i may have been over watering so i havent gave any water for about 4 days now soil is moist. I could be wrong any thoughts?


A closeup or 3 would help a lot...


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 5, 2018)

led1k said:


> A closeup or 3 would help a lot...


Better?


----------



## led1k (Dec 5, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Better?


Still very hard to tell what's going on. Can you take a couple large photos and post those?


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 5, 2018)

led1k said:


> Still very hard to tell what's going on. Can you take a couple large photos and post those?


How is this one?


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 5, 2018)

Or this one


----------



## led1k (Dec 6, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Or this one


After you upload a photo you can choose thumbnail or Full Image. Choose Full Image.


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 6, 2018)

led1k said:


> After you upload a photo you can choose thumbnail or Full Image. Choose Full Image.


 ok hope thats better


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 6, 2018)

I watered last night my leaves were getting crispy but soil was still wet. My temp is at 72 and Humidity is at 45. I transplanted them to a 5 gallon buck 2 nights ago and the were root bound. Im thinking about scrapping the one and starting over


----------



## led1k (Dec 6, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> I watered last night my leaves were getting crispy but soil was still wet. My temp is at 72 and Humidity is at 45. I transplanted them to a 5 gallon buck 2 nights ago and the were root bound. Im thinking about scrapping the one and starting over


What medium and how root bound? It's not good to be root bound but it can indicate the roots are doing their thing. Did you free up the any of the bound ones when you transplanted?

You said crispy... I would expect to see wilting followed by eventual crispy on a plant that is dying of thirst but it looks over watered to me. Do you have a moisture meter? My latest "meter" is a little temp/humidity sensor that I snug up to the bottom of the fabric pot. Even though the soil looks and feels dry up top the humidity reading tells me there's still plenty of moisture available to the roots. Try to make sure it REALLY needs water before adding any.

Give the transplant a week at least to see if it adjusts to the "shock" of transplanting? I had one plant that looked wonderful prior to but for some reason I pissed it off and about a week later it recovered.


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 6, 2018)

led1k said:


> What medium and how root bound? It's not good to be root bound but it can indicate the roots are doing their thing. Did you free up the any of the bound ones when you transplanted?
> 
> You said crispy... I would expect to see wilting followed by eventual crispy on a plant that is dying of thirst but it looks over watered to me. Do you have a moisture meter? My latest "meter" is a little temp/humidity sensor that I snug up to the bottom of the fabric pot. Even though the soil looks and feels dry up top the humidity reading tells me there's still plenty of moisture available to the roots. Try to make sure it REALLY needs water before adding any.
> 
> Give the transplant a week at least to see if it adjusts to the "shock" of transplanting? I had one plant that looked wonderful prior to but for some reason I pissed it off and about a week later it recovered.


Thanks man its starting to come back around. I didnt break up the roots because i didnt want to hurt the plant anymore then it was. It didnt seem to be too bad


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 6, 2018)

And im using fox farm soil


----------



## led1k (Dec 6, 2018)

Call them happy and only snug not bound. Ocean Forest or Happy Frog or ? Still very curious what level of moisture your root ball is seeing.


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 6, 2018)

led1k said:


> Call them happy and only snug not bound. Ocean Forest or Happy Frog or ? Still very curious what level of moisture your root ball is seeing.


Im using ocean forest


----------



## led1k (Dec 7, 2018)

led1k said:


> Still very curious what level of moisture your root ball is seeing.


Seriously, the curiosity is killing me!


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 7, 2018)

led1k said:


> Seriously, the curiosity is killing me!


Shit man idk what its.i just ordered a meter tho.she seems to be bouncing back tho


----------



## led1k (Dec 8, 2018)

Going the right direction for sure.


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 8, 2018)

led1k said:


> Going the right direction for sure.


Yes i think she pulled out of it. There all looking healthy this morning


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 8, 2018)

Going to do a scrog this time around


----------



## led1k (Dec 10, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Yes i think she pulled out of it. There all looking healthy this morning View attachment 4245718 View attachment 4245719


Excellent. Has your moisture meter given you any insight into how wet/dry your roots were/are?


----------



## Rolls4dayz (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey yall,
Does anyone know what causes deformities in new growth?


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 12, 2018)

led1k said:


> Excellent. Has your moisture meter given you any insight into how wet/dry your roots were/are?


Ordered from Amazon waiting still. They look good but seem to be growing slow


----------



## Javadog (Dec 12, 2018)

Rolls...does that look like those mites that poison the plant...broad mites. Look them up.

I have never had them, but that was all I could think of.

(the second photo reminds me of when I FIM a top kinda)

If it is BM, then all apologies....I hear that they are about the worst.


----------



## led1k (Dec 13, 2018)

stiffnuts12 said:


> Ordered from Amazon waiting still. They look good but seem to be growing slowView attachment 4248289


I would guess he smaller ones are still growing into/getting used to their bigger homes?


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Dec 13, 2018)

led1k said:


> I would guess he smaller ones are still growing into/getting used to their bigger homes?


Yes the littlest was started a week and a half later do to the first seed didnt sprout.


----------



## Duck_Lbc (Dec 16, 2018)

Would any one have an idea of what is affecting my plants, it’s on two of four plants. They are 3 week old cuts that are growing in ocean forest soil.


----------



## Rolls4dayz (Dec 17, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Rolls...does that look like those mites that poison the plant...broad mites. Look them up.
> 
> I have never had them, but that was all I could think of.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying man, I will try a few things and post back if I am able to fix it (so anyone else with this problem will know)

Cheers


----------



## Javadog (Dec 17, 2018)

Duck that is nute poisoning of some sort, if I had to guess....hard to be sure....

Flush it and then let it grow dry....see how it responds.

P.S. Do that Rolls....we all benefit from sharing. Good luck!


----------



## Daskalot (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey,
Anybody has an idea what this can be? The plant looks healthy but this happend to it and few others lately...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2019)

Hard to tell.....might be genetic....

Try to get a close up of what is bothering you.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## jcintc (Jan 19, 2019)

Rolls4dayz said:


> Thanks for replying man, I will try a few things and post back if I am able to fix it (so anyone else with this problem will know)
> 
> Cheers


Rolls...did you ever figure it out? 
JC


----------



## skinitti666 (Jan 26, 2019)

justatoker said:


> *Below are a list of Marijuana Plant Problems And Pics To Help Diagnos Said Problems.. I Just Thought This Would Be Very Helpful To Anyone Experiencing Any Problem For The First Time And Are Having A Hard Time Diagnosing There Plants Problem...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezdoesittz (Feb 13, 2019)

These poor babies are 14 weeks veg and 1 week since I threw them under 300w led from t5. My ph was low about 5.5 and last water (3 days ago) i flushed with ph at 5.8. I checked the ph of the RO water and it was really high almost 8. 

When i threw them under the led they started to get really droopy and wierd spots.           

About 2 weeks ago i was out of town and my brother watered them with RO no nutes so im assuming ph was high then.

Is that ph level of ro normal? I checked the ppm to see if maybe i need to change the filters whiich ive had for about 6 months.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 14, 2019)

Some Hydro-Head will have to come along Ez...sorry. 

They do look pale and purple-stemmed....if it were soil/hempy
I would flush and then let them dry out.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Krismars (Feb 15, 2019)

Hello, second week of flowering and this happed on my GSC. I was scared it could be an infection and took the leaves off. Mostly worried about the spots, maybe a second opinion would be beneficial, this is only my second grow. Thanks!


----------



## Rolls4dayz (Feb 15, 2019)

jcintc said:


> Rolls...did you ever figure it out?
> JC


Hey JC,
The closest I came to a conclusion was White Fly - There is a ton in the area (citrus tree and another tree ladden with them)
I cleaned them religiously with organic soap every 2 - 3 days and that helped infinitely and then after 3 weeks of that I was exhausted!
Here are some progress pics - "Good looking from far away, far away from good looking" might the sentiment that runs through your mind as you look through the pics haha 

I was hoping some experienced sativa growers could comment if the thin and cupped nature of these leaves are normal? (see pic "7")

Also hoping that someone could identify what would be causing the detoriation of the leafs? (see pic "9") 
I'm suspecting white fly...but then again I suspect white fly is behind the 2009 GFC lol

Cheers,
Rolls


----------



## led1k (Feb 27, 2019)

Krismars said:


> Hello, second week of flowering and this happed on my GSC. I was scared it could be an infection and took the leaves off. Mostly worried about the spots, maybe a second opinion would be beneficial, this is only my second grow. Thanks!


Looks a lot like powdery mildew which GSC is prone to. Humidity and Airflow? Get it under control asap before it takes over.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 1, 2019)

If so, then neem oil works great and breaks down fully. Early enough?


----------



## DoubleX5150 (Mar 2, 2019)

Any idea what's going on? I did some google searches and it said maybe a phosphorus or sulfur deficiency?

Soil grow, 5 gallon pots, pH level at 6.4, my other plants aren't looking quite as bad as this, and I am using the same nutrients (NFTG line)


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Mar 3, 2019)

are those pre male flowers? & my tips are clawing but no signs of yellowing,spots,darkening etc etc.


----------



## SatIndy (Mar 3, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> View attachment 4293003 View attachment 4293004 are those pre male flowers? & my tips are clawing but no signs of yellowing,spots,darkening etc etc.


I don't know much, but I picked out 7 males before they were males... don't ask me how. Just seen a lot of balls in my lifetime I guess, ha. They look suspicious (but don't they all..?) Keep your eyes on them, and will you keep us posted when you find out?

And if the tips curl down at the ends, with a darker green - is that N toxicity? I'm seeing that in flower, which makes sense after all they've been through. But I thought N in veg was a good thing... I didn't even use veg nutrients and they still look like they have/had too much.
Sorry, I wasn't much help. More questions than answers.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Mar 3, 2019)

SatIndy said:


> I don't know much, but I picked out 7 males before they were males... don't ask me how. Just seen a lot of balls in my lifetime I guess, ha.
> 
> That's what she said.
> 
> ...


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm too stoned to fix or type that again


----------



## SatIndy (Mar 3, 2019)

Yep, pretty sure she said that - because who isn't stoned at this time of night/day/afternoon or evening? lol... 

So if it was the fan, the leaves would visibly recover? Good to know 

And how do you tell the difference between a N def or toxicity if they both cause leaves to curl under?  What are you going to do about that?

(I also read that my Autos - one has tips looking like yours - could do that to preserve moisture in low humidity; and/or a reaction to the cold, and/or something to do with nutrients. Take your pick. I'm so confused right now.)


----------



## SatIndy (Mar 3, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> I'm too stoned to fix or type that again


Well I messed up the reply - so we're even.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm confused too smh. I'll just wait for one of these pros to tell me what's going on 
 Here's little ol' Mary. She's got a bush going on, 70's style


----------



## SatIndy (Mar 3, 2019)

Gee whiz, she looks great to me. But what do I know...? I'm struggling, and I'm good with plants!
Guess I'll stick around to see what the Pros say too.

Can see why you'd want to know what the curling means, but off to a good start I'd say.
How old is little ol' Mary?


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Mar 3, 2019)

I wanna say 5week-ish at least.


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 6, 2019)

I had a major fuckup guys, can anyone give me some advice please?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/911.987573/


----------



## Obepawn (Apr 10, 2019)

Ok, I’m grow Nirvana Northern Lights, in the 9th week of flower since flip, day 57 of flower. Dr. Earth products. First issue was in the start of week 5 (nitrogen toxicity), corrected the issue. Now in week 9, I’m seeing some issues on my NL# 2 plant. The past several weeks, I cut nitrogen from little to nothing, so I understand the yellowing of the lower leaves, but there are this brown spots on a few with some yellow that’s got me scratching my head. Is it due to late flower die off or something else. Calcium and magnesium should be good, and I always ph my RO water in the rage of 6.2 to 6.6 medium: equal parts FFOF/ EWC/ Perlite/ Coco Coir. Water now about every 3 to 4 days but for majority of the grow, it was every 5 or 6 days...never has signs of over or under watering. I usually lift the container after watering and everyday until it feels light.





 

What do you think? So late flower should I be worried?


----------



## doyoulikegreen (Apr 24, 2019)

Is there a newer version of this thread with pictures? All the pictures are gone and it really defeats the purpose of this stickied thread...


----------



## robi22 (May 6, 2019)

Amazing post but pics are gone. My noobie self needs them lol


----------



## Renfro (May 6, 2019)

You can find them on google:

https://www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/identify-marijuana-plant-problems/

https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-symptoms-pictures

There is just a few examples.


----------



## slate88 (May 20, 2019)

Can anybody help me my fan leave got attacked by my cat this is wat it looks like do u think it will be ok?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 20, 2019)

slate88 said:


> Can anybody help me my fan leave got attacked by my cat this is wat it looks like do u think it will be ok?


Don't kill the cat 
Your plant will be fine too


----------



## slate88 (May 20, 2019)

slate88 said:


> Can anybody help me my fan leave got attacked by my cat this is wat it looks like do u think it will be ok?





Herb & Suds said:


> Don't kill the cat
> Your plant will be fine too


haha thanks should I just treat it normal?


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 20, 2019)

slate88 said:


> haha thanks should I just treat it normal?


Yup


----------



## vooks (May 29, 2019)

Hey, I have an outdoor grow and just transplanted some seedlings into a soil that comes from a local nursery that is supposedly pine soil conditioner, mushroom compost, and earth worm castings. Anyways, I just repotted these plants and left them out in an area that would get full sun and it has been in the upper 80s/low 90s here the past few days. I at first assumed it was from heat stress but the pictures look like a possible manganese deficiency? The bottom leaves on the plant were all yellow with brown spots eating away at the plant and all of the yellow leaves were very easy to take off the plant as well.


----------



## BHippyAZ (May 31, 2019)

LED growers, need advice. 60% @76F 1.0 EC run off. 4000k 80 CRI Cree
Been messing with these ladies has caused issues. did fine under the t5s till they got to big. I have been trying 200-400 Par and different heights, just cant seem to get them back up. (Clones right next to them are just fine and actually are due to be transplanted. Any help would be absorbed quickly. thank you.


----------



## smtent (Jun 8, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but for some reason I cant see the pics is there a reason for that or do I need to change a browser setting?


----------



## I3LUEYEDEVIL (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a leaf issue one one of my plants..strain is critical purple, i use ocean farm soil and fed it no additional nutes thus far, i use water with 1/2 dose of calmag and a ph of 6. The plant is 3 weeks old and im not sure if this is a defiency, i see no signs of pests or fungus under the leaf. No yellowing...just rust spots that turn into dry and brittle scars . I have removed two fan leaves and there are two more affected. Seeds are auto flower and femenized. The indicas are doing well just this hybrid sativa is unwell...any suggestions or insights. I havent found anything conclusive. Do I need more calmag. As it looks most to me like a magnesium def. Please help


----------



## I3LUEYEDEVIL (Jun 12, 2019)

Continued....


----------



## hoanguyenthi123 (Jul 29, 2019)

i think this information are importan for everyone


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 29, 2019)

BHippyAZ said:


> LED growers, need advice. 60% @76F 1.0 EC run off. 4000k 80 CRI Cree
> Been messing with these ladies has caused issues. did fine under the t5s till they got to big. I have been trying 200-400 Par and different heights, just cant seem to get them back up. (Clones right next to them are just fine and actually are due to be transplanted. Any help would be absorbed quickly. thank you.


Look over watered. Dim your lights some maybe for couple of days


----------



## SwankDank (Aug 8, 2019)

anyone know what this could be. i seen a couple other people had it but no one knows what it is i tried treating it as if was phosphorus or boron deficiency cause that what i thought i could be but it has spread even more


----------



## Scaccia450 (Aug 14, 2019)

SwankDank said:


> anyone know what this could be. i seen a couple other people had it but no one knows what it is i tried treating it as if was phosphorus or boron deficiency cause that what i thought i could be but it has spread even more


Whats ph level of water? What fertilizer you using? pH level of ground you using?


----------



## andrea.rosales (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice post  Checkout my Marijuana Plant!


----------



## Scaccia450 (Sep 16, 2019)

andrea.rosales said:


> Nice post  Checkout my Marijuana Plant!


Nice bro looks verry healty and good. Is it a auto? I suggest transfering into a bigger vase


----------



## LeMrMagu (Sep 18, 2019)

Www.imgur.com/a/Va0l3D5
3gal canna coco
An mgb nutes
Runoff ph 5.3-5.4
Was feeding with blumat at about 600ppm +200 tap ppm =800ppm
Any guesses ?
Btw flashed yesterday


----------



## Drkillawatt (Sep 22, 2019)

Everything looks good just have weird leaves growing on 1 branch anyone know what it is?


----------



## m0dzel (Sep 23, 2019)

lads i need help i growing first time and i made mistake with my plants , i have two plants what i suppose to just pinch at the top of plant but what i have done...pinched every possible place alonge the stame where lief supposte to come out , or new stem ,what gona happen now? i mean my plants are 5 weeks old and i cleared everything close to stame betwine brunches


----------



## Drkillawatt (Sep 24, 2019)

m0dzel said:


> lads i need help i growing first time and i made mistake with my plants , i have two plants what i suppose to just pinch at the top of plant but what i have done...pinched every possible place alonge the stame where lief supposte to come out , or new stem ,what gona happen now? i mean my plants are 5 weeks old and i cleared everything close to stame betwine brunches


Put that shit on 18/6 an hope for the best might add some root in ng hormone or kangaroots 

I might do some research before you start chopping anything. If you want to get more branching you can let it grow past 3d node and just squeeze just below the top. That'll induce side branching then when u got a grip start topping but I'd start with LST low stress training till you get a handle on what the girls do when you try different things. I got 1 pheno of Sundance or OBS I think and I top it once and it has a self canopy trait and its its awesomeness


----------



## Grandalyn (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm a "freshman" in marijuana growing, but I want to try. My dream is to plant Buble Kush. Have anyone great ideas of soil and fertilizer I need to use to make it the best?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 31, 2019)

Grandalyn said:


> I'm a "freshman" in marijuana growing, but I want to try. My dream is to plant Buble Kush. Have anyone great ideas of soil and fertilizer I need to use to make it the best?


I like to mix approximate equal parts of cocoa, perlite, and sphagnum moss and add worm castings for nutrient and for microbes. You can mix in some organic powder nutes too, but not too much. Baby plants should be germinated and grown for about two weeks in starter trays or using those little cocoa pucks, and then transplant to a solo cup, and then a 1gal pot, then a 3gal pod, etc. Babies will die if the germination soil is too "hot" with nutes or if you fertilize too soon... most people start with cocoa pucks or similar products with good success. Incremental up-potting is important, allowing the roots to fill in each container before transplanting.


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Nov 14, 2019)

So started seeds and the popped. Issue is i put them in a solo cup and they dried out over night. Is the seeds toasted?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 14, 2019)

stiffnuts12 said:


> So started seeds and the popped. Issue is i put them in a solo cup and they dried out over night. Is the seeds toasted?


 had the seed cracked ? If not you should be good but if taproot dried out toast


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Nov 14, 2019)

Crippykeeper said:


> had the seed cracked ? If not you should be good but if taproot dried out toast


It cracked looked like as if the root was good but soil was dry


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 15, 2019)

stiffnuts12 said:


> It cracked looked like as if the root was good but soil was dry


Replant wet soil and cover with plastic wrap till you see it come out of soil. Keep indoors under light bulb


----------



## Seed of Memory (Nov 16, 2019)

Those pictures aren't visible for me on mobile.


----------



## GradedMikal (Nov 22, 2019)

DonnyDee said:


> Hey folks
> 
> I'm using some organic soil for my current grow and can't figure out what my plant is asking for. What I can say is that this is happening to both old and new growth. This Goji OG is a reveg, but it's about 3 weeks since dormancy. Petioles are showing purple, but the strain does have some purple in it. I'd appreciate any advise to try and get this lady healthy before I pull clones.
> 
> View attachment 4226996


I have plants that look like this now... Did you find out what it is?


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Nov 27, 2019)

Can anyone tell me why I can’t see any of the pictures on my iPhone?


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Nov 28, 2019)

justatoker said:


> dude wtf is ur problem? the is a refference sticky.. not an "i can help anyone that posts here" thread.. . if you have a problem post a new thread about it..this thread tile PLAINLY states.. "If You Have A Plant Problem CHECK Here First".. Not "Post Here First"
> 
> Maybe the reason this thread has over 6500 views and only 38 posts is because most ppl are smart enough to know that


Why can’t I see any of your pictures.. your the only persons pictures I can’t see


----------



## GanjaGreg. (Nov 28, 2019)

Grandalyn said:


> I'm a "freshman" in marijuana growing, but I want to try. My dream is to plant Buble Kush. Have anyone great ideas of soil and fertilizer I need to use to make it the best?


The best advice for you is DYOD! Do your own diligence, keep doing research before you jump in a forum there are actual geniuses here but a lot more idiots, a freshman can’t tell the difference between the two most of the time


----------



## Djprimmster1994 (Dec 10, 2019)

Can anyone possibly point me in the right direction of what going on
I'm still in veg on 18/6 schedule 
Using crapy soil. Ph balanced water around 6.5
Was using general Hydroponics flora series nutrients. Haven't used it since I started seeing signs of yellow


----------



## Vitov7 (Dec 24, 2019)

Not seeing the images posted


----------



## Jamie cole (Dec 30, 2019)

Can someone help me identify what type of deficiency this is ?


----------



## chooper93 (Jan 1, 2020)

Hello, I have been growing 3 plants in a 4x4x7 grow tent and I'm running into what appears to be some sort of nutrient burn/deficiency and I'm unsure how to treat it because I'm not sure if it's nutrient burn or potassium deficiency or what. This is my first grow ever so I have absolutely no experience but I do have pretty good knowledge on the subject. I'm just looking for some help diagnosing what's going wrong with my girls. some background information they are at day 25 of flowering I'm using a 400 watt hps light as well as a vent fan and an oscillating fan. I also spray some cO2 in there every few hours not sure if it's helping but i do. Also the soil is white because the top few inches is play sand to keep fungus gnats under control. Another sidenote I started them under cfls for the first 4 weeks and due to not understanding my light timer they got a 23/1 light schedule rather than 18/6 as I intended. For nute's I'm simply following the directions of a starter kit and there's been no big change in nutes other than a slight increase in volume of watering ,not concentration of the solution. Please help this is my first major problem I don't know how to handle.


----------



## feeblos (Jan 7, 2020)

Ok so I ran into some overzealous fertilization issues, as it seems, in my ROLS soil that I refreshed in the beginning of November.

The symptoms start from the top and even though there's plenty of nitrogen (tip clawing) they started to show interveinal yellowing starting from the leaf margins. Right now some of the top leaves are crispy with rusty color.

The temp is at 25-27C, moisture at 40 or lower and pH is a stable 7

I can't even figure out which nutrient is in excess, so assistance would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tylorek (Jan 7, 2020)

It's been a little over 8 weeks since I switched over to 12/12. I'm getting little yellow spots all over the fan leaves and some dark brown spots. Can anyone look at these pics and let me know what I'm dealing with?


----------



## kingromano (Jan 19, 2020)

feeblos said:


> Ok so I ran into some overzealous fertilization issues, as it seems, in my ROLS soil that I refreshed in the beginning of November.
> 
> The symptoms start from the top and even though there's plenty of nitrogen (tip clawing) they started to show interveinal yellowing starting from the leaf margins. Right now some of the top leaves are crispy with rusty color.
> 
> ...


you gave too much npk fertilizer


----------



## Ozymandiasza (Feb 1, 2020)

It's been 6 weeks into flowering. She's been great and a sturdy grow until I ran into this problem. The leaves seem to turn yellow and then get these brown/bronze areas. I'm thinking it's a combination of light burn and overwatering. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ebcrew (Feb 12, 2020)

Too bad the pics are gone, great thread.. someone should ressurect her


----------



## NOVAorganics (Feb 17, 2020)

What’s going on with my plants! After a two-year break I am back to growing. What does this look like to you? Am I over feeding or do these need foliar fed cal mag or something? I’m in pro mix feeding about 550ppm 6.1 ph. 1 month old plants in one gallon containers . Only new growth is doing this on a couple plants and not all plants. I’m running all new genetics so I’m unsure . Oh yeah I’m feeding with mills nutrients


----------



## Exodus79 (Mar 9, 2020)

Is this normal with it`s own kind of genetics or I have a Nut problem? 
I`m on my second week of Veg using Advance nutrients with recommended dosage. 
PH first week avg 7.4 ppm 900
Ph this week 6.5 ppm same 900 
water temp 21-22C 
Humidity 45-50
DWC Hydro Mars Hydro TS1000 in a 3x3 tent. 

I`ve written to Advance Nutrients and they tell me don`t worry about the PH they add aditives to allow Nutrient uptake in those PH levels. 
Roots look good but there is some coloration. Next time I fill it up i`ll leave an inch gap between edge of the container and the water line.


----------



## dav3 (Mar 11, 2020)

Please update the threads pictures


----------



## Exodus79 (Mar 29, 2020)

dav3 said:


> Please update the threads pictures


Will do tomorrow, right now I’m doing a 24hr darkness transition for flower. Then add in nutrients AN micro veg and bloom, cal mag, AN big bud voodoo, xfactor, rhino, and un-sulfure molasses. 
I was hoping to get my deep red led light to compliment my mars hydro TS-1000. but that did t came through. Tomorrow will have day 1


----------



## NYFlowerpower631 (Mar 29, 2020)

Should I remove these 2 big Fan leaves blocking all the growth underneath she was FIM but I know leaves are power source just seems like branches underneath would thrive without the blockage idk I’m using string taped to bar at top of tent to hold up the leaves to allow more light and air movement


----------



## Exodus79 (Mar 30, 2020)

Here you go. Please let me know if you guys see anything abnormal. Like the colour of the leaves


----------



## Masdi (Apr 5, 2020)

All photos are broken images, so unfortunately im unable to use the photos posted to compare.


----------



## Ccrow33 (Apr 19, 2020)

I can’t see any of the photos to compare does anyone have any ideas there clones about 2 weeks old 4 days In soil


----------



## Marcos Urban (Apr 21, 2020)

Ozymandiasza said:


> It's been 6 weeks into flowering. She's been great and a sturdy grow until I ran into this problem. The leaves seem to turn yellow and then get these brown/bronze areas. I'm thinking it's a combination of light burn and overwatering. Any help would be much appreciated.


I dont know parameteres of your growing but this is a lack of fertilizers - purple stems, yellow leaves... your EC?


----------



## Jbandz (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey guys I got powder mildew pretty bad in late flower.... can’t take picture... what’s my best Option to do..... still have about 3 weeks left


----------



## pilip (Apr 26, 2020)

I have this little girl here, it is 15 days old. Strain is Dark Devil auto. 

I've been growing it on a windowsill up until yesterday when I introduced her to a 125w blue cfl. 

Her first true set of leaves already were with light green spots. Could this be because it is a purple strain ? Or am I doing something wrong ? 

Watering with no nutes, just tap water. 

thanks


----------



## hefflm (Apr 27, 2020)

Grow setup:640w PCL PhotoBoost based on lm301bs and 660nm Crees
5x5 gorilla tent, ac infinity intake and exhaust fans
two mini clip fans (I have hurricanes but i need to reconfigure to mount)
~77 F and 55% RH

Q.C.S. Feminized OG Kush Seeds from Montreal Cannabis Seeds

Started in Fox Farms Light Warrior for about a week.
3" JiffyPots - Just fed un-pH'd tap water. Seemed to do ok.
Transplanted to a 1 Gallon VivoSun fabric pots.
Fox Farms Ocean Forest/Happy Frog/Light Warrior in a 2:2:1 mix

Started pHing water when I saw leaves turning downwards
I thought I was overwatering (in an air pot, I know I know..)
I was actually underwatering them I believe.
Almost killed them all by pulling back on the water (derp)
Started watering more when I read about sticking your finger in the dirt (something I'm really good at) and gauging moisture up to 1"
They seemed to be coming back to life, but were definitely yellowing and crisping up
then I transplanted to 3 Gallon, kept the watering to about once every 2 days or so
Some of them continued to grow normally
Some of them did not.
Here is all of them for comparison.
I felt as though I had Nitrogen, calcium, potassium and possibly phosphorus deficiency?

Fed for the first-time using Fox Farms Grow Big and Big Bloom (10 ml of each in a 4 gallon watering bucket, less than half the recommended dose) and pH'd to 6.5


----------



## hefflm (Apr 27, 2020)

Also, should I just kill off the nastiest looking planrs? I was planning on one last transplant to 7 gallon fabric pots (2 weeks before flipping to 12/12) and don't want to waste photons. If they can be better spent on some of the "healthier plants." Although, they all look kinda shitty. I can post more pictures if necessary.

I planned on feeding 4 weeks after 7 gallon transplant (2 weeks into flower), since the FF soil is already nutrient dense. I also read that there is a 2 week recovery period from the transplant. I want them to be healthy before I even attempting to transplant.


Obviously I'm new to this and a complete fuck up. Hahaha. I'm just trying to piece together info as I go. Open to any and all suggestions, criticism, and eventually praise.


----------



## Thcluva42087 (Apr 28, 2020)

I am kind of panicking, this is my 1st grow ever and I'm in the 2nd day of my 5th week of flower... I watered this morning and whenningot home like 9 hrs later I noticed a leaf on 1 plant with little splotches and the tips look a lil burnt. Can anyone help me out on what the issue is.


----------



## Brian326 (May 1, 2020)

Week four of flower and my leaves are turning brown and crispy. I know I have a slight over watering issue, but besides that I don’t know what’s happening to the leaves. Temp never goes over 81F and never below 68. Feeding hasn’t changed. Lights about 14 inches away led 3 600 watt growstar lights. Please help


----------



## Calypsokush (May 3, 2020)

Brian326 said:


> Week four of flower and my leaves are turning brown and crispy. I know I have a slight over watering issue, but besides that I don’t know what’s happening to the leaves. Temp never goes over 81F and never below 68. Feeding hasn’t changed. Lights about 14 inches away led 3 600 watt growstar lights. Please help







__





Brown/Gold Spots on fan leaves


Girls have been healthy overall and all of a sudden I have these brown/gold spots that I think could be water burn but I would like a few more opinions. 15th day of veg. They were under 2,000 watts until 2 days ago when they got transplanted. Now they are under 4,000. Feeding has gone up too...



www.rollitup.org





Inexperienced = I googled your symptoms and came across another roll it up thread, similar looking issues. The last post suggests ”too much potassium” or incorrect ph can lock out nutrients. The solution being to add cal/mag or to apply dolomite lime before potting.


----------



## Brian326 (May 3, 2020)

Calypsokush said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PH is good maybe to much potassium though. I’ll see if adding calmag works thanks!


----------



## Calypsokush (May 3, 2020)

... Is what I got ...


----------



## Brian326 (May 3, 2020)

Calypsokush said:


> ... Is what I got ...


This is awesome! Two of these I have never seen before. I’m going to look more into the mineral interactions. Do you think mixing nutrients first then adding water would have any adverse affects? Compared to putting the nutrients in after I fill water jug full of water.


----------



## Calypsokush (May 3, 2020)

Brian326 said:


> This is awesome! Two of these I have never seen before. I’m going to look more into the mineral interactions. Do you think mixing nutrients first then adding water would have any adverse affects? Compared to putting the nutrients in after I fill water jug full of water.


As long as the solution is mixed with the water properly either way should be fine. I read somewhere that certain nutrients bind together if they are in contact with each other in large amounts. Can‘t remember what ones or where I read this ... might take some googling. As long as you use up your mixed nutrient solution and don’t let it sit for too long I think this will be avoided.
On a side note it’s good to let your plants ”wake up” before watering, I.e not watering directly after/directly before lights on/off. Most of what I’ve learned is from following experienced growers threads. They’re usually pretty good with q&a.


----------



## Brian326 (May 3, 2020)

Calypsokush said:


> As long as the solution is mixed with the water properly either way should be fine. I read somewhere that certain nutrients bind together if they are in contact with each other in large amounts. Can‘t remember what ones or where I read this ... might take some googling. As long as you use up your mixed nutrient solution and don’t let it sit for too long I think this will be avoided.
> On a side note it’s good to let your plants ”wake up” before watering, I.e not watering directly after/directly before lights on/off. Most of what I’ve learned is from following experienced growers threads. They’re usually pretty good with q&a.


thank you so much for your help! This is my third grow and I’m still learning everyday man.


----------



## Calypsokush (May 3, 2020)

Brian326 said:


> thank you so much for your help! This is my third grow and I’m still learning everyday man.


Most welcome. I can’t tell what medium you growing in but I found this link on one of the other threads https://www.cocoforcannabis.com/principles-fertigation-feed-water-cannabis-coco/

(Also, when I said inexperienced, I meant that I am.  )

Best of luck, keep us updated on your plant health


----------



## Carlyrae (May 6, 2020)

Hey guys first time grower here. Having problems with one of my plants. Can anyone tell me what this looks like? Been using bio bizz light mix mixed with coco. Started first feeding 3 days ago with biobizz bloom but these spots were on the leaves before I started feedings. Other plant I have Looks fine.


----------



## MrZoot420 (May 10, 2020)

woke up this morning to realize some something is wrong with a few leafs on 1 on my plants i need help to identify the problem and solve it asap. ill start by describing my setup, im using basic potting soil under 2x viparspectra tc600 in a 120/120 space using foxfarm nuts, temp is between 20-25c humidity is between 60-70% and lights are on 24-0, my feeding schedule for this plants didnt start till week 2. started with just blig bloom 4ml / gl but only had a ltr of the gl week 3 i got bit confused as to what i was doing on Sunday i gave 4ml calmag /gl then on Tues 3ml big bloom 3ml grow 2.5 ml cal mal then Thursday 2ml calmag then sat ph water only then monday 2ml call mag 3ml bigbloom 2 ml grow 1ml bloom then wendesday 2ml cal mg 4ml big bloom 2 ml grow then on Friday 2ml calmag 4 ml bigbloom 2ml grow today i planed on giving ph balanced water. there is only slight damage to the newer leaves and 1 more mature leaf some tips have yellowy browned and started to curl in purple steaks on stems few yellow spots and newer leafs are a bit light in color. all my water is between 6.3 6.7ph just realised the soil is 7.5 could that be the problem purple streaks are more on fan leaf stem but could be coz of lights


----------



## titty sprinkles (May 10, 2020)

So I moved my girls to their new DWC home 3 days ago. Experiencing a few issues.

1. Plants have stopped growing in height but roots are blowing up!
2. The slowed growth seems to be accompanied with downward curling of established fan leaves.
2. The PH of the nutrient solution seems to spike significantly over night. I feel like I should not have to add PH down every day. There must be something I am doing wrong.

Any advice helps.


----------



## Stan Koolbrick (May 11, 2020)

2nd grow ever: 8 weeks into vegetative
-spiderfarm 1000w led
-higrow 600w led
-ff of soil
-ff trio plus: fish emulsion and gringo rasta cal mag
-strain: pineapple express by Amsterdam marijuana seeds

My leaves are drooping on my larger plant! Its starting to concern me. My initial suspicion is that there's too much light. Had been using the higrow 600 w led initially but just installed the sf1000 about 4 days ago (using them both in tandem). Both lights are about 18"-23" from canopy. Anyone got anything? Many thanks friends

*edit i keep my room around degrees 82 f .
Humidity has been a bit low lately but trying to stay around 50 rh now.


----------



## coreywebster (May 11, 2020)

Brian326 said:


> Do you think mixing nutrients first then adding water would have any adverse affects? Compared to putting the nutrients in after I fill water jug full of water.


Never do that. There's a reason they are in separate bottles. Mix into water one at a time, correct the ph.


----------



## coreywebster (May 11, 2020)

Stan Koolbrick said:


> 2nd grow ever: 8 weeks into vegetative
> -spiderfarm 1000w led
> -higrow 600w led
> -ff of soil
> ...


Water more.


----------



## Stan Koolbrick (May 12, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Water more.


You're the GOAT. Much love, she seems to have bounced right back!


----------



## Armyofsprout (May 12, 2020)

I have a 4 month old purple alien which is in week 3 of flower. It’s under a 600W HLG LED. Temps range from 70-87F. Medium if roots organic formula 707 mixed with a little more coco and perlite. I top dress amend monthly. Recently amended with Down to earth 4-4-4 and also DTE seabird guano 0-11-0. Having some slight issues. Maybe P burn? I PH around 5.8-6.3.


----------



## Stan Koolbrick (May 12, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> I have a 4 month old purple alien which is in week 3 of flower. It’s under a 600W HLG LED. Temps range from 70-87F. Medium if roots organic formula 707 mixed with a little more coco and perlite. I top dress amend monthly. Recently amended with Down to earth 4-4-4 and also DTE seabird guano 0-11-0. Having some slight issues. Maybe P burn? I PH around 5.8-6.3. View attachment 4563208


Could this be calcium deficiency?


----------



## spek9 (May 12, 2020)

Brian326 said:


> Do you think mixing nutrients first then adding water would have any adverse affects?


Yes, it will. The directions on the label almost certainly tell you not to do this, and how to properly mix things.

What happens is that some synthetic nutrients react with others causing "precipitation". In essence, they bind together when mixed, and fall out of suspension of the solution. The nutrients that have precipitated are no longer available for plant uptake.

Take the directions on your nutrient bottles seriously.


----------



## Armyofsprout (May 12, 2020)

Hmm possibly but I recently added some dolomite and i transplanted into fresh medium about a month ago so I don’t think so. 


Stan Koolbrick said:


> Could this be calcium deficiency?


----------



## Armyofsprout (May 12, 2020)

Stan Koolbrick said:


> Could this be calcium deficiency?


Looking at it I actually think it’s a potassium issue.


----------



## Armyofsprout (May 13, 2020)

Starting to see kore issues occur on my purple alien. There’s yellow streaking starting to happen. What could be the issue ? Going on week 3.5 of flower under 600Q. Temps have reached up to 87F due to AC issues. Could it be a heat problem


----------



## Kap’N’Kush (May 13, 2020)

would any one be able to possibly tell me if something is wrong with the leaves. its about 2 weeks old


----------



## Kap’N’Kush (May 15, 2020)

Armyofsprout said:


> Starting to see kore issues occur on my purple alien. There’s yellow streaking starting to happen. What could be the issue ? Going on week 3.5 of flower under 600Q. Temps have reached up to 87F due to AC issues. Could it be a heat problem


if not the heat it kind of looks to me like magnesium or possibly potassium deficiency


----------



## paymanz (May 23, 2020)

hey , this plant of my friend in early stage of flowering shows slow growth burned edges and yellow leaves. i believe he over nutritioned the plant for some period. now its hard to say whats the problem. any thoughts?


----------



## Armyofsprout (May 23, 2020)

Kap’N’Kush said:


> if not the heat it kind of looks to me like magnesium or possibly potassium deficiency


It turned out to be PH lockout. My PH meter was reading all the way off. I just bought a new one dL today.


----------

